# Fertility Challenged Graduates Thread - Spring/Summer 2014



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

This is a thread for those who have "graduated" from The Fertility Challenged Thread

*Due in October 2014*
*monkeyscience* - EDD Oct 1 - expecting baby #2 after a miscarriage 9/13 - PCOS sufferer blessed to conceive naturally









*Due in November 2014*
*autumnlaughing* - EDD Nov 15 - expecting baby #1 after 6 years, thanks to IVF









*Due in December 2014*
*mainebaby*- EDD Dec 8 - expecting baby #1 after 9 years, thanks to IVF








*NaturallyMo* - EDD Dec 22- expecting baby #2 after exactly one year to the day of trying and 3 rounds of Clomid









*Due in January 2015*
*Xerxella* - EDD Jan 6 (38 weeks) - expecting LC #3 & 4 after recurrent losses

*Due in February 2015*
*milk8shake* - keeping baby in as long as possible!








*iixivboots* - EDD early Feb - expecting babies 2 and 3















*tracyamber*- EDD Feb 7 - expecting baby #2 after TTC since December 2012 through IVF with no success. With a change of clinic had success on June 6,2014!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*kewpie80* - EDD Feb 17 (Babies #3 and #4)















*alivewithyou*- EDD Feb 25 - expecting baby #1 after 8 months of trying and one miscarriage









*Due in April 2015*
*silverbird* - EDD April
*chuord* - EDD April 24 - expecting #1 & 2 after IVF

*Due in May 2015*
*adiejan* - EDD May 1 - expecting #1 & 2 identical twins thanks to IVF after 6 years of TTC and 2 losses

*BABIES!!*
*Sourire* - Liliana







, born May 8
*Laggie* - Casey







& Jasper







, born August 16​


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for starting the thread!

Are you sick, or just pregnant?  I slept from 6pm until 7:15 am, with a brief bit of awakeness (progesterone..) around midnight. Missed dinner, but my stomach was iffy on the concept anyway.. it's kind of reassuring, but I do hope it lets up on the early side...


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Nope, just pregnant. Pregnancy is not kind to my innards. 

Glad to have company, hoping for more soon!


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

WOOT! Happily lurking to support y'all's!


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

I'm glad you're not sick, too  I'm a bit of an emitophobe and get maybe one stomach flu every decade or so - I've been slightly nauseated for the past weekish (so much for hoping I'd skip that part..), and that's enough for me!

Had my third beta today - doubling time is 49 hours, so that was good  They've got me in for the first u/s on the 25th, which is good - next week at work is *CRAZY*, and I don't feel like there's anything to see then, anyway.

Aside from work, I forsee sleeping for all the time between now and then..

But I also hope we'll have more people who can complain about feeling not so good soon?

@Tear78 - hi!


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Just subbing so I can find it later


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

I keep wondering if I overstimulated some... either that or I had some sort of weird fatigue + lung virus for a week or so? My asthma (which is usually minimal) was really kicking my butt last week, which probably didn't help with the fatigue, either. I did get better about taking Singulair (my allergist strongly advised me to stay on it if I got pregnant).

I guess it's not severe even if that is what happened.. I am feeling a bit better, or at least coping better. Though now I'm worried that that means that something has gone wrong









Anyway, I hope you're doing well! I'm going to see if I can actually find coffee filters today before I get frustrated and give up!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome to the new world of worrying! You thought it would end once you finally pregnant, huh?







All sorts of weird and uncomfortable sensations can be totally normal in pregnancy, and probably yours are, too, for whatever comfort that may provide. When do you have an ultrasound?

I'm doing okay. Had some rough days recently. I made it through SIL's wedding and reception yesterday without feeling too bad, so that was good. I took my blood pressure at Wal-Mart yesterday, and it was 114/80, which has me a little worried. The bottom number is borderline high, and the whole thing is higher than normal and much higher than when I was pregnant with my son. Pregnancy tends to lower your blood pressure initially, and with my son I was more like 95/55 or so in the first trimester. I thought about texting my midwife to ask what she thought, but I have an appointment Friday, so I think I'll just wait it out.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, on a happy note - finally got the bills straightened out from my hCG tests (they charged the wrong insurance company). And even though my insurance company thinks I owe the lab $60/test, the lab says I only owe them $25/test. Which is excellent - I was not happy about the $60/test. I've had Quest do this before - charge less than what my insurance EOB says they will - and I don't know why, but I'm willing to just roll with it!


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

I'm really not sure that I believed I'd ever *get* pregnant at this point! But yeah, I did think some about tests etc... and not much about worrying that I was "still pregnant".

U/s isn't until next Tuesday. Because I wasn't quiet about the IVF stuff, there are a bunch of people that I probably should tell before the grapevine does, but I'm having a hard time without some sort of daily confirmation. I've forbidden myself from any HPTs - if one comes out light or is just a dud, I know I'll freak out and won't be reassured until next Tuesday!

I'm glad you got the bills sorted out - our insurance company said they'd wrap everything together and figure out one co-pay at the end.. but I have no idea what that'll be.

Thanks for mentioning that Bp sometimes drops in the first trimester - I was feeling awful until I drastically increased the salt in my diet, and I bet that was it. I should probably try one of those machines, too. For all I know, it's super high now...

I also need to start looking for an actual ob/midwife. When I started this adventure, I really wanted to try for a homebirth, but now that I don't know what my home situation will be like when I do give birth (currently living with housemates, so I'll be moving locally), I was thinking that the local birth center might be better... BUT, yesterday I was talking to a fairly anti-HB friend, and she knows people who had awful experiences at the hospital that now has the birth center, and actually sounded like she thought that a homebirth might not be a bad idea (!?) or she suggested a practice associated with another hospital. And once I know where I'll be living, I'll probably be upset that I didn't try for a homebirth. I feel like I have a little "extra" time to sort it out since the early care is being taken care of by the IVF center, but I should still get this sorted out in the next few weeks. Sorry, long rant


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Good for you for staying away from the HPTs - they are really very, very meaningless at this point. By the time they'd really look different, you would probably already know you were miscarrying, anyway. Mine took FOREVER to get back to nothing after my m/c. And you've got enough hCG now they probably won't really get any darker, too.

I called the OB's office today to try to figure out what I owe them for my u/s visit. Way too freakin' much, I'm sure, from the EOBs, but they haven't called me back with a number yet. I hope you don't get massive sticker shock when you get your bill. But on the happy side - hey, you are pregnant! So much better paying those bills when you get the desired result than when you don't. It would be nice if IF treatments were like some apartment applications - if you don't get approved (pregnant), they keep an administrative fee, but give your big security deposit back! And yes, the bp thing can definitely make you woozy. I didn't know about it, either, until mine was so low with my son. It freaked me out until they told me it was normal. I learned a LOT of things can happen to your body when you're pregnant besides just morning sickness. I feel like I had almost every weird symptom in the book with my son.

Good luck figuring out what you want to do for your prenatal care/birth. It is good that you have monitoring for now so you have time to think about it. I know for some people, after all they've gone through to get their baby, they feel like they need all the monitoring and medical watchcare they can get. Others feel like after so much poking and prodding, they want the bare minimum of medical messing around possible. I'd say talk to some OBs and some midwives, and see who you click with.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Heard the heartbeat today - took a little bit to find it, but it's 160 bpm, so we are still looking good! Also, I lost 1.5 lbs since my last visit, which is okay with me. I was STARVING this time, so I'm sure I'm right back to where I was now that I've had dinner!


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

That's awesome 

I'm really hoping that we'll get to see a heartbeat next Tuesday - I'm hoping that'll help me be more comfortable with the idea that we finally Succeeded. I get why it's so hard for me to trust that, but I wasn't expecting it!

(We had the most stressful day of the year at work today - I mostly forgot that I was pregnant, except that eating was really a challenge (which sometimes happens when I'm stressed anyway) and getting out at 8 felt like 11! )


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yay for hb!!!!


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

Sooo, do I count as a fertility challenged grad, even though I am an IVF thread grad?

Her is my miracle donor unknown race frozen for 10 years who just happens to look just like us and fit perfectly into our little family baby...


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

And because one picture just isn"t enough


----------



## devilish (Sep 23, 2012)

Congratulations! She's beautiful!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh, what a cutie, *rcr*!! Is her hair a little red? It looks that way in the first picture. And WOW... it is crazy to look at that baby and think that she was a frozen ball of cells for 10 years. I mean, I know people do FETs and all, but I guess I'd never really thought about how crazy that is, in a way. So she was actually "conceived" in 2003 or so? I now feel like we live in a sci-fi movie - in a really cool way! I'm still so excited for your miracle baby. As far as I'm concerned, you're very welcome here. The IVF grads have had a few posts lately, and the IF One thread grads has pretty much died (sadly), so I started a new thread.

*Autumn* - Big day tomorrow!! Hope that everything looks awesome in there. Definitely let us know what you find out! And I hope work stress diminishes some, too.

*Kewpie* -







Hope to see you become an official thread member soon!

AFM, I started Prilosec yesterday to try to help with the heartburn-induced nausea. I thought I was doing better yesterday, but today I'm not sure. I think I am having somewhat less heartburn, but my insides just felt BAD a lot of today, and nothing (medicine, food, etc.) really seemed to help. I am so, so over feeling like garbage. I'm really ready to skip ahead to 20 weeks!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh, and *Autumn* - I finally started a roster, if there's a blurb you want put up.


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

Monkey - congrats on the HB! What great news. Yea, sometimes I feel like I am living in a science fiction novel. I don't know what is up with her hair. Her looks have changed a lot and keep changing. When she was born we really thought she was Asian (we are not Asian). We were like... Ok, we knew this was a possibility... I guess we have some explaining to do because we had not told anybody about the donor embryos. Then she didn't look Asian after a week or so. It is crazy how babies change in the first few months. I didn't notice it with DS, but never really thought about it because he is our genetic child. With her we didn't know what to expect, so I was really aware of it. I would like to do that DNA testing that tests for ethnicity someday, just so that I have something to tell her... I know she will eventually have a lot if questions, and I don't have many answers. Other than the fact that she was frozen as 3 cells for more than a decade, her genetic parents disappeared (I wonder if they got a divorce or if one of them died, because who could really "forget" about their frosties after going through IF) but fortunately had the good sense to sign the documents to donate her when they originally froze her. Crazy...


----------



## tenzinsmama (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh, rcr, I just have to jump in to say she is just so precious and adorable. A miracle girl in a family full of love. ♥


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

@rcr she's so adorable!


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Hey I'd like to join if you ladies don't mind! For those who don't know me I used to be on the IVF thread before the Fertility Challenged One thread was started!

Monkey - I'm so excited to see you've made it to 12 weeks! We're you more anxious this time after your miscarriage? Are you starting to feel confident about this pregnancy yet? I know 12 weeks and my nuchal translucency ultrasound were a huge relief to me after my prior miscarriage.

Autumn - best of luck with your ultrasound today!

Rcr - what a cutie! It seems like fate must have brought you together with her.


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Blurb.. sure... (keeping the same format...)

*autumnlaughing* - EDD Nov 15 - expecting baby #1 after 6 years,thanks to IVF

The u/s went well - we saw a heartbeat! The nurse noted that it would be reassuring for about 24 hours... I thanked her for making me feel less crazy! But - yeah  So, I've started telling the people who need to be told ahead of the rumor mill - we haven't been very quiet about it, so I may be late on a few :/ but, you do what you can.

I also get to stop the progesterone + estrogen, so that's good. I meant to ask what she meant by that (should I taper etc.) but I couldn't really get a word in edgewise - doesn't really matter. I've been ramping down a tiny bit on them, and I'll probably keep it up for a little while. The exhaustion/low blood pressure is taking a toll on some of my relationships, so it would be nice if that let up a bit... It's no wonder so many couples become hermits! I can't imagine maintaining a social life when you can't even explain why you can't really do anything after work...

Just afterwards, I found out that a close friend had her baby (hyperemesis the whole way, so really glad!) this morning. We were actually at different buildings in the same hospital!

@rcr - She is Adorable!!! Thanks for the pictures!!

@Sourire - welcome! I remember some discussion about your icon when I first came back - someone posted a picture of a serious grey woman strewing bright flowers the other day, and I thought of how much I felt like that. Every time I tell someone the news, they're SO EXCITED!!! and I'm just nervous. I'm glad to hear that it gets better!

Ok - I've now been up for over an hour later than I intended... *hugs* to all!!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

*Autumn* - YAY!! Glad it was good news. And yeah, glad the nurse forewarned you that the reassurance can wear off quickly! I would probably taper off the medicine, as opposed to going cold turkey. But don't be surprised if the low blood pressure and exhaustion remain! We've told a ton of people so far, and I meant to do a big FB announcement after seeing the HB, but I have just not been up to it, between dh being gone for work for the last week, and feeling pretty crummy again the last couple of days.

*Sourire* - Welcome aboard! I'm sorry the grads thread kind of died out on you, but you're more than welcome here. I have to live vicariously through you and my cousin, to know what an April/May baby would have been like. It's hard to believe you're already 33 weeks! I always get super excited when people pass 24 weeks (viability), and then increasingly more excited as each week goes by, and chances are better and better that they are going to have a perfect, healthy baby. I still stalk your blog, though you don't update much.   Considering the turmoil of my loss and hesitance on TTC, I've actually been remarkably calm about this pregnancy. Between the rising betas and a blessing my dh and father gave me very early on, I have felt certain this baby was going to make it. The 6w ultrasound and the nausea further reinforced that feeling. I know anything can happen, but I actually would have been absolutely stunned to not hear a heartbeat at 12w. I am glad, although I still detest being sick, that my m/c was so very different than my two viable (thus far) pregnancies. I would still rather not be sick and deal with the worry, but since I don't have that choice, at least I can feel reassured by being ill. Incidentally, my mw agreed with me that things probably went wrong very early in my previous pregnancy, which was why I didn't develop symptoms, but just took awhile to result in miscarriage. Do you want a blurb in the first post?

Hi, *Tenzi!* I'm sure I sound like a total nut, but it's so nice and warm and fuzzy to see so many of my "old" IF friends pop up here and on the Fertility Challenged thread, and a few other places. I have missed so many of you since many of us have had babies and others have taken a break from MDC and/or TTC. I've felt like I'm missing my family. I'm sure it sounds creepy, but I still think about you ladies a lot, and hope you are doing well!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@rcr she is beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Sourire you are 33 weeks????? OMG!!!! Can you post a pic of your belly here? I can't believe you are going to be posting you baby pictures here in7 weeks. Go mama!!!!!!


----------



## tenzinsmama (Apr 30, 2011)

*Monkey, *I can't forget about you and many of the others, either, because you feel like family. So what you said, that's not creepy at all-- I sometimes feel odd about lurking and then popping up once in awhile, haha. But I was so excited, and surprised, to read you were expecting again! I'm sorry you are feeling so awful, though-- hopefully it gets less so as you get more out of the 1st trimester. I am doing well, thanks! I had a VBAC homebirth with #3, and it was a very healing experience from my 2nd birth in which I had the placenta previa and the scheduled c/s. I actually thought that I would feel 'done' with this last baby, but that's not the case. I'm not sure what that means for us... my husband's reaction is not a knee-jerk 'noooooooo' anymore, so that's good... but, I'm another year older now, and that makes things even harder. I can always hope for a surprise, right? In the past I have surprised the REs with some things already, so I'll keep the hope for now.

*Sourire, *I read your blog from time to time as well. Weeks are counting down! Will you miss being pregnant? I am looking forward to hearing about your birth story and seeing pics of your sweet little one in a few weeks time.

Hi *Autumn, *Congrats on seeing a heartbeat! So exciting and wonderful!

*Kewpie,* (another person who has been part of my IF family for along time) -- rooting for your success! I read where you are at, on the other thread... I'll be checking on to see how you are doing. I hope you are resting comfortably now.

Okay, I'm back to lurking... Hugs to each of you!


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome ladies!

Here is my blurb:

*Sourire* - EDD May 11 - expecting baby#1 conceived using IVF after 3 years of TTC and a miscarriage 5/13

*autumn* - how nice that you get to ditch the meds already! I had to take my progesterone until about 14 weeks (I was supposed to stop at 10 weeks but I tried and got some spotting so I freaked out and got back on). I do think weaning off the meds gradually is a good approach, I tried that the second time I stopped progesterone and it worked well.

*monkey* - I hope it isn't too hard for you to hear about my May baby seeing as you were supposed to have one too. I remember after my miscarriage last spring I would get so sad when I came across updates from other girls who were due in the same month as me (January), but once I got pregnant again I didn't mind anymore. I'm glad you've been able to go through this pregnancy without too much anxiety so far! I agree that the nausea is reassuring even though it isn't much fun... I was so excited the first time I threw up in my pregnancy, lol! I've also been getting more and more excited as I pass each milestone, and I'm still feeling some disbelief that I'm actually pregnant and that nothing has gone wrong yet! Every time I look in the mirror and see my belly I'm just overwhelmed with joy at how lucky I am to be pregnant.

*Tracy* - Thanks for being so excited for me! I am very excited about your decision to go with donor eggs and I really hope you'll be joining us soon on this thread! Just for you, here is a pic I took 2 weeks ago.



*Tenzins* - Thanks for your continued stalking and support! I am actually not at all eager for my pregnancy to end because I find that being pregnant is such an exciting and miraculous experience. There was a point in my life when I wasn't sure I'd ever get to be pregnant so I'm really trying to enjoy every moment of it, even when I'm feeling physically uncomfortable (I've been having some issues with back pain and also discomfort that makes it hard to sleep). So yes I will miss being pregnant when it's over, and I still feel like my due date is super far away, probably because I simply can't imagine what my life will be like with a baby!

*AFM* - I'm having my baby shower this Saturday! I'm very excited to show off my bump and celebrate this baby with friends and family. I'm not so excited about getting even more baby stuff as gifts... I've received so many hand-me-down baby things from friends and family that I can fill an entire room with it already, and I probably won't even use half of it. I had a really hard time making a baby registry because there are very few things I don't already have... I guess that's one of the advantages to going through 3 years of infertility, by the time you get pregnant almost everyone you know has already finished their families and are eager to get rid of their baby stuff.

DH and I went our first prenatal class at the birthing center last night and it was a fun experience to be surrounded by so many other crunchy mamas planning natural births. I'm used to people acting like I'm nuts for choosing to give birth with a midwife (mainly because I can't have an epidural with my midwife), so it was nice to feel normal for once. At our birthing center we have the option of giving birth at the birthing center, at home, or at the hospital and I think I was the only person there last night who chose the hospital, I'm not used to feeling like the least crunchy person in the room! I chose the hospital because I know that I can still have an all-natural, intervention-free and medication-free birth there with my midwife (the doctors and nurses will not see me at all, the midwife and her team are just borrowing a room in the maternity ward) while at the same time not having to worry about what will happen if anything goes wrong seeing as I'm already in the hospital. If I had gotten pregnant easily I probably would have chosen to give birth at home or in the birth center, but sadly my 3 years of infertility and my miscarriage have somewhat damaged my faith in my own body and I no longer have that confidence that "bad things only happen to other people".


----------



## tenzinsmama (Apr 30, 2011)

Such a sweet bump, *Sourire*! I missed being pregnant the day after my LO was born, although I was insanely happy she was here with us earthside. I can't stop stalking you, I'm so excited for you!

*Tracy, *I'm so happy for you that you are going down a path that feels right for you. I'll stalk you, too, lol.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Sourire so cute you are!!!


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

@Autumnlaughing - in my past 2 cycles, they had me taper off the progesterone and estrogen. Not sure if it's always the case, but seems safer to me.

@TenzinsMama - Thanks 

@Sourire How cute are you!? Adorable!


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for all validating my feelings on the hormones  I'd gone down to once a day on the Crinone on Tuesday, and I skipped yesterday and today altogether, so a pretty steep weening, but no spotting or anything, so that's been good. Less tired enough that I was able to get some laundry done AND make myself dinner, despite working late, so that was good. DH works/lives 100 miles away during the week, so I can't make him do it  I put my last set of estrogen patches on on Tuesday - I might just leave them on a little longer.

Still queasy frequently, though, so that's reassuring... And I think I'm finally beginning to believe that I'm actually pregnant 

There was one woman that I see sometimes who shared that she'd also traveled the IF path, without success. She'd rather no one know. I emailed her today to let her know, hopefully ahead of the rumor mill - I'm worried that she'll be angry I didn't tell her in person, but *I've* strongly prefer a personal note from someone, and I feel like that's been the consensus, so that's what I did. Even aside from that, telling people who were in my "wanting kids but can't have them" boat is sucky - I wish I could share, somehow!

@Sourire - cute picture 

@Kewpie80 -fx for you!!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Finally got on my computer and got your blurb added, Sourire! How was the baby shower?


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

Just poking my head in... will come back later.


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello, hope I'm not jumping the gun here! Got a beta of 278 today, 14 days past retrieval. Hubby & I are so excited! This is our first pregnancy, hoping I get to stay here all 9 months!


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

*autumn* - so glad to hear you haven't had any spotting after weaning progesterone, that is a great sign. Queasy sounds great... just enough to be reassuring, but not full blown miserable nausea. I think that's really nice how you told your friend about your pregnancy, how did she react?

*monkey* - the baby shower was really lovely! We played all the usual silly baby shower games, ate cupcakes, and I got so many insanely cute little outfits for my little girl









*mainebaby* - huge congrats to you and welcome!!! That is a fabulous beta, mine was around 150 at 15 dpo. How are you feeling? When is your ultrasound?


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

*Laggie* - I'm crazy excited for you and your Greek twins!!!!! How are things going with you? How many weeks along are you? Any symptoms?


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

@Sourire - Thank you! I'm feeling great, just tired and very hungry. U/S is 4/28. I'll be one day shy of 7 weeks then.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

I'm a bit confused about how you are calculating your weeks *mainebaby*! If you'll be 7 weeks on April 28, that would make you 3 weeks pregnant today, but yesterday you said you were 14 days past retrieval aka 4 weeks pregnant. Am I missing something? I just ask because it seems like your ultrasound is pretty far, mine was about 3 weeks after my beta.


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh I guess 8 wks! I counted wrong. I thought it was odd they didn't want to see me until then, either; the nurse said my beta was so high they didn't need me to come in for a second or third. My Dr. (who doesn't even do the US, I believe!) is on vacation the week before it & the nurse said I have to be at least 6wks5days for the U/S.


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

I think things went OK with the friend - she sent back a fairly brief "Congratulations!" note, which is fine. We'll see...

I'm actually home sick today - I think I'm fighting a sinus infection, and maybe I did too much this past weekend. I actually feel mostly fine, except that even walking across my bedroom gets me winded, and making lunch felt like going for a run! Normally, I try to keep myself super-warm when I have something like this going on, but I know that's contraindicated.. I would have spent the day (or the part of it I wasn't napping..) writing to all the other people who should hear that I'm pregnant before the rumor mill gets to them, but it seemed like a challenging date to do that on.

I did pull some of my larger pants out (I lost weight about a year back) + got them in the washer - I've got 2 pairs that are fine, 2 that are OK with the hairtie method, but given that laundry is now a hassle, it would be a bit of a blessing if some of the pairs that were a size up would work now! It's ridiculous how proud I get of myself for doing a load of laundry.

@mainebaby - glad to have you here! I hope you stay, too  I think us IVF kids get it a little rougher to start with the minor surgery and the extra hormones, but hopefully you won't stay as tired as I am!!


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

I think you have a better chance of seeing a heartbeat a little later - my clinic said they usually do 2 u/s, but my insurance would only pay for one - given that we were lucky enough to see the heartbeat at 6+3 and that I don't really want to have more u/s then I really think are necessary, we've decided against the second one. Honestly, I kind of wondered why they didn't just do one at 7 or 8 weeks.


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

Sourire - I'm 17 weeks today! I've had terrible morning sickness and of course I'm tired all the time. It's a good thing I'm only working two days a week (and even then I'm only managing 4-5 hours before going home.) Next ultrasound is April 28th, maybe we'll find out if they're boys or girls. I keep changing my mind about wanting to know.


----------



## devilish (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh Laggie! Congratulations.


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

@Autumnlaughing - So you're about 3.5 weeks ahead of me.







Hope your sinus infection is better now! I am also definitely feeling much more plump (already?!) than I was before the IVF cycle. I wore a pencil skirt to work today and it was sooo painful on my stomach&#8230; actually that might've been the pantyhose that made it so uncomfortable! Thank you for the welcome. Good to know there are advantages to waiting longer for the first US. I also don't think it's healthy to do too many US's. Will you ask to find out the sex later on at the 18-20 wk US or no? I don't think we will, but my mind could change!

@Laggie - Congratulations! I've seen your posts during my lurking days.







We both have US's the same day! GL!


----------



## tenzinsmama (Apr 30, 2011)

Laggie, I've been wondering how you have been doing! Congrats on the twins! Sorry to hear about the morning sickness, that's rough. Have you found some things that give you some relief?

Maine, congratulations! What an exciting, magical journey it is. 

How about Blue, has anybody heard from her and know how she's doing with her little guy?

Hi to everyone else! Back to lurking...


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

I am feeling a bit better - still kind of congested, but I went to work yesterday and everything  I did sleep 24 hours in the time between getting out of work Monday and going back in today.

I think I had some ups and downs of post retrieval bloat - I realized today that I'm back to the usual setting on my belt again? And sometimes the scale would say 155.0, sometimes 158.6, sometimes 157.2.. I never trust one day's scale reading anyway though!

I'm not sure whether we'll find out sex - I think it would be fun to have a surprise, and might stop the pink/blue deluge, but it's the norm to find out among my friends/family etc., and I think I'll pick my battles elsewhere!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laggie*
> 
> Sourire - I'm 17 weeks today! I've had terrible morning sickness and of course I'm tired all the time. It's a good thing I'm only working two days a week (and even then I'm only managing 4-5 hours before going home.) Next ultrasound is April 28th, maybe we'll find out if they're boys or girls. I keep changing my mind about wanting to know.


Are you eating ginger chews? Do you have things like the cones for ice cream, crackers and such laying around? Are you waking up in the middle of the night to eat a snack so your stomach is not completely empty in the morning? Are you wearing a " sea band".
Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

tracyamber - I'm taking Diclectin AND Zofran. This has stopped the puking but I still feel queasy off and on, and I get indigestion in the evenings. At the beginning I was trying all of that stuff, but then at 9 weeks it got so bad I couldn't even keep water down, so I got drugs. I wake up STARVING at night and have to get up and eat cheerios or cottage cheese with fruit. For a few weeks it was every two hours, but now it's usually once per night around 2 am.

But, I do feel good from about noon to 5 pm, so I'm able to get some stuff done. I made a bunch of cloth wipes from flannel scraps and terry cloth this week. I need to start packing/sorting through our stuff, as we need to move to a place that is more suitable for kids. Our bedroom is too small for a crib, I want to do a sidecar setup but there's not enough space here.


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

tenzinsmama - Thank you! I feel so lucky to finally be on this journey.

autumn - Ah, scales. Mine reads what it wants... it's accurate to within 2 or 3 lbs.







I'm with you with the pink vs. blue thing; I especially don't feel blue is only for boys (I love blue!).

laggie - I'm so sorry about your morning sickness. Glad you are starting to find *some* relief. I used to have a horrible problem where if I started feeling sick, whether from a migraine or skipping a meal I would, without fail, throw up over and over. I wouldn't be able to keep down food until I slept a full night's sleep. Ginger tea from the brand "Yogi" helped me a bunch, but also I mysteriously stopped (thank God!) getting migraines a couple of years ago & now I really pay attention to when I eat, making sure never to skip a meal. GL!

AFM: My nurse told me today that my Dr. told me the wrong DD (lol!) and it's actually 12/8. I knew it! TMI -I've been having the worst gas pains! Granted the tacos haven't helped


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

@Laggie - I'm glad you're feeling better, too! I'll be moving mid-pregnancy as well - I currently live with two housemates, and I told them that if the IVF worked, I'd move out before the kid was born. I can't imagine trying to move right now though - my agreement with myself is that the first trimester is for planning, the second trimester is for doing. Do you know where yet?

@mainebaby - that's how I feel about mine - it suspiciously likes to have the exact same weight days in a row, then jump. Yesterday and today it was 155.8. That's an OK number, but I'm suspicious that I didn't even fluctuate 2 oz? I think it might be healthier, really - 2-3 pounds don't matter a ton! I'm OK with pink (in general, not my favorite dominant color..) but I do prefer blue. Also DH hates green with a passion... which means the "neutral" colors are tricky! Every once in awhile I eat something too fast or something that I have a mild allergy to, and it is no fun! There's no room for gas!! Especially around those sore ovaries! At my u/s, they told me that our ovaries actually swell in early pregnancy anyway. Would have been nice to hear that before. I am less crampy and sore now than I was- hopefully it'll get better for you, too!


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

How's everyone doing this week?

Re finding out the gender - I chose to find out the sex of my baby and I'm happy I did because now I'm able to call her by name when I talk about her... I really dislike referring to my daughter as "the baby" or especially "it", I already feel like she is a real person and calling her "it" makes it feel like she isn't! Also after TTC for so long I had such a hard time believing that I was really going to have a baby for most of my pregnancy and finding out the gender and giving her a name made it all seem more real. Of course I'm also the type of person who wants to know everything right away (when I was a kid I would find where my parents had hidden my Christmas gifts because I couldn't wait until Christmas to see what they were) so I don't think I could have resisted finding out anyways!

*autumnlaughing* & *mainebaby* - I too kind of dislike the pink/blue thing. I refuse to buy anything pink for my daughter on principle. The bedroom we are putting her in was already blue and I liked the colour so I chose not to repaint it (I also don't like the idea of having all those paint fumes in the room)! Of course I got some pink outfits as gifts, but I also got plenty of little boy clothes as hand-me-downs so she definitely won't be wearing pink all the time.

*autumnlaughing* - I've been weighing myself every morning for the past 5 months and entering my weight into an app on my phone that graphs my weight. While doing this I realized a few things. One is that my digital scale always rounds to the nearest 0.2 lbs so if my weight only changes by 0.1 lbs from one day to the next I will get the same measurement on the scale. Two is that my weight can easily go up or down 1lb or more in a day but that doesn't mean much, it's normal to have some fluctuation based on what you ate, when you last went to the bathroom, etc. Three is that I often stay at the same weight for a week or more and then suddenly go up by 2-3 lbs in just a couple of days, my weight gain seems to happen in spurts. So far I've gained a total of 30lbs but I didn't gain anything at all in the first trimester and was even losing weight for a while around 6-8 weeks.

*laggie* - Sorry to hear you're still feeling sick, although it's good that you have a few hours a day when you can be functional. I took Diclectin until about 25 weeks, I tried weaning off it earlier but wasn't able to start reducing my dose at all until around 18 weeks and then I gradually took less and less pills until I stopped completely. When I finally stopped I replaced Diclectin with vitamin B6 (that is one of the ingredients of Diclectin) because I still felt a bit queasy, and I finally stopped the B6 just a few weeks ago! I just bought an Arm's Reach Co-sleeper and I'm excited about trying the sidecar sleeping arrangement, I think it will be ideal for me because I like the idea of having baby sleep right next to me but my bed is not super safe for cosleeping due to gaps between the mattress and frame and so on.

*monkeyscience* - What's new with you?

*AFM* - I only have 3 more days of work this week and then I begin maternity leave, I won't be coming back to my job for a year! It's so surreal, but I'll be glad to have the free time because I have so much stuff to do before baby comes.


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Sourie, that is one of the other benefits! When I mentioned that I was having trouble feeling as attached to the little one as I'd thought I would, one friend suggested that it might be a good reason to find out sex. I definitely like to have ALL of the information (I'm a data analyst by trade...) too, and I think I had also thought that since I'm strongly considering homebirth and wouldn't homebirth without an U/s fairly late in the game, I'd be peering at any pictures trying to figure it out and THEN it would drive me bonkers!

I've been feeling a ton better the last few days - I went from "can't function" for roughly weeks 2?3?-7, to a sort of "Can (almost) function, but can't get caught up with the last 4-5 weeks" for weeks 7-8, and just this weekend I think I'm up to fairly normal levels of OK - and just in the nick of time! We had our big "all hands on deck" event at work this weekend, which meant long days and more standing/moving things.

So of course, I'm worried.. but I keep telling myself that it's more likely that I had extra follicles doing the corpus luteum thing and producing extra hormones, and now that it's time for the placenta (of which there's only one...) to take over, they're dying back and *that's* why I feel better. This also gives me hope that a future pregnancy from one of the ones we froze won't be so bad 

I kind of meant to ask what you all thought of this theory, but honestly, I think it'll keep me saner than not, so I'm sticking to it! (I've banned myself from looking up any more studies on IVF.. too emotional!!)

Also Sourie - a year of maternity leave - that's awesome! I can't believe that I'll be gone from my job for 3 months even (US standard), but at the same time, I once dreamed of being a SAHM, and I can't imagine how hard it's going to be leave my (hopefully) 3 month old in child care  Also, I spent a lot of this year's event thinking about how hard it'll be to deal with pumping at next year's event!

I'm also curious as to how everyone else is doing!


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

@Sourire - Glad to hear we have company in the "not sooo into pink" club. Don't get me wrong, I like pink, but when girls are dressed ALL in pink every day and all their stuff is pink it gets weird.  Yay for a year of leave!! That's wonderful, congratulations!

@Autumnlaughing - Happy you're feeling better, it's probably fine that you are (enjoy the relief!) I haven't been sick at all, but my mother wasn't sick with any of us 3, my sis didn't, and my sis-in-law didn't with her boy, but did with her girl. Not sure if it has anything to do with heredity, though. Also I drink a cup of ginger tea every day anyway. Hope the sickness stays away 

AFM: I can't wait for the US!! 4/28 seems so far yet so close. In a few weeks we are going to have a few good pics taken of the two (three, I guess!!) of us for a Facebook pregnancy announcement. *Que eye rolling.* I use to pooh pooh those and say, "I'll NEVER do that!" But at the rate the news is traveling (sis-in-law and nana, I'm lookin' at YOU ladies!!) if we don't do one soon, the news is going to reach our families and friends without us getting to announce it. And I feel like after 9 yrs I should have the rights to the REAL announcement, NOT the grape vine!

Baby shopping talk: Don't make fun, I bought my first maternity clothes! 2 prs pants & 2 shirts. I bought one cloth diaper because I'm insane, lol. I want to buy a baby book with a pregnancy section so bad! I love this one but it's so expensive. Hubby insists on a hardbound one. https://www.etsy.com/listing/155199330/baby-booknavy-chevronperfect-bound?ref=favs_view_1

What have you girls bought for maternity or baby so far?


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

@monkeyscience - Can I do a blurb?







Idk what color it should be but here goes:

*Due in December 2014*

*mainebaby *- EDD Dec 8 - expecting baby #1 after 9 years, thanks to IVF


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Done, *mainebaby*. I'm doing rainbow colors (ROYGBIV), so you are green. Unless anyone strongly objects, and then I will change them. Or if *Laggie* wants to add a blurb (which would be lovely!), and then I'll have to change them all again (because I'm OCD like that), and you'll be yellow. 

I'm horribly sick with a respiratory infection and in the midst of a whirlwind househunting trip, so I'll save more chat for later, except we did schedule our anatomy ultrasound (from the airport!) for May 9th! Looking forward to finding out boy or girl.


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

OK great, tyvm monkey! Sorry about your infection, I hope it goes away real soon. GL with househunting & the US!


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi all:

Just popping in to say hi and following along.

Laggie - twins!!!!!!! Yay! Finally!

Monkey - sorry you are sick. At least you have the u/s to look forward to.

Sourire- wow, other people's pregnancies seem to go so fast, you are almost there!

Hi to everyone else.

AFM- just nursing little girl and snuggling her, she is a big girl, over 16 lbs at just 5 months. My son was 9 months when he was her weight. She is the happiest and most smiley baby ever.


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Today I went on an emergency shopping trip for work clothes that didn't require a damn belt. In the process, I remembered a bunch of summer clothes that are in a box somewhere.... (I'm going to have to find that box!) Even the waistband on my jeans has just gotten really uncomfortable - it's not so much a tightness, but something about it seems to make the nausea worse? Anyway I'm hoping that a gentle elastic waist will be better. (Also, by the afternoon the belt buckle sticks out and.. well, I just needed clothes that didn't make me feel self-conscious)

A friend who just had her second kid (and last - hyperemesis with both, I don't think anything would be enough to convince her to do it again) has given me bunches of maternity clothes, but they're mostly very casual, OR they'll show off a cute bump well, but I'm still mostly "in the closet", so I don't want to show off my not-quite-a-bump yet! I bought a couple of maternity shirts from a second hand place earlier this week, too.

I think a study of maternity clothes through the ages would be fascinating...

I've had a few cute baby things for years - a few organic footie pajamas that I picked up cheap years ago, some socks and hats. I have one dress that I knitted that I kept.

Monkey - I hope you feel better soon! And hope that the HH was productive..


----------



## SilaMarila (Oct 26, 2009)

Just lurking 

Sourire - Omg you are so close!!!! You're going to have a baby!!!

rcr- At her last weigh in on the 1st my little girl was 19lb 9oz. She'll be 5mo. on the 24th so I think we've got you beat 

So happy for all of you that are finally pregnant!


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

Autumn - Hope you found the type of clothes you needed! Isn't it funny how sometimes we buy things for the babies we hope to have, years in advance? I always wanted to but never did until we started IVF. Too chicken! I just scored a huge stash of maternity clothes from my sis-in-law! She's a couple sizes bigger than me but in casual maternity clothes it's just the difference between a S & M so by the third tri I'll probably fit into everything. I scored a bellaband (shrunk it a bit so it fits now!!) 2 prs of jeans, 1 pr yoga pants, 2 LS shirts, and probably 8 or so short sleeve/sleeveless tops. I'm so happy - can't believe I was dreaming about this years ago and now it's really happening


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Still need to do personals when I can get in the computer, but I'm reading along. Good appointment yesterday. Heartbeat was good, uterus is growing, have gained some weight. Still sick, but not quite as deathly so.

Autumn, I totally started wearing maternity pants early because I absolutely could not stand waistbands on my stomach. You are not crazy!


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

*autumn* - Glad you're feeling better! Do you think it has anything to do with stopping the extra hormones you were taking? I had a HUGE problem with waistbands in the first half of my pregnancy, anything that pressed into my stomach made my nausea awful and the worst pants were actually my maternity pants with the stretch fabric that went over my belly, whenever I wore those I just wanted to die. I think dresses are your best bet if you can manage them! I lived in sweater-dresses and leggings for most of my pregnancy (I had one pair of maternity leggings that were really loose at the waist).

*maine* - I definitely agree that getting pregnant after all those years of trying is a great reason to celebrate and there's nothing wrong with announcing it on Facebook... when I announced I was a bit worried I would hurt the feelings of others struggling with infertility, but I made sure to mention that it took me 3 years to conceive on my Facebook announcement because I know that when I was TTC it hurt much less to hear announcements when I knew they came from other people who had been through similar struggles.

Shopping - I actually bought my first 2 items of baby clothing ever a few days ago! I got a ton of hand-me-down clothes so I didn't really need to buy anything... I ordered these two onesies online because they reminded me of what a journey we went through to get this baby:





*monkey* - I'm glad you're starting to feel better!

*AFM* - I had some pregnancy photos taken this weekend and I am thrilled with the results! Here are a few of my favorites that I wanted to share with you guys:


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

@Sourire - Love the pics! The first one is my fav, very "eternal" looking I guess, classy! Those onesies are perfect! I was thinking of using the phrase "worth the wait" in our announcement somehow. Oh and I have been in love with the name Liliana, spelled exactly that way, for over a year! It's in my top two girls names.  Great minds think alike and all that....


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

It's so great to see some familiar faces over here! *waving*







And now I'm joining the club!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Sourire I love the pictures. I just cannot believe how time flies. You will have your take home baby!!!! I wish we could have a thread baby shower for you he he
I like the Onesies too.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Here's my blurb for posting:

*NaturallyMo* - EDD Dec 22- expecting baby #2 (or maybe #2 and #3







) after exactly one year to the day of trying and 3 rounds of clomid


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Yay, we actually have a month with two grads in it now! Welcome, *Mo*!!

Fun pics, *Sourire*! You could not pay me enough money to take pictures of my naked belly, but you are a cute pregnant lady! I like the onesies, too.

AFM, we have a house!! Very worried about how this will all work out, but we have a contract on a house. Inspection will be next week, closing at the end of May. I am going to miss my local family and friends so much, but looking forward to dh being home every night, and having the move over with. So much to do between now and then, though!


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

S ourire the pix are beautiful! you are so close!

Mo congrats!!!

hi to everyone else


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

@monkeyscience - congrats on the house!!!

@NaturallyMo - welcome!

@Sourire - the pictures are great, and so are the onesies  I'll have to find one like the "worth the wait"  During my 2ww, I indulged in a little searching for cute IVF baby clothes, but I didn't have much luck - that's one of the best I've seen!


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Welcome Mo!

Monkey - congrats on your house! That is very exciting!

Autumn - I ordered the onesies from cafepress.com, they have tons of IVF themed stuff

AFM - I'm feeling pretty stressed out right now! I found out a couple of days ago that my baby is breech and though I'm doing everything I can to get her to turn, there's a good chance I might have to have a C-section. I'm willing to attempt a vaginal breech birth, and my midwife can hook me up with a doctor who does vaginal breech births, but right now the baby is not in a good position to be born vaginally (her feet would come out first instead of her bum). The idea of having a C-section really upsets me. I've been practicing Hypnobabies for months and visualizing a beautiful natural birth. I'm also concerned that my endometriosis could grow around a C-section scar and make it even harder to get pregnant next time. I keep trying to convince myself that what really matters after all those years of infertility is having a healthy baby, no matter how she comes into the world, but I've always looked forward to the experience of childbirth and it really breaks my heart that I might miss out on that.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Sourire hoping she turns. There is time. My friend recently thought the same thing then one day the baby turned after she had been stressed for four days.
Hugs


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh, Sourire, I would be upset, too. I'm glad you have access to doctors that will do breech deliveries, but I hope baby girl turns for you.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

Sourire - I'm sorry!! I hope hope hope baby girl turns for you!


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

@Sourire - Hope baby Liliana turns for you!

AFM: Had my first US today @ exactly 8wks!! Baby's HB was 164, baby measured correctly for due date and everything looked good. I got to see the HB! The pics make my heart sing!!


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

@Sourire - I'll have my fingers crossed that she turns, too! Or at least pulls her legs up!

@mainebaby - that's exciting!

AFM - I'm still feeling pretty awful. Any pressure on my belly makes me feel worse - I can't imagine how this is going to get better as the kid takes up more room! But I'll keep hoping that it does...


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

We announced today. Here are the pics we used!


----------



## lilacvioletiris (Apr 3, 2011)

@Sourire Have you tried a chiropractor who specializes in the Webster technique to get babies in a better position? I went 3 days before my babies birth even though my boys were head down, but the first wasn't as engaged as he cound be. Made my back feel great for the last few days of pregnancy. Unfortunately my twins locked heads and I ended up with a section after 36 hours of pitocin induced labor. The doctor on call that weekend would have let me labor on since she knew how important it was to have a natural vaginal delivery but all I had eaten in 36 hours was popsicles and jello and I certainly wasn't in my right mind at that point. I hope you can find the best way to have your little one so she is healthy.

AFM: it is hard to believe a year ago I had just learned that both embryos had implanted and I was going to have twins. Now I have two sweet boys.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@Autumnlaughing - yeah, pressure on my belly has been the awfulest thing every for the first trimester and a half with both pregnancies. For me, at least, it does get less awful as the pregnancy progresses. Maybe because your body gives up trying to hold it all in and pops out? Anyway, don't give up hope! It will probably feel better eventually. Like I said, for me, the full-panel maternity pants were more comfortable because they spread the pressure lightly over my whole abdomen, instead of concentrating it in one tight band like the lower-rise maternity pants. (Lower belly was always more sensitive for me). But Sourire and others have had the opposite experience, so try some different things to see what helps. I'm still really wishing I could find a nightgown that wasn't super short or hideous-looking so I would only have my underwear to contend with at night!

@NaturallyMo - How are you doing? When do you have another appointment scheduled? (Or do you?) Have you had an ultrasound yet, or will you be waiting?

@Sourire - Glad to read on your blog that at least baby is wiggling around a little. Hoping the procedure today went well. Let us know when you can!

@mainebaby - What a fun announcement, and yay for a perfect little bean!

@Laggie - How are you? Feeling any better yet? Had your anatomy scan?








to all the stalkers!

AFM, 18 weeks today. Still having to hit the Zofran every morning, which is really making me nuts. I am so, so done with this not feeling good nonsense. I do not have time for this! Move date has been set - three weeks from Monday! Three weeks from today, we will be flying to our new home. I have so much to do to get ready between now and then, and I need to feel halfway decent to do it. On the happy side, our home inspection was done today, and no major issues were found! So that's a big load off our backs. There are several small fix-it projects that dh should be able to accomplish fairly easily and cheaply. There is a balcony/deck thingy that needs to be repainted, and that's going to be a bigger project, but we already knew that just from looking at it ourselves. Most of my attention today has been focused on getting a boatload of paperwork to our lender, and it's been a frustrating process, but hopefully is done now.

Right now is has been a little sad for me, as Monday was the due date for our angel baby. My cousin who was due just when I was had her baby a week or so ago, and seeing her pictures of her little guy (who had a rough time in the beginning for several reasons, but is doing well now), and seeing Sourire's belly pictures... well, it just reminds me I ought to be right there with them. I'm still searching for why it was God's will that things happened the way they did. I do believe very strongly that God has His reasons, I just keep hoping they'll become clearer to me. It was that way with getting pregnant with my son - after it happened, it was very obvious to me why it was important for the timing to be the way it was, and not sooner. I can think of lots of reasons why the timing wasn't right for the baby I miscarried, but none that I am certain is "the" reason, like I was with my son. And at the end of the day, it doesn't really matter. It would just be a little more comforting to understand better.

Anyway, ultrasound is a week from Friday! Praying for a healthy baby, who wants to show off his/her genitals.  I'm a little bummed because I got confused and though the ultrasound was this upcoming Monday, and it isn't, but I will survive! Also scheduled my final mw appointment before my move. Bittersweet, as I really still haven't decided what I want to do once we get to ND. On the plus side, since my 20 week visit will be the week before the move, I'll have a few weeks to investigate my options without "missing" an appointment. Since I'll be over halfway through my pregnancy, I want to be sure I can demonstrate that yes, I have had appropriate prenatal care, so hopefully providers won't be hesitant to take me on.


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

@monkeyscience - Sorry about your feeling bummed about your angelbaby. So tough... however you are also blessed now so that has to be a fantastic feeling. GL with your US - hope baby flashes ya', haha! So exciting to be moving to ND, is it your or your husband's work that finds you there? (Sorry if that has been mentioned.) House buying is sooo nerve-wracking and such a busy time of hundreds of paper to fill out & sign. Wait 'til the closing- I never knew there could be so many papers that needed our signature! My hand was cramping up! GL with everything!!

Question for everyone: When you sneeze or cough, do you get terrible pain on the left or right side (where I'd assume my ovaries are)? It hurts less when I cough rather than sneeze but when I do sneeze, OMG! I double over and scream obscenities! Googled it and found that perhaps it's related to "round ligament pain", though I thought that only began in the second tri. Seriously it makes me want to cry although who am I to complain, after 9yrs LOL!? Anyone else?


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

@mainebaby - Great ultrasound pic! How exciting for you! I LOVE your announcement pictures, so cute!!!! I do remember having pain sometimes when I sneezed in early pregnancy... it started about halfway through the first trimester and lasted until the end of the second. It felt like when I sneezed the ligaments around my uterus would seize up and they would hurt like hell for a few minutes. I found that curling up into a ball right before I sneezed could sometimes prevent that feeling.

@Autumnlaughing - Sorry you're still feeling like crap. Just tell yourself that it won't last forever, and it's a sign your baby is healthy!

@lilacvioletiris - yep I've been seeing a chiropractor who uses the Webster technique, as well as an osteopath and an acupuncturist. No luck so far 

@monkeyscience - sorry you're feeling a bit down about your angel baby. I went through that a few months ago when I hit the due date for my pregnancy that I lost. It's weird but I almost felt guilty being so happy about my current pregnancy when I had another baby that was gone forever and who I'll never get to meet. Good luck with your move!

AFM - I had my appointment at the hospital yesterday for the version to try turning the baby. It didn't work  Also baby is still feet first so the doctor says that if she stays that way I can't even attempt a vaginal birth. So disappointing. The doc wanted to give me an appointment for a C-section on May 7th which is in just a week! I kind of panicked because I have so much stuff I want to do before baby comes and a week seemed too soon. I asked her if we could push it back and she was willing to go as far as May 13, two days after my due date. I feel a bit better about that date because it gives my daughter more chance to turn on her own, and it also gives me a chance to go into labour on my own between now and then... if that happens I'll go to the hospital and check if baby has changed position and might still have a chance at a vaginal birth, and if I end up needing a C-section anyways well at least my baby will have had the opportunity to decide when she wanted to be born!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@mainebaby - Excited is not quite how I'm feeling about the move, but, well, it's necessary, so we will adapt! It's dh's work. He works in the wind power industry. I'm a SAHM, so my work comes with me! And yes, totally got the horrific round ligament pain when coughing/sneezing. I also read RLP is a later-pregnancy thing, but since it's happened with both of my successful pregnancies, I don't think that's accurate. Sometimes cradling my tummy and lifting a little while sneezing helped. But it is miserable!

@Sourire - Sorry your version didn't work.  But yay for getting the section scheduled for later, and having more time for baby to turn and to decide she's ready to come out. Not that it's quite as dramatic, but my ds flipped from the left side (where he'd been basically the entire pregnancy - at a minimum from 20 weeks on) to the right side the day before he was born (40w4d). I didn't feel it happen, but that last day, it was obvious he was not where he had been! It actually worried my mws, because they were afraid he'd decide to go back to the left and end up posterior, but that didn't happen. I've even heard of babies flipping to vertex (or, unfortunately, to breech!) during labor. So I'm still holding out hope for you!


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

mainebaby - I had that pain from sneezing for the first few months. Not every sneeze, but fairly often. It has gone away now though, at 21 weeks.

Sourire - OMG I can't believe how close you are! Looking forward to cute baby pics soon! I hope she turns around for you.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Sourire have you had that baby yet???????
Hugs mama!


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

Yay, it's May!!









Thanks ladies for confirming that my sneezing pain is normal and experienced by many.  Hope you're all doing awesome and feeling well!

Hubby & I are in Northern Maine all week for his work. He has meetings every day while I entertain myself at the hotel or visiting his dad & step-mom. She is full of wisdom she must impart on me, LOL. At least the room is nice. Take care, girls!!


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

@tracyamber - nope I'm still pregnant lol! However I'm doing acupuncture to try and encourage labor to start before my C-section, my second treatment is tonight!

@mainebaby - enjoy your trip!

@monkeyscience - I'm excited to hear about your ultrasound this Friday!

Anyone else have anything exciting coming up?

AFM - I've come to terms with the idea of having a C-section. I've even written a C-section birth plan, I hope the doctor will agree to let me have skin-to-skin contact with the baby as soon as she's born. In the meantime I'm wrapping up loose ends at home, getting the house all cleaned up and ready for baby! Today I'm going to go to my first La Leche League meeting, I want to have some contact people in place in case I have issues with breastfeeding after my surgery! And I'm counting down the days now.... only 6 days (or less!) until my daughter is born! This is so exciting! I find that it's also less stressful when you have an exact end date to your pregnancy versus never knowing when it's going to happen!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

When I had my c-section skin to skin was still a must for me and the hospital was an advocate of skin to skin. So when they stitched me up I had my baby laying on top of me. Nothing changed in that aspect. You may be a little out of it but will still be in total bliss. Have you taken sennacot or something like that in your bag? I found it very helpful to have it on hand because you will be there probably 3 days and if you can get your system moving(intestines) they will sometimes release you a bit sooner. Also, I found the first night is the hardest regarding pain. They want you to start walking by the evening or morning . I started walking soon as possible even though painful but once I keep taking small trips to the bathroom or down the hall the pain became manageable and it got my whole body functioning. I really just wanted to get home with my baby. Take you favorite water bottle too!!!!!!
I cannot believe you are about to meet your baby@Sourire!!!!

Good you are getting your contacts lined up. I ended up needing latching help and 4 hours later became a painful and 3 week boobie healing while breastfeeding. Good thinking!!!!


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

What's sennacot? I rarely get constipated, right now I'm taking iron supplements that are supposed to make me constipated but my bowels are still working just fine! I'm also taking a probiotic to prepare for the antibiotics I'm going to get for my surgery and I think that can help keep things regular as well.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sourire*
> 
> What's sennacot? I rarely get constipated, right now I'm taking iron supplements that are supposed to make me constipated but my bowels are still working just fine! I'm also taking a probiotic to prepare for the antibiotics I'm going to get for my surgery and I think that can help keep things regular as well.


Yes it is for constipation. There are many herbal brands out there. The thing is after a c-section everything shuts down down there and part of the reason they do keep you in the hospital for several days is they need to know you can have a bowel movement. It does not matter how regular you are now because all bets are off once you have surgery. Sometimes it's just nice to have something speed things up if you need it instead of having to have dh run to the store sourire.








Probiotics are good.
Eta: as I mentioned before I just wanted to go home so I just took the senna as soon as I could to make sure I had not problems .
So excited for you!


----------



## lilacvioletiris (Apr 3, 2011)

Sourire, definitely take some sennacot even if you are regular. I found that after my C-section it took awhile to get a bowel movement, I think I had one the day after likely do to my "regularness" and eating lots of fruits and vegetables once the babies were born. I think for the next week or so I used it to keep things moving because the muscles required to move the waste matter out weren't up to the job after being cut open on the c-section. Make sure you get up and walking after the c-section. I didn't as much as I should have and I think that slowed my healing. I still get pains down below if I lift too much. Abdominal surgery is no joking matter.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Liliana was born at 3:21am this morning! My water broke in a big deluge just after midnight, so DH and I packed up our stuff and headed for the hospital. On the way to the hospital I started having relatively painful contractions that were 5 minutes apart and 45 seconds long. When I got to the hospital I was 3cm dilated so they decided to do the C-section right away instead of waiting until morning. And now she's here! I'll try to post pics later.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Forgot to mention - she's 7lbs 8oz and 18 inches long.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Big congrats sourire!!!!!!!!!
How beautiful you are a mother and for mothers' day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????!







:joy:joy:joy:joy:joy:joy:joy:joy:joy


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

CONGRATS SOURIRE!!!

This is SO deserved!!!!


----------



## lilacvioletiris (Apr 3, 2011)

Congratulations sourire!


----------



## SilaMarila (Oct 26, 2009)

Congrats Sourire! I'm glad your body was able to start the process on it's own and that she clearly announced she was ready to be born


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats Sourire! Looking forward to her picture!


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh my goodness! Congratulations!! Love the name Liliana. Happy early mother's day to you!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Yay, Sourire!!! So glad you at least got to start labor on your own terms, even if the ending wasn't quite your dream. Hope the surgery went well and your recovery is quick! Looking forward to pics, too.

Today must be a good day to be born - it's dh's birthday, and this is the 3rd baby I've heard of being born today!

AFM, counting down the hours till my ultrasound tomorrow! Can't wait to find out girl or boy, and hopefully that everything is looking good. Also, the ultrasound place called today and it looks like it's going to cost about $100 less than I was expecting, which is nice.


----------



## skj2011 (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats @Sourire!!!! So glad she got to choose her birthday


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

And we are having...a surprise! Baby had his/her thighs squeezed tight shut! Two techs think *maybe* they saw girl parts, but neither seemed very certain. Baby was wiggly and looked good to me, but we'll have to wait a few days for the radiology report to know officially how babe's doing.


----------



## lilacvioletiris (Apr 3, 2011)

Ah, monkeyscience, too bad the little one wouldn't open up their thighs for a full on view. I hope everything continues to go well for you.

AFM, I enjoyed my first official mother's day. DH thought it was weird but I really wanted the carnation that the church hands out every year. I had been in the basement feeding my babies when the "Mother's Tribute" happened in church. One of my friends came down stairs quite a bit later and asked me and another lady who was feeding her baby if we had gotten flowers. We hadn't so she went and got one for each of us. That flower handing out always made me a little sad before knowing that I wanted to be a mother, but biology hadn't worked with me to make it happen. I am still a little torn on recognition versus no recognition because I know there are other women like me who want babies so bad, but haven't yet been able to have them.

DH took took me and the boys out to eat breakfast and bought me a sweet card with magnets in it to hang pictures on the refrigerator. DH has been wanting to make the refrigerator more "ours" than mine and I had lots of photos of my family on it before. Now it can have pictures of "our" family on it.


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

Sourire! Congratulations! I am so happy for you!


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

Sourire: congrats!!!! I love the name too!

Mo: welcome. I am so happy to see you here.

I am just popping in once in a while now. Although I think of you all often, especially those still struggling. It is so nice to put IF behind me. I didn't even know if I would really be able to ever move on. I can honestly say that I haven't even thought of infertility in about two or three months. Isn't that amazing! After being here almost every day for 5 years. I am holding little girl now and it feels amazing.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Hey guys, I've put up my birth story and plenty of photos on my blog which is here: http://babythehardway.wordpress.com/2014/05/12/the-birth-of-liliana/

I'll be back later for personals!


----------



## tenzinsmama (Apr 30, 2011)

Sourire, congratulations on the birth of your sweet Liliana! Cute little squish and I'm so happy you both are doing so well. You must be over the moon! More pics please! Love it!


----------



## lilacvioletiris (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your birth story Sourire. Priceless!

AFM, I am listening to my William wake up and talk to himself. It is the best sound in the world.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi everyone! It haven't been here in a while. Things are going great! I'm 8 weeks and 3days along and I'm doing well. My first appt is next week at 9wks so I'll finally get to see and hear this little bean in there. I'm battling some horrible nausea and fatigue but that's to be expected. My graphic designer has sent us our annoucement so we will be sending those out when I'm 12 weeks.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Just read your birth story @Sourire Amazing! She's a cutie!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Congrats Sourire!!!! So happy for you.

So I definitely don't belong here yet, but I wanted to whine somewhere where I'm sure you all get it. I'm suddenly terrified. Most of my losses were low and slow beta losses. So, as soon as I got the first beta, I knew what was going to happen. I feel like I know what I'm doing with a miscarriage. It's never happy, but sadly it's oddly comfortable because its familiar. KWIM?

Now I just got a first beta at 9dp5dt (14 dpo equivalent) of 385. I'm no longer in familiar territory. I don't dare get my hopes up. But....

I've been spotting (just a little brown, no big deal, right?) since the embryo transfer and now it's slowing down. What does that mean????? I was also crampy for that time and now I'm not. What's THAT mean? I've been feeling pretty sick for a few days now. Is it a cold? Will that hurt the developing bean? Or is it effects of my sky high progesterone (97)? Honey, do I have a fever? 99.5?!????!!? Is that really a fever or more effects of the progesterone like a normal temp rise in the luteal phase? Is a low grade fever bad for the bean? Should I take some Tylenol? I've heard that causes autism,...

Well, that's a look into the brain of a neurotic woman who's pregnant after multiple losses.

Next beta is tomorrow. (Will it double? If it doesn't double what's that mean? Vanishing twin or vanishing twinS.)

Sigh. Just looking for hugs. Or a crystal ball if anyone's got one. Just let me know how the story will end and I can deal with everything in between.


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

Xerxella - I wish there was some way to know what it all means. My magic 8 ball says "Ask Again Later."

Those first few weeks are the worst, but I'm still so paranoid about every little thing.

I'm (non-religiously) praying for you.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

, *Xerxella*. I think your anxiety makes total sense. It is really exciting for you to have a good first beta, but I know how scary uncharted territory is. Especially since you have such a long history of loss - it's hard to believe this could be something different. In a similar (but different) way, having good betas this pregnancy was both reassuring a not. Obviously appropriate betas (and mine were definitely well above average!), with good doubling times, is a good sign. But since I didn't do any betas with my successful pregnancy or with my miscarriage, I had no way of knowing if good betas really meant anything. Like maybe I would have had good betas with my miscarriage, too, and so it was meaningless. Anyway, hoping to hear more good beta news from you today! And then you can go on to ultrasound-waiting-hell.









*Sourire* - Yay for pictures! I'm glad things went so well, and I hope you are enjoying a lovely babymoon.

*Mo* - Excited for your upcoming ultrasound!

AFM, we got the results of our anatomy scan back. Baby looks great, except he/she has a choroid plexus cyst. It's a small cyst in the brain area (which sounds utterly terrifying, let me tell you!), but the mw said it's really nothing and will generally resolve on its own. Of course, I was not satisfied with just that and spent a bunch of time Googling. But what she says seems to be accurate. If you're under 35 (check) and no other abnormalities were noted with the fetus (check), there is little to no chance it's a symptom of anything more severe. I haven't had time to confirm this, but I've also seen a couple of people say that even if it *doesn't* resolve, it's still fine. And I have to come across a single anecdote of someone having this finding and having anything other than a perfectly normal baby. So that is very reassuring. The mw said we should have it rechecked in 8-10 weeks to make sure it's gone. I'm going to discuss it with our doctor in our new town and see what she has to say. I would like to take another peek, mostly just to see if this baby is a girl or a boy, but I'm not sure it's really worth the $$, if it doesn't really change anything healthwise.


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

hello all... i am hoping to going this graduates thread!!! i am pregnant, but get the results from my 2nd beta test back in the morning, so i guess that will tell us if things are still looking good or not.

anyways.... about me... i have 3 kids of my own (12, 10 and 6), and now i'm acting as a surrogate for a cousin. we had a single embryo transfer on may 1st (frozen embryo), and we got our BFP on may 9. first beta was 2 days ago, it was 162. hoping for some good numbers in the morning!!!


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Work has been super crazy busy the last two weeks for me - and I lost a day + to pregnancy induced fatigue last week  So sorry for the radio silence on my end!

@Xerxella - I totally understand the familar - someone IRL that I had been talking to started back on the TTC route just as I got my BFP, and it was sooo comfortable to talk with her about that - I knew what was going on! It wasn't nearly as terrifying as the thought of getting my heart set on this baby and then having it not happen  I did read your update on the other thread - I'm really hoping that you've just got a case of more than one implanting, and only one or two hanging on - triplets would be a bit much anyway, right? But I can imagine how hard this part must be - *hugs* to you, and I'm hoping this is/these are the ones that stick around!!!

@shelley4 - Welcome to you, too! To continue my trend of responding in the wrong thread, it's super frustrating that the lab didn't get you your results today..

@monkeyscience - I'm glad those usually resolve - that does sound scary! But I'm glad that all else is well, at least!

@NaturallyMo - my fatigue and nausea seem to have finally resolved (knock on wood!) Or, well, I'm blaming the fatigue this week on work (6 hours sleep is not enough right now.. ) but it isn't as all-consuming, anyway. I'm hoping yours won't be far behind.

@sourie - Yay! A birthstory! And pictures! 

AFM - 13w+5!! I can't believe I've gotten here. Had my first real midwife appointment on Tuesday - got to hear the heartbeat. I feel like knowing that we still have a strong heartbeat at 13+3 let me trust that this is really going to happen. Once in a while, I realize that that heartbeat is a baby for *me*, and I get super excited - even if I had a choice, I'd want to carry it around all the time  Also the midwife was awesome - I really appreciated that she treated me like a "responsible adult" - like I'd actually done a good job of figuring out + working toward what I need to be healthy.

My therapist thinks I should start an IRL support group for pregnant + parents of IVF babies. I'm not sure I have the energy for the commitment, but the midwife thinks that the local crunchy parent center (where they have appointments) would love to host. I guess we'll see...

Ok - bed now! Wishing you all love!


----------



## lilacvioletiris (Apr 3, 2011)

Xerxella, I guess I will need to check the other thread to see if anything new is happening.

AFM, It has been a hard week. Last Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday night my babies didn't sleep - even the twin that usually sleeps through the night. Coughing, fevers, runny noses. Ugh. DH got so frustrated at one point with the babies that I grabbed the one that was crying yet again in the middle of the night ran out to the front door and I was just distraughtly crying "I can't make them not cry. They are just little. They need us. They are sick." I think my crying snapped my DH out of the funk he has been in for nearly 5 months. He has tried to be so much more patient with the babies this week. Then on Monday night, I went to a friend's house and she recommended using some essential oils to help their colds and to help them sleep better - lavendar oil is a miracle for my youngest son. Last night he slept through the night. Tonight I laid him down away and he talked to himself for awhile, rolled over, and went to sleep. A little dab of lavendar on his feet, rubbed in, and calmness is attained. Some other essential oils seem to have made their coughs better, although that may just be time anyway.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi everyone! Thought I would pop in a share my first ultrasound at 9 weeks!


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

@NaturallyMo... beautiful!!!!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Yay, Mo!! Glad things are looking good in there.


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

Mo, congrats on seeing you baby via US!! Hope everyone is well. I have a one question survey I'd love you all to participate in if possible, please! I'm curious to know since the midwife couldn't hear the baby's heartbeat with Doppler Wednesday when we went. Going again Tues because I want to hear that baby's HB!! Thanks buddies  Link is below.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/8KZXN9G


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

I didn't do it, because it depends on which baby! We heard my son at 8w 3d, but this baby not until 12w and some days. (We tried at 8w 2d, got nothing.) Both had an anterior placenta, and thus far we're finding both heartbeats in the same spot - lower left side of my abdomen. This baby was also similarly positioned to my ds at the anatomy scan - I guess it must be the most comfy spot in my womb!

Also, lilac, I'm sorry you've been having such a tough time, and that your dh has been adding to the stress. I know how that goes. I hope he stays snapped out of his funk!


----------



## lilacvioletiris (Apr 3, 2011)

mainebaby, I can't honestly remember when I heard the babies heart beats with doppler. I heard them with the sonogram at 6 weeks.

AFM, so far so good with DH. My youngest son had his first tooth break through today. I was so excited called my mom and then called DH's parents. I am hoping his extra fussiness lately is just teething.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Just dropping by to say...dh got to feel the baby today! I felt the baby on the outside for the first time early this morning. Baby's been wiggly on and off all day, but stopped whenever dh tried to feel. But he felt several good strong kicks a few minutes ago! Now I'm afraid baby is progressing toward the I'm-going-to-wiggle-insanely-every-time-you-lay-down phase that makes sleep so fun. Still, it's exciting to be feeling the baby several weeks earlier than last time.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@monkeyscience that is exciting about feeling your baby!


----------



## lilacvioletiris (Apr 3, 2011)

That is so exciting to be feeling the babies move!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Well we saw 2 heartbeats this morning. . Each in their own gestational sac. Everybody was measuring perfectly at 6w2d and 6w1d. (I'm 6w2d). Heartbeats were 120 & 121. 

Phew. That's a relief. We have a hugely long race in front of us, but we've cleared this hurdle wonderfully. 

Next ultrasound is Monday, June 9th at 7w6d. We'll just take it one day at a time. 

I'd love to post a pic, but this new format doesn't seem to have that option from my phone.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

I hate the new site with burning fiery passion so far.  I especially hate that it went down before I could see your update, *Xerxella*! A million jumping happy faces of joy for you! (smilies are also apparently non-existent in the new format.  ) Glad you get another chance to peek at your babies soon. And not trying to poke old wounds, but... have you gotten this far before with any of your losses? Or have they all been really early?


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Xerxella - omg I'm super excited that you made it to the heartbeat stage. And 2 of them on too of that!!!! My fingers are crossed that all goes well and they turn into 2 healthy babies!


----------



## lilacvioletiris (Apr 3, 2011)

Xerxella said:


> Well we saw 2 heartbeats this morning. . Each in their own gestational sac. Everybody was measuring perfectly at 6w2d and 6w1d. (I'm 6w2d). Heartbeats were 120 & 121.
> 
> Phew. That's a relief. We have a hugely long race in front of us, but we've cleared this hurdle wonderfully.


That is so exciting Xerxella! Your next ultrasound is on my birthday. Looking forward to continued beating hearts.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

*Woot*

X!!!!!!!!!!!! I am SOOOO excited for you!!! CONGRATS!!! A million jumping faces with balloons and party hats and the like.

(and I too am NOT digging the new format)


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm so annoyed! I really, really want to post a pic!!! I hate that we've lost all our options! 

Monkey - It's no big deal. 5 out of 6 of the losses we never got this far. With one pregnancy it was monoamniotic identical twin girls (genetically normal). They looked great until they passed at 14 weeks. But, monoamniotic twins have a 50/50 chance at birth, so the general thought is that they died from their monoamniotic status alone. 

And, thank god, these are each clearly in their own gestational sac.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

That's great, Xerxella! Glad things are seeming very different this time.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Xerxella said:


> I'm so annoyed! I really, really want to post a pic!!! I hate that we've lost all our options!
> 
> Monkey - It's no big deal. 5 out of 6 of the losses we never got this far. With one pregnancy it was monoamniotic identical twin girls (genetically normal). They looked great until they passed at 14 weeks. But, monoamniotic twins have a 50/50 chance at birth, so the general thought is that they died from their monoamniotic status alone.
> 
> And, thank god, these are each clearly in their own gestational sac.


I really want to see a picture too. They are trying to work out all the site kinks.... I'm annoyed a bit too


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

Popping in to say hello. Congrats to Xerxella on the twins!! That makes two sets of twins, right? Amazing! 

Hope everyone is doing well & growing healthy babies! Thanks to all who answered my Q about the HB. We heard ours Tues. & it was 160. US & BW on Mon. for quad screen. Anyone else do that screen (the one you have to do between 11-13 weeks)? I'll be 13 wks on Mon so I'm cutting it close 

Hugs to everyone & all the lovely growing babies!!


----------



## lilacvioletiris (Apr 3, 2011)

I skipped the quad screen because I knew I wouldn't terminate regardless of the results. I had also heard there were false positives with it.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Mainebaby - I did the screening at 12 weeks, that was a fun ultrasound because you really get to see baby wiggle around. On the later ultrasounds baby is bigger so you only see small parts of it at a time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

We skipped the quad screen as well, since it's not a definitive test, just a risk assessment. I didn't feel the results would be useful to me. I like to limit ultrasound exposure as much as possible. (I don't think it's definitely harmful, but my basic medical philosophy is to avoid the unnecessary, and I don't feel most ultrasounds are necessary.) I hope your results are all very reassuring.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

I never did the quad screen with my 2 kids. As others have noted, telling me I'm positive because I have a 1 in 66 chance of having a child with downs is not helpful! So I have a 65 in 66 chance of NOT having a kid with downs?!??? And they call that positive?!!?! And I've had friends with worse numbers which just scares the bejeppers out of them. 

I'll consider the materniT test if it's available and I get that far.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Let's see if I have figured out how to post a picture of my 2 black blobs:


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Trying again....


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

I see them! They are beautiful blobs!

AFM, moving stinks. Could be much worse, and I'm quite grateful it isn't, but did the one ruined thing really have to be our mattress?? Making good progress on getting settled, but I wouldn't mind a magic wand right now. At least my one-year-old has suddenly decided he likes long naps! Meeting my new doctor next week and really hoping it goes well. Still nervous about hospital birth.


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

Apologies in advance for the lengthy post.

I only got the screen because Boston IVF & my midwives seemed to be suggesting I should get one, even though I have no family history of genetic abnormalities & am 28. I am actually pretty upset I decided to test, because I had a hellish experience with an ultrasound tech. 

She spent about 40 mins painfully poking, smooshing, and SHAKING my belly with the US camera. She also had a bad attitude and said things like, "Here's your alien baby!" & "It's really not looking good." Apparently "not looking good" was a comment about the baby turning to the position she needed in order to measure the neck (nuchal translucency), but who says that during an ultrasound?? 

She had me walk around, lay on my belly, & eventually moved the seat to a ridiculous upside-down angle where my feet were as high up in the air as they could go and my head was down by the floor (about a 45 degree angle) and I had to grip the sides of the chair in order not to slide off. I had to stay like that for about 5 mins until I told her I was going to be physically ill. The baby flipped MANY times, yet not to the position she needed.

I was trying to limit my & the baby's exposure to ultrasound & here I've spent 40 mins with it?! After my husband posted our story on Facebook, a few of our friends have come forward with similarly negative experiences from the same place. Either way now all we're doing is two blood tests, the one I had that day & the second at 16 wks.

This was my first transabdominal US since the embryo transfer. I called the ultrasound dept supervisor & he said my experience sounded completely normal save the tech's attitude. How can this be completely normal?? Does everyone else get manhandled like this at their US appts?


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Mainebaby - sorry you had such an awful experience with your ultrasound! I can assure you this is not normal. I had a great experience at my 12 week ultrasound, the tech was super nice and explained everything she was doing. I did not need to get into any weird positions and nothing was painful. However my ultrasound did last over 30 minutes because they were measuring a lot of different things, so that part is normal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Mainebaby - I'm sorry that was so rough! It's amazing howmuch attitude matters sometimes. I seem to have skipped the 12 week scan, but honestly more by accident than design. I'll be doing the harmony blood test next Monday - I'm over 35 so insurance covers it. 

Monkeyscience - sorry to hear about your frustration.... Moving is always such an endurance race for me that I can't even imagine doing it with a young child & pregnant! 

Xerxella - cute blobs


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Xerxella said:


> Trying again....


Those are the cutest!!!!!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Okay, I've been a horrible threadkeeper with all the moving going on. Settling in is still going on, but at least I have my desktop and internet back!

*Please let me know if you need to be added to the roster, or you need to be updated in some way!* And yes, if you are pregnant but aren't yet ready to be added to the roster, we still love you! :love


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@monkeyscience - I'm definitely not ready to be added to the list yet. Maybe after the next u/s. or, maybe the one after that.....

@tracyamber - let me just say again how flipping excited I am for you!!!!! :joy :joy :joy

AFM - I know you guys understand that there are bad days and good days.

Good days when I remind myself that everything looks fine. I've had NO indications of any problems. Every time in the past there's been some indication of a problem. My body HAS done this successfully twice before and there's no reason to think it can't do it again.

And bad days when I say each time something different has gone wrong. How do you know that something different won't go wrong this time? And what was with my initial non doubling beta? Failed triplet? Or a sign of other problems with these 2?

Sigh. Today's a bad day. I'm really trying to avoid excess ultrasounds, but I wish I had scheduled one for this week. I can't wait til I can feel them moving. Then all it'll take is a glass of orange juice to find some reassurance. If we get that far...


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
No bad days!!!!!!!!!!! And if we have them we have to get hugs, so hugs to you mama. Finally getting pregnant and now making each milestone to get to the end is sometimes just as stressful. My last pregnancy, I did ultrasounds when ever I could to assuage my crazy brain and all is well. You do what you need to do to keep your head above water okay? Do you have a midwife? Sometimes making that call or having her check on ya can be reassuring as well. 
Thank you for the congrats. I don't think I will quite come over till I can get my beta... Then my next.... Then the 6 week ultrasound.. Then....... I'm still a chicken at this point.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Sourire
I have a question for you. When did your milk come in after your surgery? Did you think it was beneficial to go into labor first to get things rolling?


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Xerxella - I totally get the dilemma between the need for reassurance and the desire to avoid unnecessary ultrasounds. I ended up having 5 ultrasounds in my first trimester because I had a bunch of bleeding that really stressed me out. I worried about the possible consequences but after reviewing all the studies on fetal ultrasound exposure I realized that while ultrasounds haven't been proven to be safe, they haven't been proven to be dangerous either as most of the studies are inconclusive and most of the potential dangers are theoretical. Also the main risk factor is the amount of time the baby is exposed to the ultrasound waves, not the number of ultrasounds, and 4 of my 5 ultrasounds lasted less than 2 minutes because that is all the time needed to determine that there's still a heartbeat and the baby is measuring on track. Finally I felt that the stress and anxiety I felt as a result of not knowing whether the baby was still alive had the potential to be harmful to my baby as well so I figured that maybe the benefits of one more 2-minute ultrasound outweighed the risks. 

Tracy - my milk came in when Liliana was 4 days old. She lost only 7oz in her first 3 days of life and was already back above her birth weight by the time she was 6 days old. I have nothing to compare my experience to but I do believe it helped that I went into labour on my own before having my C-section.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Sourire - Thanks! I needed to hear that. I think I already "know" that, but.... you worry.... And, you're right. The worry over whether they're alive or not isn't good either..

@tracyamber - My son was a C section with no labor at 36+5 and my milk came in no problem. (I think within a couple of days?) My dd was also a C section, but I was 42 weeks and there was lots of labor.  My milk came in immediately. But, I had always assumed that was a second child thing?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
I was just curious
I had my son via csection and my milk came in in 3 days. I was just wondering if labor makes is come more rapid. I'm not finding that it does but it probably just depends.


----------



## lilacvioletiris (Apr 3, 2011)

My twins had their 4 month immunizations yesterday even though they are 5 months 15 days - they kept being sick or my husband had required overtime on the Friday's we had scheduled. Babies seem to have dealt with the shots better this time. They were a bit cranky yesterday after the shots, they slept great last night and today they have been pretty normal. Yeah.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm cautiously sticking my head in here. I got a faint BFP on a cheapie test last night and a dark line on a FRER this morning. Beta isn't until wednesday (I'm 7dp5dt today)


----------



## lilacvioletiris (Apr 3, 2011)

Congratulations! I hope you are in for the long hall!


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Congrats Kewpie!


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Squeeee, hoping hoping kewpie!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Sourire
How are you feeling?
How is Lilliana? Hope I spelled her name right.
How does it feel to be a mama?
I think of you often sourire!!!


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Tracy - it feels truly amazing to be a mom! It's not always easy of course (like last night when Liliana screamed for 3 hours straight) but I love it anyways and Liliana is so cute and continues to amaze me every day. She's gaining weight really well and keeps going up in the percentiles. Being able to exclusively breastfeed my baby makes me so proud. I'm having some issues with nipple pain but I'm sticking with it and things are starting to get easier.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Here are some photos of her!


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

@Sourire - She's such a pretty baby!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Sourire
She's beautiful!!!!!! How many weeks is she already? You are breastfeeding too right? Will you pump when you return to work?
Many congrats
Eta: I just read your last post. Ignore the breastfeeding questions
I know I found with my son that everyday nursing was continual learning for both of us. I remember at 6 weeks I thought" now I got the hang of this"
I loved the angel mama products for soothing nipples!


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Tracy - she's 1 month old now. I have 1 year of maternity leave so I don't need to think about returning to work just yet. I also really like the angel mama line of products, I have the nipple cream, the diaper rash cream, the soap and a bunch of the teas!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Sourire - That is so awesome that you have a year of maternity leave! She's beautiful! 

AFM - 7w6d ultrasound today and everything looks perfect! Whew! I may be starting to exhale. One bean measuring 8w1d and the other 7w6d with heart rates of 177 and 178. Crazy. Let me see if I can post a pic.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Next ultrasound at 9w3d on June 20th and then I think I'll be released to an OB if everything goes well..... Crazy....


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Xerxella - wow twins! I'm so so excited for you and I hope everything continues to go well for this pregnancy!


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

Grrrr... this new format stopped my emails when there were updates. Sigh.

Sourire - she's SO FREAKING ADORABLE!!!!

Kewpie - congrats again  I know it's so hard, but no bad days allowed, just remember 'you're pregnant today' (that was my mantra)


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Sourie - so cute! 

Xerxella - so glad to hear! They're cute, too 

I dropped my sharps container off at the clinic today, after going in for the harmony test. It was an odd sort of milestone


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella said I should come and start posting here for myself rather than making replies and stalking all of you which I do but won't have to anymore I dunno if you all know me but I think you do. I got my second beta today and it was 1021.... Something like that. Anyway, im happy and scared at the same time. My ultrasound will be on the 23rd or the 24 th. That's all I know!


----------



## lilacvioletiris (Apr 3, 2011)

@Xerxella - congrats on TWINS! 
@tracyamber - welcome to "the other side" !


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

So, After following the nurse's advice, the bleeding I've had for the last 4 days has finally stopped. I hit 4 weeks today, so i'm still walking on egg shells, but thank the heavens, the bleeding has stopped!

Edit: Nevermind, I spoke too soon. It's back.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Kewpie I had spotting on and off until 11 weeks pregnant and everything was fine... but I definitely know how stressful it can be! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

I talked to the nurse this morning and told her it's redder and more of it. She's having me come in to see exactly where the bleeding is coming from. If it is from the suppositories, I think I'm going to ask to switch to the PIO shots. They suck, but I'd rather deal with that than have my heart sink every time I pee. Even if I know it's from the tablets, I still panic a little every time.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@kewpie80 - I had spotting up until 16 dpo with this pregnancy and everything seems to be going fine. But, I was sure glad when it stopped!!! With my son, I spotted through the entire first trimester. Super nerve racking. But, he's happy and healthy and 7 now!


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

kewpie - fingers crossed for a sticky baby for you! Congrats on the BFP!

tracyamber - Congratulations!

Xerxella - Congrats to you as well, I saw your post on the twins thread... squee!

I'm 27 weeks today, it feels like I'm entering the home stretch. I've been having dreams where I see the babies' faces. My house is overflowing with baby gear.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

*Kewpie* - I'm sorry this roller coaster is continuing! I hope they figure out what's going on today, and that you have a nice, reassuring beta number. Keep us posted. 

*Laggie* - Good to see you! It's funny you feel like you're in the home stretch... I'm only 3 weeks behind you, and I feel like I SHOULD be in the home stretch, but that in fact I have been and will be pregnant for all eternity! (Then again, you have a much higher likelihood of delivering before 40 weeks than I do.) Do you want me to add you to our roster in the first post?

*Tracy* - Welcome to this thread.  And yes, you no longer count as only a stalker.

*X* - Yay for another good ultrasound! I'm glad they're keeping a close eye on you, so you have less time for worrying. 

*Autumn* - Yay for a new milestone. Did they say how long until you'd get your results back? Are you going to have them tell you the sex?

*Sourire* - Thanks for the cute picture! Glad you and Liliana are doing well.

Hi to anyone else I missed!

AFM, had my first appointment with my new doctor today. I like her! Very nice, very laid back, took a ton of time to talk to me. The whole clinic seemed friendly and laid back - I was expecting a mad house, but there weren't that many people in the waiting room, even though there are multiple doctors in this clinic. (It's a family medicine practice right by the hospital.) I felt relieved when she took the time to talk to me about my (screaming) son, and offered him goldfish crackers, instead of just trying to plow through the OB stuff and get out of there. (dh was nominally in charge of ds, but ds was mad about having to leave the blocks in the waiting room.) She took the time to tell me about her experience/opinion of the two hospitals in the area when it came to natural birth. She mentioned doing backup care for at least one midwife (unfortunately, one that is further away than we feel comfortable with), and mentioned one of the doulas she's had a good experience working with. I was so worried about being hurried and not getting to ask questions. I do still have a few questions, but there will be time for those later. She also got me an appointment with a physical therapist to try to help with the excruciating hip pain I've been having, and got me some sample lotions she "raided" the adjoining dermatologist's office to get for my itchy nipples. (Yes, TMI, sorry.) She didn't seem to find it odd that I nursed my son for 21 months, or while pregnant. Hah - that reminded me - my husband and son went back to the waiting room to play with blocks while the nurse talked to me, and then I went to get them when the doctor was on the way to see me. So I left the exam room door open, and you could hear my son screaming all the way down the hall. The doctor walked in and asked if there was a reason the door was open. I said yes, I'm waiting for the small screaming child you hear to come in here with my husband. Her comment? "Oh, we love small screaming children here!" - said warmly, not sarcastically.  So I also made my son's 2-year-old well check appointment today while I was making my next appointment. Crazy to think he's almost that old!


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

My beta was 98.8 today. My retrieval was on may 27th, so it feels a bit low to me.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

That does seem low to me. But I know there's such a wide variation in normal/viable betas. I'm sorry you didn't get a clear answer.  Beta limbo sucks! Were they able to tell you anything about the bleeding?


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Hugs to you @Milk8shake . I'm always thinking about you and wondering how/what you're doing. (But, in a non-creepy way, of course.) :eyes :bag

:flowersforyou Come share anytime.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Xerxella said:


> Hugs to you @Milk8shake . I'm always thinking about you and wondering how/what you're doing. (But, in a non-creepy way, of course.) :eyes :bag
> 
> :flowersforyou Come share anytime.


Hey! You need to change your signature! 
How are you feeling this morning?


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been meaning to PM you for days, Milk! I wanted to know how your blood tests went.

So are you just stalking, or do you have something to tell us?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@monkeyscience
What did the doc say about your hip?


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

She wasn't quite sure what to make of it, but referred me to a physical therapist who specializes in pregnancy and postpartum issues. I have an appointment on the 23rd. She also recommended my husband do some leg stretches with me. We tried it last night, and didn't think we did it right, but I have felt so much better last night and this morning. I also took Tylenol last night, but that would have worn off awhile ago.


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

Monkey, hope your hip feels better with the stretches.

X, so happy you're doing well & babies look good.

Kewpie, glad to see you here!!

AFM: I've got a question- Having already had 2 ultrasounds since the transfer, I want to limit baby's exposure from now on. If I only had ONE more ultrasound (save any unforeseen circumstances/emergencies) when would you recommend to have one? I feel like if I have one around 20wks it'd be a long time to wait between then & when the baby comes.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

@mainebaby, once you start to feel movement your need for the reassurance from an ultrasound will probably go way down. I'd recommend the 20 week anatomy scan if you only want one more.
@Milk8shake I love seeing your infectious smile in your avatar. I miss you girl! I definitely am also prickling to know if you're lurking or if you have some news, about which I can imagine you'd be feeling uneasy. Sending love and good vibes no matter what the circumstances, and I'd love to hear an update on how you're doing!


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

mainebaby said:


> AFM: I've got a question- Having already had 2 ultrasounds since the transfer, I want to limit baby's exposure from now on. If I only had ONE more ultrasound (save any unforeseen circumstances/emergencies) when would you recommend to have one? I feel like if I have one around 20wks it'd be a long time to wait between then & when the baby comes.


They usually do an anatomy scan around 18-20 weeks to measure limbs and check on all the organs and make sure there are no problems. Most women have that one and then not again for the rest of the pregnancy. Sometimes, drs will do a quick one right at the end just to check positioning if they have a difficult time deciding if the baby is head down or breech.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

If you only want one more ultrasound, do the anatomy scan around 20 weeks. That's important to check for any abnormalities that would mean you need extra support for the baby before or just after birth. The major organs will have formed by then. It is a long time before the birth, but most physical abnormalities with the baby will be evident by then, and most issues that crop up later will have other indicators that you may need to be checked again.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

How is everyone doing this morning???? 
I feel good. Just really sleepy by 9 pm but otherwise good and hoping my baby is growing.
I have a question for some of you. Do you think your pregnancy belly showed sooner after have had one child? This will be my second and I'm just curious if maybe I will show sooner.just curious


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

tracyamber said:


> How is everyone doing this morning????
> I feel good. Just really sleepy by 9 pm but otherwise good and hoping my baby is growing.
> I have a question for some of you. Do you think your pregnancy belly showed sooner after have had one child? This will be my second and I'm just curious if maybe I will show sooner.just curious


Definitely. My personal experience doesn't count because, while this is my 4th pregnancy and way too early to show anything and my third pregnancy was twins and so I showed WAY early. I've birthed 3 healthy children.

BUT My sister showed about 4 weeks earlier with her second pregnancy and my SIL seems to show almost the moment she gets pregnant. She's had 5 living children and 1 loss.


----------



## lilacvioletiris (Apr 3, 2011)

tracyamber said:


> How is everyone doing this morning????
> I feel good. Just really sleepy by 9 pm but otherwise good and hoping my baby is growing.
> I have a question for some of you. Do you think your pregnancy belly showed sooner after have had one child? This will be my second and I'm just curious if maybe I will show sooner.just curious


I am almost 6 months post partum and still have a serious pooch from having twins. If I ever get rid of this, I bet it will pop out sooner with a second pregnancy.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@tracyamber - Definitely for me. I popped way earlier with my dd. And, I've already noticed a relaxation of my abdominal muscles giving me a pooch. (But, I tend to get fat around my middle anyways. Classic apple shape.) I haven't gained any weight yet, but my belly has gotten bigger and my pants are tighter.

AFM - 8w2d today. My mantra is "There's no reason to think there's anything wrong." I am usually brutally honest with myself. I've known when a pregnancy isn't right and I've never had a surprising negative ultrasound. Even with the mo/mo twins, I knew something wasn't right before the ultrasound. So, now I have to be honest with myself again and say that there truly is no reason to think there's a problem. No bleeding, no cramping, no recent suspicious bloodwork. Lots of nausea (my worst ever), exhaustion and tons of encouraging early pregnancy signs. 2 perfect ultrasounds that show absolutely no problems.

I've done this pregnancy thing successfully before. It's clear my body CAN do this. And, as of today, "There's no reason to think there's anything wrong." "There's no reason to think there's anything wrong."


----------



## lilacvioletiris (Apr 3, 2011)

@Xerxella say the mantra as often as you need until you hold those babies in your arms!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Thanks guys for the replies!! @Xerxella I'm loving the mantra. May I use it?


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey ladies! Long time no "talk". I'm always checking in on y'all though, keeping tabs. Mostly just stalking. :shy:W:hide:eyes:bolt:tiptoe:hide:bag

I guess I've come out of hiding for a reason. :+ number eight - not according to plan either. We're still midway through testing, and wanted to get all our ducks in a row. Actually, honestly, we (mainly me) had been seriously considering surrogacy as a possible alternative. Anyway, it is what it is. I'm around 5w1d.

In a new record for me, I have not gotten a single beta or even scheduled an ultrasound. I haven't seen my doctor or anything. I don't really want to, but the medications side of it will probably force me to. I don't want to keep taking expensive meds if I don't need them. I feel pretty "blah" about the whole thing. Of course I think that there is no possible way that this will be successful, but then there is this lunatic part of me that is calculating my due date, and thinking about maternity photos and other ridiculous things. I can't believe that after all the bullsh*t, somewhere deep down, hope is still manifesting itself. I really don't want to set myself up for another massive fall. 

(Forgive my lack of @mentions - apparently the upgrade doesn't want to play nice with me).


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Milkshake - I'm glad to hear from you. I'm crossing everything that can be crossed that this pregnancy will stick for you.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Xerxella - your worse than ever nausea sounds very encouraging! You've seen the studies about nausea/vomiting and reduced miscarriage rates I'm sure. I thought about those statistics every time I threw up, made me pretty happy to be barfing!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milkshake
I wish I knew your history. I have lots of questions like what medications and you got pregnant naturally. Were the other times naturally? If you don't mind me being nosey. I understand , hope is a very strong emotion and no way to turn it of. Hope . I actually named my son hope when we got pregnant with him. It's just not in English but the meaning is the same. 
I hope this is the one gosh so hard.
Hugs


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

*Milk* - Yay for you! Xerxella's #8 pregnancy seems pretty lucky so far - I hope yours will be, too. Your feelings about the whole thing are very understandable, considering where you're coming from. What kind of meds are you on now? What have the tests showed so far, and what do you still need to test? (If you feel like answering all those questions.) I'm glad you decided to pop in here. You're always welcome, pregnant or not. I wish we had a place where some of the long-timers in the IF forum could hang out (virtually) and just talk about whatever - not necessarily fertility stuff. Because I miss the people that disappear, either permanently or temporarily, whether because they've had babies, or because they've given up, or because they haven't given up, but they just can't deal with the day-to-day of talking about IF stuff or seeing others get pregnant. Although they might not let me in - not sure I've been around long enough.  As ever, I'm hoping and praying that this is your take-home baby.

*X* - Keep concentrating on those not-having-any-bad-feelings thoughts. It's really promising that you've gotten this far, given your history. :thumb

AFM, yesterday was viability day for me. I don't know why I count down to that day so much, as really, in my heart of hearts, I have been certain that both my son and this baby would be mine to keep. But I count the days till 24 weeks not just with my pregnancy, but with the pregnancy of virtually everyone I know. Then I like to check the statistics periodically about the survival rate for whatever week I'm in after that. (Chance of survival if baby were born today: About 40% - and for this next week, it goes up 2-3% a day.) Maybe a little morbid. Definitely planning to cook this baby for much, much longer!


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh milk, hope is such an evil, beautiful thing. I so want this to be your take home baby! And I know how many times you have had your hopes shattered. I will join in with you on the daydreaming and be right here to talk if you want, no matter what direction this goes. Hoping hoping hoping!!! :Hug :love


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

So my bleeding has been 100% stopped for almost 2 days now. I’m wondering if my body was trying to have a period. Using my finger to insert the suppositories didn’t change a thing. The timing from start to finish was 5.5 days and it started on the CD that i started my period last cycle (friday before my beta and my retrieval was on the same day both cycles) which was CD 23, I believe.


----------



## lilacvioletiris (Apr 3, 2011)

@Milk8shake , well 8 is in your username and I just hope your uterus will expand to keep this little one until he or she can breathe air and survive. If I remember right you have a bi-cornate uterus (I don't think that is spelled right) I seem to remember a drawing you posted of your uterus being in a heart shape, rather than a pear. Here is hoping for good things!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilacvioletiris (Apr 3, 2011)

@kewpie80 I am praying the bleeding stays away for good.

AFM, you know that fertility treatments cost a lot and having a baby in the hospital costs a lot - well as of today, almost 6 months after my twins were born my insurance has paid their share of my son's William's bill finally! They had paid the other baby's bill 4 months ago! But first William wasn't on the policy because people were on Christmas break when he needed to be added. Then my employer was closed because of crazy snow storms. Finally William got added. But then the insurance company said he wasn't covered then, but they paid the other baby's bill! Pound head. So since February I have been going back and forth between the hospital and the insurance company. Finally the bill has been paid by insurance.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks @Sourire, delayed congrats on the birth of Liliana :love

@monkeyscience, you're so right about a follow up thread. I love to keep an eye on those of us who have 'been around', but I mostly haven't felt very comfortable posting anyplace. Massive :thumb to viability. I can only imagine how much of a relief that must be for you!

@Tear78 :joy Lovely to "see" you

@kewpie80 I recognise you from the other thread and am glad the bleeding has settled.

@Xerxella Big hugs to you and your twinnies!

Super quick recap for @tracyamber & @lilacvioletiris I've lost 7 pregnancies in five years, the first at 12.5 weeks and the others a little earlier each time. I do have a unicornuate uterus (basically half a uterus), but the primary suspect for my losses are immune issues. I can fall pregnant naturally easily enough, but can't hang onto the pregnancies.

Regarding testing, we've done almost every test imaginable - the only thing that we really have left to test is genetic incompatibility between my husband and I, which we have to send to the US to have tested (and we're planning on doing soon). I was, however, recently diagnosed compound hetero for MTHFR, with elevated homocystiene. MTHFR doesn't seem to have really specific ties to loss, but the homocystiene level can cause a significant increase in miscarriage risk due to thrombophilia.

I'm taking clexane, prednisone, progesterone, as well as bioactive folate + B vits to try and combat the homocysteine.

Anyway, AFM: Yesterday I had to tell my Mum that I was pregnant. I didn't really want to or plan to. Not because she's not supportive - she is - but I just feel like I am always letting everyone down every time I have a loss. It feels kind of unfair to include people on the rollercoaster that don't need to be on it.

I also have to fill my clexane & prednisone prescription today. This will seem so weird and petty, but I always leave it to the last possible minute to fill the prescriptions so that I don't spend money unnecessarily. The damned clexane costs $110 for ten days supply. Last year I spent about $300 at the pharmacy and then miscarried the next day. It made me so mad.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milk8shake - huge hugs to you. I'm so glad to see you, but you do seem to keep popping up like a little sister.

Me: I'm pregnant!!!
You: I'm pregnant, too!!!
Me: I miscarried. 
You: I miscarried, too. 
Me: I'm pregnant again!!!!
You: I'm pregnant again, too!!!!

See? 

Well, I'm keeping this pregnancy, so you'll have to keep yours, too, I guess. Just be prepared.

I'm excited you have a "diagnosis" and a plan. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and your miracle baby. So much love your way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Xerxella said:


> Me: I'm pregnant!!!
> You: I'm pregnant, too!!!
> Me: I miscarried.
> You: I miscarried, too.
> ...


This. Exactly this, to a creepy degree.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milk8shake - Well, I'm keeping this pregnancy, so you'll have to, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilacvioletiris (Apr 3, 2011)

My baby Edward crawled this morning! Look out world, here he comes!


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

MILK!!!! I am so happy for you, and I'll ditch the cautiously happy part and leave that to you as I know you are. and like X said, she's keeping hers so you must be too 

tracy - I showed much sooner with my second. Now it doesn't help that I had a moderate case of OHSS, but my 'baby' pooch poped out quicker for sure.

kewpie - SO glad for no bleeding!!!

lilac - watch out world 

monkey - wooo hoooo for passing viability!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Hi all, so quiet in here. I want to chat more! I got diastisis recti( sp?) with my son 3 years ago. I think because I was pregnant with twins . Anyway, I already looked a couple months pregnant. It's like I'm totally fit but have a pooch. ( that's why I asked the do you show sooner question)I never thought of binding. It never occurred to me. I think I thought my muscles would bounce back. Now I will bind . I have been reading some great blogs even on mothering on the home page about prenatal binding. My lower back is already feeling a bit strained and I feel like I can use the support. Besides that ,I'm feeling a bit anxious for my ultrasound next week. I sure hope we see a heartbeat. 
For the last few days I have been soaking my feet in the ocean .
Tell me something everyone!!! How is your week going?


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Hahah Tracy, you're right. I was thinking that I must be the #threadkiller 

No news here. I have enough of all my meds to last me through to next Thursday, so my loose plan is to schedule a scan for Thursday morning, which would be about seven weeks.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

tracy - ha ha, everyone has really been quiet, haven't they? 

We've had tons going on around here. We bought a new house and got moved in, DH has been gone a ton for work and now we're further from my parents, so things have been hectic. I took last Friday off just to see DH (took the kids to daycare so we could have some, well, adult time) only to get a call to pick up DS from daycare (before said adult time managed to happen) because he got hand foot and mouth. Fun times. 

BUT, this Sunday is our 12th wedding anniversary (holy crap, where did all the time go?!?!) and we are getting away just for Saturday and Sunday. My mom is watching the kids and we're going to Virginia Beach for the weekend. Seems strange, I know, but with DH's job even though he gets paid peanuts, he has free flight benefits and gets reduced hotel rates. So it will hopefully be a cheap weekend (and we hopefully won't get kicked off our flights for paying passengers). 

DD will be 4 at the end of July and we are still struggling with Potty Training (we let it go with the move and all as we knew she'd regress) and her speech troubles. I'm filling out all the paperwork to get her (hopefully) into the preschool through our school district starting in August, and we've already pretty much decided that we'll hold her back a year (so send her to Kindergarten in 2016 instead of 2015). We just would rather her be really ready versus struggle a lot because we started her too soon. So you never know what may change in a year, but we're preparing for holding her back.

My best friend of 22 years is FINALLY getting married on July 4th (which is her 9th anniversary with him) so we are going back to our hometown that week for the ceremony, then again July 26th for the reception. I am beyond excited!

So, yep, that's what's going on with me


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@tracyamber - This will be your first u/s??!?!? What day exactly? Somehow, I missed that. How far along will you be exactly? If your HCG numbers are any indication, I think you'll see a heartbeat.

@hope4light - That sounds like an awesome vacation!!!!! Does your husband get to rack up hotel points when he has to stay overnight for work? I've really found them to be valuable.

@Milk8shake - I was wondering if you'd go in this week or next. How are you feeling about everything?

I don't know if you're a reader or not, but there's this great fictional paranormal romance series by Gena Showalter. All these (of course, hot guys) share their existence with a demon. (The demon of Promiscuity is a blast. :lol ) They're really funny and these are the good guys. Anyways, the really bad guy who's leading the charge to kill our heroes ends up being possessed by the evilest demon of all. The demon of Hope. It really struck me as a profound thought in an otherwise lighthearted, fun series.

It really is a great series and a light, fun read. * Does anybody have any other good book recommendations? I could go for a good book series to keep my mind off things. 
*

AFM - Things are chugging along. "I have no reason to believe there's a problem." But, I have moments when I don't believe. We met up with friends and took the kids to Wisconsin Dells waterparks for a long weekend. We had a great time, but I didn't feel as sick as I had been. So, of course that worried me.... But, then I felt sick as a dog all day yesterday, so that made me feel a little better. :rotflmao I know, I know, it comes and goes, but it still worries me. I've been saying to myself that if just one makes it, that'd be great. And, it would be. But, I confessed to DH and myself that I really, really want them both to make it. I've already fallen in love. Hope really is cruel.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Milk8shake said:


> Hahah Tracy, you're right. I was thinking that I must be the #threadkiller
> 
> No news here. I have enough of all my meds to last me through to next Thursday, so my loose plan is to schedule a scan for Thursday morning, which would be about seven weeks.


Nope I wasn't thinking that at all!!!
Hey, we are about the same amount of time along! We'll be having our babies at the same time!!! Cool


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@hope4light
Aww, hand , foot and mouth suck. I'm sorry mama. It seems on the potty training it is a move forward move back kinda thing. My ds has been pretty consistent going when he needs( except when he gets really excited) but then last night he pooped in the shower!!! The shower! Yes! I was so mad. I told him I know he is only three but he has lost shower privileges. Happy up coming anniversary! @Xerxella
Yep, yesterday I felt a little worse than I have been I I felt better I think we are all worrywarts.....I guess we have all had our losses. Some more than others. Hugs. Thinking about your two little babies in there.
Yep,my ultrasound is on Wednesday. I will be 6 weeks 5 days so we should see a beat. They have only taken my hcg the first two times.


----------



## thecoffeebean (Apr 11, 2011)

Milk8shake said:


> Anyway, AFM: Yesterday I had to tell my Mum that I was pregnant. I didn't really want to or plan to. Not because she's not supportive - she is - but I just feel like I am always letting everyone down every time I have a loss. It feels kind of unfair to include people on the rollercoaster that don't need to be on it.


Just popping in to say I'm sending lots of good thoughts out in the universe for you, Milk. <3 <3 <3 I always hated telling people in my family because they got so upset every time I miscarried. It was hard not to feel like I had failed them in a way, or gotten their hopes up just to hurt them again.


----------



## lilacvioletiris (Apr 3, 2011)

I am hoping all the upcoming scans go well.

AFM, I think I need to start vacuuming daily. I used to do it once a week. We take shoes off at he door "most" of the time, but DH keeps bringing home metal shards on his work clothes. They are sharp little pieces that stick to his clothes and shoes sometimes. Baby proofing for the newly mobile is happening alittle at a time.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, fun to see all the updates! I've been quiet because I really have nothing to report. I've found that I'm sort of "bored" with pregnancy once I hit a certain point, and even moreso the second time around. Yeah, it's amazing I'm growing a human being inside me, but life goes on. I hope that doesn't sound ungrateful. I get excited for my prenatal appointments, but other than that, I'm just a fat lady with wiggly insides and sore joints!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

monkeyscience said:


> Wow, fun to see all the updates! I've been quiet because I really have nothing to report. I've found that I'm sort of "bored" with pregnancy once I hit a certain point, and even moreso the second time around. Yeah, it's amazing I'm growing a human being inside me, but life goes on. I hope that doesn't sound ungrateful. I get excited for my prenatal appointments, but other than that, I'm just a fat lady with wiggly insides and sore joints!


You just cracked me up. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Any of ya'll add anything to your diet at the beginning? I have been making sure I get my traditional oils and now adding prune juice ( I don't need to say more about that one) 3 months before I got pregnant I started adding spirulina powder to my smoothies.


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

I think I *had* to add protein, but didn't really change anything else. Oh, and salt... my salt craving was killer. 
Smetimes I'm at a "bored" stage, too. Today I'm crazy grumpy though... Super lonely and irritable with it! I want to make plans to duo fun things, but I *really* don't want to do them by myself. Dh doesn't want to do anything, and I only get to see him on weekends, so I feel torn.

Also having issues on the *ahem* bd front. I mean, we kind of were before, but now my body is seriously not helping. 

Also, I had blood drawn for the harmony test last Monday, and I haven't heard back. I was pretty chill about it for awhile, but now I'm starting to worry about results. I only care about the sex because I know they had to contact me with that, so I can't assume that no news is good news!

Sorry, that was a bit of a rant.....


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Tracy - I took vitamin B6 when I was pregnant, it helped with the nausea. 

Autumn - speaking of issues with bd, I can count on the fingers of one hand the number of times DH and I have bd'ed since I got pregnant in August 2013. I can't say I've been missing it either. All those years of TTC really ruined our sex life.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Autumnlaughing
Maybe those books @Xerxella has been reading will put your mind else where and maybe it will help in other places... But I'm with @Sourire too, I think trying so long to get pregnant with my first in 2011 definitely put put a big damper on our sex life. Part of me thinks it's all the hormones and maybe I was more sensitive and the other part was all the timed sex. When we lived out of the country for two years I was temping and timing and doing handstands... Really. Then we go to our RE at the time and find out dh almost has no sperm and the ones he has don't move,,, jeez. So, we are definitely in a new chapter in our life regarding that but continue to be stron and expand our family


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Whine zone ahead. (I miss the spoiler alert window.) 


I'm not complaining, but I have to say I can't believe it isn't somehow a bad sign to feel this crappy. It's like I'm hungover with the Tibetan-bird-swine-Peruvian Bat flu, :sick except I don't have the flu :fever and, much to my sadness, I didn't go out drinking last night. :drink How can feeling like this much $h!t :moon possibly be good for the baby (-ies)? This isn't good for anyone. :gross

I'll find out tomorrow at my next appointment. 9w3d. I've never been this sick in my life. I'm sick of being sick. Everything I read says it peaks at 9 weeks. I hope that's true. 

uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke uke


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Yeah, I've honestly been looking for some reading to help, but with the physical issues too (too tight! Internet says "some guys like that".... I don't care, it's very uncomfortable for me!), its just been dispiriting. I'm also kind of aware that I was maybe relying a bit too much on alcohol to help...oh well, healthier to get over that anyway, right? 

But! The genetics counselor finally called, said the test came back great... And we can put off the circumcision fight, and the one about whether we're naming the kid after dh's dad, because it's a girl  

... I'm not sure that I was really prepared for that, though...


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi all! Congratulations to all the new ladies in this thread; it's great to see so many people having successes! 

Autumn, I hope you hear back soon about your test. 
Kewpie, so glad bleeding stopped, fx for a very healthy pregnancy! 
Lilac, happy to hear insurance paid... weird it took sooo long! Insurance is a b..... And yay for baby crawling 
Tracy, I think maybe since it's summer everyone's getting out & (hopefully) enjoying themselves!! Hear you on the back pain. GL at your ultrasound!
Hope, Congratulations on the new home! Have fun at the wedding & reception.
X, Sending good vibes & baby sticky dust your way 

AFM, still doing well, almost at 16 wks.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Xerxella - yeah I felt pretty bad around 9 weeks too, at the worst point all I could do was lie on the floor moaning because I felt so awful. Luckily I had a doctors note to stay home from work at that stage otherwise I'm not sure how I would have survived. I started taking anti-nausea meds around that time, that's also the phase when I started throwing up every single thing that went in my mouth. Just remember you'll feel better in a few weeks and this is a sign that your body is producing a TON of HCG which means your baby is really healthy!

Autumn - yay for a little girl and everything looking fine on your tests!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

*X* - Well, for me it meant one large, healthy baby with the world's most enormous placenta, and a thus-far-also-healthy baby. Not feeling like absolute death meant a miscarriage. But I totally agree with you... feeling that bad does NOT feel like something that is good!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Autumnlaughing
Congrats on your girl!!!!!!!!!)!!  @Xerxella
I had awful morning sickness being pregnant with twins and it started about 9 weeks and lasted to 21 weeks. Do you have ginger chews? Do you get up and have a snack in the middle of the night?


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Autumnlaughing - Congrats on the girl and on a healthy baby!!!!! Very exciting.

Thanks for the sympathy guys. It's kinda backwards sickness. It's all day sickness and usually worse as the day drags on. And, it's worse when I eat and the absolute worst when I eat a big meal. But, to compound the problem I am absolutely starving all.the.time. Blah. Alright. I'll quit whining now. 
@tracyamber - You mentioned you were pregnant with twins before. Was your son a twin or did you lose them both in another pregnancy? And if it's too painful, I'm sorry. Just ignore me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
Yes, I was pregnant with twins but lost one at 22 weeks. It was a hard time but in the end I got my beautiful son!

Sure hope you feel better soon. Let us know how the appointment goes.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

AAM - The appointment went great. It's crazy to believe, but after 3 good ultrasounds I have to accept that everything seems to be going along fine. 

I'm 9w3d. Beans were measuring 9w4d and 9w5d with heartbeats of 184 and 187. Perfect. 

It's hard to wrap my head around this. But, there it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
That is awesome. Yeah, I guess you now have to accept that it seems your little beans mean business and here to stay. It might sound cheesy but , I guess this was the time and the right beans. Congrats


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Xerxella said:


> AAM - The appointment went great. It's crazy to believe, but after 3 good ultrasounds I have to accept that everything seems to be going along fine.
> 
> I'm 9w3d. Beans were measuring 9w4d and 9w5d with heartbeats of 184 and 187. Perfect.
> 
> ...


Yay!! I wasn't expecting news from you so soon. Glad things are looking wonderful.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Ramblings...
We have been visiting my in laws but it is so hard to eat healthy. Yesterday my mom in law stopped at a bakery and bought all kinds of things. I ate a chocolate chip cookie, it made me sick. Today I hungry and there's bagels...... I'm tired of the carbs. We are going out of town next week after my scan and I'm going to have to take charge like remembering to soak my oats and having my snacks prepared. Okay, that's it. Anyone have any tips on constipation. The prune juice is a little harsh on my stomach.
Thanks mamas for listening.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@tracyamber - Apples have suddenly become highly effective for me. They didn't have that effect before, but they do now for some reason! People have a lot of luck with pears, too.


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

Xerxella said:


> AAM - The appointment went great. It's crazy to believe, but after 3 good ultrasounds I have to accept that everything seems to be going along fine.
> 
> I'm 9w3d. Beans were measuring 9w4d and 9w5d with heartbeats of 184 and 187. Perfect.
> 
> It's hard to wrap my head around this. But, there it is.


WooHoo! Wonderful News!

I was soooo sick at 9 weeks that I started taking Diclectin AND Ondansetron. I couldn't even keep water down, I lived on Gatorade and toast for weeks. It was so bad I took a bucket with me to the doctor's office. I actually don't think the Diclectin (that's the unisom/B6 combo) worked for me at all, but the Ondansetron was amazing.

Two placentas = double hormones = double morning sickness. Also I've just been diagnosed with gestational diabetes, which they also blame two placentas and double hormones for that. I have to take insulin, but I feel fine so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

lovelove:love
Good news @Xerxella, but I was expecting good news! Must be so surreal for you, in between the puking :grin:

I've been basically existing in this state of not acknowledging I'm pregnant. Don't think about it, don't talk about it. 
Except the last couple of days I've been feeling pretty ill, so that makes it harder. I don't want to wallow in it, and do stupid things like Google "eight miscarriages".

Tonight I'm having with a friend from work. She wants to drink a lot of cocktails. So do I. I don't want to tell her I'm pregnant. Honestly, a big part of me just wants to have a few drinks, because in all likelihood, this baby won't make it anyway, so the drinking wouldn't matter. It would take the edge off, and I wouldn't have to explain my not drinking. Believe me, I know how awful that sounds.


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Milk8shake - I didn't suffer any miscarriages in my journey, but I''ve had crazy beer cravings (I don't drink beer - I'm allergic), and I've wanted a margarita something fierce! So I have a lot of sympathy for your dilemma. You can't stop "living" to TTC forever, and if you don't feel "out of the woods", you're still there? (currently enjoying ice cream as a consolation prize - dh is out at a bar...)

Tracy - I find that lots of juicy fresh fruit helps - blueberries, grapes, citrus, melon. I've heard that apples and bananas can have the opposite effect, but I haven't actually noticed it. Sometimes a little caffeine, but not to the point that it makes me jittery and stresses me out!

Laggie - sorry to hear about the gd, but I'm glad it's not stressful. I was so tired & sick the first trimester, I often wondered how you twin mommies manage!

As predicted, after deciding that I *was* feeling the baby move, I didn't feel her for a few days :/ but, I felt her moving around while I was stressing about people in my life being overprotective, which helped me feel better  I'm still amazed that we've gotten this far.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milk8shake - hugs. :hug I hope you had a little bit of something. Just enough to take the edge off. I usually get some blood tests and stuff, so with the vast majority of my miscarriages I saw it coming. I think some forewarning is easier. Only a week to go and you'll have some answers. I hope it passes quickly for you. :grouphug

AFM - I had a spot today. It's not spotting because it was just one brown spot. I know it's probably nothing. But, it reminded me of the fragility of this whole thing. Since the u/s was great just yesterday, even if they passed away an hour later, I wouldn't have any miscarriage for weeks. (My uterus lets go of nothing. My first loss was at about 5 or 6 weeks and I didn't miscarry until 14 weeks). Anyways, so I think it's probably from the t/v u/s wand irritating the cervix yesterday. That makes sense, right?


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

tracyamber said:


> Any of ya'll add anything to your diet at the beginning? I have been making sure I get my traditional oils and now adding prune juice ( I don't need to say more about that one) 3 months before I got pregnant I started adding spirulina powder to my smoothies.


I've added more protein as I've read that it helps avoid pre-e. I had that with my twins and had to be induced early because of it. I'd like to avoid that this go around. I'm adding more fruits and veggies too. I don't eat nearly enough normally. I've actually had the opposite problem and need NO prune juice :grin: I wish there was something to help with the extreme fatigue that hits every day around 11:30am. Anybody know of something?


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sourire said:


> Autumn - speaking of issues with bd, I can count on the fingers of one hand the number of times DH and I have bd'ed since I got pregnant in August 2013. I can't say I've been missing it either. All those years of TTC really ruined our sex life.


Same here. It's hard to get the sex = TTC out of our minds when we've tried for so long. It;s been weeks for us too, but mstly out of fear since we're so early. Plus, progesterone suppositories aren't exactly sexy.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Xerxella said:


> Whine zone ahead. (I miss the spoiler alert window.)
> 
> I'm not complaining, but I have to say I can't believe it isn't somehow a bad sign to feel this crappy. It's like I'm hungover with the Tibetan-bird-swine-Peruvian Bat flu, :sick except I don't have the flu :fever and, much to my sadness, I didn't go out drinking last night. :drink How can feeling like this much $h!t :moon possibly be good for the baby (-ies)? This isn't good for anyone. :gross
> 
> ...


When I was pregnant with my twins, I thought i was going to die. The dry heaves when nothing was left were the worst. If you're not opposed to pills, zofran was a lifesaver. I lost something around 21 pounds my first trimester due to being so sick. Ginger and crackers did nothing and my stomach laughed at my attempts to appease it.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Xerxella said:


> @Milk8shake Anyways, so I think it's probably from the t/v u/s wand irritating the cervix yesterday. That makes sense, right?


Probably was. I bleed after every u/s the next day and I know how nerve wracking that is. Brown is a good sign, though. I'm glad you had such a great u/s

AFM - I bleed a little red a few days ago, but it only lasted a short while. Approaching 6 weeks on tuesday.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@kewpie80 - So, when exactly is your first ultrasound? I'm so tired of it all already. I just want to go to sleep and wake up when there's an answer. I miss the ignorance is bliss of my first 2 pregnancies.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Xerxella said:


> @kewpie80 - So, when exactly is your first ultrasound? I'm so tired of it all already. I just want to go to sleep and wake up when there's an answer. I miss the ignorance is bliss of my first 2 pregnancies.


July 1st


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
Hugs, I'm sure the spot was from your appointment.
@Milk8shake I'm curious as to what you decided as well
@Autumnlaughing yes, I have been eating tons of fresh fruit. Good thing everything is coming into season!!!
@Sourire how you doing mama? I'm not taking b6 but right now I seem to be okay. I think it was not eating my normal way when visiting the in laws.
@Laggie hi
@monkeyscience what's up?
@Lilac my insurance did the same thing when I had a amniocentesis for my twins. One was paid for in a couple of months but the other would not be paid for for about 6 months after the birth. It was kinda stressful.
@Kewpie what is going on? When is your ultrasound? @hope4light how is motherhood? Will you be adding any additional members ? IVF right?
Afm
Just anxiously waiting for Wednesdays appointment and deal
Ing with morning sickness kicking in. For the las 3 days I have just felt crappy.i drink about a gallon of water and it has been hard for me to even drink a liter
And I dug out my 'seaband" and will not take it off. I cried yesterday, it's like you go through so much to get here and still have to have morning sickness.
That is it for now.


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

@Kewpie - *hugs* you sound ok, but that sounds stressful to me! And yeah, things were pretty much a no-go when I was on the progesterone. Nurse said it was fine, but it was just too gross for me! 
@Xerxella - I agree, probably related to the u/s.

A friend IRL yesterday said that she nearly named her daughter ZOwie FRANcis, but decided that she'd really rather not memorialize that! But, Tracyamber, I think that's why I was shocked that the 1st trimester floored me.. it really seemed like I'd done so much work to get there! Of course, I also feel a little guilty that the pregnancy has otherwise gone pretty smoothly. Oh well...

I hit 19 wks yesterday. I finally started a Google sheet with all the stuff I'll need before kiddlet shows up. Probably should have used the computer for that - it was a pain on my phone!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Kewpie
I did not see any of the last 3 posts until now. No need to answer post.got it , July 1st, that is the day before my birthday!


----------



## Tenk (Oct 6, 2006)

tracyamber said:


> @Kewpie
> I did not see any of the last 3 posts until now. No need to answer post.got it , July 1st, that is the day before my birthday!


Subbig


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@Autumnlaughing - Yay for feeling movement when you need it. :love Planning sounds fun 

@Xerxella - Ugh. Spot (not plural) - still awful. Sucks having to have TV US @ 9wks too! I like your idea of sleeping until it's time to, I don't know... give birth?

@tracyamber Sorry to hear you're feeling lousy. Do the sea bands work for you? They did jack all for me!

Hi @ everybody else, stalkers, etc :thumb

AFM: I went to dinner, I did not drink and I did not tell. I also kept my shit together! I'm in about the same state as Tracy. I feel like crap most of the time. My plan is still to have a scan on Thursday, but I haven't seen my doctor for a referral or even made an appointment. I'm procrastinating. Badly.


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Milk8shake - I am such a planner! Ok, more accurately, planning is key to managing my anxiety. I don't care if the plan changes, I just care that there *is* one.

Great job on dinner! It's even harder when you feel like crap.

So, after feeling like I can't do anything that lifts DH's depression even a little all weekend, I called to get the address for my u/s this afternoon, and it's on Wednesday! Classic, huh? No big deal for me, but DH had to take most of the day off for it. 

He might be taking Wednesday off anyway, so it might work. He hasn't responded to text or fb message - he's probably not up yet. 

My boss said "ok, so you won't be in Wednesday afternoon, then?" - which is only funny because I have the entire rest of the week off. I guess im not the only one that needs a vacation....


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow!! Wednesday's going to be a busy day around here! Good luck guys! 

Milk - Good luck on Thursday! Just make the appointment so you'll know. The biggest pain is the not knowing, IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Called to make an appt, and they could fit me in today - so I just went with it. About 2 hours time.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

And the jinx I was waiting for just kicked in. Spotting.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Milk8shake said:


> And the jinx I was waiting for just kicked in. Spotting.


Well your appointment was today? What did they say about the spotting and how did the appointment fair?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I am part of my due date club but honestly, it does not feel the same as being with you all. It's like you know me and there are over 100 women in the due date club and I'm having a hard time keeping up*sigh* I hate to whine to you guys so often........ Just not feeling well. Maybe I ll just stop posting .


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Milk - oh no  I hope the spotting isn't bad news. Thinking of you. 

Tracy - I joined a DDC as well but never participated much, there were just too many people and I didn't feel like I had much in common with them.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Milk, I so hope you get good news today! Waiting hopefully and with open arms. Sending love!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Still need to make time to reply to all that's gone on, but I need to go to bed and see if my physical-therapy-turned-chiropractor appointment today did anything for my hip and neck pain. But I am hoping so hard for good news for you, Milk. I will definitely be checking my phone when I get up in the middle of the night!


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Milk8shake - I'm hoping for good news for you too! 

Tracyamber - I agree with Sourire, I'm really glad to have this space. There are just things that are a little different about how pregnancy goes for us. Not that the DDC isn't really awesome for somethings. But I like having an active group over here.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

The usual story. Small for dates and a slow heartbeat, with a SCH to boot. Follow up appt in a week, with a D&C to follow not long after, presuma ly. Wasn't expecting much different.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milk8shake - Ugh. I'm so sorry. I was really hoping they had figured it out. I hope you can find a surrogate. I think that's your best chance. :hug So much love your way.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

. Milk, I'm so sorry this journey had to push you down again. Be gentle with yourself as you heal. Huge hugs! :hug


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Tear78 said:


> . Milk, I'm so sorry this journey had to push you down again. Be gentle with yourself as you heal. Huge hugs! :hug


:Hug:yeah I'm sorry this isn't looking like your sticky baby. It just sucks, a lot. I wish you weren't so darn far away, so we could give you some real hugs, and take you out to dinner or something.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake
I'm so sorry. I really am.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

@Milk8shake - I'm deeply sorry


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Milk - oh no... That just sucks. I'm so sorry.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Its great to see some familiar "faces" around these parts. My DDC isn't active and I've missed you ladies.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

Milk - I'm so so so sorry. I too wish we could share in some real hugs, virtual hugs just aren't the same. I hope hope hope your time is soon, you deserve it so much. Love from the internet


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Milk - internet hugs from me, too.


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

Milk- I'm so sorry. Hugs to you.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the thoughts. I just had a realisation this afternoon that it's exactly five years today, since my first miscarriage. So that's a bit of a kick in the ass. The hormones are getting the better of me at the moment, but I'll manage. Always do. 
Gonna bow outta this thread now so as not to ruin the vibe too much. Best of luck to all of you and your babes.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

More hugs @Milk8shake Let us know if anything changes. And, please let us know about any next steps for you. You have a loyal following of stalkers who somehow care about someone they've never met. :hug


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@tracyamber - Good luck today. I guess your appointment isn't until later, but I'll be stalking you for an update soon. (I'm still guessing 2.) Post pictures, too!


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi eveyone. I guess I probably belong here not the ttc thread now. I'm just still in so many kinds of shock. One week until our next scan. I'm about 6 weeks 3 days right now. 
I think my morning sickness is coming. Either that or just had a bad digestion day yesterday and still having the fallout. Still nothing like as bad as I remember with my son, but that was later.

Hoping for good news from tracy, and more twinsies


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Well I already posted on the other thread but for those who may be curious, we did see a heartbeat yesterday and all measurement were right on for 6weeks 5 days but tomarrow I will be 7 weeks!!

Afm hope you are all doing well. Can people post how far along they are in their pregnancy. I can't seem to remember.


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Tracyamber - I'm going to hit 20 weeks tomorrow! 

Boots - I think I'm *finally* not in shock about getting pregnant - I'm definitely more surprised to find myself half way! 

We had our anatomy u/s Wednesday - little girl looks good, measures right on track, which is such a relief. Placenta is high and in front. I was honestly more worried about the bits of mine that support her - I feel like my body hasn't been good at fertility, but she's been fine st growing since the lab got our egg & sperm together. It was exciting to see her move  

Within a week, we'll have a crib & a room to put baby stuff in. I'll even have newborn cloth diapers (on loan from a friend). Crazy.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

I can't believe i'll be 15 weeks this week. Geez time is flying by!

Glad to see some familiar faces from the Infertility forum here. :grin:


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Oh, I meantto mention that my housemate says we should name her "Deathproof". I don't think that'll be her legal name, but it has stuck as a nickname. I think you guys understand better than most why! (not that I don't still worry - I hear that part never ends!)


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey all! 

I'm 10w3d today. I'll be happy when I can get to the point where I feel comfortable just saying the weeks. Now, I add the days on because every day feels like a miracle! :lol 

My next ultrasound is Tuesday. I'll be 11 weeks exactly. It made me a little nervous that the doc wanted me to do one more ultrasound when they usually release people at 10 weeks. I looked hard at my records and the gestational sacs have measured a little bit behind. I'm not TOO worried since the babies have been measuring great all along. AND, since they've been measuring similarly. (If one had a too small gestational sac and the other had a larger sac, I'd be more worried.) Also, I found a great study that showed that 36% of IVF pregnancies have a gestational sac that measures behind. The study was very clear, if the baby is measuring correctly, then there is NO increase in miscarriage rates. Still, I'll always find something to worry about. 

Funny story: I was calling around to OB offices trying to have somebody see me sooner rather than later. I called this one and she said, "First all the new moms have to do a 2 hour orientation that we have once a month, the we'll schedule them to see a midwife, then another appointment to see the doc, then...." 
"Wait. Stop." I said. "This is my 9th pregnancy. I've had 6 miscarriages. I think I should find out if anybody's alive in there before doing all of that."
Long pause. The nurse says, "Uuummm. Well at the orientation, we'll give you prenatal vitamin samples. You really need to be on prenatal vitamins as soon as possible...." 
"Lady." I say. "I've been on prenatal vitamins for 8 years now, because I've been trying to conceieve, pregnant or nursing for the last 8 years straight. You know what? Thank you for your time. I'll keep calling around." 

Luckily, the next call found me a doc that can get me in next week. I'm still considering my options, but I'm glad I've found someone that can grasp a bigger picture and cut to the chase.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey everyone. Just thought I would check in. Had my first dr appointment today at 5 weeks 3 days and they were able to see the gestational sac and yolk sac both were measuring perfect for where I'm at. The doctor said everything was average which I think is a good thing. We go back next week to check for a heartbeat and then I'm released to a regular doctor.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

@Xerxella, I love this story, way to go! Seriously with the not giving people credit. You would think that with so many women having fertility treatments doctors would expect that women would have more information about their cycles. The OB I saw (and won't be seeing again) asked me how I knew when to have sex when I wasn't getting positive OPKs. Thanks, sweetie.

@alivewithyou, looks good. I just got done obsessively googling, and it seems like once the sacs are seen in the uterus miscarriage risk drops to about 10-15%.

THURSDAY is our freaking heartbeat ultrasound, it's taking FOREVER to get there. I am still in shock and disbelief that there are really two of them and I feel like I don't want to get attached to that idea until I see two heartbeats.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I guess somehow I am not subscribed to this thread. I had no idea all the action.
I will post most later!!!!!!!!
We are all pregnant and we are all staying pregnant!! We have such a range ..
Okay back later


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Guys! There's a crib in my house for my baby! 

I hit 20 weeks Saturday, so it's maybe a little early, but a friend was moving + gave me a great deal on it. She also gave me the bedding set - it's way more girlish than I would have chosen on my own, but I kind of love it.

I thought you guys would appreciate just how much of a dream come true that is...

As for the baby herself, I feel her wiggling around enough now that it's reassuring - in fact, it was even a little annoying this morning (I was hot & tired & trying to assemble a fan}


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

First u/s is tomorrow. I'm 7 weeks and I'm soooo hoping for a heart beat and good measurements.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Okay, I'm going to try to do some personals! (If I miss you, I'm sorry. I promise I read everything and answered everyone in my mind!)

*Kewpie* - I keep wanting to know if it's July 1st yet! I can only imagine it's so much worse for you. Hoping for a great looking heartbeat (or heartbeats!) for you tomorrow. Any idea when you'll be able to check in and let us know the outcome?

*Autumn* - Yay on scoring a good deal on a crib. And, of course, on needing one.  And yay for a wiggling baby. Just wait until she decides to have a dance party every time you lay down. Nothing says dance party to a fetus like Mommy laying down!:grin:

*Boots* - I want your ultrasound to be tomorrow with Kewpie's. I'm tired of waiting! (Because it's all totally about me. 0) How are you adjusting to the idea of twins? Hope you can keep yourself nice and distracted until Thursday. Is your appointment at least in the morning?

*Alive* - Glad things are looking good for you so far. Measuring just right is a very positive sign. Hopefully next week's ultrasound will bring even more reassurance.

*X* - I try to restrict myself to thinking in weeks and half weeks at this point (though I'm pretty generous with when I grant myself the half-week). But I kind of count days because I'm just DONE with pregnancy. (But not - stay IN, little one!) After tomorrow's ultrasound, can I put you on the roster? Pleeeaaaaaase??? Also, "We'll give you prenatal vitamin samples"? REALLY? Gee, definitely worth two hours of my life. And umm, shouldn't they be recommending people start taking vitamins stat, if they're already pregnant and not taking them, instead of waiting for a meeting? :eyesroll Anyway, glad you found someone who doesn't think you just fell off the turnip truck.

*Mo* - Hi! My DDC practically died with the forum changeover, but it's slowly reviving.

*Tracy* - Haha! I win! One baby! Actually, YOU win! You get a baby! When do you get released from the RE? Do you have an OB/midwife picked out yet? Also, I'm alllmost 27 weeks. It's in my sig, but if you mostly are mobile like me, I know you don't see that often. 

*Milk* - In case you're stalking, I'm going to send you a PM. I hope you're doing okay. I, for one, don't mind you being here, happy news or sad. :Hug

AFM, ugh. If you don't want to be depressed, read no further. I am done, done, done with being pregnant. I have no interest in being pregnant ever again. My body is handling things even less well this time than with my son. I've had to take Zofran twice in the past week because I've been nauseated. I keep waking up at night nauseated and with a stomach ache, and sometimes I still feel that way on waking up. I've thankfully got my shoulder and neck about back to normal after having them seriously screwed up, and my hip is better, though now I'm having more SPD issues, and possibly some sciatica. Yay. And I'm not even 27 weeks! I do not know how I'm going to keep going for 3 more months. Oh, and I get heartburn all the time at night if I lay on my right side. But my left hip is the one giving me trouble. Plus if I don't regularly switch sides, I end up hurting all over. If I prop up my head more, it helps with the heartburn, but then I'm TERRIFIED of messing up my neck again. I don't remember having these issues so early with my son (and the nausea recurring never happened with him, thankfully). Anyway, I'm glad baby seems to be okay and wiggling away in there (I've got a serious baby bump going now!), but I'm looking forward to October getting here as soon as possible.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@kewpie80
Can wait for the stats after your appointment. It's exciting and nerve wrecking to wait so long. @monkeyscience
I'm sorry you are having such issues. I didn't want to be depressed but my curiosity got the best of me  poor you and hugs. I understand . I am only 7+ weeks but am avoiding my favorite spicy foods because the heartburn is sooooo awful. Some days I have bad morning sickness and other days it's better. Today is a better day. I am meeting with a midwife soon in my town and think I have found an ob about an hour away. My doctor is writing my letter now so that I can be released though I still have a 9 wee appointment with him. Thanks for asking!! @Xerxella
Miss you. What's going on? @iixivboots
Uh, can't wait for your ultrasound either!! @alivewithyou
When next week is your appointment. Thanks for posting a pic of your bean!!
Afm
On vacation so my posts will be short. Hope all is well with everyone!!!


----------



## lilacvioletiris (Apr 3, 2011)

@Xerxella wow on the nurse with no ability to change direction. 
@iixivboots hoping the heartbeat appt goes well

Afm, just got home from a trip to Canada. How do you teach patience to a sixth month old hungry, wet baby as you wait to get through immigration check point? Poor boys screamed for an hour and wouldnt just fall back to sleep. Glad to be home in my own bed. It was good to see the grandparents though.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@iixivboots: So excited for your ultrasound; I hope you have two strong little heartbeats already. 
@kewpie80: good luck on your ultrasound tomorrow.
@tracyamber: our next ultrasound is this saturday. I am feeling pretty calm despite feeling pretty crappy. I feel you on the heart burn.. mine was non existent after my gallbladder was removed and now it's back ha ha.
@monkeyscience: thanks for the reassurance! sorry that you have been so miserable lately. October will come so fast!
@Autumnlaughing: pretty funny about your wiggly baby.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

monkeyscience said:


> Okay, I'm going to try to do some personals! (If I miss you, I'm sorry. I promise I read everything and answered everyone in my mind!)
> 
> *Kewpie* - I keep wanting to know if it's July 1st yet! I can only imagine it's so much worse for you. Hoping for a great looking heartbeat (or heartbeats!) for you tomorrow. Any idea when you'll be able to check in and let us know the outcome?


My appt is 9am Mountain time and I live about 30 minutes away from the clinic. They usually run about 10 minutes behind, so that may give you an idea. I'll post as soon as I get home.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

It's July 1st now! I'll be praying for you this morning, Kewpie. Thanks for the info. I'm glad your appointment is early in the day. And I'm glad, unlike beta tests, there's no waiting for someone to call you who-knows-when with the results. I know I hated that waiting.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

monkeyscience said:


> It's July 1st now! I'll be praying for you this morning, Kewpie. Thanks for the info. I'm glad your appointment is early in the day. And I'm glad, unlike beta tests, there's no waiting for someone to call you who-knows-when with the results. I know I hated that waiting.


Oh I hear ya. The waiting is the worst. I always would check my phone a zillion times to make sure the sounds was ALL the way up. I can't tell you how many times I took the phone with me to the toilet and then they actually called while I was in there. They had peeing sense or something.

I woke up feeling very sick this morning and DH's breakfast repulsed me, so I'm taking that as a good sign.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Sounds like a positive sign to me!

AFM, I wasn't nauseated during the night or this morning, so that's something!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@kewpie80 - Good luck today! I'll be stalking you. KUP!!

@iixivboots - Come on Thursday!!!!! They really made you wait a long time!

@alivewithyou - Sounds awesome! That's a great start. Seeing the heartbeat next week will really reassure you.

@Autumnlaughing - Yeah on a crib! Wow! That's crazy to see it in there, isn't it?  You're only 4 weeks from viability, so I don't think it's unreasonable. So exciting!!!

@monkeyscience - Hugs :Hug It's a tough stage when you look at the calendar and can't believe that you have SO much time to go and you're SO miserable. 

@tracyamber - Vacation? Sounds awesome! Where did you go? I'm glad your doc is cooperative and helping you get another appointment sooner rather than later.

@lilacvioletiris - There's no teaching patience to a 6 month old. LOL. Sorry you both had a rough time with it.

AFM - 11 weeks today and had an ultrasound. Both beans are still alive. A is measuring 11w4d and had a heartrate of 164. Perfect. B was measuring 11w3d (great) and had a heartrate of 118. Muy, muy malo. My doc tried to tell me (and I've tried to tell myself) that it's within the range of normal (barely), but to have had such perfect heartrates all along and now have such a disparity is terrifying. I range between hope and excuses (if there was a problem, B wouldn't be growing so well, right?) to sadness and acceptance. I worry about a congential heart defect at this point. There's nothing to do, but wait and see. I'm worried to say the least. And, of course, the spotting is back. Luckily, my OB appointment is tomorrow at 2pm. Stand by to stand by.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Um... a second set of twins. It hasn't sunk in yet. Everyone is looking good. Baby A HB 123 and Baby B HB 129


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

@alivewithyou - that ultrasound picture is beautiful!
@Xerxella - Nothing but positive vibes your way. Remain optimistic until otherwise told. 
@Autumnlaughing - a crib?! Girl its getting real!

AFM: I'm 15 weeks and this little bean of mine is fluttering away all day every day. I take that as a good sign but if he or she is as busy as his/her big brother, heaven help us! Hubby and I sat down this weekend came up with a list of everything we need to get done around the house before the baby gets here so we will be utilizing my youngest brother and one of my cousins before they go back to college to help with these moves. We have 30 days to knock some of this out so here's hoping we are productive. DS's birthday is next month so after we get through his birthday party, we will start bringing stuff into the house. Goodness we are going to have two kids!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

X - Good grief, you cannot catch a break! I'm glad both are measuring well and you have one good heartbeat. I really hope baby B was just having an off day or something. I'm glad you have another appointment tomorrow so you won't have long to stew. Do you know if the OB you're seeing has their own ultrasound equipment? I will keep the three of you in my prayers.

Kewpie - Woohoo! You and Boots can start a support group for letting twin news sink in. (See, look, you have company after all, Boots!) I'm glad for your good (if overwhelming) news. Now Maisie and Liam can each have their own personal sibling to play with.  And hopefully this means you'll never need another fresh IVF cycle again. That's a happy thought, right? (How many snow babies do you have?)

AFM, due date is three months from today. (I accidentally typed three weeks at first - I wish!) I guess that means I'm in my third trimester. Somehow that seems more encouraging than "13 weeks from my due date".


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@kewpie80 - Woohoo!!!!!!
:joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy

@NaturallyMo - Yeah for a fluttering bean!!!! 2 kids is fun. You'll be struck by the differences between them. (At least I am everyday....)

@monkeyscience - I don't know if they have their own u/s or not, but at least they'll have a doppler, so that should give us some info. And, they can refer me to a neonatal cardiologist if needed. I guess you can put me on the main list. Whatever happens now, I can't deny I'm pregnant anymore....

AFM - After spending the whole morning consulting Dr. Google, I feel a little better. Transient bradycardia appears to be a relatively normal phenomenom. As long as it's gone by the next time they check and there are no structural abnormalities, everything might be fine. But, that's a lot of if's. Is it tomorrow yet?


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

X - yay for one healthy baby and my fingers are crossed for the other one. 

Kewpie - wow 2 sets of twins... You could almost have your own TV show lol. I personally have never been brave enough to transfer 2 embryos, I don't think I could handle even one set of twins!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@kewpie80: Congrats! I am so happy to hear your news. 
@Xerxella: I don't know a lot about varying heart beats so this may sound stupid, but is it possible one has a slower rate because it's a boy and the faster one is a girl? Either way, I hope you are reassured by your next appointment.
@NaturallyMo: Hi! Happy to hear your baby is doing well.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Congrats kewpie80!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
When is your next appointment? Hugs to you. I'm hoping all is well with both babies and just a slower heart rate. I'm sorry though, it is very stressful when things aren't perfect with our little beans.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Kewpie, wow congratulations! I'm so glad everything looks great!

Xerxella, I hope everything looks perfect next time and this is just one of those scares that turn out to be nothing. Hooray that they're both measuring perfectly!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

*X* - I'm glad Dr. Google had something reassuring to say for once! Hoping you get a nice fast heartbeat tomorrow! (And maybe, if you're VERY good, some prenatal vitamin samples! :wink


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

@kewpie80 congrats! You've got this twin thing down, right?  
@Xerxella I'm so sorry things weren't perfect and there is (some) cause it worry, but glad your doc and Dr. Google think it could all be okay. They'll do an ultrasound tomorrow, right? Can they even easily use the doppler with twins? Seems like it would be a challenge.

Anyone else have any important appointments coming soon?

Thursday is getting closer, two more sleeps. I need to call and schedule an OB appointment, as I'll be discharged from the clinic after this. I will be out of town starting July 5 for a week. I'll be 9 weeks when I get back. I'm curious when the OB is going to want to schedule my first appointment and ultrasound. I have no idea how many scans they're going to want to do, I guess it all depends on how things go.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

OMG @kewpie80 Congratulations! Wow! Two sets of twins! Oh I'm sure you are going to have stories for days!


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow. I'm taking DS with me since he asked if he could "go with me to see the baby in my belly". I hate that DH can't get off work to make it. He hasn't made a single appointment yet and I feel some kind of way about that :serious:I understand that its not his fault but I told him about it a month ago and he was supposed to take off before anyone else did. 

I'm battling a stuffy nose right now, so is DS. I don't know if its allergy related or just the pregnancy stuff nose but I'm over it and it seems like it wants to stick around for a bit. I managed to go to bed last night about 9:45 and woke up 4 times to pee but I feel well rested.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella.......stalking!!!!! And waiting


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

My appointment isn't until 2 pm central time, so it'll be awhile. I just felt a little movement after lunch, so that makes me feel a little better.  Thanks for the stalk all. I'll update when I know something.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Getting closer to 2...And to Thursday, for boots.

X - Did they tell you anything about placenta position yesterday? Could that explain the spotting?


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't know about placental position. They're stacked like bunk beds, but I just don't know. 

So the OB didn't have an u/s. She used the Doppler and thought she heard 2 heartbeats in the 120's and 130's. 

No matter how hard I tried I just couldn't get her to be concerned about it. So far, no doc has been concerned about it. 

I guess in the end there's nothing that can be done at this point anyways. We'll just have to wait til Dec/Jan and see who if anybody comes out. (Sorta kidding here). 

I do have another appointment to do the NT screening for next Thursday. I guess they'll get another data point then. 

I'm going to go take a nap. Wake me up when the movie is over and tell me how it ends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey, they are both still alive and kicking for now. That's something. My limited Googling says anything between 120 and 180 is normal at this point. I'm sorry I can't give you a spoiler for December/January. Thinking good thoughts, though.

AFM, I had my pubic bone adjusted today at the chiropractor. Owwwww. She wasn't lying when she said it would sting. So far, it seems to help. I'll really put it to the test when I lay down in a few minutes.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
That is so freaking frustrating. I'm sorry you did not get a more definitive answer. I'm with monkeyscience, both heartbeats seem to be in normal range. Sorry this is being difficult. @monkeyscience
Ouch! That sounds painful. I want to know if it works okay?
Afm
Yes, I've been vacationing in a little hippy town in oregon. My birthday was today and most of the time I just felt sick. I'm very frustrated and grouchy. I plan on getting some homeopathic medicine in the morning to see if it helps. This woman out of the blue at the park today told me it help her so much when she had morning sickness. I swear to you this woman just came out of the blue and told me this. I think it was the universe trying to give me info right? Or I'm just freakin crazy...... Which I may be a t this point. I'm already ready for first trimester to be over and I'm only 8 weeks! I'm just a baby and need to whine. Thanks for reading.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Tracy - definitely wasn't fun, but it did work! No pubic bone pain since then, except maybe a little soreness on the spot she adjusted.

Boots - I can't remember when your appointment is (if you told us), but hoping to hear from you soon.

Mo - dh has only made it a couple of times this pregnancy. I don't mind as much this pregnancy. I made him come to almost every appointment last time, though! I won't do an ultrasound without him. Unfortunately, he spent most of the anatomy scan wrestling our toddler. 

Anyone doing anything fun for the Fourth tomorrow?


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

monkeyscience said:


> \
> 
> AFM, I had my pubic bone adjusted today at the chiropractor. Owwwww. She wasn't lying when she said it would sting. So far, it seems to help. I'll really put it to the test when I lay down in a few minutes.


I had that done a few times during my last pregnancy. It made a world of difference for me and meant I could still be up and running errands the day i delivered, carrying two 6+ pound babies. I'm a big advocate for chiropractic support during pregnancy. (as long as you go to someone who specializes in it)


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

@Xerxella - I'm so sorry they weren't more supportive. How frustrating. With my first twins, they got out the portable u/s machine every appt cause they couldn't be sure they caught both HBs with just a doppler. I'm really hoping my next OB is the same.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Two heartbeats! Baby A is measuring 7w5d. Baby B is measuring 7w1d. Both heartbeats were 157.(do you think she messed up or is that possible?)


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Yay, *Boots*! I think it's possible to be the same - especially since they're really just averaging over the time they hear them.

Come on, twinsies - all 4 sets of you - grow, grow, grow!!


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Just got home from my appt and everything looks good. Baby has a great heartrate in the high 150s. We didn't do an ultrasound this time so I go back in two and half weeks for a full scan. Hopefully we find out the sex. 

I tell you, there is something so relieving about hearing that little heartbeat each time.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Great news, Mo. 

Who are the other set of twins, I'm missing one...Xerxella, Kepwie and ? 

Here's the pic, can you attach one in mobile or not?


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Laggie. She's actually due ahead of me. She isn't super active on this thread, but pops in occasionally. She did IVF with donor eggs in Greece, I think in December?


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Great news, Mo. Even when I felt my son moving all the time, my heart still stopped for a few seconds every appointment for the time between them turning on the Doppler and finding the heartbeat.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

iixivboots said:


> Two heartbeats! Baby A is measuring 7w5d. Baby B is measuring 7w1d. Both heartbeats were 157.(do you think she messed up or is that possible?)


Oh , that is wonderful!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi everyone - just a quickie to let you know I finally found this thread and am happily stalking all your progress 
Hugs Xerxella on the emotional roller coaster.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey ladies just a quick update. Had our heartbeat scan this morning and everything looks great still. Baby is actually measuring 3 days ahead at 6 weeks 6 days. The heartbeat was 120.  it was amazing to see the flicker and get to hear it. I have been pretty miserable today. I actually had such bad stomach cramps this morning that I thought I was miscarrying. No blood.. Just a lot of gas and stomach upset.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@alivewithyou
Yes! More good news!! Are you drinking lots of fluid? I notice I get really bloated at night time.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

I also bloat at night and we had a lot of heavy food for the 4th yesterday. And now I have nonstop diarrhea so opposite direction. It's terrible.  ha ha but at least it's not painful like this morning. And I have been trying to drink a lot of water but it upsets my stomach so it's a battle. This first trimester stuff sure is fun lol.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

alivewithyou said:


> I also bloat at night and we had a lot of heavy food for the 4th yesterday. And now I have nonstop diarrhea so opposite direction. It's terrible.  ha ha but at least it's not painful like this morning. And I have been trying to drink a lot of water but it upsets my stomach so it's a battle. This first trimester stuff sure is fun lol.


Oh my, I was drinking almost a gallon of water a day and now it makes my stomach sick. I just switched to Gatorade.. Ugh but at least I'm hydrating. I hope the diarrhea goes away. You think it is from the heavy food?


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm trying to drink a lot of water, too. I think I got dehydrated with all the festivities yesterday. I got a killer leg cramp that would.not.die. this morning. Like released and cramped back up two or three times, without me trying to stretch it or anything.

Glad things are looking good, *Alive*!


----------



## lilacvioletiris (Apr 3, 2011)

Leg cramps are annoying. I think I drank nearly a gallon of water a day while I was pregnant. Definitely kept contractions at bay. It was one of the recommendations in the "what to expect with twins, triplets and quadruplets" book - drink lots of water.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@Xerxella - How are you holding up?


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

X - just wanted to check in on you! How are you?

boots - yeah for twins!

I am so excited for all the new babies coming later this year!!!!!!!!!!! :love


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Congrats boots!!!! That's awesome news! When's your next scan? 

AFM - I feel like all I do is come here and say, "Wo is me." So, I had a bright red bleed this morning. Really??!?!!? I was literally shocked when I saw it. I just stared and stared at the toliet paper. Actually, kind of confused. Now (major TMI coming up), I did have a major bowel movement this morning. So, I'm hoping I just popped a blood vessel in my cervix or something. But, really??!?!? Why can't this just be easy? I called the doc's office. She comes in at 2 and they'll call me then and advise. I'm hoping they can get me in somewhere for a quick u/s. Let's just see if anybody's alive in there. With this bleed and the heartrate scare, I'm not certain about anything.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

If I were you, I'd be saying wo is me, too! There's always a zillion innocuous reasons for everything you're experiencing, but it's gotta be hard not to assume the worst. I hope they call you back ASAP, and that all is well. If you do get an ultrasound, maybe ask about previa. That would explain the bleeding, at least.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
Hugs....... Thinking about you and always stalking.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

@Xerxella - Never worry about coming here for support. I'd be freaked out too! We're here for you whatever the outcome and i hope so hard that everything's ok and it's just a blood vessel or SCH or something easy. We're here for you!


----------



## lilacvioletiris (Apr 3, 2011)

Xerxella, I hope the bleeding has ended. I had that happen at about 16 weeks with my twin pregnancy. Doctor was never ble to figure out why and it didn't happen again.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Sending you good thoughts @Xerxella.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Well all is well. I'm 11+6 and both beans are measuring 12+5! Heartbeats of 160 & 175. B is the one with the higher heartbeat. I don't know why he seems to have such a variable heart rate. It still worries me. 

There is no SCH. And there's no visible reason for the bleeding. Cervix is long and closed. 

So, the drama continues. I'm beginning to reconsider doing the NT scan. They're only going to say bad things. I just know it. And since we're not going to terminate, why know bad things? I don't know. Did anybody else not do the NT scan? We didn't with our first 2, but things seem so much more fragile these days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Xerxella, I'm so glad everybody looks good! We did the nucheal scan (?) but not the more intensive searching. I also felt like we wouldn't terminate anyway, especially since there's even a single percentage of a chance for a false positive, so I didn't want the stress. I totally support your not wanting to do it! I think my biggest reason for the scan was just to see the little one again. Sending you support and hope!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

So glad for good news!! Go babies, go!

We haven't done the NT scan with either pregnancy. I don't want the ultrasound exposure or the information from the scan. And I'm only 30, so our risks are low, anyway. (Not that I have issues with anyone else choosing to do it.) We just did the 20 week scan. I figure if there are issues, we have their whole life to fret about it. I just want to know if I'm likely to need special intervention at delivery, and I feel like the anatomy scan is good enough for that.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Xerxella - glad to hear they are perfect! My only thought is to keep doing it the way 'you' want to - it's worked so far and causes you less stress xxx


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

X - So glad to hear all is good!!!

I didn't do the NT scan with either of mine. Like you, I knew I wouldn't terminate anyways, and like Monkey, knew that if anything was wrong we'd have their whole lives to work with it. I wanted the pregnancy to be as blissful as possibly (as if that happens when you dealt with IF). I figured I worried enough the whole way through, I didn't want that added in.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

I think I'm going to cancel it and just do the 18-20 week scan.

For anybody that did it, can you post the pictures?

Here's the pictures from yesterday. I'm worried about the thickness of B's NT. See what I mean? (A is first, B is second).



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't really know what I'm looking for, but their necks look the same to me. They look beautiful!


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi all: just popping in to see all of you - old friends and new. Glad so see X and your babies. And Kewpie, congrats on the twins. I am not sure if I said that already. I think that two sets of twins is perfect. Did you get any frosties? Sorry for not knowing, it was already posted I am sure, but I am so far behind. 

Laggie - how are the twins.

Here is a pic of my little happy girl. She is so smiley and happy, I still can't believe she is mine.

For those who have used donor eggs/sperm: I have been reading about genetic testing online. There are a few sites, but one called 23andme (and others) have actually connected people with their lost relatives. The whole idea gets me excited that maybe someday my little girl will be able to meet some of her genetic family. It is a simply saliva test that costs about $100, and depending on your genes, you can get quite a few results (those who have a long ancistery in the US can get many linkages). I am sure when she gets older the technology and data will be much more advanced and hopefully there will be hope of finding them, if she wants. They don't even know that she exists, so its not like they will be looking for her.

Monkey, tracey, tear - I have no idea what is going on with you. I am off to stalk all of you after posting this.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Quick AAM - I had my 28 week appointment today. Everything looks great except some sugar in my urine. I'll do my one-hour GTT sometime next week, and my doctor actually recommends against fasting, so I'm less worried about it making me sick. Follow-up ultrasound for the choroid plexus cyst will be the 17th, and hopefully baby will cooperate and let us find out if it's a he or she!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Great read on morning sickness...... Which some of us are experiencing.
http://www.news.cornell.edu/stories/2000/05/morning-sickness-protects-mothers-and-their-unborn


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@monkeyscience - That's awesome! 28 weeks seems so far along. That's well into the viability stage. That must feel wonderful.

@tracyamber - Is morning sickness killing you? :hug It's ok to complain about it.

EOE - How's everybody doing? I'd love to hear updates.

AFM - I feel I'm defintiely on the downslope of morning (all day) sickness, so that's nice. 12w2d today. I drew the blood for the MaterniT21 test this morning. The genetic counselor said it'd take only a week to get back, so hopefully by next Friday, I'll have a result! So fast! We decided not to do the NT screening. It was just too much ambiguity.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

*X* - Glad you were able to make a decision about that. The MaterniT21 test should be much more accurate than the ultrasound screening, anyway. When will you have your next doctor's appointment, do you know? You're almost out of the first trimester (or already are, depending on which calendar you use), so that's pretty exciting! What do your kids think about all of this? (If you've told them?) And yes, it's nice being a month past viability. I still have no real thoughts that this baby will come early, but I like reading that he/she should be 2+ lbs already. 90+% survival rate at this point. P.S. What do you want your blurb to say on the roster?

*rcr* - Hi! I posted right after you, so you can probably see what's up with me. Not a whole lot on the pregnancy front, just being pregnant and dealing with annoying symptoms. On the non-pregnancy front, still working on getting settled in our new home, and raising a toddler. Also, a pretty horrible thing happened in my SIL's family last night that's really got me reeling, but not sure I want to discuss it on here, for a number of reasons. SIL and my brother and their kids are all fine, at least. Thanks for sharing your smiley baby with us. 

*Tracy* - Interesting charts in that article! It made me feel much less alone to see that, while morning sickness definitely drops after the first trimester, there are LOTS of moms still experiencing it for longer, as I did.

*Is there anyone else who I should be adding to the roster?* I've been a pretty crappy threadkeeper, and I know everyone has different comfort points for when they're okay being added.

Other than that, hoping no news is good news! I know the 4 weeks between standard early/mid-pregnancy visits seems like foreeeeeeeeever. I was slightly surprised (but a little excited) when my doctor said that this next appointment will be the last 4-week gap. After my 32-week appointment, she'll see me at 35 weeks, 37 weeks, and every week after that until the baby comes. My midwives did 4-week intervals till 36 weeks, and then every week after that, so not that big of a difference, but it makes it seem a little closer. Baby is quite wiggly, so I'm not worried often. But sometimes I like to feel like I'm "doing" something!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@monkeyscience
Ugh, please don't tell me that. I am hoping my magic week will be 12 or 13. I'm besides myself and feeling miserable. My first pregnancy i had ms till 20 weeks but I'm hoping it was because I was pregnant with twins. I forget, are you having twins? So glad you are getting close. What a relief! I'm jealous in a way. By the time I reach where you are in weeks you will already be snuggling with your baby!
@Xerxella
Yes, feeling I'll these days. Like you, I don't want to bring the thread vibe down. Today I had my first OB appointment and I took them up on a B6 shot. I realized today that the heaviness I have been feeling sometimes after I eat is indigestion. I never had it before so I didn't know. I bought an antacid for that and flints one tummies as my prenatal is making me sick at this point. 
Only a week for your materniT test results? That is cool. I'm sure everything will come back fine. Glad to see that you are feeling a bit better too... Lucky! My doctor offers the penta screen. Would you say they are about the same? I will have to do some research
Afm

Hi everyone else!!!!!!
9weeks on Friday


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

rcr said:


> And Kewpie, congrats on the twins. I am not sure if I said that already. I think that two sets of twins is perfect. Did you get any frosties? Sorry for not knowing, it was already posted I am sure, but I am so far behind.


We got 2 frosties in addition to the 2 we already had, so it looks like just FETs from here on out.

So good to see you! Your daughter is adorable!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@tracyamber - the Penta screen is just another odds test like the NT screen. It takes in your age, HCG level, etc and comes up with an odds ratio. Not very helpful, IMO. The Mat21 (or Harmony or Verifi or whatever, they're all the same) is closer to an amnio since they look at the actual fetal DNA to see if there's any problems.

It's not as accurate as an amnio, but I like that they're actual looking at my baby and not at a chart to tell me my odds.

Although, your overall risk is low since your donor is young.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@ xerxella
You are right! I really would like the maternit21 but my doctor's office does not offer it. It's kind of hard to find anything close to where I live.
Hope you are feeling well today! When will you have the results next week?


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Check-in time!

@iixivboots - I've lost track of you. When's your next ultrasound? How are those 2 beans treating you?

@monkeyscience - 29 weeks this week? Wow. It's not long until you hit the big 3-Oh. I guess my blurb would be the first one with a January due date? Jan. 20th is 40 weeks, but I'd be way too scared to go that long. The latest I'd go is 38 weeks, which is Jan. 6th. So, is Jan 6th my EDD? Expecting LC # 3&4 after recurrent losses.

@Autumnlaughing - 23 weeks about now? Are you getting excited about the age of viability?

@mainebaby and @NaturallyMo - How are you guys feeling about the doldrums of the 2nd trimester?

@tracyamber - Are you feeling on the other side of the morning sickness mountain? Or still in the thick of it? :hug Hugs to you. If you really wanted the Mat21 testing, I'm sure you could call the company that does it (Sequenom) and ask them who in your area can administer the test. I've heard they're very helpful. But, I doubt you'd need it. (PS. I'm sure you already know this, but no matter what tests you do, make sure they do the tests by calculating the age of your donor, not your age.)

@kewpie80 - Are you 8 weeks now? Are you set up for another ultrasound? How is this twin pregnancy feeling versus your other twin pregnancy? Did it kick you around the first time? Hopefully, everything is going smoothly for you.

Did I miss anyone?

AFM - I hope to get the results of the Mat21 test by the end of this week. My DH is more nervous than I am. I just think a child with Downs wouldn't be the end of the world. I wouldn't ever ASK for it, but I think they have a lot of potential and full, if different, life. The other trisomies are so incompatible with life there's just not much that can be done. I'm more concerned about the 20 week anatomy scan. I hope that turns out alright.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi @Xerxella 2nd trimester is treating me much better, despite a yeast infection I'm battling right now. My energy is back and I'm feeling good...and itchy LOL We finally find out the sex of the baby in two weeks and I couldn't be more excited. I can't wait to find out who this little person that I am preparing for.

I'm also in early nesting mode. We pretty much ripped our house apart so we can purge and organize. We got a lot done this weekend but then DH tells me that his folks are coming for DS's birthday in three weeks so now I have to get my entire house back in order in 3 weeks. Sigh. So much to do!


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

X- I've been doing well, having mild stretching pains and back pain. Nothing I can't handle, though! Glad to hear you're progressing well- hope your test comes back negative for anything!! We got ours back a few wks ago, negative, thank God!! Take care 

Hope all is well with everyone else!


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Xerxella said:


> Check-in time!
> 
> @kewpie80 - Are you 8 weeks now? Are you set up for another ultrasound? How is this twin pregnancy feeling versus your other twin pregnancy? Did it kick you around the first time? Hopefully, everything is going smoothly for you.


I'm 9 weeks now. My next u/s is tomorrow. I'm not nearly as sick this time. Last time i couldn't keep anything down. This time, I'm just queasy. I'm feeling the stretching a little earlier this time. The exhaustion is a little worse, but probably only cause I have 2 two year olds where last time I could sleep all I wanted.

The sacs were measuring 4 and 5 days behind, so that has me a bit nervous. Other than that, everything's ok for now. The spotting has been away for 2 weeks now.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

kewpie80 said:


> I'm 9 weeks now. My next u/s is tomorrow. I'm not nearly as sick this time. Last time i couldn't keep anything down. This time, I'm just queasy. I'm feeling the stretching a little earlier this time. The exhaustion is a little worse, but probably only cause I have 2 two year olds where last time I could sleep all I wanted.
> 
> The sacs were measuring 4 and 5 days behind, so that has me a bit nervous. Other than that, everything's ok for now. The spotting has been away for 2 weeks now.


The sacs are measuring behind or the babies? Mine were doing that too. And, I was worried until I found a study that showed that in up to 1/3 of IVF pregnancies the sacs will measure small and it has no clinical significance, IF the babies are measuring appropriately and the heartbeats are also appropriate. Let me see if I can find the study. Here you go:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/4041400/

My gestational sacs caught up and everything looked normal as of the 11 week ultrasound and beyond.

Good luck at your ultrasound tomorrow!!! Let us know how it goes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

kewpie80 said:


> I'm 9 weeks now. My next u/s is tomorrow. I'm not nearly as sick this time. Last time i couldn't keep anything down. This time, I'm just queasy. I'm feeling the stretching a little earlier this time. The exhaustion is a little worse, but probably only cause I have 2 two year olds where last time I could sleep all I wanted.
> 
> The sacs were measuring 4 and 5 days behind, so that has me a bit nervous. Other than that, everything's ok for now. The spotting has been away for 2 weeks now.


We are going to have our babies at the same time! I'm 9 weeks and 4 days. I too have an ultrasound tomorrow. Oops my ultrasound is on Wednesday.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
Sometimes I think I'm feeling better. I am able to drink more water these last couple of days. I have major fatigue. No more going at 20mph. Laundry sits in the dryer for a couple of hours and the dish washer is sometimes not ran till in the morning. I feel very sluggish. 
I actually did call MaterniT21 and they did not have all of the locations for a blood draw bit gave me some leads so I have been calling around. I may have found one ( a lab) right next to my ultrasound appointment Wednesday. If so hopefully I can get my doctor( ob) to send an lab order and I can have it done the same day as it is 2 hours away from where we live. And yes I know about the age thing though the materni does not factor in age. Most every other test does. I don't think I'm going to stress getting tests as you said my donor is so young. I'd like the MaterniT test but if it does. Not work out to have it then I just won't stress it. Especially if everything is looking good. Thanks for checking in. I'm so excited for you to get your results back and we can all move on and fully celebrate that you are having two healthy twins


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Xerxella said:


> The sacs are measuring behind or the babies? Mine were doing that too. And, I was worried until I found a study that showed that in up to 1/3 of IVF pregnancies the sacs will measure small and it has no clinical significance, IF the babies are measuring appropriately and the heartbeats are also appropriate. Let me see if I can find the study. Here you go:
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/4041400/
> 
> ...


That's good to know! Just the sacs were behind, the babies and HBs were right where they should have been. I've been feeling really nervous about tomorrow, so I whipped out the doppler even though it's early. I found one of the babies with a nice galloping HB. I couldn't find the other, but it is early. I was really surprised when i found the first one. I couldn't find my last set until I was around 12 weeks. My u/s isn't until tomorrow afternoon, so it will be late when I post, but I will update once I know.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

tracyamber said:


> We are going to have our babies at the same time! I'm 9 weeks and 4 days. I too have an ultrasound tomorrow. Oops my ultrasound is on Wednesday.


Yay bump buddies! Let us know how yours goes too!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@kewpie80 - How do you know you're finding 2 heartbeats? I never know if it's the same heartbeat or different ones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Xerxella said:


> @kewpie80 - How do you know you're finding 2 heartbeats? I never know if it's the same heartbeat or different ones
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With my last set, their HBs were very different rates, so I could tell. They had about a 20-30 beat per minute difference. Also, my boy was very low and my girl was very high. It got easier as they grew. This time, their HBs are within 5 beats of each other, so i have no idea how I will tell this time until they get bigger...and even then....


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@kewpie80 - SO?????? How'd the u/s go? And, feel free to post pictures...


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

I think her ultrasound is not till this afternoon. So we'll have to wait longer. It's another ultrasound-y week for this thread - Kewpie today, Tracy tomorrow, and me the next day. And maybe boots? Or did she just have one? I read it yesterday and now I can't remember.

P.S. X, I'll add you to the roster when I get on my desktop again.

Kewpie and Tracy, are you ready to be added yet?


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

I also have an ultrasound this afternoon.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

monkeyscience said:


> I think her ultrasound is not till this afternoon. So we'll have to wait longer. It's another ultrasound-y week for this thread - Kewpie today, Tracy tomorrow, and me the next day. And maybe boots? Or did she just have one? I read it yesterday and now I can't remember.
> 
> P.S. X, I'll add you to the roster when I get on my desktop again.
> 
> Kewpie and Tracy, are you ready to be added yet?


Yep, my u/s isn't for another 2.5 hours. You can add me to the roster. EDD Feb 17 (Babies #3 and #4 )


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Good luck kewpie! Mine is in 3.5 hours.. Today is so long.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

alivewithyou said:


> Good luck kewpie! Mine is in 3.5 hours.. Today is so long.


It is indeed! I always try to get a morning appt for that reason. They were booked up today. I just noticed you're in SLC. I'm in Springville, just south of Provo. My appt today is in Murray, though, so i'll be up in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

UGH!!!! I hate the waiting!  I'm looking forward to both your updates! @alivewithyou and @kewpie80


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

kewpie80 said:


> It is indeed! I always try to get a morning appt for that reason. They were booked up today. I just noticed you're in SLC. I'm in Springville, just south of Provo. My appt today is in Murray, though, so i'll be up in your neck of the woods.


Wow! I didn't know you were so close. I work in taylorsville but my appointment is at Riverton hospital. Do you go to the big IHC hospital in Murray? 
@Xerxella: I have a signature..  and I am 7 weeks 6 days today. Hoping my baby still measures a couple days ahead though.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@alivewithyou - Sorry! I realized almost immediately that you were probably posting from your phone, so your signature wasn't showing up.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Xerxella said:


> @alivewithyou - Sorry! I realized almost immediately that you were probably posting from your phone, so your signature wasn't showing up.


Oh! I thought you just couldn't see them on phones. I didn't know they don't post from phones.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Okay ladies...... Stalking and waiting for ultrasound d results. It's funny but mine is not till 2 tomorrow either and it is 2 hours away.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

They're looking good. One had a HB at 177 and the other was low 180s. She said babies are measuring right on time. Sacs are still small, but she said not to worry about it.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

monkeyscience said:


> I think her ultrasound is not till this afternoon. So we'll have to wait longer. It's another ultrasound-y week for this thread - Kewpie today, Tracy tomorrow, and me the next day. And maybe boots? Or did she just have one? I read it yesterday and now I can't remember.
> 
> P.S. X, I'll add you to the roster when I get on my desktop again.
> 
> Kewpie and Tracy, are you ready to be added yet?


Okay, I guess I should make it official. I think my due date is February 7 th but most likely the end of January as to avoid uterine rupture.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

alivewithyou said:


> Wow! I didn't know you were so close. I work in taylorsville but my appointment is at Riverton hospital. Do you go to the big IHC hospital in Murray?
> 
> @Xerxella: I have a signature..  and I am 7 weeks 6 days today. Hoping my baby still measures a couple days ahead though.


I go to the Utah fertility clinic in Pleasant Grove. I just had to go to their office in Murray today cause my dr was there this whole week.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@kewpie80
Good job making those babies grow mama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@kewpie80: Glad to hear your appointment went so well! Your babies are looking great.

Here is my little sour patch kid (haha):









Heartbeat= 165 and measuring perfectly at 7 week 6 days.

I did find out my uterus is slightly titled back since they couldn't get a very good picture with the abdominal ultrasound. Thought that was interesting..

I have been so sick today so this just makes me happy to see that it's not for nothing.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@alivewithyou
Good job mama!!! Glad everything looks great. Btw, I have a tilted uterus also. It just makes things interesting, no big deal.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@alivewithyou & @kewpie80 - Great job guys!!!!! What a relief to have another ultrasound where everybody's measuring right on time! 

@tracyamber - Wow! Another ultrasound today! It's a busy time around here. Glad to hear it! I'll be stalking you today awaiting your results!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Yay for good ultrasounds! Alive, I think I must have mixed you and boots up in my mind - I looked later, and she hasn't posted recently about an upcoming ultrasound.

AFM, impatiently waiting for tomorrow. At least I have a morning appointment!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Thinking of you @tracyamber today. Best of luck!
@Monkeysciencd: good luck tomorrow! Smart thinking with a morning appointment.

My next appointment isn't until August 12th.. And no ultrasound until I'm 19 weeks now. Going to be a very long wait.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Okay, *Xerxella *and *tracy* - added you to the roster. *Alive*, *kewpie, boots - *I'm ready to add you all whenever you're ready to be added. Just give me an EDD, and anything else you'd like included on the roster. 

*Tracy*, is there anything else you want to add to your blurb? Also, why is there concern about uterine rupture? Did that happen with your ds? Hoping to hear about your ultrasound soon, too!

Yeah, this is a big ultrasound week! 4 ultrasounds, plus X getting back her MaterniT21 test results. I really only care about my ultrasound because I want to find out the sex - I expect the cyst to be fine. Just for that, I'll probably get some unexpected surprise.  But for me, I'm 110% sure this baby is alive and growing, due to all the crazy kicking. You'll all get there, and with all of the twins, probably some of you pretty soon!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

*Kewpie* - Wow, a lot of my family is buried in Springville! (I hope that doesn't sound too morbid.) My grandma spent a lot of her growing up years there. Most of my extended family lives not too far from you.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Go ahead and add me for "early february" EDD is 2/15 but no way I'll make it with twinsies. 

First OB appointment tomorrow, have "graduated" from fertility clinic. Am 9 weeks. Sofa King tired, you guys. Not too much m/s but so easy to overdo it with toddler activities. 
Not sure when my next ultrasound is, will find out tomorrow.
GP labs came back low vitamin D again, ugh. I just can't seem to keep it up. I will find out how much to take tomorrow, I guess, in addition to prenatal. Glad the other twin mamas and everyone else is doing well. More later.
:sleepytime


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Okay ladies, I'm tired. It was a two hour each way with a toddler. He won't go to sleep until 10. No break for mama tonight.
Thanks for thinking of me guys!!!!!
The ultrasound went well. Baby was really moving and it was so cute to see his little arm and fingers. They are no longer webbed! He/ she is measuring a bit further than 9 weeks and 5 days. I think just a day more. And the heartbeat was pretty average / normal,165!
I'm officially done with my clinic. I already had an OB appointment last week. They said" it's a little early to hear the heartbeat" whatever! I have already heard the heartbeat twice now. I guess fertility clinics have a bit more advance technology.
I just don't feel like posting a picture. I can't even remember how I did it the first time from my pad.
@monkeyscience will be thinking of you tomorrow.
And let me think of a blurb. I have not really even looked at the first page of this thread to know what exactly to say. Sorry to be a pain. Thanks for being thread keeper.
Oh, and the uterine rupture is cause I have had 16 - sections already... Just kidding no but I had benign tumors removed in which I had 16 incisions made in my uterus . 17 including my c-section in 2011.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

My EDD is February 25th after 8 months of trying and one miscarriage. This will be our first.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

I think I have everyone added now except kewpie - let me know if I need to add/change anything.  Also, the colors look screwed up, at least on my computer, and I haven't been able to fix it, even editing the HTML directly. 

Tracy - ouchie! That doesn't sound fun. I'm guessing with that history, this will definitely be a repeat section?

AFM, GIRL BABY!!! I'm so excited.  I would have adjusted and become excited if it were a boy, but I'm happy I didn't have to adjust to that. No official word on the cyst, but I didn't see her measuring anything while she was taking the pictures. She also said she wouldn't worry if she were me, so I'm pretty sure it's gone. Even if it isn't, it's probably still not a big deal. HB was 150. Only bad news is baby is currently frank breech. Not that big of a deal at this point, but not the best news. DS was head down at his 20 week ultrasound, and every mw check after that, so breech was never a concern for him. At least it confirms my feeling that this baby is way more wiggly and all over the place than my son.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@monkeyscience - A girl!!!!! Very exciting! And a healthy baby is even more exciting!  I seriously wouldn't worry about positioning at this point. It's so early. If you want you could start looking at spinning babies to start getting your positioning correct to help baby get HER (!) positioning correct.  The only bad part about having one of each is now everyone will say to you, "Oh one of each, now you can be done", like somehow it's a requirement..... Anyways, that's a rant for another day. I'm sure a ton of people will think this pregnancy of mine is an accident because we "should" be done with one of each and because of the spacing. Oh, if they only knew.....

@tracyamber - Woo-hoo on a good ultrasound!!!!! So excited for you! Hopefully you're getting a lot of rest.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@monkeyscience!!!!!!!
Congrats on your girl!!!!!!!!!! That is so exciting, I'm jealous you are so close!

My blurb
TTC since December 2012 through IVF with no success. With a change of clinic and donors eggs we had success 0n June 6,2014!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Does that sound okay?


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

@monkeyscience A girl! Perfect! Congrats. I also have a cyst. I had one last time almost the same size (I think it was 5 mm, this one is 6. Probably from the clomid. Never presented a problem last time, hoping it won't this time either!)

First OB appointment went well. Had a t/v u/s and probably will until we can hear them on the doppler. Babies measuring perfectly at 9 weeks, heartbeats 178 and 179. Their heartbeats are so close, I wonder if that is a clue they are the same sex? Ahhh, can't wait to know. Saw Baby B wiggling around a little!  Tomorrow perinatology consult for multiples, my weight, mthfr, thyroid. Just a one time thing for now.

Is anyone doing MaternitT21 or any of the other genetic blood tests? Maternit21 is the one that works for twins. I am going to do it, I think. Maybe as soon as next week, need to call and see how much it will cost with insurance. We have a high deductible so maybe it won't be covered. Who knows.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
When are you suppose to get the materniT result back???????? Thinking about you!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Yep I'm doing the MaterniT21 test. It's not back yet.  I called. Maybe Monday.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

When did you get it done? I need to call next week I guess.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Xerxella said:


> Yep I'm doing the MaterniT21 test. It's not back yet.  I called. Maybe Monday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn I'm sorry, nothing like waiting ,ugh. Im sure everything is good though. Sending you hugs X


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

iixivboots said:


> When did you get it done? I need to call next week I guess.


Hey, I think xerxella posted about it on page 18 or 17 a week ago
Best


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

UPDATE!!!! It's negative!

What a relief! I'm still taking awhile to process and believe. So, that means, BOTH babies are do not have those trisomies and are therefore, more than likely, genetically normal.

What a relief. I've been mentally prepping myself for bad news. All along, we've had genetic abnormalities. 5 of the 6 losses were probably from genetic causes. I just can't hardly believe it. 
@iixivboots - we had the blood drawn last Thursday. So, a week and a day to get results. And we were 12 weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Yay! So happy for you. I have no history of anything, but the test is still scary, especially because if there is a risk, right to amnio. 
Did it detect any y chromosomes or did they tell you?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
Hip hip hooray!!!!!!!!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Yay for that good news, *Xerxella*! And I also want to know if you got in clues on boy(s)/girl(s).


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

I told them I didn't want to know if there was any Y chromosome at this time. Maybe later. I can't decide. We didn't find out with my first 2. But I just can't decide. They said I could call at any time and get the info..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll be going in for the bloodwork for the Maternit21 test this week.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Wednesday is my last day on liquid progesterone!!!!!!!!
Last night was my last injection of estradiol!!
July 31st will be my lady day on progesterone suppositories and baby aspirin!
I know some can relate to this.
I'm also wondering if I might feel better when off of the medication because my body is making its own and I won't have the extra.ant thoughts.... @Xerxella @Sourire??????


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Tracy - the first time I tried stopping progesterone at 10 weeks pregnant I started spotting a few hours after my first missed dose so I went back on right away and everything was fine. I took it for 2 more weeks then I weaned off gradually spacing out the doses more and more, and I did not have anymore spotting. My nausea also decreased significantly once I was off the progesterone.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Sourire said:


> Tracy - the first time I tried stopping progesterone at 10 weeks pregnant I started spotting a few hours after my first missed dose so I went back on right away and everything was fine. I took it for 2 more weeks then I weaned off gradually spacing out the doses more and more, and I did not have anymore spotting. My nausea also decreased significantly once I was off the progesterone.


Good to know, I have been thinking about you. How are you and the family??


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@iixivboots - good luck with the mat21 test. It's really comforting to get those negative results. Things can still go wrong, but that's one hurdle. 
@tracyamber - I honestly didn't notice any difference. But, it was great not getting a shot every night!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Tracy - we're doing great. We're about to take a 7 hour flight to Europe with the baby, hopefully she's in a good mood!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

*Sourire* - We flew to Hawaii when ds was 4.5 months. It went pretty well. Trust me, it's easier when they're little and can't wiggle as much! Have fun!

I think I have everyone on the roster except *Kewpie*. Also, I don't know if you want more of a blurb, *Boots*. Just let me know.

AFM, 30 weeks today. Still feeling kind of done with being pregnant, and like I have the squirmiest baby on earth in my tummy! But things are going all right overall. I still haven't heard anything back about my ultrasound or bloodwork last Thursday, so I'm just going with the assumption no news is good news!

Sorry I'm not posting much - I'm always reading along, just lazy a lot of the time!


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

You can add me to the roster. I guess my blurb can be: EDD Feb 17 (Babies #3 and #4 )

Sorry I've been MIA. We took a trip to CO and just got back late last night.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Got you added. Your name color thing worked, cannot figure out why some will work and some won't.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

I woke this morning in a great mood. I had a great night's sleep, no achiness, no nausea, nada. I actually feel...*gulp* good today. Maybe because its Friday, maybe because this time next week I will know if this baby is a boy or girl. I'm just ready to get to Tuesday and know what the deal is. I literally don't think I will be able to concentrate at work at all that day.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@NaturallyMo I'm glad you feel good today!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Hi everyone
It's so quiet!!! What's going on? Xerxella how are you feeling. You asked me if I thought I was on the downward slope of morning sickness about two weeks ago and now I think I am.
I have had intermittent days and times if feeling good. I just get so damn exhausted. Yesterday I vacuumed, cleaned the shower and I was exhausted. I wonder if the pregnancy is so exhausting because I'm older or if just every pregnancy is different.
@ monkeyscience, I wish I was as close as you to meeting my baby!!! Are you having any Braxton's?


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@tracyamber - Yeah the exhaustion is killer. I've wondered the same thing. Am I so exhausted because I'm older or because its twins? I'm sure it's both.

AFM - We're leaving on vacation today, so I'll be out if pocket all next week. I think I picked up 2 separate heartbeats last night in the Doppler, so that made me feel better. There's at least one in there!

How's everyone else doing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

I've been exhausted as well. I emptied half the dishwasher and needed a rest. haha 2 days ago, we laid down carpet in the kids' room and switched to toddler beds and cleaned and I'm still recovering. 

We're seriously considering moving in with my inlaws for the last 3 months of the pregnancy and first 3 months after the babies are born. We live in Utah and they live in CO. This is such a huge and hard decision. We've been married 15 years and have never lived with anyone before. They have a large house and we'd have almost full run of their finished basement, but it's still tough, ya know? I get along great with my MIL and she's super sweet and doesn't step on toes, but my FIL is a different story. He can be an ass. He's super controlling and runs his mouth sometimes. We were there visiting for a long weekend last week and he decided to set up some electric trains on the floor in the living room. Maisie and Liam were curious of course and Liam is OBSESSED with trains. My FIL kept yelling at them for getting too close. I was super annoyed. They're 2 years old for crying out loud! Also, I was teaching Maisie something while there and he stepped in and started talking to her over me. I'm worried about how much he'll take over. 

That said, the closest family we have here in Utah is about 30-40 minutes away and she has 5 children of her own, so not much help. I'm mainly worried about what we'll do with M&L when i go into labor or if I have the complications I did with them again. I had unexplained bleeding around 22 weeks that put me in the hospital for 3-4 days. I had a shortening cervix starting around 20 weeks that put me on bedrest from then till the end. Then I developed pre-eclampsia and had to be induced at 36 weeks. 

We own our own house and would come back to it after the 6 months is up, so we wouldn't have to move ALL of our stuff. We'd just take the essentials and put our valuables into storage. We'd do this in mid-october, so not a huge amount of time.

Plus, I'd have to switch OBs, endocrinologist, Maternal fetal specialist, find a new hospital, chiropractor, and also a new pediatrician for my kids and then switch back to the originals. We also have 4 cats that we'd either need to rehome or somehow find someone will to take care of them for 6 months.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh wow @Kewpie that's a lot. I say go with what your gut tells you is the best decision.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

NaturallyMo said:


> Oh wow @Kewpie that's a lot. I say go with what your gut tells you is the best decision.


That's the trouble. My gut is as confused as my head. The idea has only been tossed around for about a week now, so maybe something will come to me after a while. We have such a tiny cramped 2 bedroom house. I wish we had a third bedroom and could just hire a live-in nanny for half a year for the older twins.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

*Mo* - Yay for feeling better! And for being so close to your big ultrasound. Hope baby is feeling cooperative that day!

*X - *Have fun with your vacation. I really wish I could take a vacation.  We're hoping to go home for Thanksgiving, but that's the closest we have to a vacation plan at this point. Where are you headed?

*Tracy* - Glad things seem to be smoothing out for you. Yup, having some Braxton-Hicks, and have had for awhile. Not tons. I didn't even know what they were with my son until close to the very end of pregnancy. They didn't feel the way I expected, I guess.

*Kewpie* - Wow, that is a big decision. I guess moving sounds like way too much upheaval for me, especially with the irritating FIL. Is he retired, or would he at least be gone most of the day? Do you want to borrow some of my family in Utah? They're very nice. I have a brother in Provo who loves kids, along with assorted awesome cousins

AFM, not a lot going on. I'm exhausted too, and was even moreso in the first half of my pregnancy. I can't blame it on being old (even though 30 feels old sometimes!) or twins... I blamed my toddler. :grin:

On a totally different note, have any of you had to pay out-of-pocket for your ultrasounds? With my son, we had a PPO, and the ultrasound was 100% covered, even though we hadn't met our deductible. The insurance company paid about $175, and that was it. This go-round, we have a high-deductible plan. Even though we used in-network facilities for both of our ultrasounds, our EOBs are saying they'll cost $350-500 a piece! Even their own price estimator on the website says the cost should be around $200-250. Anyone else experience this? We haven't actually gotten bills from the facilities, so I'm hoping this is one of those things that will just disappear in the paperwork. We paid $105 for the first ultrasound at the time it was done, and were given to understand that they had already called our insurance, and that would be our cost. Hoping that remains the case!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Kewpie
Yeah, that is a hard one. Could your in laws stay with you for 6 months? It might be easier to set boundaries with the in laws.  @monkeyscience
Our ultrasounds are costing about $97 with ppo and deductible met. I dunno though, just giving you more info.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

monkeyscience said:


> *Kewpie* - Wow, that is a big decision. I guess moving sounds like way too much upheaval for me, especially with the irritating FIL. Is he retired, or would he at least be gone most of the day? Do you want to borrow some of my family in Utah? They're very nice. I have a brother in Provo who loves kids, along with assorted awesome cousins


HA! Provo is only about 10 minutes away from me. I live in springville. Any of them nanny?


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

tracyamber said:


> @Kewpie
> Yeah, that is a hard one. Could your in laws stay with you for 6 months? It might be easier to set boundaries with the in laws.
> @monkeyscience
> Our ultrasounds are costing about $97 with ppo and deductible met. I dunno though, just giving you more info.


I wish. My MIL has rheumatoid arthritis and needs infusions every few weeks.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

kewpie80 said:


> HA! Provo is only about 10 minutes away from me. I live in springville. Any of them nanny?


Not that I know of, but I will ask around, if you're interested. Even if you'd just like someone to help sometimes. Most of them have kids, but there might be some who would do some in-home babysitting.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

monkeyscience said:


> Not that I know of, but I will ask around, if you're interested. Even if you'd just like someone to help sometimes. Most of them have kids, but there might be some who would do some in-home babysitting.


Sure, just feel them out and see if there would be any interest. We'd pay, of course. We'd want someone who would be willing to be on call day and night for the labor and could drop everything and come to our house and take care of M&L when it started. I've never labored more than 10 hours. And then some during the day help for about 4-6 weeks with the older twins after the new babies were born.

No worries if there's no interest. I'll figure something out eventually.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

I will ask around and see what I can find out.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

That's sounds like a great idea @monkeyscience!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I'm so excited right now!! We have been looking for a house and finally yesterday we saw one we absolutely loved and made an offer and this morning our offer was accepted! One side has a lake view and the other side has an oceanview!!! A great back yard with lots of sun and plenty of room for 2 kiddos running around and my own cave and a surf cave for dh!!!!!!!! 
How and the hell am I going to pack???? My mind is definitely off of the morning sickness


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

tracyamber said:


> I'm so excited right now!! We have been looking for a house and finally yesterday we saw one we absolutely loved and made an offer and this morning our offer was accepted! One side has a lake view and the other side has an oceanview!!! A great back yard with lots of sun and plenty of room for 2 kiddos running around and my own cave and a surf cave for dh!!!!!!!!
> How and the hell am I going to pack???? My mind is definitely off of the morning sickness


That sounds amazing!!!! We've starting house hunting too and it's daunting. We still live in the first house we bought and I'm not sure how the sell and buy thing works when you already have one.


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Sorry to be so quiet lately - I feel like I'm just whiney, and most of them don't belong on the internet. 

Congrats on the house tracryamber! We were planning to buy early on, but between my fatigue & DH's depression, it just wasn't feasible. Thankfully, we can stay where we are, so that's good - I've started having some SPD issues, and it's been bad enough along him for help with everything as it is! The place you're moving to sounds gorgeous though, and I'd jump the chance!

Monkeyscience - I still haven't gotten the bill for the IVF cycle! I think our anatomy u/s was just a co-pay - so @ $30? 

Kewpie - it does sound super stressful to be at your in-laws. My brother is also in Utah (the Park Slope area?)... He's not really a kids type, but he is pretty excited to be an uncle!

Mo - your u/s date is off my screen - good luck! Glad to hear that you're well.

AFM - my only real issue is the mild SPD, which just has me frustrated because I already can't do a lot and I'm only 5 months in! But little girl seems fine, I can even take video of her kicks. I have awesome friends who've given me tons of baby stuff, and feed me & listen to me whine. And we hit 24 weeks yesterday! So that's exciting.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Autumnlaughing
Did yo have spd before the pregnancy? I ask because it is the oddest thing but it seems when I get pregnant I have it. Or somehow i don't acknowledge it and when I'm pregnant it becomes full blown. Have you heard of such a thing? 
What kind of things cannot you not do? If you don't mind me asking. What would you like to be doing? Just trying to get a better picture on what is going on with you. Sure sounds like you have some supportive friends. 
Sending you hugs and you can totally whine here!!!!!!!!! I do!!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Btw , I wish I had the l"like option on my mobile. So in order to get it I have to switch to desktop*sigh* anyone else have this annoying issue?


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

I miss the like option on mobile as well.. but not enough too switch to desktop for it! 

I don't think I had any issues before. In fact, I love dance & never really noticed any difference in movement between my hips. I hear I it's usually a non-issue except in pregnancy? 

Various websites say that I shouldn't be crossing my legs or sitting on the floor, both of which I did so habitually that I didn't believe I could stop. Also, to go up & down stairs one at a time (with the good hip on the higher side), and to keep my knees close when moving in bed or getting in and out of the car. Also not to mop or vacuum or sweep - one of the three, but I use the same motion for all, and I can feel the bones pull apart and come back together, so I've stopped all of them for now.

It's not really a ton of limitations, but both my house and office span two floors, I had to cancel a dance performance, and even walking the half mile into town seems to irritate it some. Also, I want to sort all the cute baby clothes, but only the floor is big enough.

I feel like a lot of my coping with stress mechanisms aren't available (running, dancing, anything that involves walking, even cooking! and the back up of drinking, which is probably for the best) and that makes it just that much harder to keep DH's depression from taking over. 

I'd (on purpose!) Cultivated a bunch of child-free enjoyments during the infertility years, but I didn't expect to lose some of those! 

I did decide that I can garden (kneeling is probably fine, right? And I found my gloves) and I'm slowly but surely decluttering the house. And I seem to have my yarnwork muscles back, so I'm making an afghan for the little one. So, I'm figuring it out, it's just harder than I expected....


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Autumnlaughing
Isn't it interesting how our coping skills get altered? Sorry you can't run and such. That is frustrating.
I'm sorry you are having these issues. Hugs mama! I noticed in my last pregnancy the cartilage between my pelvic bone hurt soooo much and I was limited too. Till this day I sleep with a pillow between my legs so my knees don't touch.
Yarn is fun!!!! 
How about your spd? Did you find it got elevated when you got pregnant? I feel like this is happening to me.
Hugs to you again and sending positive energy. Glad the baby is doing well. You are more than half way there.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

I can like posts from my phone using the Tapatalk app...


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello all, just popping my head in for a bit. SO awesome to see so many ladies expecting!! Love it. And lots of twins  Just wanted to let ya'll know we found out we're having a boy! Yahoo! Take care all  Sorry I suck at keeping up with anything that isn't my email & Facebook, lol. Sending you all lots of hugs and healthy baby wishes!


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Omg - I just confirmed that insurance covered all but a $15 co-pay for our IVF cycle! Well, and about $150 for meds and the last u/s, which had another co pay. Also, I don't need a referral for chiropractic care! 

So, that's good


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

U/S went well. Have to go back next week to do it again. Baby moved too much to get all of the pictures. Initially she told us it was a girl but it looks like its a boy again. So we're having a boy. 

I'm happy but honestly I'm feeling really letdown. Everyone around us has said nothing but girl for MONTHS and then the tech says girl and then completely throws us for an emotional rollercoaster with saying boy. Hubby was really upset with her for that. I almost wish I had never found out at this point. Don't get me wrong, I'm happy about this baby but I need a moment to accept the fact that I will not have a girl. 

We told DS who really didn't care and walked off to play with his toys. Go figure. DH told his parents and we haven't heard from them. He suspects that if said girl they would have called but its another boy and I guess his family just really doesn't make girls at all. If this was a girl, it would be the first girl in three generations.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Autumnlaughing
Wow, that is so cool and incredibly unfair!!!!  our insurance paid nothing of the $40,000 we had to spend. @NaturallyMo
Congrats on having a very healthy and active little boy. I have a feeling I may be having another also.


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

@Traceyamber - yeah... I went into this thinking it'd be more like $10k than $200, but it's a huge weight off. $44k is painful! 
@mo - congrats on a healthy kidlett! It's totally ok to be disappointed, you'll still be a great mom to him, too!


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

I feel better today after a night's rest and a moment to process everything. I'm definitely happy about this baby and are coming around about the fact that its a boy. I am going to ask for a confirmation next week at my scan follow-up just to be sure. 

The family is over the moon and I talked to my mom about my feelings. She said it was ok and that its normal. We've shared the name with some of the family but I'm holding out on revealing the sex with friends and coworkers until we're sure. 

So, we're having a baby!!!!!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

FINALLY managed to fix the roster colors. I know, I'm the only one who cares. But it was making me crazy. Ahem.

*autumn* - Sorry things have been going rough for you, especially with your dh. If you don't feel comfortable complaining here, feel free to complain to me via PM. Sometimes, you just need to vent. And YAY for such a "cheap" baby. :grin:

*Mo* - Glad you are feeling more accepting of a boy. I know you'll work through it. It's okay to feel some initial disappointment, though.

*Boots* - Have you heard back about your testing yet? Did I miss that? I've read everything, but am just now getting to reply and need to go to bed rather than reread the thread.

Everyone else - sorry I'm not doing very well with personals. But I love hearing from you all.

AFM, 31 weeks, baby is so, so, so wiggly - I finally know what moms who talk about feeling the baby do flips are talking about. My son, while wiggly in his own way, simply did not do the acrobatics this little girl pulls off. Yesterday, several times, I felt her trying to turn - I could literally feel her get in a transverse position, kick and squirm a little, then go back to whatever position she'd been in before. Such a weird feeling! Next appointment with the doctor is in a little under a week. I hope she can tell me if the baby is still breech (in which case, I want to encourage her flipping efforts!), or if she's turned vertex (in which case, I hope she keeps getting stuck before turning!), because I really cannot tell. Anyway, more I could say, but I really have to go to bed.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

Mo - For what it's worth.... we didn't find out the gender of either of our LO's. When DS came, I KNEW we were having a boy. Mother's intuition lol. I was all good with it - actually kind of excited since we already had a girl. In some ways I had thought it would be nice to have another girl, to give DD a sister, but I also wanted to give her a brother, so either way I (thought) i'd be happy.

After DS was born, a couple weeks in, I suffered from gender disappointment. I felt like the WORST mom EVER. It was horrible!!! I wrote a post on it on my blog in case you're interested in checking it out, it may help you out, it may not, but I had to mention it since I've been there. Here's the link to the specific post (funny enough it's one of my most popular - and I don't have a ton of followers):

http://3hearts2hold1love-emms.blogspot.com/2013/03/gender-disappointment.html

I'll tell you now, I wouldn't change it for the world. I couldn't imagine having anyone but my little guy. So allow yourself time to grieve the loss of the little girl you wanted, and by doing so, it will allow yourself to really be happy about having another little guy!!

Autumn - sorry about the issues, I'm also here for you if you want to PM me.... DH and I have been through our fair share of ups and downs, including a separation and quite a bit of couseling.

Hi to everyone else! I keep reading, but don't post too often. I hope all is well!!!!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Good morning ladies!!!
I'm just saying hi. It can be quiet in here. Thanks @monkeyscience for getting our rooster color coded!!!
@ hope4light I hope you are well. I like it when you come out of lurking. You always provide so much support and validation for feelings. I wish I better at that.
@Xerxella, I know you are on vacation. You are pregnant with twins!!! @Kewpie, where is my bump buddy?? 
Hi everyone else!
As for me, I'm still a bit fatigued and I'm sure I am getting over the morning sickness. The mornings though I realize can dictate my day. I have been struggling with what to eat for breakfast. Lately it's been a bowl of raisin bran and and egg. But I feel a little sick after the cereal. Maybe after not eating all night it is not what the baby/ my body wants. This morning I went for an egg with pieces of chicken. I didn't even add salt or anything. I feel like I do well with protein. And I'm having a chai tea. So we will see.
We got our inspection yesterday and we have some repairs and more negotiating to do on the house. Spots are dry rot. The ocean air and wind is so harsh on coastal houses!! I really really like this house.
Because we spent 40 k to get pregnant and just bought/ buying a house dh husband is telling me he does not want to spend the $200 on the MaterniT test. A big part of me thinks everything is okay with this baby and if anything shows up it will be seen in an ultrasound. Also, no matter what we want this baby so, I'm kinda not sure if I will do the test next week.
Okay, if you got this far thanks for reading. I'm just rambling..... Early morning ramblings.... Nothing important.
Tracy


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Had my regular maternal check- upyesterday. I have gained one pound so far this pregnancy, which is goodaccording to midwife. She suspects I will see some slight increase over thenext few months. Since I had a little extra cushioning beforehand, they don't want me to gain too too much weight. 

Baby Boy's heart rate was 159 and he was kicking up a storm.She said I'm doing just fine. Oh by the way, my placenta is posterior, whichexplains why I feel everything. 

Busy busy weekend ahead with DS's birthday party and myin-laws arriving in town later today for the festivities. I'm pretty much goingto be on the go for the next 4 days so I'll catch with you guys later!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Good day again mamas!!!!!!!


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Thank you! I just get so frustrated & upset that I can't make everyone happy! Oh well, I know it's not actually my job, but I guess it's the darned hormones!

Mo - glad to hear the good report! Have a great weekend.

Tracy -protein was totally key for me!


----------



## Silverbird (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,


Sorry I haven't read back I hope to soon.
Some of you might remember me from I long time back I joined the IVF thread back in 2011. I'm afraid I've been too fed up with the process to keep posting each round of treatment I've done.
Anyway I wanted to post because I just did my fifth round of treatment a FET using donor eggs and sperm.
And I have a BFP!!!!!!
So just wanted to let people who might remember me know and hopefully join you guys


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Despite reading along every few days, I've been way too paranoid to post here since my first scan. As it turns out, all my follow up scans after the first one have been good. I'm 12 weeks today. 

My NT scan is booked for the 6th and I am nervous as hell about it. My primary fear of course, is that the baby won't be alive. I'm also terrified of genetic abnormalities. We've been on the wrong side of the odds for so long and on so many occasions, I feel like if the baby IS alive, then there will almost certainly be something wrong. Finally, if the baby is alive, and normal, then I have to have a cerclage, which has it's own risk of causing miscarriage. I feel as though there is no way I'm going to make it through this next week without some bad news. It's excruciating. 

The hardest part is that my husband is excited. Really excited. He came to my last scan, which they did in 3D, and he was just blown away. He hasn't been emotionally invested in any of our other pregnancies since the first, in 2009. And now he is, and I'm so worried that he is going to be crushed. 

Apologies for the AAM.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Silver - Good to see you again! And congrats!

Milk - Thanks for coming out of hiding.  I'm so excited, too! But if I were you, I'd probably be a complete mess. Why the cerclage? Do you have issues with your cervix? Or are they just trying anything/everything to help you get this baby to term?


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow. @Milk8shake I'm coming back from vacation. (Fishing in Ontario, Canada. Thankyou all my Canadian friends for having great fishing!)

I'm floored to read your update. I'm holding on with my fingernails and I hope your little bean is too. Do the have a MaterniT21 type test? You could do a quick blood test and get some answers on if there's genetic problems.

So, when was your last u/s? Do you have a Doppler?

Wow. Just wow. Keep us updated. I'm sending all the hopes and prayers I have in the world to you.

Hello to everyone else! I'll do updates soon. Nothing new with me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake 12 weeks!!!!!!!!! That is so wonderful. I'm happy for you. We were suppose to be bump buddies as well. I'm 12 weeks!
@Silverbird
Congrats on your bfp!!!!! We used donor eggs as well and dh sperm!!! Yay, it's such a different journey using donor eggs and exciting. I have many questions for you!!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks guys
@Monkey - cerclage is because my unicornuate uterus puts me at a high risk of PTL and incompetent cervix. I've also had five curettes and a hysteroscopy, so there's a good chance those procedures might have weakened it.

@X - I've had scans at 7, 8, 9 and my last scan was at 10+2 (this is the longest I have ever gone without a scan!). I don't have a doppler, but if by some miracle the baby is okay on Wednesday, I plan to get one. We do have the genetic testing here, but it's pretty new, and they don't consider it diagnostic. It costs about $800 (all oop) and takes about 10 days. I'm waiting on the outcome of the scan to decide if it's "worth it". 
@Tracy - congrats on 12 weeks :grin: Hope you are feeling well!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake
I bought a doppler and it came early this week. It picks up heartbeat above 12 weeks. Only I just concentrated on finding the heartbeat cause we all know what it sounds like and I found a heartbeat in the lower right of my belly.! We I looked at the LCD of the doppler it does not even detect it ! Maybe because it's really light. I did turn the volume up. I got my iPhone and tried to time and it was about 160 beats. I actually lost count because the beat is so fast.
I will be praying and all I can do for the 6 th. Please keep us posted as you have now pulled us in and we are all rooting for you like before, okay? @Xerxella
How as vacation? Do tell even if you think you have nothing to say. It is nice to see you around. You mere presence gives this thread an uplift!!!!! Hugs! I think I am so use to hanging out with you on the fertility challenged thread and I realized that we were always so busy there and because something was always happening and then we got pregnant and nothing! Boring boring and just anxious about our babies 

Afm
I had a dream I was still at my old clinic and they thawed 3 of my embryos and the the embryos did not make it. I was so so upset and was convinced it was the clinics fault. I was so depressed kinda like last summer. It was weird. Maybe I'm having anxiety about the house? Baby?


----------



## Silverbird (Dec 30, 2008)

Monkey: thanks good to see you here too.

Tracy: thanks and congratulations to. You too. Ask away though dont know if I can help.

Milkshake I hope things go ok for you. 

Anyone know if rcr or blue ezzey still check in here? There was a while when it looked like none of us would get pregnant but their babies are growing up now!

Kewpie good to see you again can't believe your heading for more twins! Congratulations


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Silver - @rcr pops in from time to time. It's been a bit longer since we heard from blue.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Milk8Shake, I'm sending you tons of love and hope!! I'll be thinking of you on Wednesday! I'm sure it must be super hard to see DH get excited and to be a ball of nerves and worry. Big hugs!!!

Silver bird, I'm so happy for you! Congrats!!!


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

I saw my name tagged (thanks Monkey). 

Silver - YAY!!!!!! Congrats. I am so happy for you. I used donor embryos too. 

Milk - yay!!!! 12 weeks is amazing! is that the farthest you have gotten? Just take a deep breath and take it one day at a time. Before you know it (hopefully) those days will turn into nine months!

Sorry I am not around much anymore. It was such a horrible time of my life. If was combined with taking care of my mom, who had Amzheimer's (she died almost a year exactly before baby girl was born). I just need to put it all behind me. DH and I are still in the process of healing our marriage, which IF took a huge toll on. Sometimes I wonder if we are really going to recover or just end up getting a divorce. We just got in these angry habits and it is really hard to break them now. I kept putting off working on us because of IF and my mom, and now so much time has gone by... It is all so hard. Also, I find myself wanting another baby again, which I know is impossible, I am lucky I got little girl at all. I think I was in the habit of wanting another for so long my brain will not stop the wanting another. 

On the other hand, little girl and big brother are great. I can't imagine having children closer in age. I know that is what everybody wants, and I am sure there are great parts. But seeing them together and how much in love they are with each other I can't imagine it any other way. She is crawling all over the place and getting into everything. And smiling at everyone.


----------



## Silverbird (Dec 30, 2008)

Tear thanks

Rcr thanks. Thats ok I just wanted you to know you and blue and some of the others were so good to me during the horrible time when dh died.

I was sorry to hear about your mum last year. And so sorry to hear about you and dh. I guess give it time the stress snuck up on you over a long time it may take a while to get back. Not that I have any experience! Glad your little ones are doing so well


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

Tracy - awe, thanks  I think you do great at supporting! Sometimes I feel like I only jump in at strange times, but I'm glad to whenever I can help someone out  We didn't do any of the extra tests... we knew we were going to have our babies regardless, so why not spend that time in bliss and not worrying about the end goal?

SILVER!!! HI girl!! It's SO good to see you, and even better to see you with a BFP!!! YEAH!!! Congrats!!! (sorry, lot's of !! to make a point ha ha)

Milk - OMG I'm so glad to hear this! I can't imagine how anxious you must be... please know that we are here for you - any time, no matter what! I'm hoping hoping hoping for you that everything continues to go smooth and you'll be posting about your birth notice in approximately 28 weeks!!!

rcr - oh honey, I'm sorry to hear about the rought time on the marriage. One thing that our therapist said to us (unfortunately it was at the time that I wasn't listening, but I've never forgotten, and use it when I feel like life is getting in the way) was that sometimes you have to do the things you maybe aren't in the mood to do... I'm not talking DTD, but things like hugging, kissing, holding hands, cuddling, etc. By simply doing them you're reminding yourself and each other that there is/was something there. Big hugs to you, don't let IF rip this away from you too. After DH and I reconciled I realized that walking away was the biggest mistake of my life. Now, almost 5 years after reconciliation we are doing amazing. We've had some bumps in the road (one of them more like mountain sized) but we keep trying and keep fighting for each other and ourselves and I'm so glad we did/do/are. Hang in there!!! Glad the kiddos are doing good!!

AFM - The kids started a new daycare today, that was kinda hard for all of us. I took my time in dropping them off. I'm hoping to get DD into the school systems preschool this month to help with her speech. I mailed in my paperwork today, so hopefully they'll call soon and we can get the 'home study' done sooner versus later. She's also finally interested in wearing big girl underwear, but is still having accidents. I'm good with that - she seems to be trying most days so I'll take it where I can. Her birthday was just a week and a half ago, I can't believe she's 4!!

Our dog died 2 1/2 weeks ago. DH was out of town, of course. And even though the vet said (she had been sick and we knew it was just a matter of time) that we'd most likely have to put her down as house pet's don't tend to die on their own (good diets, no survival of the fittest, etc) she did actually go on her own. Looked like she just laid down, went to sleep, and never woke up. The bad part about that is I came home from a seminar to find her. Luckily I hadn't picked the kids up yet from daycare, but I was a mess. Called my parents and they came over to help me out, including taking her to the local 24 hour animal hospital for cremation.

And I am finally starting back for my MBA this month. I've wanted it for as long as I can remember (seriously, I knew as a kid I'd get it) but after IF got in the way, then some moves, then 2 kids, then DH traveling, well, it just kept getting pushed off. So DH finally said - Just Do It. So, I did. Little nervous, little excited. Life's gonna get even crazier. Glutton and all that. (did I even spell that right? It looks wrong ha ha)

Otherwise - keeping an eye on everyone! Glad to see everyone doing well!!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@hope4light
Thanks for posting such a long post. I enjoyed reading it. Congrats on starting up school again! Eeks, one day I will be going back too I imagine. It's gonna be hard works with kiddos but it does seem as we get older, we get smarter so it will probably be a piece of cake for ya.
I'm sorry to hear about your dog( hugs)
Please keep us post( well me anyway )


----------



## Silverbird (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks hope I agree it metirs a lot of !!!!!! Only took me 4.5 years to graduate from the ivf thread! 

Sorry to hear about your dog.

Well done with school  and I hope thr day care goes well. 

AFM: got the forms for midwife to call me  and gp prescribed all my meds which is a massive saving 

But I'm not sleeping well and worrying a lot


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Silverbird
How many weeks are you?

Oh and I just had questions like where do you live and did you go through an agency or use your clinics pool and were the embryos fresh or frozen? Just basic questions


----------



## Silverbird (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi tracy,

I'm 5 weeks 

I live in Wales. 

My frozen embroys were saved from my last round with fresh donor eggs. My clinic picked to donors though obviously I had a say.

Funny looking at midwife forms have any members of your family had .... not really relevant! 

What about you?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I'm in oregon
I'm 12+weeks.
I had a fresh cycle from a donor pool at my clinic!!

Are you having any morning sickness? I think I'm about to get over mine. First trimester stinks.. Lol


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Tracy - Somehow I thought you were on the east coast! Totally wrong. My brother just moved to Oregon this year - Portland/Hillsboro area.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

So the doc was sure she heard 2 different heart rates at my appointment last night. I'm measuring 20 weeks and I'm 16 weeks. So, that's good. 

Now I just wait 2 weeks for the anatomy scan. We'll start to tell everybody after that. If it goes well.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
Seems everything is just great to me. Now we wait for the scan! I'm sure all will be good @monkeyscience
Yep, in oregon on the coast! I am very familiar with Hillsboro! Great location.
Afm
I have an appointment on Thursday so I'm a bit anxious. I keep hearing a heartbeat so that is relieving.

I'm having issues laying on my back or right side at night. Last night I woke from sleeping on my back and I felt awful sick like I might throw up for about 15 minutes. I'm off to research but if any one has any info please share???????


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

I keep Googling what time it is in Australia, hoping it will get to be time for good news from you, *Milk*. Still in the wee hours of the morning, though. 

I wish it were Wednesday, here, too. 32 week appointment is tomorrow, and I want the results of my lab tests and for my doc to tell me if this baby is breech or not!

*Tracy* - Maybe the baby's laying on your vena cava? I know laying on your left side is recommended to avoid compressing the vena cava (major vein returning blood to the heart). For me, laying on my left side is about the only way to tame my hideous heartburn (which in the early days also caused nausea). So maybe that's it?

*X* - Glad things are continuing to go well. Will be waiting anxiously for your scan. Still planning on keeping the sex a surprise?

argh, potty accident. More later.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Wake up @Milk8shake !!! It's Wednesday morning in Australia! OK. It's like 3 am, but maybe your appointment is early???? What time is your appointment? Update us when you can. We're thinking of you. :grouphug


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Sending love and big hugs to milk8 today! :x I'm rooting for you!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Finally on my computer so I can do this... @blueyezz4 - Silver wanted you to see her good news. And I love you!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Sorry for the suspense, it was a late appt. Short story is that baby is alive and appears normal. My downs risk is 1:2600. My cervix measuring 2.7cm.

I'm booked in for my cerclage first thing in the morning and I'll be in overnight. I'm nervous about it!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Yay for continued good news! It's not your fault you live in Upsidedown land, and we're all obsessed stalkers. 

Good news about the overnight stay is that you should be able to get lots of reassuring monitoring, right? Hoping and praying for the best.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Milk8, a big landmark crossed! May I allow myself a :joy? Good luck with the cerclage! Thank you for the update. Keep us posted when you can! :Hug


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

milk - glad to hear everything remains good!!! update us once you get out and let us know how it all went. Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake
This is you miracle baby. Congrats mama!! So happy for you!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milk8shake - I told you. I'm keeping this pregnancy; therefore, you're keeping yours. 

I'm glad they're being proactive. I'm so hopeful for you. Sending so much love your way.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry for my random fragmented posts - I don't seem to be able to sit down and get all my thoughts together at once!

I did mean to say thanks, *Autumn*, for the idea of keeping my legs close together when rolling in bed. It's made a significant difference in how painful it is for me to roll over! And it's pretty counterintuitive (at least, it was to me), so I never would have though to try it.

AFM, 32 week visit went well. Choroid plexus cyst is gone, so that's good. I passed my GTT by the skin of my teeth - 137, and the cutoff they use is 140. Apparently some places use a stricter cutoff of 130, but my doctor was good with 140, due to my weight and ethnicity (apparently some ethnicities are more prone to gestational diabetes - not something I knew before, but something my doctor has mentioned a couple of times). She said my iron levels were okay, because they were above 10, but the actual copy of the labwork I got listed them as low. It was 11.something, and the lab cutoff for adequate was 12 something. So I'm going to be trying to get in two rounds of iron a day, instead of just one. She wasn't 100% certain, but thought the baby is now vertex, so that's good. She said she'll do a quick scan at 35 weeks to confirm that. I'm not thrilled about that (I wish I still had my midwives, who were much more confident with their palpation skills), but I assume it will be a very, very quick look. If the baby is breech, it looks like ECV or c-section would be my only options - she did not sound supportive of breech birth really at all. So I'll be hoping baby girl keeps her head down! I'm supposed to write up my birth plan for my 35 week visit and go over it with the doctor, who will then fax it to the hospital. She says her only real "sticking point" is Vitamin K - she's very strongly in favor of that. We ended up getting it with my son because the midwife (who had seen our plan to refuse it prior to the birth) really pushed it on us the night ds was born, which kind of ticked me off. So I'll have to think about whether or not that's a fight worth having. Scheduled all my appointments through 40 weeks today - this is starting to get very real!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

I've been thinking about vitamin k lately, too. I'd rather not, but at the same time, it does seem rather mundane and if you're one of the rare ones who REALLY needs it, you'll be glad you got it. I wish more places were supportive of oral vitamin k. It seems so much easier.

What's everybody else thinking/ doing?


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

Monkey and X - we did oral vitamin K.


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

Hope - thanks for the advice. I really liked the part about not letting IF take this away too. I hadn't thought of it like that. Sorry about your dog.

Silver and Tracy - the whole thing about family history gets even funnier after they are born. Everybody tells me how much she looks like either me or DH, and we just laugh. There are always weird moments at the doctors office - like even little things like being allergic to peanuts. We choose to have fun with it. I went to the gynacologist for the first time since IVF and she asked me what I am doing about birth control. I told her that infertility and being 40 is birth control. She said, well, you just got pregnant. I just laughed and told her that I don't need birth control. 

Milk -yay! That makes me so happy.

Blue - like Silver and Monkey said, please pop in. I miss you, old friend. We went through so much together


----------



## MakeItSew (Jul 20, 2011)

Milk8shake said:


> Despite reading along every few days, I've been way too paranoid to post here since my first scan. As it turns out, all my follow up scans after the first one have been good. I'm 12 weeks today.
> 
> My NT scan is booked for the 6th and I am nervous as hell about it. My primary fear of course, is that the baby won't be alive. I'm also terrified of genetic abnormalities. We've been on the wrong side of the odds for so long and on so many occasions, I feel like if the baby IS alive, then there will almost certainly be something wrong. Finally, if the baby is alive, and normal, then I have to have a cerclage, which has it's own risk of causing miscarriage. I feel as though there is no way I'm going to make it through this next week without some bad news. It's excruciating.
> 
> ...


 @Milk8shake I am coming out of stalker hiding to root for this baby! I used to stalk the Bitter Sushi Ladies thread, but never chimed in because my problem is staying pregnant, not getting pregnant. Fingers crossed that this is finally the sticky baby you deserve so much.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milk8shake - I hope the procedure is going/went well this morning. Rest up. We're thinking about you.

@MakeItSew - There are a few of us around who's main problem is staying pregnant, not getting pregnant. That's why we called it the "Fertility Challenged" thread. It's for all of us. If you're still in the trying phase, the Fertility Challenged Thread under Infertilty is wonderful with lots of people, with ots of different stories. Please know, you are welcome. :w


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Milk- I'm floored by your update. So amazing! I hope everything continues to go well.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

So happy for all the great news and support in this thread, even if I haven't been around long enough to know all of you. It's just super encouraging. 

My Maternit21 test results came back non-reportable. I don't know why, I read online it could be because of my higher BMI, but they said it was the twins and wanted to do a redraw at 15 w3d. (So specific?) I know Xerxella's worked fine. Anyway, I am 12 weeks right now and I decided to do an NT scan instead. I am so glad we did that. Got to see both babies moving around looking great. Tech was very happy. A is slightly bigger than dates and B is measuring perfect. We are so happy and my anxiety is starting to reduce a bit. Now we're just hoping we aren't going to have to pay for the Maternit21 test, we will be calling Sequonim directly. 

It's been hard not to read lots of doom and gloom stuff about twins. I was on a FB group and someone posted pictures of her babies she lost without any warning. Anyway, I missed this group and I'm looking forward to staying caught up. I actually am not so tired and starving all the time, so hopefully that will help.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

*Boots* - Wow, never heard of that (unreportable results). That's got to be unnerving! Glad your ultrasound was reassuring.

Also, I was directed to an excellent, research-based article on Vitamin K today. Very long, but so worth reading. (*Xerxella*, this should be right up your alley!)


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

It actually just means there wasn't enough fetal dna to analyze, and I was pretty sure it wasn't indicative of a problem with the twinsies because of what I'd read online. So no harm unless they try to make us pay! Well, no clues as to the sexes but oh well.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@iixivboots - Yeah on a good u/s! As far as the Mat21 testing, I would think the'd say, send a new sample and we'll only charge you once. Like you noted, I don't think it's an indication of a problem, just and indication that your blood sample didn't hold enough fetal DNA. There's really so very little fetal DNA, it's only surprising that an inconclusive result doesn't hapen MORE often! Believe me, I know it's hard to stay positive! But, the fact that these beans look good and you've successfully carried a pregnancy before means that the odds are on your side for everything to work out. Now, I just need to convince myself of that!


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

We had our 12 week u/s yesterday. Both are still looking good. I'll be starting to see the perinatologist starting beginning of september. I love seeing them cause their u/s equipment is so much more detailed.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the stalker love. I think the procedure went as well as could be expected, although it was far more painful than I expected, which was not a lot of fun. I think I was expecting it to be similar to post D&C, which it certainly was not. I was on strict rest (no getting out of bed) for 24 hours, and now I'm allowed to "potter" around from bed to couch to shower etc but nothing more, until after my follow up which is next Thursday. 

At the morning rounds, the doctor was talking to me about staying a second night if I felt I needed it, and I was leaning toward doing that. I had had the room to myself for the first night, but the following morning they moved this horrible ******* family in with me (it was a twin room). I'd been so glad to be alone on the quiet antenatal ward, not having to see or hear any babies. Then, BAM! This stupid woman was a teenager, 29 weeks with twins and all they (her, mum and boyfriend) could talk about was that they hoped she had them this weekend, because it would be much more convenient for everyone, and they wouldn't need as much time off work, etc. "Bragging" about how her babies would be okay because they were already bigger than some of the babies in the SCN. The mum and boyfriend kept insulting each other and it was really horrible. On top of that, I had to listen while they did routine doppler checks on the babies, so I spent a fair bit of yesterday crying, and I was so glad to get the hell out of there in the end. 

Sorry for AAM, I'm far too self centred at the moment for anything else.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Milk - that sounds awful! I can't believe they'd want to put their babies at risk for convenience. It's not just about size. Ugh. I feel sorry you had to be subjected to their nonsense. Don't worry about the aam. You have plenty to worry about.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

I am so constipated and in agony. Sorry for tmi...


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

*Milk* - Glad things went fairly well. Sorry about the pain. And extra sorry about the idiots in that room. I feel sad for the babies that are coming into that situation. I hope those twins can stay put for awhile, as it doesn't sound like the family has any notion of how to take care of such fragile babies. 

*Kewpie* - I understand your pain. I'm not having that issue any more, but I have horror stories from early pregnancy that I will never tell the details of to anyone. Ever. Zofran does NOT do good things to your bowels.  Glad the babies look good, though!

*Boots* - Glad it's not so weird a result after all. I'd think with twins, you should have more DNA. But maybe there wasn't enough considering it is twins? Anyway, I hope you get things worked out.

AFM, DS had a fever yesterday that spiked last night, and he has been insanely fussy from last night till tonight. All while dh is gone on business. And he was supposed to get back tonight, but his flight got delayed, and he missed the last plane out of Minneapolis. So now he won't be home till almost lunch tomorrow. Meanwhile, DS has been super clingy, and has spent a lot of time sleeping or glassy eyed on my chest/lap/uncomfortably pregnant abdomen. And has gotten absolutely enraged at me several times for laying on the couch, though I can't figure out why. Blessedly, his fever seems to be gone, so hopefully he won't be so needy tomorrow. It was hard having him clearly need me so much, but feeling like vomiting or passing out because of the positions I was forced to sit in while holding him. Motherhood is a weird thing - his fussiness was simultaneously heartbreaking and really, really irritating.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

Milk - Glad it's done, but sorry for the crap you dealt with while there!!!

Kewpie - just got hugs for you. Man do I remember those moments.... and YEAH! for good u/s!

Monkey - I also totally understand that! Glad he's feeling better, and hope that he still is now (2 days later).


----------



## lilacvioletiris (Apr 3, 2011)

Ugh, a wonderfully crafted response lost because my baby picked up the mouse and clicked something. Oh, for teh days of "draft" on mothering anyway.
@Milk8shake so exciting to hear that you have made it to 12 weeks. I am rooting and praying for you and your little one and for you DH too.
@rcr every time I see a picture of you and your little girl and boy on facebook it makes me think how amazing genetics can be that your little girl looks like you even if you do not share any DNA.
@iixivboots come here for twin talk with out doom and gloom. Remember, I was "morbidly" obese when I got pregnant with my twins. Yes, I got gestational diabetes but I was able to control it with diet and exercise. I went to 40 weeks 1 day because I kept scheduling my prenatal appointments on Fridays hoping that I would spontaneously go into labor. Unlike most of the people on "multiple munchkins" facebook group I didn't think I needed to evict my babies just because they had passed the 38 week mark. I wish I could have waited for labor to spontaneously start because I think that the induction lead directly to my c-section because I had eaten no food for 36 hours except apple juice and jello and I wasn't in my right mind anymore. I loved it when my ob said I was having a "boringly normal" twin pregnancy.

AFM, well, if the sickness in the house will ever pass I will be happier. At least Daddy went to work today. He gets testy when he spends all day with the boys because the rambunctiousness of them is more than he can handle. the boys seem to be feeling better, even if they still have runny noses. Friday Aug 1 was the beginning of my twins "fever, cough, runny nose, watery eyes" week. It was terrible with them waking all the time all night long. Worse than when they were newborns because especially Edward, my cry wolf baby, wouldn't be comforted by just nursing and William, my sleep through the night baby, seemed to only be comforted by a warm bath - doing that several times a night gets old fast. The babies got well, then my husband got a fever and was coughing and achy. He came home from work on Thursday because his coworkers said he was pale and when I checked his temp was 100.2 degrees F. Hopefully today will be better.


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

Milk: sorry, that sounds horrible. I live in the land of 18 year old ******* moms (the American South), so I can imagine exactly how it was. Glad the procedure was ok though.

I am going back to work tomorrow after the whole summer off, and part time for the entire last spring semester. Little biscuit is going to my friends house (she stays home with her kids). I have been dreading this day for a long time.


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

I stalk the fertility challenged grads once in a while.. not much though. With Silverbird's news that she is pregnant, that means (I think) that every one of the people I knew over on "the other side" has moved on to the grads thread. Some were there for like forever, but I think everyone has moved on finally. I don't recognize any of the names over there now. Thank goodness for happy endings. I wish there as a good way to tell all the ladies on the other side that there is hope, that they will move on eventually, and life will be better.... but I don't really know how to say it. I don't go there very much because I can feel their pain and it is so real and recent for me still, but I am so glad that eventually everybody moves on and (mostly) gets pregnant somehow.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Ugh, crampy contraction-y feelings. Rang midwife, going in for a scan soon. Terrified.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Praying for you. Hope you see a squirmy little bean with a nice heartbeat.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

I have no idea how this keeps happening, but the scan was okay. Every time I'm certain it's over, and the baby is just chillin'.
Baby, placenta, etc all look good. Heartbeat was 157, measuring 13+2. Cerclage is "perfect" and cervix is the same length as pre surgery. 
This is officially the longest I have ever stayed pregnant. 

They can't say why I'm having these cramps - so unsettling, they feel just like early miscarriage contractions. :confused


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Milk8, I'm so glad the scan showed everything looks good. Could the cerclage be causing some cramping? Or could you be feeling your uterus stretch as the baby grows? There are definitely crampy/ stretchy phases that I remember. Ugh... How unsettling! I'm glad your midwife is quick to give you a scan for sanity's sake. Keep growing strong, little one!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milk8shake - I was going to guess the cerclage, too. But, I feel tons of pain pretty frequently from round ligament pain. I know because it's more along the sides and not directly in the middle. Your uterus is growing more than ever before and it's got challenges of it's own.

Huge hugs. :Hug I don't think anything will make you feel good about this pregnancy until someone puts a crying baby in your arms. (At least, that's how I feel). :grouphug


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi ladies I've been a bit of a lurker lately due to exhaustion and nausea. Today I have another check up. Almost 12 weeks and if we hear a heartbeat today we will probably work on taking an announcement picture. I feel pretty confident about this baby but asking for good vibes as I know I'll be a nervous wreck by the time my appointment rolls around at 4 pm today.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad for the good news, milk. And I know it's not really going to help, but cramps are often a part of a normal, healthy pregnancy.

Alive - praying for good news. I totally understand being both confident and anxious!


----------



## MakeItSew (Jul 20, 2011)

Milk8shake said:


> They can't say why I'm having these cramps - so unsettling, they feel just like early miscarriage contractions. :confused


Keeping my fingers crossed for you, but I will say that I cramped pretty regularly when I was pregnant with my daughter. My sister-in-law also had monthly bleeding! Bodies are really, really weird. And I'm sure your cervix isn't stoked about the cerclage.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Appointment went well. Baby's heartbeat was 158-160.  So I am finally feeling like this baby is here to stay. I am so grateful and excited.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

alivewithyou said:


> Appointment went well. Baby's heartbeat was 158-160.  So I am finally feeling like this baby is here to stay. I am so grateful and excited.


:grin:

My son actually slept last night, so that was wonderful. And even though I felt like I was coming down with the same thing, it hasn't gotten terrible. Almost 33 weeks. I keep telling myself, 8 more weeks, at most (though I wouldn't actually induce till closer to 42 - hoping it doesn't come to that!). I'm just done with pregnancy. Started working on a baby "registry", mostly in case someone wants to give me a gift, and also to sort through what we need in my own mind. So far I think I have a couple of small diaper covers on it, and that's it. I need to pick a winter-weather cover for the carseat, too. Other than that, I'm thinking some girly winter clothes 0-3 M and 3-6 M are really all we need. Oh, and I put a combo swing/bouncy seat on it, but I don't know if baby will actually like either thing, so I'm not set on buying it ahead of time. (ds hated the swing, but slept in the bouncy seat until he was about 9 months old).


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Milk8shake said:


> I have no idea how this keeps happening, but the scan was okay. Every time I'm certain it's over, and the baby is just chillin'.
> Baby, placenta, etc all look good. Heartbeat was 157, measuring 13+2. Cerclage is "perfect" and cervix is the same length as pre surgery.
> This is officially the longest I have ever stayed pregnant.
> 
> They can't say why I'm having these cramps - so unsettling, they feel just like early miscarriage contractions. :confused


I get crampy feelings all the time if that helps ease your fears at all. Some light cramping is good and a sign that you're growing. I can understand how terrifying it feels, of course. I'm glad all looks to be well. hang in there!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the reassurances guys. Cramps like that, in my lower back, have only ever meant one thing before.

After the cerclage, I had really bad ones for a good 18 hours or so. They said the procedures could cause contractions, so I was expecting them, although they hurt like a sumbitch.

I wasn't expecting them back after they had settled, so that was scary. The cerclage is more uncomfortable than I thought, and I'm really scared of overdoing it. Everyone at the clinic was lovely though, and said they are happy for me to come in if I'm concerned. That made me feel a bit less of a hypochondriac.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

Milk - I'm sorry about the scare, but I agree with others, it could just be a sign of a healthy pregnancy!! Hang in there, I continue to send you sticky baby vibes 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

Milk!!! Totally stopping by to say happy birthday and that I'm also sort of stalking you. :x


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Milk, how scary. Everyone is right that some cramping is normal, but you should call if you have any doubts, you do know your own body and experiences. Hoping this is your miracle baby.

Monkey, you are getting so close. I remember that done feeling so well, for me it always oscillated between ready to be done and not ready to have a newborn!

Xerxella and Kewpie, how are the other twinsies doing?

rcr, your post was really sweet. I seriously hold all the IF ttc mamas in my heart even if I don't know them personally.

Lilac, I do try to remember how well your pregnancy went! I am at even lower risk for pre-term labor because I've been pregnant before. And being older actually helps, too.  For once!

I had an OB appointment and an MFM consultation this week. Everyone seems to think everything looks and sounds great. We just talked about increased risks and monitoring. They did tell me that from my NT scan I had one 'quirky' result that was low papp-a. It's a placenta protein or something and can indicate trisomies or possible placenta issues, pre-e, or iugr. But my #s are good for the trisomies and my OB said papp-a actually leading to the other stuff was very very rare. Google scared the hell out of me. The perinatologist didn't recommend an amnio so they are pretty sure everything is all right. They didn't want to redo my M21 until 15 weeks, so I opted out. We would see any problems on the 18w anatomy scan anyway. I am dying to find out the sexes of these little beans. 
Hello heartburn, my old "friend". :irked


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@zubeldia :love

I'm so grateful for the familiar faces cheering me on. In fact, I'm kind of relying on it. MDC has been a hard place for me in the last year or two, but before that, it really was my lifeline. There's nothing like pouring your heart out to a bunch of *strangers* on the interwebs. So even though I have been horribly self centred, and haven't done a single personal, please know that I appreciate all of your comments. They have given me strength.

So Thursday was my birthday. Not that it was an important birthday, but it was just this goal date that I was hoping to still be pregnant by. Tomorrow will be 14 weeks, so it was just timing that made this weekend seem important to me. So I have about 12 hours until I'm officially second trimester.

I've slowly started to feel a bit less nauseous this week, which in and of itself is scary. It is a reassuring symptom. I've been so incredibly sick this pregnancy, which everyone thinks is a great sign. It has been really difficult though. I've lost 14lbs in the last 4-ish weeks - for a while there, I could barely stomach even water. I've never been this sick before, and I think that's what has hubby convinced this one is a fighter. I've finally been able to eat a bit more normally this week, I'm still losing weight, but at least I feel like the baby is getting some nutrition!

ETA: Hmm, apparently my ticker doesn't update.


----------



## Silverbird (Dec 30, 2008)

Milk: Happy Birthday and I'm glad your feeling better.
rcr: I know what you mean but I also feel like it can't be said as even though we do show good success overall its not guaranteed. From what I understand Blue's pregnancy was pretty much a medical miracle. You had insurance, I had NHS and saving and both of us had access to and willingness to use donor egg/sperm/embroys. Many of those would not apply to other people. it's a funny thought that I might not have been able to go through 5 rounds if my dh were still alive.
AFM: Scary night last Thursday as I started bleeding. I have a lovely friend who came round to look after me. But a scan showed one baby and a heart beat, 6 week 2 days. So relieved. Had my first mum to be massage 
Looking into a independent midwife, anyone else done this?


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

@Milk8shake, happy birthday! We must be due date buddies, I will be 14 weeks Monday! I will not go that long with the twins but I think they said my official due date is 2/16. My birthday is 2/14. So much excitement.

Sliver, that sounds scary, glad you and babe are okay.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy 14 weeks due date buddy 

Believe it or not, it's Sunday evening and I have suspected appendicitis. I'm sitting here analysing every twinge, hoping that I don't have to take myself off to the ER.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh good gravy @Milk8shake. You can't catch a break! I'm sorry you're going through that. Happy second trimester? I hope it turns out to be nothing. Keep us posted.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Milk8shake said:


> Happy 14 weeks due date buddy
> 
> Believe it or not, it's Sunday evening and I have suspected appendicitis. I'm sitting here analysing every twinge, hoping that I don't have to take myself off to the ER.


Oh man.  If it makes you feel better my mom had her appendix out when she wasn't too far along with me.. I want to say probably near the end of the first trimester and It turned out okay. So scary though. That's what I worry about being pregnant since every girl in my family has had her appendix out at some point.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Geeeeeze, Milk! That sucks. Hope it turns out to be nothing. Maybe that explains some of the pain you've been having? But YAY second trimester! That's a big milestone. Oh, and belated happy birthday!!

We are going to have so many February babies - surely someone can arrange for one to come on my birthday, right??


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Boots - glad everything is looking good overall. Have you already told family/friends you're expecting again? Have you tried telling your son? (We've told ds, but he definitely doesn't get it!) The heartburn just will not die this pregnancy. I've had it from first trimester till now, and it's just getting worse. Sorry you're going through that, too.

Milk - I understand why the lessening nausea is worrisome, but I'm hoping that you're just one of the "normal" people who feels better after the first trimester. You deserve to be on the good side of a statistic for once!

Silver - Glad the scare was for nothing. Let me know when you are ready to be added to the roster. 

X - How are you? Don't you have an anatomy scan sometime soon?

AFM, I got ds's cold after all. So did dh. Sigh. But tomorrow is ds's second birthday! Daddy's taking the day off to have fun with us. Hoping the weather cooperates with our plans to be outside most of the day. Also meeting with a doula in the evening to see if we want to hire her. 7 more weeks. 7 more weeks and my mom will be here and this baby can show up!

P.S. Anyone heard from @Laggie? Pretty sure her babies should be here by now!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Sleepless night but no real increase in pain, so hoping that means no appendicitis. Have to wait on labs but at least it's almost business hours so I can call the midwife.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Hope you get some answers, Milk. I have had very little nausea with this pregnancy, even with twins, and I had so much with my son. Also it's getting to be time for those symptoms to fade. So I hope you can get some peace of mind soon. 

Monkey, I have sort of tried to tell our son. We got him a book and he likes it okay, but he likes it because the big kid goes to the pool. And lately he's been saying "Mama babies....1, 2, 3, 4, 5" haha. stop counting there, buckaroo! I know your son is around two but when was his birthday? And when is your February birthday? Mine is 2/14. I don't know if he'll get it before the twins get here or not. He'll be about 2.5.


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

Milk - what about gall bladder stones? I had them when I was pregnant and it was horrible pain. 

Silver - sorry about the scare. Glad it was nothing.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Boots - his birthday is tomorrow! (Maybe today for some of you - the 18th.) Mine is the 5th. Love your son's baby counting! My son also loves to count, but doesn't fully grasp what the numbers really mean. He'll keep counting to 3 even if there are only two objects, for instance. He just gets excited and doesn't want to stop.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh milk8, thinking of you and hoping you and baby are getting everything you need and on the mend! Huge huge hugs! For crying out loud! :Hug


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milk8shake - Thinking of you and hoping you have good news this morning!

Hi to everyone else! Sorry to not have personals. I've been pretty self absorbed lately.

AFM - Tomorrow is the BIG Level 2 ultrasound. And, my anxiety has been rising every day. Whenever I check, there's at least one heartbeat, but I'm really not feeling any movement which is just really starting to freak me out. I just think I SHOULD be feeling movement by now. I don't know. I don't expect good news tomorrow, but the logical part of my brain says there's really no reason to think there's a problem. But, I still worry.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
Don't worry!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sure it is all gonna be good for you. Don't worry 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

What time is your ultrasound, X? So we know when to start obsessively checking for updates.  Milk is counting on you to lead the way, I know you can do it!


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thinking good thoughts for Milk8, X, and LittleKind!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

monkeyscience said:


> Milk is counting on you to lead the way, I know you can do it!


What she said! Will be stalking for updates.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm in the waiting room now. Nervous.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Sending you good thoughts. I'm sure it will go great!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
Stalking and sending positive scan energy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Hopefully you're almost done, and hopefully you I to see the doc immediately to get good news!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

It's bad. Baby A looks good. Baby B has severe hydrops. That's massive amounts of fluid in his chest as abdomen. It's a very bad sign.

In addition, my cervix is funneling and shortening. It's at 1.8. I'm getting a cerclage tomorrow. You just had to go get a cerclage, didn't you @Milk8shake ?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Oh @Xerxella
I'm so sorry to hear about baby B. I'm so sorry. What did the doctors say about baby B. Are they doing more testing. Will the baby make it to term?
When I was pregnant with two my baby A had hydrops. Oh I'm thinking if you. You have a lot going on now. Hugs mama, hugs.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry it wasn't all good news.  I'm with Tracy on all the questions, but understand if you aren't feeling up to answering them. Still praying for you guys.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@tracyamber - we don't know much. The primary focus is to save baby A. I think the cerclage will be on time.

The fetal cardiologist happened to be in and did a detailed scan on B. His heart overall looks great. But, it did slow down into the 70's at one point during the scan. Very bad. But, it appears the hydrops is putting pressure on the heart, not the other way around. But, that still leaves us with the question as to why is the baby in hydrops? It comes down to 2 possibilities. Either, it's an inherent genetic problem or its caused by some sort of infection. Fifth disease, for instance, causes this. If it's a virus and he can fight it off, the hydrops may resolve on its own. If he can't fight it off....

If it's genetic, it depends what happens from here. If it gets better, he has a chance. If it gets worse or stays the same, he won't make it.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

So sorry to hear @Xerxella.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella the only way to know if it is an infection is to wait? Ugh, I'm so sorry mama.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

They'll test me tomorrow, but a lot of the tests come back negative even if it WAS an infection. My body handled it and cleared it quickly, but the baby is still managing it.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Hugs Xerxella! Sending energy and prayers xxx hoping they can make all ok


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

X, I'm so sorry. Hoping with you for the very best scenario. Keep us posted when you can. :hug

Milk8, how are you doing? Any update on the possible appendicitis?


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Damn this bullshit! @Xerxella you don't deserve this, and I'm angry. Really angry. My quick Googling tells me they need to determine the cause of the hydrops before they can determine possible treatments. I hope that they have referred you to a maternal fetal medicine specialist?

Re: cerclage, yes -I've done enough research to be an expert in the field. I wrote a whole bunch of details for you, and now I have deleted it. I"m sure you're freaked out, and maybe you actually want to listen to a real expert on this. But if you want my take, Facebook me.

My primary advice is to ask for progesterone shots to prevent preterm labour. It's common with cerclage/incompetent cervix. * VERY IMPORTANT.*


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

We know it's non-immune because I'm O- and DH is B+, I've had my rhogam shots everytime and with this last bleeding episode at 12 weeks, they did it again and checked to see if I had already build up any antibodies and I had not. I would think they'd check it again tomorrow. If not I'll ask them to along with my thyroid, which I understand can be a rare cause of hydrops. 

Unfortunately, there's no one to refer me to. I'm already seeing an MFM. I've made a call to the best hospital in our area for a second opinion. I'll wait for the call back. 

Right now we're classified as idiopathic, ie unexplained. 

I facebook messaged you about the cerclage. Any information you can give me would be welcome. I've done NO research on it. 

I still have progesterone from the ivf cycle, so I'll give myself an injection tonight and then ask the doc about it tomorrow.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

X - Hopefully Milk will clarify, but I think the progesterone they give for preterm labor is different than the stuff you do at the beginning of an IVF pregnancy. But I may be wrong. Here's a link about it - they say it is actually not proven to help if you are carrying multiples, but I didn't dive into the details of that. I really hope they can figure out a way to help you and your babies. I was crying at my computer earlier. I want this to work for you so much (obviously not as much as you yourself do), and I hate feeling helpless. I'm sure you feel the same way. I'm always here to listen, and if there's somehow more I can do, let me know. :hug


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't really know if there is any progesterone difference - I don't know enough about IVF meds. But I'm just taking normal progesterone pessaries, and will move to injections at some point in the coming weeks. Regarding multiples, I'd say just because it's not proven, doesn't mean it won't work. I'd put that down to a potentially lesser sized research pool. Not that Monkey's link isn't valid, but I'd be going with the "can't hurt, might help" theory. 

Hope you got my garbled FB message re cerclage. Sorry, but I was typing from work on my phone, so I hope it wasn't too hard to follow. The basic premise is that there are definite risks with a cerclage, but that the potential benefit is likely to outweigh the risk. Regardless, it's good to know what to expect.

I think it's great you got to see the cardiology specialist, but I also think a second opinion is the right move, even if you are in the hands of an MFM already. I'm definitely thinking of you - Google tells me it's 3am there, but I wouldn't be surprised if you are awake. I'll check in on my several nightly pee breaks tonight to see how you go tomorrow.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for clarifying, Milk. I thought you were talking about the progesterone shot that you only get a couple of times (I think). Anyway, I clearly don't know what I am talking about.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

Ohhh X, I'm so so sorry. I'm hurting so bad for you right now. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that B is a fighter and will make it through. Please update us whenever you feel up to it. Big big big big group hugs are coming your way.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

I think it's the regular progesterone. But, I'll find out more. I've read the studies on twins and progesterone and think that it's not proven prophylactically for twins. But, PTL is PTL. If B dies would it work then? Clearly, it's not that simple. I definitely think it's in the "couldn't hurt" category.

Right now I just hope A is a fighter and can survive through B's troubles.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, Tracy's son is living proof that survival is possible, which I think is pretty incredible. You tell your babies they have a big cheering section rooting for them!


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

X, DD was a twin and her twin didn't make it. I know how scary it is to wait and hope that at least one pulls through, because we were told we would just have to wait and see if my body would hold in to DD. I'm rooting for Baby A to hold on tight, and for Baby B to push through and be your second precious snugly. Huge, huge hugs during this scary time!

Ps - I hope that comes across as being empathetic and not a "story of hope" that just doesn't help. Sending you love!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
When is the cerclage? Will you be staying overnight? Hugs

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tenzinsmama (Apr 30, 2011)

Xerxella, just wanted to tell you that I have you and the babies in my thoughts... I hope you receive some answers soon.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you all for your thoughts. I'm out of surgery. The doc was happy with one stitch and not so happy with the other. She was concerned about how short the cervix is.  Now we just wait and see.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Hi guys, it's been a while since I logged in here. My baby girl has been keeping me busy! Being a mom is tough but I'm so happy 

Silverbird - I'm so happy to hear about your BFP! Congrats!

Milkshake - I'm over the moon to hear that this pregnancy has made it further than any other! This baby sounds like a winner!

Xerxella - sorry you're in a stressful situation right now. I'm thinking of you and you babies, and I'm hoping so hard that everything works out. 

Monkeyscience, tracyamber, everyone else... Hi!


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Xerxella, I am so so sorry to read about all the complications with your twins. I hope you have a great care team. I know nothing can really comfort you or ease your worries except time. Really really hoping that you hear good news soon.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella 
Hugs(())

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thinking of you, X!


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi to everyone,

I am so sorry you are dealing with all this @Xerxella, hugs hun. And prayers


----------



## Silverbird (Dec 30, 2008)

Xeralla: Thinking of you and both babies I hope they make it.


Sourie: Thanks


Hope everyone else is OK. I'm up and down. emotional then fine. tired then fine etc.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Thinking of you @Xerxella


----------



## thecoffeebean (Apr 11, 2011)

Lots of love and prayers sent out for my friend @Xerxella <3


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Also here praying for you @Xerxella. Hope you and both babies are doing well.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

You guys are sweet coming here! Everything seems stable for now. It's just a waiting game. I'm excited to have found an article that supports progesterone use in twin pregnancies with a shortened cervix.

Here it is: http://www.dmc.org/prb

It links to the official AJOG article.

At least it supports my decision to do progesterone regardless of their "no studies on twins ruling".

But I feel like a thread-killer. What's going on with everyone else?


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

I have to say I'm thrilled you found and article that agrees with me! Of course at this stage in the game, I feel like I know much more than most doctors anyway. What did your doc have to say about it? Did you end up with shots? 

I'm also pleased to see some old faces showing you the love X! You deserve it.

Hope everyone is doing okay. I haven't felt much like updating because of course my problems feel pretty insignificant in comparison. I'm probably not the only one! 

AFM: a couple of 'milstones'. I got a doppler, and can confirm that 'Parasite' is still kicking. I was definitely worried that the heartbeat might have stopped after last scan and I actually didn't make it to the second trimester. My dad actually went big time out of his way to organize the doppler for me, which was really sweet. Given that I'm gonna be three weeks betweens scans this time, I'm grateful.

I am also officially out of the pregnancy closet at work. It's earlier than I intended, but I have had so much time off for illness and the cerclage, I think they were a bit worried. I've felt really bad being dishonest, especially when they have been concerned about me. Also, we have a reasonably social culture (read: drinks after work) and after staying sober for the last 4 or 5 work nights out, I was copping a lot of interest in my lack of alcohol consumption.

Considering that I work in IT, in a 98% male office, they were a LOT more enthusiastic and excited than I expected. None of them know my history, so the reaction was very different to most people's. They actually think that pregnancy=baby, and I was really overwhelmed at how happy everyone was for me! I got lots of hugs and kisses, which is highly unusual. It was nice... 

I'm still very nervous and wonder if it was the right move, but it's kind of a weight of my shoulders too.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake
I like you story. Thanks for sharing. I got a doppler too and sometimes I can't find the heartbeat but when I wait a few minutes or come back later I find it. I'm happy all is going for you. @Xerxella
I love that everyone came out to give you support!!!!!!! Please keep us posted on the wait.
I have not been posting here much mainly because I don't have much to say and it's a bit quieter in here than I am use to being on the fertility challenged thread. I'm 15 weeks and my next appointment is on the 4 th . I still have not had a scan can you believe it. They are treating me like every other pregnant woman and though I understand, waiting for when I'm 21 weeks for my scan seems tortuous. On the 4 th I feel like I'm going to be twittling my thumbs because I won't be getting a scan then. My OB is and hour away and I'm considering calling them and telling them I will pee in the cup at our local hospital
and just schedule me for my 21 week scan. Err, ! Other than that our appraisal on our house was today and we will be contracting a worker next week to make repairs and hopefully we close on the 12th!! 
Pretty much that's it . I'm like @Silverbird, one minute I'm fine and the next I'm not, emotionally and physically.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi All! I am hesitantly posting here for the first time. With my previous losses I never came to the graduates thread due to the fear that it might not work. This time I'm trying to be more positive. Thus, my hesitant foray into the elusive "other side." I know some of you and look forward to getting to know the rest of you!!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Adie - I'm going to follow your lead and be brave 
Ladies is it ok if I join too? I'm 5wks2days, and hanging out till my first scan on 2/9. 
Xerxella - I've been wanting to say for a while, I hate that your going through all this trauma.
Milk8hake - how are you doing? Feeling more settled after the cerclage?


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milk8shake - Yeah for happy coworkers! It's sweet to see their naiveté. LOL. I haven't been able to talk to the doc yet since its the weekend. I talk to them on Monday. In the meantime, I have a ton of progesterone in oil shots from my ivf, so I've been using that. I agree. You really DO know a lot more than most docs and I think we all know more about ourselves than docs. 
@tracyamber - yeah for a normal pregnancy! An for closing on the house! How exciting!!!!!! KUP! 
@adiejan - congrats!!!! Can you update us on everything so far? How far along are you? When's your next (first?) scan?

AFN - Nothing to report. Everything seems stable for now. We'll know more next Wednesday.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Xerxella- First, I just wanted to say I'm thinking about you and sending you lots of positive energy

In answer to your questions, I'm currently 4wks1d...so barely preggers. I did an FET after overstimming in June. My first beta was 12dpo- 36...progesterone low at 9.9. Second beta 14dpo- 85...progesterone 17.2. So a 38 hour doubling time, I am happy with that. Would definitely like to get my progesterone higher. I am on a higher dose now. My first scan will be 9/9. I hope it is ok if I join you all. It's very hard for me to insert myself here as I have so many fears about believing it could finally work.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome, @chuord and @adiejan! We are happy to have you here, and I think we all understand feeling cautious, even if you're thinking positive. Let me know when you're ready to be added to the roster, and what you want your blurb to say. (No pressure to do that if you don't want to!)
@adiejan - I'm really glad to see your progesterone has come up. Did the clinic have you add more supplemental progesterone (were you on it before?), or did it rise naturally? Either way, that is a good thing! And that's a good doubling time, too. I know the wait between betas and first ultrasound seems like forevvvvvvvvvvvvvver. (I had my first beta this pregnancy at 9 DPO, so it really was an eternity before my scan at 6w2d.)
@Xerxella - Still praying for you guys. Glad that things seem to be holding steady for now and that you were able to find something about the progesterone. Are you having another ultrasound next Wednesday, or just a follow-up appointment?
@Milk8shake - Awww... that is really sweet about your coworkers. I'm one who would rather people know, most of the time, so I think it's good you shared.  Glad the doppler has been able to give you some reassurance. I would definitely use one, too, in your place.
@tracyamber - Yay for making progress on the house! I'm excited because we should be getting an estimate for laminate flooring in our dining area next week. The carpet must go! And anyone who designs an eating area with carpet should be banished to the lowest circles of hell. :irked Or just assigned a toddler to feed in said area for 3 meals.

Probably missing a few people, but I really should be going to bed - hi to anyone I missed!

AFM, same-old-same-old here - just reference any post from the last month, it's probably all still true. I would really appreciate getting my sense of smell/taste back, though. (It's from a cold, not the pregnancy, so hopefully it will happen eventually.) Had a blah rainy day here, but had a lot of fun playing games with dh and ds tonight. Now I need to try to get some sleep. 9 AM church is so early!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome @chuord and @adiejan :goodvibes:goodvibes


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord and @ adiejan
I don't know who you are but congrats and welcome............just kidding!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Ha ha Tracy  omg I just this second realized that I totally forgot to do the pineapple core - fluff for brains lol.


----------



## lilacvioletiris (Apr 3, 2011)

@Milk8shake that is sweet about all your coworkers. I know it was hard for me to "hide" my pregnancy when I was so excited I was pregnant but cautious about telling people in case something went wrong. 
@Xerxella hoping that Baby B is able to work through the hydrops

Welcome to the newest ladies on the thread! May your next 40 weeks be uneventful and routine.

AFM, my boys are 8 months old now as of last Thursday. Made another payment to keep my frosties frozen. Every three months I am reminded that I have embryos just waiting to have a chance at life. As I pass milestones from last year's pregnancy, I think about what it will be like it I get pregnant again. I would like to try for a girl but we will have to wait and see. Until then, I keep paying to keep my embryos frozen.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

SO glad to see you ladies over here Adie and Chuord!!! I'm so proud of both of you taking the leap and trying to remain positive... we all remember what those early days/weeks were like :smile: 

Adie - trickster :laugh: Glad that the beta's came back good and that your progesterone went up!

Lilac - 8 months already!!! I can't believe it!!!!

Milk - seeing your ticker is a wonderful, wonderful thing.

X - Keeping you in my prayers. Hope everything continues to stay lowkey and that good news comes your way sooner than later.

Monkey - hope you can smell/taste again soon! You're getting so close!!!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@chuord & @adiejan - I hate the wait until the first u/s! It seems so long. And third or subsequent betas for reassurance? How many did you each put back? 
@monkeyscience - I hate that I can't see everyone's siggie on tapatalk! But you've got to be getting close, right? I hope your cold clears up soon. 
@Milk8shake - any news with you? I'm going to have to go to the actual website so I can see your ticker. Whadaya think? What's your gut say about how thinks are going? And update on the cerclage? 
@hope4light & @tracyamber & @lilacvioletiris - hey! How are you guys doing?

AFM - I'll have a checkup with my doc to check the stitches. And then an u/s to checks on beans and my cervical length. My 2nd opinion will also have an u/s. My understanding is I'll be having an u/s every week from now on. We'll know more Wednesday.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

X - I hate not seeing signatures, too. I'll be 35 weeks Wednesday. Close, but not nearly close enough!


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

@chuord & [MENTION=77097]Adiejan Congratulations!! That's fantastic! Here's to a happy & healthy pregnancy :smile: Chuord, I was just thinking about you. Glad to see you here. I pop in & out infrequently so forgive me for not keeping up with everyone or doing personals for most. Sending love & happy thoughts to all, though. :love


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
I'm feeling okay. Seems like the move toward 16 weeks has me feeling less morning sickness. Just been real tired and I think somehow my toddler was given my energy on top of his . He's been literally bouncing off walls until the moment he falls asleep at night.
When will the stitches be checked?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Xerxella, thinking of you, glad you seem to be getting attentive care. 

Congratulations chourd and adiejan! Happy healthy pregnancies to you both. Any chance of twins for either one of you? I am like a twin evangelist. Joooooin us! 

monkey, almost there! woohoo! How are you feeling? 

15 weeks today. I still have three weeks until my next OB appointment and our 18 week ultrasound. Blah.

We just bought our minivan. I'm feeling so ambivalent about it, we were so underwater in our old car we bought only a year ago, we ended up having to buy a new car in order to roll all of that in. I am not looking forward to 7 years of van payments. And I keep having horrible thoughts that if something happens to the twins we have this huge expensive car. I'm having some struggles with depression I think is also probably related to weaning my son. Oh well, ever forward.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@iixivboots
Hugs to you sounds like you are having a hard time. Car payments do suck. My doctor wants me to wait til 21 weeks for an ultrasound. Now I'm feeling a bit anxious. Did your doctor say 18 weeks was a good time? I may request mine sooner. I don't think I can wait!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@tracyamber - my doc said anything from 18-22 counts as the "20 week" u/s. they said that if they couldn't see everything perfectly at 18 weeks, I'd just might have to come back at 22. No big deal for me!

AFM - all my follow up appointments are tomorrow.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Xerxella said:


> @tracyamber - my doc said anything from 18-22 counts as the "20 week" u/s. they said that if they couldn't see everything perfectly at 18 weeks, I'd just might have to come back at 22. No big deal for me!
> 
> AFM - all my follow up appointments are tomorrow.


I just cancelled my September appointment and will have my next appointment on October [email protected] 21 weeks. I cannot believe I will not have had an ultrasound for 15 weeks!!!!! Part if me is okay then I get anxious. I did hear the baby's heartbeat this morning and that was good. And I have lots of pregnancy symptoms so I guess I'm still in the game. Part of me thinks I ll be okay once the birth happens at probably 37 weeks.

Will be sending good thoughts your way tomorrow!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Mainebaby - thanks! It's starting to feel real, and both exciting and frustrating. Suddenly I have no space for food, and have to change the way I sleep already (belly sleeper) but I'm not really complaining... I'm happy to be in the game!
Boots - lol you twin pusher! I put back two so there is a chance (around 3% according to age and method) if you are a betabase fan my 24dpo beta was 9189, either high for one or around the average for two... Waiting for the scan to confirm either way... Lol my guess for adie is that all three stuck!
Why is it when this site becomes almost manageable they mess with it?! Hope this posts ok.
Hanging out for all your updates!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! 
@Xerxella- Good luck tomorrow I will be thinking about you! I put back three but my guess is I have one that stuck...maybe, just maybe two.
@tracyamber- way to take control. I am so glad you got it moved up a bit. That really does seem like a long time to wait.
@chuord- really funny woman...all three?! Ahem...who is the one with the high betas?! I am sure you have two in there. Only a week to go for your scan right?
@iixivboots- sorry about the car drama. I just hate car payments. I haven't had one in a few years but I think I will probably look into a new car soon. Oh and your twin evangelist comment cracked me right up!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Okay okay ladies @adiejan and @chuord
You both will be having twins. Lol!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

X - keeping you in my t&p for your appts today!!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

hope4light said:


> X - keeping you in my t&p for your appts today!!


Me, too. Is it just the visit with your original doctor, or is your second opinion today, too?

AFM, appointment in 3.5 hours. Hoping baby is head down. But even if she is, I remain unconvinced she'll stay that way, so...we'll see. Also GBS test today (don't know when I'll get those results, hopefully soon!) and going over my birth plan. And maybe a cervical check because of the GBS swab. Hoping for just a little dilation at this point.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Thinking of you @Xerxella today.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

So I guess you could describe it as stably bad. The cervix might be a little shorter, but they say it's hard to tell from one measurement to another. It's at 1.4 cm. 1 cm below the cerclage stitch, 0.4 cm above it. They're real happy to see any above the stitch. 

B look about the same. A looks fine. Everybody likes what they see with A. I'll go for the 2nd opinion in a couple hours. But, I really don't think they'll tell me anything different.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry there wasn't a miraculous recovery, but glad things aren't looking any worse. Every day closer to viability is something!

AFM, appointment was fine. More later.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
Im sorry no definitive answers. How as the second opinion? 
Sending you hugs

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Hugs X! Let us know how opinion two goes.
Monkey how was it for yours?


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Xerxella- I hope things continue to stay stable...actually I hope they get better. I'm interested to hear about your second opinion.

@monkeyscience- Hope things went well with your appointment and that she is just about ready to come...head first.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@Xerxella: Glad things are stable but hoping that things improve instead.  I hope you are hanging in there. Did the specialist have any additional insight?
@chuord and @adiejan: Can't wait for your scans! 
@monkeyscience: Hope that fine means good?


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@monkeyscience - I hope to hear about your appointment. 

AFM - the 2nd doc didn't really have much to add. A lot of talking, but not a lot of new information. I have another appointment next week, Tuesday, with my regular MFM.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

X - Sorry that it's not looking any better yet, but glad it's also not worse. Hugs.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry if I worried people with my short reply. I just don't like posting a lot from my phone, though I do it anyway sometimes.

Anyway, doctor is very onboard with my birth plan, including no IV or lock at all. She actually spent awhile talking about her birthing experiences as a doctor, and she continues to be right up my alley.  She even gave me her personal cell number so I can contact her if ds gets sick. (She's our family doc, but the front desk told me no one in the practice was available to see ds when he was sick a few weeks ago.)

The best news is that baby sounds fine and is currently head down. Also, despite my lingering cold/possible sinus infection, my lungs sound great. (Wasn't expecting otherwise, but hey, confirmation is always good!)

The not-bad (very normal, but not what I was hoping for) news is that baby isn't engaged at all, which is why I keep feeling her jamming her head into the sides of my pelvis, and my cervix is still very long and posterior. (I realize that would be an absolute dream for a couple of you right now - sorry we can't trade!) So no early progress toward delivery. I was hoping for a tiny bit of dilation, but it's all good.

The possibly-concerning-depending-on-the-trend news is that my uterus measuring a half a centimeter behind (doc isn't worried) and I haven't gained any weight in the last 3 weeks. (Technically, I lost half a pound, but I'm chalking that up to wearing flip-flops instead of tennis shoes.) Doc wasn't worried about that, but I am, a little. With everyone in the house being sick over the past several weeks, among other things, I haven't been eating or drinking as much as I should be - mostly because we keep running out of easy things to eat  Anyway, I'm going to try to push myself to eat/drink more, and hopefully things will be right on track next appointment. I've measured/gained fine throughout the pregnancy, and it's not like I have no fat reserves, so this is most likely just a blip on the radar, and a reminder to take better care of myself. 

So two weeks until my next appointment, then weekly appointments after that. Now I'll see if my ds will let me nap on the couch. (I doubt it!)


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Monkey - my weight gain slowed down a lot towards the end of my pregnancy, but the baby was still growing well. I think it's pretty common.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@monkeyscience - It sounds like an overall good appointment. I think there's nothing thereto worry about. You could always start the protein shakes, if you wanted.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Monkey - that sounds so positive! Wishing you a shortening cervix soon lady!
Xerxella - stable is good but I'm also wishing for improvement... I still have a positive feeling that both babies are going to make it - I just wish your journey could be less high stress!
Milkshake - how are you doing? Any news or are you able to relax a bit? Xerxella and milk - are you both working as well through all this? I feel really blessed to not be working through ivf treatments etc. I think it would have been too hard!
Tracy - how long till your scan?
Afm - first scan on Tuesday, and I'm officially 6 weeks today woohoo lol. I'm feeling more relaxed at this point, for me the issue seems to have been either viable ovum or getting implantation right... This part now I've finally made it feels ok (touch wood)


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord
I can't wait for your scan mama!!!!!!!!!!! What time is it?
My ultrasound will be thursday, October 2 nd. I can't wait

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

So, I've been out of state for the last 2 weeks and my phone wouldn't let me post AT ALL. I've been going crazy over here reading but not able to say anything!
@Xerxella - I am so sorry to read about the problems with your baby. I'm glad this last scan at least showed things not getting any worse. I can't imagine what you must be feeling right now. My heart is heavy for you and I'm hoping, like everyone else, for a miracle.
@chuord and @adiejan - WHOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO! I am so excited for you both! I have everything crossed for sticky babies and easy uneventful pregnancies!

AFM - I'm halfway to 16 weeks and my morning sickness has gotten worse and worse. The zofran is working, but i still have some breakthrough nausea and I can't skip a dose. I'm still enjoying every minute of being pregnant despite the pukies. I've started getting the lightning cervix feelings. I had them with my last twins and had completely forgotten about it until I got zinged today. Ouch! Just this week, I've started having problems with my pelvic floor and back, so I'm going to be finding a prenatal chiropractor as soon as I get back home.

I've had some weird bumps show up all over my tongue a few days back. They're far back right below my soft palate, so I'm wondering if they're from the chronic post nasal drip I've had going since about week 5. If they're not gone at a week, I'll go see my ENT too. I start seeing my perinatologist this next tuesday and I'll be getting the anatomy scan a couple weeks later. I'm so hoping they look ok. Up until now, I've been able to assume and pretend, but when the time grows close, the fears creep in. We all can relate, I'm sure.

I've been feeling flutters and light pops for about 4 days now. That's sure reassuring! The babies seem to have implanted far away from each other, so their kicks are far too. Baby A is really low, though, so I'll be nervous until I hear that he/she isn't too close to the cervix.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@monkeyscience Glad for your good appt and your helpful doc. How nice of her to give you her number! Pleased that _someone _has a nice long cervix! I agree that the weight thing isn't too much to worry about, but it won't hurt to concentrate on getting some really good food in your belly :thumb

@chuord Excited for your scan, and glad you are feeling positive about it all. Yes, I work full time, but I am a desk jockey, so that is a small blessing. I imagine that not working would be great in a lot of ways, although I do find going to work has and still does help me take my mind of being pregnant, and I think I worry less as a result.

@kewpie80, we must also be pretty close in dates. I'm jealous that you are feeling flutters. Everything I read indicates that I might have a bit of wait before I will. Sorry about the nausea. Zofran definitely took the edge off for me, and made me functional, but I still felt pretty awful. I hope it's a bit cheaper in the US than it is here - it can be a very expensive exercise.

@tracyamber, my other belly buddy, how are you doing? Still feeling good about your decision to cancel your scan? I think you are so brave to do that!

@hope4light, nice to "see" you around! Hope you are well :love

@Xerxella :Hug:Hug

AFM: I've finally had a shift in my nausea, thank heavens! It's not gone by any stretch of the imagination, but if I compare how I feel now, to the way I have been feeling, it is still a MASSIVE improvement. I've probably eaten more this week than I have in two months. It's crazy to think I have lost so much weight that I could grow a whole baby and still not weigh any more than when I started. Even though I'm still not really eating enough (according to what I've read & calorie suggestions), I'm just trying to make sure that what I do eat is pretty nutritious.

My next scan will be on Thursday and I'm very keen to get it done, although the doppler greatly assists my sanity. Oddly enough, when I was diagnosed with my uterine abnormality in my early 20s, it was made very clear to me that pregnancy was going to be a challenge, but all the caution was related to the later part of pregnancy. Who would have know that the first tri would present me so many problems. Anyway, the primary risk factors for unicornuate uterus are incompetent cervix, IUGR, preterm labour and uterine rupture. So in actuality, the second tri is actually the riskiest for me. The third tri is also risky, but also much safer for baby if I make it that far. I feel like this baby must be a tough little sucker, seeing as it has survived in my hostile uterus for this long. But I'm quite concerned about keeping a really close eye on the growth, and my cervix length. I get tons of pressure in my cervix after a long day (like today), or after being on my feet for much longer than 10 mins. I feel as though baby must be quite low, which I don't love. Even though the 16w milestone is so close, I'm scared of how far from viability I am too.

I've been thinking a bit about what would happen if I need to go on bedrest. Of course I wouldn't hesitate to do it, although it wouldn't be amazing for us from a finances perspective. It would also be less than ideal for my company too. I do have the ability to work remotely, and I would try to if possible (unless my doctor recommended otherwise), but it would be absolutely terrible timing due to a bunch of internal changes that are happening at the moment. So I'm basically thinking of working on some process charts/documentation in my spare time that would mean that they could cope without me if it did happen at short notice. It's probably not necessary, but it would relieve some of my guilt if I did have to do it. Interestingly, I did get a comment earlier in the week asking me to think about how long I would need to train a replacement for when I take maternity leave. I suppose it was innocent enough, but I'm not really ready to think about that yet. I'm still a really long way from feeling like this pregnancy is going to result in a living, breathing, take-home baby.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@kewpie80: good to see you back.  do you know what causes the lightening cervix thing? I've only had it happen a few times here and there but it freaks me out. Just hoping it's normal stretching and movement&#8230;I hope your morning sickness starts to ease up a bit soon.
@Milk8shake: Happy to hear that everything is still going well. I really think this baby you have is a fighter.  I will be sending good thoughts your way on Thursday. 
@chuord: Good to see you feeling so positive.  Can't wait to hear more about your baby(ies) after your scan.
@monkeyscience: I have yet to gain weight.. you might have to share some of your tips with me ha ha. Glad to hear your appointment went well overall. Hopefully your cervix will start to shorten soon.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Alivewithyou and @Milk8shake
You guys have not gained weight because you've been barfing! You will gain but probably end the pregnancy with the weight you started at and a bit more. With my toddler I weighed 125 when I got pregnant, had major morning sickness and barfing lost major weight then by the time of birth I weighed 145. 20 pounds is nothing and half of it was baby. Then as soon as I started breastfeeding I could not get my weight over 125 again and I'm tall! I'm glad you a feeling a bit better and I know you will feel better more soon @alivewithyou. I do follow your post in our birth club Hun. Did you sign up for the threads where people will ask you questions and make you feel special. I told Jodi I was in!!! @Milk8shake I'm glad you are getting you scan soon. I too feel nervous and can't wait till viability week.it seems far away yet we are already 16 weeks!! I did not cancel my scan, I cancelled an appointment between where I know they just would have me pee in a cup and ask me how I'm feeling. I just want the scan so I said why bother to go to that appointment and just wait till October 2nd.

Afm
I think( pretty sure) I have a fibroid on my left lower side. They love estrogen. It's painful but I hope it does not decide to degenerate. 16 removed and I still get another! @Milk8shake
You are in our birth club too. Don't forget to sign up
http://www.mothering.com/forum/showpost.php?p=17960257


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Milk8shake said:


> @kewpie80, we must also be pretty close in dates. I'm jealous that you are feeling flutters. Everything I read indicates that I might have a bit of wait before I will. Sorry about the nausea. Zofran definitely took the edge off for me, and made me functional, but I still felt pretty awful. I hope it's a bit cheaper in the US than it is here - it can be a very expensive exercise.


I wish you could be feeling flutters too! I feel them earlier cause twins are pushed closer to the sides and so their movements are felt earlier. I've also had 2 of 4 of my previous pregnancies go to term, so I'm very familiar with how the movements are supposed to feel in the early weeks. My first pregnancy, which was a singleton, I didn't feel until I was nearly 20 weeks. Totally normal. (edit: This was a teenage pregnancy and I placed my son for adoption. I figured I should probably explain since I count Maisie and Liam as my firsts and it can be confusing)

I haven't had nearly as many losses as you, and I can't imagine the anxiety you must be feeling, but I can totally understand the feelings of it not feeling like a take home baby. After my second IVF cycle and my 11 week loss, I couldn't believe I'd have a living baby until I heard him (and then her) cry. Even on the table, about to deliver, I was still in denial that I'd actually have a child. When I saw that he was alive and hear him, it was both thrilling and terrifying at the same time. It was such an odd feeling. I was relieved and thrilled, but scared because I was actually going to be a mom and that comes with its own terrifying feelings. I wasn't prepared to be smacked with that fear. I never expected it. I had a difficult time even holding the babies because of fear for the first few weeks. I've heard of other moms post-losses having a similar problem. You spend your whole pregnancy being scared of another loss that you never prepare mentally for actually having to be a parent. I felt compelled to share that for some reason. I haven't admitted my fear of the babies to anyone besides my husband up until this point.

The zofran is covered up to 10 days by my insurance and then I pay a dollar per pill after that. It's very spendy, but feeling human and having the ability to do anything is worth it. It isn't forever and a drop in the bucket compared to the cost of IVF drugs.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

alivewithyou said:


> @kewpie80: good to see you back.  do you know what causes the lightening cervix thing? I've only had it happen a few times here and there but it freaks me out. Just hoping it's normal stretching and movement&#8230;I hope your morning sickness starts to ease up a bit soon.


The lightning cervix feelings as I understand are just the shifting and added weight of everything. I had them all through M&L's pregnancy (about 2-3 times per week) and I've only had one so far this time. Totally normal and nothing to worry about. The round ligament pains I get more frequently and are just as awful. I'm starting to get pubic bone and pelvic bone aches now this week too. If you get them and aren't opposed to a chiropractor, find one that specializes in prenatal care and start going as soon as you start to feel aches down there. They can tap the pubic bones and pelvis and realign everything. I attribute my ability to be up and running errands the day I delivered to my chiro. Also, I highly recommend a pregnancy support belt. Last time, I started using one around 20 weeks and I plan to again. I used it mostly when out and on my feet for more than 30 minutes. It helps a LOT with lower back aches. Just some past experience advice here... Take it or leave it as you want. :grin:


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@monkeyscience- sounds like a good appointment. Hoping things start moving along for you.
@kewpie80-thank you for the warm welcome! I have a random question for you. What was your second beta after a week with this pregnancy? Sorry about the sickness...yuck! How exciting to feel the flutters.
@Milk8shake-I'm glad you are feeling a little bit better. Your attitude amazes me. I really hope you don't have to do bed rest but it sounds like you're really looking at all of the options! Fx for your scan!
@tracyamber-how do you know what's happening with your fibroids and what does it mean for it to degenerate? I have a couple of fibroids, one that will make it do I have to have a c section. 
@Xerxella-thinking about you and sending lots of positive energy!
@chuord-how's it going love? Driving yourself crazy with the countdown to Tuesday!?
@alivewithyou, @hope4light, and anyone else...Hi!!

AFM: had another beta today at 21 dpo...1,139...so 43 hour doubling time. Will see how progesterone is doing tomorrow. Trying to think positive thoughts and get rid of these constant fears.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@chuord - happy 6w1d today!  Monday can't come soon enough. I think the wait for the first u/s is worse than the 2ww! Good luck !!
@tracyamber - sorry about the fibroid. I understand they're very painful. 
@kewpie80 - I'm sorry you're not feeling any better.  I hope you can tirn the corner soon. I had PBS with my dd and a chiro really helped me. This time I'd be afraid to go to a chiro now for fear of disturbing anything, KWIM? I DO have the belt they give you after a c section. The stretchy one that velcros tight, but is like 9 inches wide. Is that like a maternity belt?

What you said to milk makes alot of sense. I've already said, "I'll believe when someone puts a crying baby in my arms". 
@Milk8shake - I'm glad the nausea is fading. When mine finally started to fade, it would fade for a few days and then come back randomly for an encore. Just don't be too surprised. It DOES mean it's going. 
@alivewithyou @adiejan and anyone I missed because I can't see everything on my phone.... :wave Hey! 

AFM - still here. And because God/ fate/ nature clearly thinks I don't have enough going on...... For the past few months I've been applying around for a new job. My job type is very specific and there aren't a whole lot of openings at the pay and location I want. My current job wants to move the whole operation to another state about 2 years from now. I don't WANT to move! So, I've been putting out feelers at new companies to stay where we are. So, out of the blue (I sent them my application in May!) one company calls and says we'd like to do a phone interview. I do the phone interview and they are extremely interested and want to start checking my references including my current job and boss! Aaarrrggghhhhh!!!!!! I love my current job and boss. I know they know I don't want to move, so they won't be completely surprised, bbuuttttt.... They've been so good to me these past few weeks on bedrest and sick leave and everything. I can't believe this is happening now!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Xerxella-that sounds way stressful!!! I think it's odd for them to want to talk to your current employer knowing what a difficult predicament that could put you in. What type of work do you do?


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Usually there's a conditional offer of employment before they check your references. (I think that's the law). But, what am I going to say? At least my current boss won't be too shocked by the move. It's just the timing that's horrific. I haven't told the new job anything about being pregnant or anything. I figured I'd wait got the employment offer. (Although they could never legally not hire me for being pregnant, let's face it, they could not hire me and just say they thought another applicant was more qualified. )


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
What if they hired you in two weeks. Would you be able to work? How much time are you going to take off when the babies are born? Maybe it's better to wait a little bit before looking anymore. I have no advice really. Call your job and tell them they may get a phone call from a perspective job in the future. Hugs.... Sounds stressful.
P.s thanks for the shout out regarding the fibroid
@adiejan
When a fibroid degenerates it is no longer getting the blood supply it needs and so it starts to die off. When pregnant with my son I was hospitalized for it as it was very painful and I needed relief for the pain and I have a pretty high tolerance for pain. Hopefully this will not happen to either of us

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@kewpie80
Whatever did you decide about the help you'll need when the twins are born or when birthing?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@tracyamber-that sounds awful! Yeah, let's hope this doesn't happen to either of us!


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

adiejan said:


> @kewpie80-thank you for the warm welcome! I have a random question for you. What was your second beta after a week with this pregnancy? Sorry about the sickness...yuck! How exciting to feel the flutters.


My second beta this time was = 1106


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

tracyamber said:


> @kewpie80
> Whatever did you decide about the help you'll need when the twins are born or when birthing?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We haven't talked about it much, but DH has been talking about the future as if we're staying put and I think that's cause he knows that I want to stay. We have a reallly long drive this weekend and I plan to bring it up then. I want to stay and I'm sure with the number of people in my church that live close by, I'll find enough help. I'm going to wait till I'm closer before making too much of a fuss about it. My biggest worry is how close it is to the holidays and how that will affect willingness to help KWIM?


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Xerxella said:


> @kewpie80 - I'm sorry you're not feeling any better.  I hope you can tirn the corner soon. I had PBS with my dd and a chiro really helped me. This time I'd be afraid to go to a chiro now for fear of disturbing anything, KWIM? I DO have the belt they give you after a c section. The stretchy one that velcros tight, but is like 9 inches wide. Is that like a maternity belt?
> 
> What you said to milk makes alot of sense. I've already said, "I'll believe when someone puts a crying baby in my arms".


I'm not sure, I've never had a c-section, but it does sound similar. http://www.toysrus.com/buy/health-safety/babies-r-us-maternity-support-medium-beige-6027m-10813242 I believe this is the belt I got.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Kewpie - thanks for the welcome! Hugs on the m/s, but totally excited by the flutrerings already! Not many people get to experience a second twin pregnancy and know exactly what to expect  the head reaction after birth is really interesting, and not surprising considering the trauma so many go through to get here.
Milkshake - is zofran the same as maxalon? I've had to take the odd tablet so far (I get dh to check the pbs and make sure it's category a before I take anything) glad you are coming out the other side - hugs on the daily stress, I get what you mean re work - distraction would be great, and mentally I miss it, but at the same time I love my afternoon naps right now. Fx for a take home baby!
Xerxella - same for you! Am I right in thinking viability is 24 weeks? I'm guessing that you both will start to relax a little every week past that you go. The job thing sounds nuts! Is there any chance you can ring the new place and explain? Maybe mention you're really interested but that timing wise can you revisit after birth... I'm sure they'd appreciate it (if it's not a formally advertised job timing may not be as important to them as getting you on board)
Alivewithyou - when is your next check up? Lol I didn't see any Afm from you 
Adie - you rock! I've seen you have some pretty rough times, and you've never been other than a bubble of happy  just saying... Your numbers are climbing well - did you go to betabase.com ? Not only can you compare numbers you can enter your own as well. Did you other ladies do that?
Tracy - hugs!!!! The fibroid sounds ouchy, I'm guessing the pain is so familiar you can diagnose it better than the doc! Scan is at 11am on Tuesday (appointment is for an hour) she's a private Ob, so it will cost more, but as you said kewpie - by the time you get to this stage you've already invested soo much! I'm really looking forward to it, I'm also so grateful that dh is now home permanently... My next objective is to be normal (no m/s) around October 10 for my sisters wedding... I'll be between 11-12 weeks lol - yep fat chance I know!
I'm not really as calm as I seem, just for me I've not before got past the chem pg, like Tracy - getting pg was the harder part... Hugs to those of you that have stress at both ends, that's really not fair!
Boots - are you still around? How goes it all?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

kewpie80 said:


> My second beta this time was = 1106


But was not your second beta longer than two days later than the first?
@kewpie80 @adiejan

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

tracyamber said:


> But was not your second beta longer than two days later than the first?
> @kewpie80 @adiejan
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 @Kewpie and @tracyamber- I felt like kewpie's was like a week after her 1st. That's why I asked. I've been questioning whether there could perhaps still be two snuggling in. I know beta's aren't a tell all but I was just curious  maybe I should have said that before haha!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Kewpie / Xerxella - maybe you could tell us what dpo the betas were done as well - adie that should make it easier to compare


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

My betas with twins were:
CD32: 103
CD34: 281
CD36: 637

I probably ovulated around CD 17 but possibly as late as CD19.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

My betas for my single baby

12 dpo: 187
15 dpo: 598


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

When I was pregnant with twins my beta was
200 10dp3dt
486


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

With my first set of twins my beta was 400 at 14dpo. 

With my second set, it was like 360-ish at 14 dpo and then like 640-ish at 16 dpo, but don't quote me on that. It's been awhile.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone for sharing! Wow see, such a variety! Alivewithyou you, yours seemed high for a single... I guess they're right when they say it's not an accurate way to guess :wink: waiting it is! Really either way I'll be so happy just to see something and know the betas were really mine lol!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@chuord: yeah we were really wondering twins initially especially because at my first scan they hesitated for a second and thought they saw two sacs. Just one baby though.  I wonder if femara caused the higher beta levels?

As far as AFM.. Ha ha.. We are going for a private scan tomorrow at 14.5 weeks. Supposedly this place can determine gender that early but I won't get too settled until my 20 week scan confirms it. I mostly just want to see the baby since the last scan we had was at 8 weeks and our baby looked like a sour patch kid still. My next ob appointment is September 9th and they will schedule me for my ultrasound then.. Just trucking along right now and loving all the growing and stretching pains this little one is giving me. Mostly just tired, moody, and achey.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

My singleton betas were 26 at 9 DPO, 164 at 12 DPO, and 681 at 15 DPO. Which is one reason I don't put much stock in high beta = twins.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad to see this thread buzzing so much - sorry I don't have time to post more personals tonight. But enjoying all the updates.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

I love seeing all of the different beta numbers! Everyone really is so different.  thanks for sharing everyone. I guess I'll see in a week and a half!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

So super sick this morning.. something was bothering my stomach. Feeling a little bit better now but pretty worn out.

Went for my scan and I am so in love... baby was doing a ton of goofy things. Immediately when the ultrasound came up it's legs were on top of it's head in a crazy yoga pose. Got to see a lot of kicking, punching, thumb sucking, and hiccups! It was pretty amazing and I'm glad we did it.



















Oh and we found out the gender.. seems pretty obvious at least


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@alivewithyou - yeah for a great ultrasound!!!!!! She sounds great! So fun, it's a girl!!!!!!! Big congrats!!!!

:joy :joy :joy :joy :joy :joy


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@alivewithyou
Congrats on having a girl and great ultrasound!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@alivewithyou-congrats!!! So sweet!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
I just pm'd you. I'm really getting frustrated with tapatalk errrr!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Alivewithyou - gorgeous pics!!! So exciting she put on such a show - and that you could see so much already!

Tracy - do you have to use tapatalk? I'm on my iPad a lot and I just log into mothering through safari... And leave the page open


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord I'm just trying to find which makes it easier for my moderation job. I may have to go back to mobile view.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the love everyone. We are still in a daze today but super excited.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey everyone! I'm pretty stressed right now but trying to stay positive. When I had my beta on Friday my progesterone came back low again. It was 13.7. I'm pretty worried. At first my re was concerned about the viability but then he remembered (i called him bright and early sat morning haha) I did an FET this time and my body really didn't have a chance to make those hormones on it's own. I know clomid often causes higher progesterone and every other time I've been pregnant I've been on that. Even with those pregnancies my progesterone was 18 and 20. My betas really are perfect so I'm trying not to go down the catastrophizing road I know so well. I have even been scared to share it here for fear it will make it more true or something(yup I'm crazy)! Anyone have any pearls of wisdom?


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Are you taking progesterone supplements adie? If so, which ones?


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Sourire said:


> Are you taking progesterone supplements adie? If so, which ones?


I'm on 1 1/4 ml of PIO.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@adiejan
What does the doctor suggest? Seem he'd jut up your progesterone injections and maybe have you do 4 progesterone suppositories daily rather than 3. You are on suppositories correct? Our bodies don't really start making( when we go this route to get pregnant) progesterone fully on its own until about 13 weeks. That is usually when the RE will have you discontinue.
Hugs this can be stressful. I'm really curios what your RE is saying and if you are on suppositories.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@tracyamber- I am only on the PIO. I have some suppositories that I really just feel like using. The doctor honestly felt like he didn't really want to deal with it on his vacation. He said we will test my levels again on Tuesday. He said I am probably not making any on my own due to the FET. So wouldn't it make sense to increase it?!? Ughhh so annoyed...feel like doing my own increase!


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

I know that progesterone medication doesn't always show up in blood tests. However I've always taken progesterone in suppository form so I don't know if it's the same for the injections. 

My clinic doesn't even bother testing progesterone levels in early pregnancy if you're already on supplemental progesterone, I guess they just assume that the dose they've given is enough to sustain a pregnancy! 

A progesterone level that is insufficient to sustain a pregnancy will usually manifest via spotting, so if you don't have any spotting that's a good sign!

The danger with taking your extra suppositories is that if you don't have enough to make it to 10-12 weeks and your Dr doesn't prescribe you more, then you'll have a sudden drop in progesterone level when you stop taking them, and your body might interpret a sudden drop in progesterone as a sign to shed your endometrial lining which could be dangerous for your pregnancy.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Adie - instinct is also important, if you feel like you need extra, you could use the suppositories - really you can make the doc (any doc) write you another script, since you are the one paying it's really no be deal to them... I agree with sourire re the spotting and not worrying unless you are though. Basically you are pregnant, the more relaxed you can stay the better for you and the babies, if the supplements being increased will relax you go for it! If the re doesn't write a new script get your family doc to. My IF doc is big on everyone taking everything, it's weird how they vary so much! Hugs, seriously do what makes you feel best. 
Tracy I totally understand, I had to turn the new mobile view off (bottom of menu) cos it was driving me mad, thankfully Chrissy knew how


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@adiejan @chuord is right. If you want the suppositories the doctor will prescribe them. To be honest I have always been on injections and after the transfers continued the injections and suppositories until the 12th or 13th week. @Sourire has a point too in that if it was a problem , you'd be spotting. I think waiting until Tuesday should be fine.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@adiejan: I don't have a lot of experience with progesterone (I only tested once in the beginning and it was in the 30's), but just wanted to let you know I am sending good vibes for your baby (or babies!). I really do think that the fact you aren't spotting is great but I too would probably want to add extra to feel more confident.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone! I am so incredibly thankful for all of you. I hadn't even thought of the spotting and there hasn't been any at all. I think I'm going to do a suppository in the morning. I just don't think it can hurt at all. Thanks again everyone. This place feels like family


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Adiejan, I'm pretty sure that the progesterone levels you supplement don't show up in your blood, though I'm also not positive about it with the PIO shots. I don't think my clinic measured it either. Thinking of you! Those early weeks are sooooooo nerve wracking! Hugs!


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

@adiejan My progesterone level with my son was apparently borderline even after clomid, about 15. I took suppositories for 12 weeks. Everything turned out perfectly, very uneventful pregnancy. I hope you can get in touch with your providers and get some peace of mind!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord
Waiting to know!!!!!! Yesterday( Sunday for me)you said your appointment was today. Did you mean Monday or Tuesday? The time difference throws me off. We need to use the day names from now on.. Lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

It's Tuesday Tracy, at 11am for an hour, it's 715am now... So in about 4 hours! Slightly restless sleep.
Yesterday I moved onto the zofran, thanks so much ladies for mentioning it, it made me feel safe trying it!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Fingers crossed for you chuord although I think you already taking zofran is a great sign!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

So excited @chuord!! Can't time move faster...sheesh


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chourd
I know, you said tomorrow and I just forgot about calculating the time. I'm just so dang excited for you!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry had to eat - was starving after that! All good two separate sacks with foetal poles, two magical heartbeats I could see fluttering. Still very new heartbeats (117 and 100) so going back for another scan next week to check growth etc.

Over the moon happy! Lol oh and still lots of swollen follicles from the last cycle. 
Those with nausea she's got me on b6 (pyridoxine) three times a day as a more natural assistance.
OB is lovely, she does do vaginal twins, but was happy that my birth plan is to do whatever is best for the babies. Dh is beside himself, it's getting real now
Will sort pics when I work it out xxxx


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

So happy for you! How magical.  can't wait to hear updates on your babies.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@chuord-yay!!! I've been stalking!! So happy for you, dh, and those sweet babies!!!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I'm so happy for you @chuord!! Two babies just what you wanted!!! Hooray!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks ladies! Dh just said, you're not short on friends are you. Adie can't wait till yours now.

Thanks for keeping me sane ladies xxxxx


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Yay, chuord!!!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@chuord :joy:joy:joy:joy:joy


----------



## tinytina (Dec 11, 2006)

So happy for you @chuord! :joy :joy :joy :joy


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

chuord!!!! YEAH!!!!

How is everyone else doing? 

X - how are you feeling?

Milk - how about you?

Adie - I'm glad everyone reminded you about spotting  Please also remember that suppositories can irratate you, so if you have a little bit of blood after starting them don't freak out....!!!!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Double congrats, chuord!

Looking forward to hearing more updates this week - I think we have several more ultrasounds/appointments coming up on this thread.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Xerxella- hoping for a positive appointment for you today.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Xerxella-thinking about you today! Hope things go well at your appointment.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

AAM - Cervix down to 1cm which is where the cerclage is at. I think that's all that's holding them in now. Let's just all hope and pray it holds for at least another 4 weeks. 

But, maybe B looks better? There may be less fluid, by its hard to tell for sure. It's still pretty bad. A continues to look great. If he'd jut quit kicking my cervix, it might be alright.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's A:


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's B:


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's A and B together. A's bottom, B's top.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Come on cervix! Keep it together! They are adorable munchkins. Keep baking, cute babies! I also noticed you said he...did you end up finding out the sexes?


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

They are so cute! I really hope that they can keep that cerclage working for at least 4-5 more weeks. Are you on bedrest? Even though it's a maybe I am happy to hear slightly positive news about baby B. The waiting game must be so hard.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Xerxella, they are gorgeous. Are they di/di? Thinking good thoughts for you. 

Chuord, yay! I knew it! More twinsies! Sorry about the morning sickness, glad you are finding what works. Can't wait to hear updates. 

Monkeyscience, how are you mama? So close! 

Hi everyone! Trying to learn tapatalk, the new mobile forums are too weird. 

Still two more weeks until my scan and OB appointment. Time seems frozen. 

I'm having so much round ligament pain on the left where baby A is, the bigger one. Ugh.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
What awesome pictures. 
Are you on bed rest?
Praying for you and your family!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!!!  

Xerxella - that's really encouraging about baby b - omg they are so adorable!! Re cerclage, did they give you any advice on how to help it? Are you able to do bed rest as alivewithyou said or are you still working? Maybe you could take some time off? Excuse the hyper, rising 'care even more than normal about everything' hormones are beyond my control!
Milk - how are you going? When's next check up?
So ladies can you please refresh me, who has a scan when?
Afm - totally in love at this point, dh is talking larger house lol...


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

AAM - I'm on bedrest at home. The docs have no further advice. They think they've done all they can and now either the cerclage will hold or it won't. 
@Milk8shake - Isn't your next u/s tomorrow? If so, good luck!!!
@chuord - very exciting stuff! When's your next ultrasound?


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Xerxella - it feels like the best place for you right now... Fx crossed everything stays ok.

Boots - I know I'm not overly patient and I was in yesterday! Looking forward to your scan.

My next scan is a week Friday (12/9). 

Milk - hoping alls well xxx


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Xerxella-praying the cerclage holds!! They are absolutely beautiful. I'm glad little B is doing a bit better. Come on little one! How are you feeling about the bed rest?


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey Everyone!

I went in for another blood test today and my beta was 5645...so awesome still...AND my progesterone was 27.2! Yay it's looking so much better. Thanks for all of the advice and support. I cried I was so happy when I saw it


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

My next scan is October 2nd if anyone cares to remember that far in advance. I will remind you all don't worry as I am anxious and will need support going into my appointment


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

@chuord Hooray!!!!! I'm so excited and happy for you. Stick babies!!!
@adiejan Yay!! When do you have your counting scan? 
@Xerxella Awwwwwwww Your babies just melted my heart! So adorable! I'm glad your little fighter seems to be doing better. I hope the trend continues!!!!

AFM - I had my first detailed scan today with the perinatologist. We're having 2 boys! Also, he said that my cervix is longer than average which floored me. I had the same problem xerxella is having with my last twins and was not expecting good news this time either. I'm at over 5 cm right now and by this point last time, I was hovering around 2 and shrinking. I wish I could somehow transfer some of my extra length to you, xerxella! My sacs have caught up and are no longer measuring small. Babies were measuring right on time.

I do have pictures, but they're in the other room and so I'll have to upload them tomorrow. They're looking like babies and not jelly beans anymore.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Tracy - anything you need  but I have a feeling your baby is Mary poppins perfect 'practically perfect in every way' lol but I get the feeling everyone's baby is perfect, and that milk and xerxella will get there - those babies are determined to stay xxx
Lol but then I might just be slightly hopped up on fake and real hormones and going slowly hippy!
It's hard to focus when I'm just so grateful for my blessing (and zofran!)

Thanks kewpie!!! Wow bet that scan was mind blowing! Congrats on having two little boys, so now do you start thinking on names? Congrats on the great cervix length!
What's the general thoughts on finding out the sex? Are we all just hanging to find out or are some of you going to wait? I think if it was one I'd be tempted to wait, but with two it somehow feels like I'll be more organised if I know...


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

FML! I've had the week from hell, and I accidentally deleted all my replies. I'll have to come back and redo.
Anyway, my scan is tomorrow (3.30pm) and I am super, super, SUPER nervous. On top of that, things at work are AWFUL and I really just want to throw it in. I don't know if it's hormones or stress, but I'm an emotional wreck. The slightest thing has me on the verge of tears.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Hugs milkshake! Fx for you tomorrow, and hope you work out what to do with work.... Could you afford to stop? If so it would reduce your stress. Hormones are insane!


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

X - glad to hear that maybe just maybe baby B is looking a hair better. Still praying. Hoping the cerclage also holds!!! 

Kewpie - yeah for 2 boys!!

milk - I'm so sorry about a rough week, big hugs sweetie. I'm keeping you in my prayers for your scan, let us know how it goes.... 

Chuord - you are cracking me up with your happy hippy hormones :laugh: For what it's worth, we didn't find out with either of ours and loved the surprise. BUT, when we were waiting for the first u/s with our DS (second) we had agreed that if we were pregnant with twins we'd find out the genders. We wouldn't have with our first even if it had been twins.

adie - glad the progesterone is looking better!!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Silverbird
Where are you? We wanna hear something even if you feel drabby. @Kewpie
Glad your scan went well and congrats. @adiejan
Stop getting beta numbers mama! You are pregnant with twins, sneaker... And you know why I call you sneaker now... Lol @chuord
I'm glad the medication is making you feel better. Does it wipe out all undesirable pregnancy symptoms? If not what still taunts? @Xerxella
You rest mama. Are you getting any help around the house while on bed rest? Has dh taken time off to help with your little ones? @Milk8shake
I will be thinking about you tomorrow. And I'll have to remember you are in Australia ? Now I can't remember where you are. Sorry, I just always think everyone is in my time zone. Hugs to you. @alivewithyou
Are you starting to relax a bit about the pregnancy now that you got your ultrasound? @iixivboots
Tells us something too mama!! @monkeyscience
You are such a tease when you pop in and say you'll post later. I want details!!! 
Hi @hope4light
Afm
I'm dying here with all the scans and mine in so far out. Ugh!!!!!!! 
I'm feeling a bit better but really tired after the day is over. I do have the grumps a bit lol. And I still have to eat every few hours. I've been eating a lot of almond butter, eggs, and cheese.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@kewpie80 - could you share your first twins cervix story. Obviously they turned out alright! I could use a happy ending story. 
@Milk8shake - Well good luck tomorrow! I get my days mixed up! I'm sorry works been crazy. You don't need that additional stress. 
@tracyamber - Keep eating that protein! I need to remember that myself.

:want to all! It's hard to keep track of everyone on my phone!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Milk8shake- sorry about the crappy day!! I had one of those yesterday too. I'm not typically an angry person but after 1 1/2 hours on the phone with some lady who couldn't help me I sorta snapped!!! I don't blame you for being nervous. Sending good vibes your way!
@kewpie80- my scan is 9/9 so less than a week! Congrats on your sweet boys! I'm glad they are measuring right where they need to be! Have you told your twins yet?
@chuord- you really have been zen...hippy hormoned out this whole cycle!! Maybe this is the calm before the awesome chaos of your sweet twins!! Has the zofran helped a lot? 
@tracyamber- I will def remember that your scan is on Oct 2! Sorry it's so far away. How are you feeling? You crack me up with the 'sneaker' comment...soooo true! I will stop testing. Just had to get my progesterone again and they are on the same standing order . Also, I do the same thing with time zones...I get so excited to check and then I have to wait  I think it's funny you're eating eggs...I can't even stand the thought!
@hope4light-thank you!! How are you doing??
@iixivboots-thanks for your encouragement with the progesterone thing. How are you feeling?
@alivewithyou-hi! How is that cute baby girl? Are you telling people? Did you go to a private place to tell you that early? So exciting!! @Xerxella- how are you? Anything to keep you busy on bed rest...well other than your kiddos?!


----------



## Silverbird (Dec 30, 2008)

tracyamber said:


> @Silverbird
> Where are you? We wanna hear something even if you feel drabby. @Kewpie
> Glad your scan went well and congrats. @adiejan
> Stop getting beta numbers mama! You are pregnant with twins, sneaker... And you know why I call you sneaker now... Lol @chuord
> ...


@*tracyamber* Hi thanks for thinking of me. I'm OK just so busy. I'm working two jobs, holidaying a lot and generally too tired to get on the computer much but I think of all of you often.
@chourd congratulations on your twins.

Thinking of everyone else and wishing you all the best. Maybe be in touch more after my hols when I'm a little less busy.


----------



## Silverbird (Dec 30, 2008)

PS @ *tracyamber feel free to put me on the list as a graduate. Hopefully I won't have to undo that!*


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Silverbird said:


> PS @ *tracyamber feel free to put me on the list as a graduate. Hopefully I won't have to undo that!*


 @monkeyscience

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks hope4light! Lol I love that my thinking re gender is the same - though to be fair after so much effort to get pg I think I'd treat myself to finding out anyways!
Adie - your progesterone is really improving well, lol and Tracy is wrong though - I think there still could be three  hehehe 
Re zofran, Xerxella you've been using it too right? It takes away the nausea to a point you can feel hungry - eating is my best cure right now. I still get mild waves but they're not that bad... Worse is the lethargy, aside from feeding myself and showering I either watched tv or read and napped yesterday - that's it!
Silverbird - how you are managing to run around and do so much I have no idea!
Kewpie - firstly I'd love to hear your happy ending to first pg too! Next how do you and X cope with a twin pg and small children to look after? Lol I'm barely coping with the cat! Although maybe my age makes it worse...
Tracy - ring your practice, say you are stressing a lot and need to come in for a quick scan to check all is ok. Seriously - it's worth it for you to know baby is great!
Boots - how are you travelling?
Monkey - I'm with Tracy where is that update?
I'm sure I'm missing people sorry! 
X - is there anything we can do to help?


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@iixivboots - Good to see you again.  Can't wait to hear about your next scan, hoping it goes by fast for you. 
@chuord - Can't wait for your scan next week. Those babies have got to be feeling all your positive energy.  So happy for you.
@adiejan - So happy to hear good news on your progesterone! I know that was really worrying you. 
@tracyamber - excited for your next scan as well. Mine won't be until around that time too so I understand the long wait.. hence why I caved and just had that elective one last saturday lol. 
@kewpie80 - congrats on your baby boys! Glad to hear about your cervix is well. That is one of my fears and I hate that I have to wait until at least 19 weeks for them to check mine.
@Milk8shake - Sending you my good thoughts for your scan tomorrow. I am sorry your week has been so bad. I can understand the work stress.. I definitely have my days like that.
@adiejan - Baby girl is doing great as far as I can tell. I've been feeling some flutters here and there.. they are subtle but it's a new sensation and I love it. We went to a private place and we have told people mostly because my family can't keep secrets and I wanted control over the announcement lol. 
@Xerxella - Thinking of you and your little ones.

I am definitely feeling tired.. last night I drank a protein shake that had 60 g of protein in it.. trying to add some healthy calories for the baby. Biggest. mistake. ever. I was so wired and sick all night. So.. will have to think of better ways to add protein or at least spread it out a little. Tonight I am going to make a chicken and cheese quesadilla (sorry if this grosses out any of the people still dealing with morning sickness!) I am definitely in search of ideas for tasty but healthy foods. I have started using a weight loss app to gain weight since so far I have only gained 1 Lb. I do feel better after talking to my mom tonight though. Apparently she gained the majority of her weight in the last 3 months of pregnancy and she gained 40 lbs with each kids. So I feel like eventually I will start to put some weight on.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Alivewithyou, I have protein shakes for breakfast, I found that if you have a favourite cookie recipe you could switch out a little of the flour for some protein powder? I do it with those choc coconut balls, you get yummy and healthy.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord
I think I will call the midwife tomorrow. The thing is I know it is best to see the brain and all between 20- and 22 weeks and if I go in now 17 weeks I can go back but I wonder if they can still get a sorta idea what is happening. Yeah, probably. I just want to see my little guy in there. Thanks for the advice
It's funny cause I cancelled my appointment for today two weeks ago thinking what's the point when maybe I should have just requested an ultrasound then. But I wasn't anxious like I am now and I do know for sure I have at least two fibroids growing which is causing a little pain. Nit that I will take any medicine for the pain though.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Ugh, I'm so behind. Sorry everyone!

@tracyamber, emotional wellbeing is just as important as physical, and if a scan will help, then I say do it! The fibroids sound terribly uncomfortable 

@alivewithyou, I'm having a hard time with protein too. Try Googling "Bliss Balls" or "Protein Balls". Tasty little high protein snacks, easy to make and keep around and most of the recipes are super healthy, with only dates for sweetener. Nom 

@chuord, Zofran was a Godsend for me. I was barely able to stomach water before I was on it, and would have been on the verge of hospitalisation. I combined it with Maxalon, but was still nauseous most of the time. It did make me a more functional human though. However, beware the less than charming constipation side effect. I had to basically quit it cold turkey after the cerclage.

@monkeyscience ; - where you at girl?

@adiejan, sounds like a super frustrating phone call! I like to think that I usually have a good attitude too, but once my temper goes, it's on for young and old.

@hope4light love

@kewpie80 congrats on the boys and long cervix and awesome scan! Glad things are going swimmingly for you. Thanks for sharing your story a few pages back too - I did appreciate it. My midwife says I will believe it when I'm holding a screaming baby.

blowkiss:goodvibes to everyone that I might have missed.

AFM: Scan today went well. Baby measuring on track, growth is good, cervix is holding, and placenta is nice and high and away from said cervix. Baby is hanging out low and lazy, and there is some spare room to move, which makes me happy. Every time I have a scan. I'm just so surprised when there is good news. Can't get my head around it.

We did get a bit of a shock from our discussion with the doctor about plans for delivery, and the likelihood of me delivering early. He said that prematurity is typical for women with my condition - which we knew. However, he said in his experience, some women go very early, around 24 weeks, most around 28-ish weeks, and less likely, in the early thirties. He felt very confident that I would not go past 34 weeks. It wasn't quite what we were expecting to hear, but he is a MFM specialist, and professor, at the largest maternity hospital in my state, so I trust that he knows his stuff. So I'm in a mild panic about that, and I think poor DH definitely got a shock and a half.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Tracy - you go! Milk is right mental health is just as important!

Milkshake - wow I'm impressed you found time for all the catch up! Thanks for the advice, I'll be dosing up on movicol tomorrow - ironically I normally am a but constipated but since getting of everything was flowing well (sorry tmi everyone) until I started having bland carbs and taking zofran! However when you find it hard to think of what to eat it's worth it! I'll just have to regulate the other...
Huge congrats on your scan!!! That's brilliant everything is holding and baby is doing well... Hopefully they will try and keep the baby in as long as they can (and they can give them meds to help mature the lungs can't they?) sounds like any time from 24 weeks you could also be on bed rest! I hope you are the anomaly and make it to term xxx
Xerxella - how are you doing? Hope you've got good books or movies to distract you!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@tracyamber - good! I'm glad you'll get a sooner appointment. I had an 18 week appointment and they were able to see most everything. And, if there's something they can't see or want to look harder at, they can see you again at 20 or 22 weeks. 
@Milk8shake - yeah for a healthy baby! Just get that baby big and fat. And hang on. I hope that bean makes it well into the 30's. You need to make that baby a 2015 baby! 
@chuord - You sound like you're doing well!!! I'm just hanging out and counting the days.

:wave to everyone else!!!!! I need to get a computer or tablet, so I can see everyone's posts!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for the tips on protein @chuord and @Milk8shake, I will have to try those out. 
@Milk8shake: happy your appointment went well! lets hope you are at least in the most category.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@alivewithyou - I'm simple, so I'm just doing protein shakes, but I AM getting sick of them!

Everyone - Should we start a fall/winter thread? Or should we just change this one to an all 2014 thread?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

So I just have to tell you guys that I cried myself to sleep last night I checked the babies heartbeat and at one point it was 140 then all I was picking up was 78 and it was not mine. I dunno... What went on but I think I'm going to use my stethoscope from now on. I drove to the midwife this morning and heartbeat was 140-160. I was so freakin scared. And we are going to do a scan on Monday and possible again when I'm 21'weeks . Tired


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Okay... this is going to be my attempt to catch up, but sorry in advance if I miss someone/something. Brain is tired (and sinuses hurt ).

@Autumnlaughing - How are you and your dh doing? Haven't heard from you for quite awhile. I know things were kind of rough last time you posted. You are next on the roster after me, so you must be getting pretty pregnant at this point!

@mainebaby - You are getting closer, too. Congrats on being past the viability point! That is a big milestone, though of course I hope you keep gestating for quite awhile longer.

@NaturallyMo - Okay, all of us more pregnant ladies have been kind of quiet lately. That makes me feel better.  Hopefully you are just busy with life and have nothing especially interesting to report on the pregnancy front. Congrats to you, too, on making it to viability. 

@Xerxella - As I said before, your babies are beautiful. I'm glad there's some hope still for Baby B. Are they scheduling weekly scans or anything to monitor your cervix and the babies? I hope the bedrest helps, although it sounds incredibly boring. Did you ever decide what to do with the job offer?

@Milk8shake - YAY for a good appointment! Sounds like baby is doing great in there. Can I put you on the roster? Pleeeeease? Also, while I think it's good to know that there's a likelihood of extreme prematurity, I don't think you should really buy into that, if you know what I mean. Not saying to go with denial, but this baby is a complete miracle so far. There's nothing wrong with giving yourself some hope and positive thinking, instead of dwelling on the worst case scenario. JMHO. And :hug about your crappy time at work. Hoping your good scan made work more bearable. And trust me, I am always here... stalking and stalking away.  Plus, if anything either important (like labor) or serious (like bad things) were actually happening, I'd find the time to post at least briefly on here. So when it comes to me, it's pretty safe to assume no news is good news. 

@iixivboots - Your twin evangelism seems to be meeting with some success.  Your ultrasound in two weeks is the "big" one, right? And sorry for being spacey, but did you/will you find out sexes? I know the wait for that ultrasound is agonizing. I just wanted to know that my baby was looking okay. Also, you can switch to back to the old mobile view for now, if that helps. I switched back, and have no intention of switching to the new view until the force the issue. It's way too... I don't know. Gimmicky? for me. That's probably not the right word. But I really can't deal with how ads and blank space take up about as much of the screen as actual messages. 

@tracyamber - Hey, I DID post some kind of update about me last week! Really, there's not a lot to say right now. I'm sorry you're so stressed waiting for your ultrasound. I'm glad you've moved it up, and I hope baby is cooperative so you get lots of reassuring info.

Okay, I really think I need to go lay down now. Sorry @Kewpie, @alivewithyou, @Silverbird, @adiejan, and @chuord - I promise I will get back to personals for you later! For those who aren't on the roster yet (I think that's everyone from silver on), can you please give me your EDD, and anything else you'd like me to put on the roster? Silver, I think you already asked to be put on the roster, but I either spaced it or didn't have the info I need to add you.

AFM, dang it, no laying down... toddler is awake. My head is about to explode from a sinus infection, but otherwise, just trucking along. 36 weeks yesterday. Next appointment is next Wednesday the 10th.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh, if anyone wants to volunteer for a fall thread, let me know. Though I'd like to try to update the roster before then. Or I will start one in a few days if no one else wants to.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@monkeyscience
I was just giving you a hard time Hun. I hope I did not rub you the wrong way or anything. I was feeling playful. I know you are very busy and pregnant and I imagine if I make as far as you I may only post once a week as well. Hopefully you are drinking lots of liquids and taking probiotics for the infection.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

No worries, Tracy! And I did get to lay down after all - false alarm on the toddler, thankfully!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Milk8shake-I am so glad you had a good appointment. I totally get what you mean. Every time I have any appointment I prepare myself for bad news...I have got to knock that shit off!! 

@tracyamber-I am so sorry love. That's sounds so scary! I hope you got to rest today. HUGS!! @monkeyscience- I'm sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. I'm excited that you are getting so close!! Can I let you know about the roster after my U/S on Tuesday?

@Xerxella- thinking of you and wondering how things are going on bed rest. How do you do it with your little ones?


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@monkeyscience - yeah for 36 weeks! That's term to me, but I remember thinking, I really still have a month to go! Ugh! Hugs to you. The job is still being investigated, so we'll wait and see how that turns out. The docs just look at me with a sad face and say there's nothing else they can do until 24 weeks. They're throw-in-the-towel attitude is starting to piss me off. I might look for a new MFM group. 
@adiejan - There's nothing much to add. We just take the bed rest day by day and it is why it is. When's your next scan again? Surprisingly, I'm having a hard time keeping up with this thread. 
@tracyamber - are you feeling any better? It probably WAS your heartbeat reflected through the placenta. Have you checked it again? If not, it's perfectly normal for a bean to have a low heartbeat while your lying on your back. That's why they tell you not to do that. . I hope the u/s soon reassures you. I have a feeling I haven't done that.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

monkeyscience said:


> @Milk8shake Also, while I think it's good to know that there's a likelihood of extreme prematurity, I don't think you should really buy into that, if you know what I mean. Not saying to go with denial, but this baby is a complete miracle so far. There's nothing wrong with giving yourself some hope and positive thinking, instead of dwelling on the worst case scenario.


As usual, you are the voice of calm and reason. I think that's a good attitude to take. Although I would rather be prepared for all eventualities, you're right - this little one is definitely a fighter, and I sure hope he hangs in there as long as possible. 
Is it bad that I'm still scared of being on the roster? But okay, chuck me on there.

*Time for a bit of a dilemma* (I'm full of them). Last night DH said he wants to put an announcement on FB. 
Now, I always thought that I would NEVER make a FB announcement. FB has been a huge source of misery for me in years gone by. I've blocked every pregnant and just-had-a-baby person I know because some days it has just broken my heart. I actually figured that I would just not mention it ever, just in case I had someone on my friend's list that was struggling.

BUT - I don't want to ruin DH's excitement. This is the most involved he has ever been, and he is just a proud-as-punch "I'm gonna be a Dad" type of guy right now. You can't shut him up about it, and he has been proudly parading a scan pic as his phone screensaver for about a month. It makes me so happy to see him like this - it gives me hope when I'm scared, and I don't want my issues to stop him from celebrating what should be one of the most exciting things ever. I'm inclined to "let" him but I'm also a bit torn. What do y'all think? Has anyone else made a public announcement?


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

[USER=174623 said:


> @tracyamber[/USER];17983089]So I just have to tell you guys that I cried myself to sleep last night I checked the babies heartbeat and at one point it was 140 then all I was picking up was 78 and it was not mine. I dunno... What went on but I think I'm going to use my stethoscope from now on. I drove to the midwife this morning and heartbeat was 140-160. I was so freakin scared. And we are going to do a scan on Monday and possible again when I'm 21'weeks . Tired
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Awww @tracyamber how awful. Glad you checked in with the middy, and you have a scan ready to go on Monday. :Hug:blowkiss


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milk8shake - I don't think a conservative FB announcement is too bad. I would say no tough pictures. But, like a little pair of shoes or my nephew did a gender announcement as their only announcement and it showed them holding pink balloons. That type of thing, at a reasonable time, is fine.

I would think one and done, too. The daily/ weekly updates some people post can be a little rough.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Milk - I for one won't be making any Facebook announcement (group email to friends I'm fine with) when I had my chem in January I messages a pic of BFF to my natural career - so I thought... It actually went to a group of 12 ladies, it was so traumatic I cried for two days, had to confess to my mum and apologise that everyone knew before her etc. I just figure I have more control with email...
I agree it's super sweet that dh is so into it, maybe his intuition is actually pretty good and he knows this one is a keeper 
Xerxella - I think you are an awesome lady to put up with these reverses... Feel free to complain whenever you need we are all here for you!
I want so much for you two cerclage ladies to hit 24 weeks, then every week after that is a bonus...
Tracy when Monday is your scan?
Adie - are you feeling any pressure etc yet? Lol I read you can get identical triplets... Lol what if all 3 took and then split that way  lol bet you can't wait till the scan so I stop teasing you... hugs!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@Milk8shake - I know it's hard but I feel like you have just as much of a right to be excited and to announce your pregnancy as anyone else. I too am aware of those around me who may be struggling to get pregnant so I try not to constantly post updates or whine about pregnancy stuff but a simple announcement I think is okay. Know that even though there will be some who are hurt there will also be a lot of people very excited and happy for you. Even though it hurt to see announcements I knew that it was my own feelings I was dealing with and I chose to be happy for them anyways. Maybe I just don't fully understand because I've only had a chemical and it took us 10 months to get pregnant after balancing out my hormones but I saw announcements as encouragement and hope that one day it would be my turn.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

Milk - for what it's worth... with my first I made a group on FB of just my closest family and friends and the few things I posted that's how I did it. The second time DH was the same way, he was so excited and wanted to post and I said I wouldn't, but I let him. Then my cousin did some family pictures for us and I let her post some to FB, so before she did, I IM'd the people that I KNOW had struggled and just let them know ahead of time. Other than that I didn't make a big deal about it, and when I did post the news about DS's birth a bunch of people were like 'oh, we didn't even know you were pregnant!'

Hi to everyone else! I'm doing good, we just had our assesment with our local school district for my daughter to see what kind of services they may be willing to provide for her speech delay. DS is doing great, and I started back for my MBA last week. So been a bit busy, but ALWAYS keeping up on everyone :grin:


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Milk8shake-that really is a dilemma. I've gone through my boughts of feeling left out or sad for myself when others have gotten pregnant. However, not once have I felt that way with someone I knew who was also experiencing this struggle. In fact, I found myself feeling more hopeful when they were able to succeed. I've also really grown to learn that it is important for people to feel excited and get attached through things like this. I always feel like the rug is going to be pulled out but my hubby doesn't live that way and this is his journey too. Hugs whatever you decide!


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

Sorry to disappear! My anxiety has been pretty bad, and typing on my phone is irritating! I have been reading along, and it's really awesome to see where everyone is!
@Xerxella - I've got my fingers crossed for you!! 
@Milk8shake - first off, I'm also "in technology" - I'm a data analyst, so not really in IT, and at a women's college, so there's actually lots of women in the real IT group, but I feel like there's some real challenges there. Mostly from the other women? I feel like my job is to be smart, and "baby brain" is my nemesis!

Also, I did announce on FB - after I made sure to let anyone that I knew had struggled with it know. But you're right - lots of people don't feel comfortable saying that they're having trouble with it, so that can be hard. I found it harder when I felt "left out" when people suddenly announced a baby, or even a pregnancy late into the game. My mom said something that really got me upset a few weeks ago (pregnancy hormones...), and I realized that I'm prouder of this pregnancy than anything I've ever done - I'm not going to hide that. But, I think acknowledging that fact (and that it was really hard..) helps anyone who is struggling?

BUT - everyone's FB audience is slightly different. If you don't feel comfortable, don't post! 
@monkeyscience - 36 weeks! That's exciting! It's weird how we think "Wow - that's like "baby any day" territory!" but then I'm also trying really hard to remind myself (30wks today) that I still probably have 10-12 weeks to sort all things out (car seat, childcare, pediatrician, etc... )

I'm glad to hear that many of you are doing so well, even if it's stressful, and doesn't seem like it at the time. And OMG so many twins!! 

AFM - I think everything's OK, except the anxiety! Little girl seems to be doing well - she was head down (but sunny side up) at last appointment, heart rate is good, kicking away. I'm worried about getting diagnosed with GD - I'm allergic to corn, so they thought I should just track for a week, and my fasting levels are *slightly* high (99 on 2 of 3 days) and ONE reading (of 10) so far has come back fairly high. I'm not too worried about the effect on the pregnancy (though I might cut back on my cookie and ice cream intake), but I am worried about the midwives stressing out & getting kicked to my back-up hospital for something that's a borderline issue. Also, I'm worried that DH will be resistant to be ever doing this pregnancy thing again - we have a bunch of frosties, and I want more than one kid!! He's still 100% in a "my life is over except for huge amounts of hard responsibility" mood, which is really hard for me. He seems mostly creeped out by my belly. But, at least he does (usually) do things when I ask him to - even if he seems miserable about it.

Also, to everyone who expects to have their babies early - In another forum, I've seen several little ones born between 24 and 30 weeks, and they're really doing very well. Modern technology is amazing! But I'll still have my fingers crossed that all your little ones stay put for at least a bunch more weeks. (I really need another 10 weeks to get everything done...)

OK - time to tackle that to-do list..


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Autumn laughing - hugs on the anxiety! Glad you are coping so well though! I agree, I've actually been hurt by friends not telling me... 
Re dh, does he go to the scans? I'm just wondering if he's heavily into looking after you and worrying, maybe he needs to understand the fun side to having a baby? Not sure how you do that, any ideas ladies?
I was stirring my (single child) dh yesterday, that with twins he'll get a double whammy of it being less about him... Lol in fact it'll never be about him again! He laughed at least


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who weighed in on the FB issue. I definitely don't think we would post a scan pic, and I definitely wouldn't post it myself, but DH would tag me, so it would show up in my feed. @Xerxella, I agree that constant updates can be a real killer. I did tell him I was bit uncomfortable with it, and he hasn't mentioned it again. Perhaps after our next scan might be the way to go.

@Autumnlaughing sorry about your DH's attitude. I don't think I have any helpful experience or suggestions. I have been reading today about ways to get Dad more involved in the pregnancy, so maybe Google will give you some ideas? One that I read and liked, was having DH pick out the baby's "coming home" outfit.

Today I got to change my ticker to 17 weeks, and I realised that if 34 weeks is our goal, then I am actually halfway! 
We spent a bit of time this weekend looking at baby stuff and I am totally overwhelmed about the amount of stuff in baby shops. I'm scared of making the wrong decisions about baby gear. I feel so totally unequipped for this.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milk8shake - Lol about the baby gear. You'll have plenty of time to get stuff. You can even wait til you're further along to make your registry and start getting everything set up.

You really don't "need" that much stuff and I'm sure some friends can help you register. And, you'll get lots of people to throw you a baby shower! So much fun!


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

How is everyone? Any upcoming ultrasounds or important appointments? It's hard to keep track but pretty exciting!

@tracyamber, I'm so sorry you had that experience with the heartbeat, how scary. I could never trust myself to monitor, I would drive myself insane. Glad your midwives were so responsive!

@Milk8shake, The FB announcement thing is so tricky. I don't mean to sound like a raging feminist (ha) but I think you as a couple should go with whatever makes you the most comfortable as the pregnant lady. It's true it is a journey you take together but all of the TTC and pregnancy is so intimately connected to your body and self esteem. We waited until 20 weeks with our son and will wait until 18 with these two as long as everything is okay. 
Also the baby gear stuff, ugh. I swear staying up all night reading Amazon reviews is a first-time mom right of passage. Honestly, you aren't going to know what's going to work for your kid until the kid is here, so there are no real "wrong" choices. Just accept all gifts, hand me downs, and advice, and be ready to try different things.

@monkeyscience, So close! How is your son feeling about being a big brother so soon? Hope you are feeling great. I can take over the thread if no one else volunteers, but I don't feel like I know everyone as well as some do. But I don't want you to be threadkeeping with a newborn in your arms, haha.

Regarding protein, I really struggle with the amount I'm supposed to eat for twins. I eat a lot of hard boiled eggs. And bagels and cream cheese. 

AFM, 17 weeks tomorrow. My anatomy scan is a week from tomorrow and my OB appointment is two days after that. I'm getting nervous because it's been a month already since I've been to the doctor. I have no symptoms to be concerned about but you know how the anxiety is. We never got an all-clear from the Maternit21 or anything and our numbers for the non-downs trisomies didn't get reduced as much as usual because I have some weird low placenta protein number (papp-a?) but my OB didn't seem concerned at all. I'm also starting to think what if something is wrong with one of the twins at the scan, will we get to talk to a doctor right away? It's in the late afternoon at the perinatologist with the tech. Also, someone on facebook (old college roommate) just had pretty premature twins. It's just scary. Trying to stay positive but it's not really my personality. My son is also going under to have some dental work this week so I'm just pretty stressed. Dying to find out the sexes of the twins. For some reason with twins we want to know so much more, but we don't actually care one way or the other (or the other).


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@iixivboots
I sure appreciate the sympathy. I was for sure scared.
Remind us about your scan so we can send support before you go , okay?
Sending low anxiety energy your way and hope your son's dental work go well with everything being okay. Hugs
Oh also, did you sign up for the spotlight thread in our due date club? I did, sounds like it will be positive.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Ditto on the scan boots, keep us posted so we can support you.

Fx tomorrow Tracy  can't wait to hear xxx


----------



## MindlessChrissy (Jun 7, 2009)

@tracyamber thinking of you. Let us know how the scan went.
@adiejan when is your scan?


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok it's Tuesday morning here, where's the scan results Tracy?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Thanks @chuord and @MindlessChrissy @adiejan
Believe it or not , I do not have a data plan on my phone and my doctor is 1 hour away. With a toddler we went out to lunch and of course went to a park. I just got home ladies.
Well, it seems everything looks fine. Nothing popped out and this was not an official scan so I think I'm still going back on the 2nd so measurements can be taken. I feel at least low anxiety. I saw the spine and the baby moved a lot and and we saw testicles and a little wee wee so we are pretty sure it's a boy!!! Confirmation I guess on my next appointment. I'm getting very excite about this pregnancy!! 
Thank you for thinking of me today. I know people like yourselves are very busy!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MindlessChrissy (Jun 7, 2009)

Great sounding scan @tracyamber! !


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Woohoo Tracy!!! That's totally expected, but still a relief... Glad you got the bonus glance at the testicles too... Lol busy? Chrissy yes, me I eat, drink, sleep and occaissionally do something interesting - it appears the 'littles' got their hands on the ships controls... And rest is their main focus.
Adie - Chrissies right, when's your scan again?
Anyone else scanning this week? I'm on Friday.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

tracyamber said:


> Thanks @chuord and @MindlessChrissy @adiejan
> Believe it or not , I do not have a data plan on my phone and my doctor is 1 hour away. With a toddler we went out to lunch and of course went to a park. I just got home ladies.
> Well, it seems everything looks fine. Nothing popped out and this was not an official scan so I think I'm still going back on the 2nd so measurements can be taken. I feel at least low anxiety. I saw the spine and the baby moved a lot and and we saw testicles and a little wee wee so we are pretty sure it's a boy!!! Confirmation I guess on my next appointment. I'm getting very excite about this pregnancy!!
> Thank you for thinking of me today. I know people like yourselves are very busy!!
> ...


 @tracyamber-yay for an awesome scan and a sweet baby boy!!! Wahoo! 
@MindlessChrissy-happy to see you on here!! My scan is tomorrow afternoon. I'm soooo nervous. Trying not to be but that's really impossible right?!?


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Oooh adie - so excited for that! Fx all is well and normal xxx


----------



## MindlessChrissy (Jun 7, 2009)

Will be thinking of you adie!! Tell us how it goes and how many are there!


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Adie, can't wait to hear how many there are! Fingers crossed for team twin! Good luck. How many weeks/days are you?


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

iixivboots said:


> Adie, can't wait to hear how many there are! Fingers crossed for team twin! Good luck. How many weeks/days are you?


I'll be 6w4d!


----------



## MindlessChrissy (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm voting twins or triplets for adie! Lol Hugs hun.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@tracyamber: Happy your scan went well today. congrats on your baby boy! 
@adiejan: good luck with your scan tomorrow. can't wait to find out how many there are in there. 

Hi @iixivboots, can't wait to find out about your scan next week.


----------



## MindlessChrissy (Jun 7, 2009)

Thinking of you, adie!


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

tracy - yeah for a boy!!

adie - good luck today!!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@adiejan
You better post as soon as the scan is over mama!! I know you have a data plan on your phone! I'm excited for you today!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok everyone!!! We are having...IDENTICAL TWINS!!! We heard two lovely little heartbeats at 126 and 123. So so happy right now. @chuord-you were right!! @MindlessChrissy-I guess you were right about the splitting too!!


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Yay! So glad I'm on tapatalk now so I got this notification right away! Go team twin! Identical too! Wow! Congratulations. Those are "boy heartbeats." all folklore. We will see in five days, mine have been high "girl heartbeats."
So many twins! Can they tell yet if they have their own sacs?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@adiejan
Identical?????? That means only one embryo took and that one split on its own right???
How freak in exciting!!!!!!!!
Congrat

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MindlessChrissy (Jun 7, 2009)

Super major happy dance congrats @adiejan


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Adie - wooohooo! I didn't even think if identical - that is fantastic!!! Great heartbeats! I'm guessing they're position is perfect, here's to these two being your miracles! How is dh? How are you? Soo exciting!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Congrats adiejan!! That is amazing.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I am seriously so happy right now. I am just trying to live in the moment before I research everything possible on identical twin pregnancies and freak myself out. It was pretty crazy...I mean I was kind of expecting twins but definitely not identical. Our RE was pretty shocked too. He has only seen 1 other identical twin case from IVF in 18 years. I guess these babies really just wanted to come together!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Just popping in to say *congrats, Adiejan!* Crazy that you'd end up with identical twins after putting in 3 different embryos. I'm guessing they must at least share a placenta or amnion if they're sure they're identical?

AFM, busy busy busy... toddler was sick over the weekend, doing some work for my dad to earn a little extra cash. 37 week appointment tomorrow, I'll try hard to catch up on personals and give a better update after that!


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

You would think I would know more about this, but I think this early they can only tell if they share a sac (which means identical?) they have to wait until the 12 week scan to see the placentas I think.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Monkey - look after you!
Boots - I had my first scan at the same gestational age as adie all the could see was gestational sack, yolk sack, foetal pole and heart flicker... Will be interesting to see the difference at 8 weeks...


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

I couldn't see a placenta at 8 weeks.. not sure when it showed up but it was there are 14.5 weeks. Mine still had a yolk sac at 8 weeks.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@adiejan and @chuord
What are your due dates??

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm April 24, but am guessing it'll be when they're ready


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@adiejan love:love Awesome news! How very exciting :thumb

@tracyamber Congrats on a little boy! :joy:joy:joy


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

adie!!!! YEAH for identicle twins!!! that is amazing!!! I knew it :grin:

All these twins lately, this is awesome ladies!!!

Monkey - are you going to get checked? good luck, hoping you have some thinning and dialating moving... I know you're ready :wink:

AFM - I know someone asked how I was doing a few pages back  Things are good. Last week we had our at home assesment with the local school district to get DD some extra help with her speech, and we have 'made' it to the next level, which is a play assesment at the school where a few people watch her and then compare their notes. After that we'll find out what kind of services they will give her. She turned 4 in July. She's hanging in big girl underwear all day, but still having lots of poop accidents (but turned out she had strep that her ped ignored until we saw a different ped in the office after 3 times of having her regular ped look at her butt - yeah, we're changing peds because the case was apparently really bad and she was starting to hold her poo b/c it hurt so bad to go :crying. DS is doing awesome. Potty training woes with DD may not pass to him, at 20 months he's already waking up dry in the morning and telling us when he's gone so we can change him. Still not starting anything until he's a bit older, but it gives me hope. He is also starting to talk up a storm, and it's so freaking adorable. Since we didn't get this type of talking at this stage with DD it's so new to us, and I love it. Otherwise life is insane, I'm in my 3rd week of going back for my MBA. Fun times!! :thumb


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Day has not gone as planned, so a quick AAM so as not to worry you ladies - hopefully I'll get roster updates and personals done tomorrow!
@adiejan, @Milk8shake - Can you give me an EDD (or at least a month you want me to put you in) for the roster? And a blurb if you want one (*chuord*, too). *Also, anyone who knows boy/girl and wants it added to the roster, can you let me know?*

AAM - appointment was fine, I am not crazy in thinking my belly is suddenly much huger - 3.5 cm gain in fundal height and 3 lb weight gain in the past two weeks, after plateauing on weight gain and uterus growing slightly less the previous 3 weeks. So that assuages my concerns from my last visit. Since my sinus infection is still lingering, I'll be starting on Augmentin tonight. Hopefully that means I'll actually be able to breathe through my nose at night soon. And not get random head/teeth/jaw aches. Also got blood drawn to check my hemoglobin and vitamin D. I think the doc thinks I'm a little nuts for the vitamin D thing, but she went along with it anyway. (Just trying to decide if I need to up my supplementation to make sure that I/the baby get enough, especially once winter hits.) I declined a cervical check, and didn't ask the doctor about the baby's position. I know she's still wiggling. Probably no more internal checks until 40 weeks. What will be, will be. Met with the back up doula yesterday, and meeting with our main doula tomorrow. Washed the newborn and 0-3 month stuff and put it in a drawer today. Set up the cosleeper, and am using it as a temporary holding place for burp cloths and swaddling blankets and other stuff that don't fit in the drawer.

Still always following, even if I'm not responding. Assuming that no news is at least not bad news from @Xerxella and @Milk8shake.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

And my doc just texted me - iron looks okay - she thinks it's 11.something, but will check later. Can I just say, I love her?? Never had a doc text me lab results before, especially without even asking! Now I must go make dinner for the people who are showing up at my house in 30 minutes!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord
I wrote you on the challenge thread!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@monkeyscience-I PM'd you my blurb


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Monkey science - I'll just wait till my scan tomorrow if that's ok, then send my blurb.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@chuord- When is your scan? With the time difference isn't it soon? Just stalking!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@Xerxella: any news? Worried about you and your babies.
@Milk8shake: any news from you?

Good on my end.. Had check up on Tuesday and everything still looks good. I'm struggling with some anxiety and stomach issues but nothing I can't handle. Going out of town all weekend for camping and fishing so super excited and happy about that.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@alivewithyou and anyone - I'm fine. Still pregnant.  I'm kinda cocooning and focused on making it to 24 weeks. But, I'm following along and cheering you all on!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the update Xerxella, I think we've all been wondering... You are doing a great job!
Milk? How are you?
Alive with you - enjoy the relaxing r and r!
Adie - lol stalker!
Just home ish - all great baby 1 was on a strange angle so measured 2 days behind, heart 151, baby 2 was perfect at 8wks, heart 161. I could just see them wriggling, and the yolk sac looked great
As soon as I work out how I'll attach a pic!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Good to hear @Xerxella, just know we are still thinking of you. 
@chuord: glad to hear your appointment went well! Can't wait to see pictures of your babies. Can't believe you are 8 weeks already, wow!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord
So glad everything is going great mama!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Baby 1 is top left, baby 2 bottom right. Hard to see details they're not into sharing the limelight lol.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

View attachment 5513


----------



## MindlessChrissy (Jun 7, 2009)

Babies!!!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@monkeyscience - texting doctor is awesome :love

@alivewithyou hope you are feeling better in time for your weekend away!

@Xerxella, you're doing a great job hanging in there :thumb 24 weeks is inching closer.

@chuord yay for a good scan

AFM: No news is in fact, no news. I'm channeling @Xerxella and just concentrating on baby staying put. My next scan is 25/09 and it's the "official" anatomy scan - I'll be 19+5. My next milestone is 20w, so it's getting closer. Two weeks tomorrow.

@monkeyscience I don't really know what to say for a blurb. My official due date is mid February but even if everything goes perfectly, it's likely to be January at the very latest. (By the way, we have quite a big February group!)


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake
Not only are we bump buddies but 
Likely to deliver around the same time as I have to go early too. I know I will be having this baby in January even though due date is February. I'm glad all is uneventful for you

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Tracy - are we allowed to ask about you going early? Mainly cos I care, lol but also I'm still learning!


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a random question. How do you know when to see and MFM or Perinatologist? Will my OB refer me if/when I need that? Thanks for your thoughts...like @chuord I am still learning. I feel like I have A LOT to learn!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@chuord, I seem to remember that @tracyamber is at risk of uterine rupture, hence the need to deliver early.

@adiejan, the US system is very different from here in Oz, but I gather that your OB would refer you when needed. Here, you would only be seen by an MFM if you have a history that indicates it's necessary, or if your pregnancy is identified at high risk for a particular reason. While I don't think that most OBs classify twin pregnancies as high risk straight off the bat, I suspect that identical twins might see you fall into that category. However, they might not do so until you are out of the first trimester.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Milk is right, your OB will refer you. It depends on your age and other risk factors for twins. It is also going to depend on whether your twins share a sac, share a placenta, etc. My OB had me have a consult with a perinatalogist but he said it was just once unless more complications arise. I have di/di fraternal twins though, and I've already carried a pregnancy to term so those things are in my favor, even though I'm 35.
My 18 week scan is Monday afternoon!


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

hey ladies. I typically don't post on weekends, but had to post this because I'm still fuming mad about it. Totally OT, nothing to do with you beautiful ladies and your pregnancies

So today I met a good friend of mine about halfway b/t where we both live (so it was almost an hour for me). We met up and I gave her a bunch of hand me down clothes for her girls, we had lunch, and we decided to go to the local mall to let the kids blow off some steam at the indoor play place before we headed our separate ways.

When we got there, there was a number of kids there. Mostly pretty young, but a couple that were a bit older, and immediately I wondered if they were too big for the play area (it has a 42 inch cut off in height - if you're taller than that you're not allowed), I'm guessing they were maybe 8 - 10.

So these girls seemed to be running around a little crazy, so I was wary but wasn't too worried. So the kids start playing, and shortly after they started one of these bigger girls practically climbed over my 20 month old in the little space between the slide and the stairs to the slide.

Let me say this - I have no problem disciplining my BFF's daughter. Scolding her, telling her to stop, whatever necessary. But we've been BFF's for 22 years and I've known her daughter her whole life. It's different. Otherwise I am firmly of the belief that you don't discipline/scold whatever other people's kids.

But this girl didn't bat an eye, and neither did her mom. So I just gently said 'please be careful, he's very little' She looked at me and went on with her play. She and her friend were RUNNING like mad women at this point (and mind you, there's lots of little kids in there - I'd guess a few that were MAYBE 2 and a couple that were younger than that). So one comes running around the slide (that was like a big tree) and literally PUSHED my 20 month old out of her way. Before I even had a chance to process that the other girl (the one who climbed over him) ran him over as she ran past him, without blinking an eye.

Their mom? Sat there silently.

So I looked over at her and asked her to please request that her kids slow down (or something along those lines). Her response? To not get 'smart' with her.

I'm not typically an aggressive person. I try my best not to judge parenting styles - I'm not walking in their shoes. But this crossed a line to me.

I saw red.

I lit into her about her 'too big kids' running around rowdy and not watching for the little kids in the space. She made some other comment and I went on about how her kids pushed and ran over *my 20 month old*. I was pissed. I think there was some more exchange, but to be honest now that the adrenaline has worn off I don't remember everything. Either way, my friend and I decided to leave. So as we were putting the kids shoes on (she has 2 also) the women (who was sitting not far away from us) made a comment to my friend about 'you guys better not be leaving' and some snarky comment about me. My friend was just like yeah, whatever.

There was this older gentlemen standing right outside of the play space and he was talking to me about how rude other parents could be, and how big kids shouldn't be in there. He was there with his granddaughter, who had also gotten knocked down by one of these kids. She was 2.

Turns out this other mom's 3rd daughter was trying to pull on my friends 1 year old, and finally my friend picked her daughter up and the girl kept following them around and grabbing at the 1 year old.

As this other mom was leaving she had her 3 kids all stand by the stick that says 'you have to be shorter than this to play here' and 2 of them were taller than it.

UGH. Hours later I'm still fuming over it. I'm sorry, but when your OLDER children are coming into physical contact that way with my 20 month old, I'm apparently going to go all mama bear on you.

Sorry for my rant, had to get it out somewhere!!! :serious:


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Hope4light - well done you for sticking up for your kids... Not a fun situation, but bullies come in all sizes. My dh said something a while ago that stuck with me - people assume that ALL old people are nice (bear with me) he said they're not! He said if someone is an arse / mean when younger chances are they'll still be an arse / mean when old... Guess it's true for all ages and mothers too.
Hugs on the annoyance!


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm so behind here. We've had a couple trips (trying to fit them all in before I can't travel anymore) and our garden is producing like crazy. Anyway, sorry to be away so long
@Xerxella and @chuord - There's not much to tell about my cervix story, but I can tell you what little there is. I went in for routine u/s with the perinatologist at around 16 weeks. My cervix was shorter than they would have liked, but wasn't bad enough for a cerclage at that time. They told me to lay down more. Then at 18 weeks, I had another scan and it had shortened more. I think I was in the high 2cm for length. They put me on modified bed rest at that point. Then they had me come in weekly to check. I started bleeding heavily and having contractions, so I was admitted to the hospital, but they couldn't determine where the bleeding was coming from. They did a test to check for... I think it was a certain protein? that might be present near the cervix. If it's positive, it means I would have likely gone into labor in the next few days. It was neg, so they sent me home. My cervix shortened to just under 2cm, but I was past 20 weeks then and they don't usually do cerclages by that point. I was on strict bed rest and crossing my legs to hold everyone in. Things settled and I didn't shrink more than tiny bits between then and went I had to be induced at 36 weeks for pre-eclampsia. It wasn't quite as severe as what xerxella is dealing with, but I did end up in the hospital one more time with pre-labor symptoms. I can't remember how far along I was for that one, though.

This pregnancy has been so much easier. I had SCH with my last one that burst and gushed blood at 6 weeks. That lasted until I was about 12-14ish weeks. Then the bleeding scares later along with pre-labor more than once. This time, everything has been smooth sailing other than the spotting I had in the early weeks. I'm glad for that for sure. It's hard to rest with toddlers in the house.

------------------------

I'm 18 weeks now and have resigned myself that this all-day sickness is here to stay and bought a 3 month supply of zofran. It's cheaper per pill to do it that way. Either I just jinxed myself and wasted the money, but that means I won't be sick, so that's a win or I'll be all set which is also a win. haha

I'm seeing a new OB this morning. I can't remember if I mentioned it here or not, but my old OB's office was horrible. The doctors were great and I hated leaving them, but the staff was horrible. First, I had to bring some urine (the big 24 hour test) in for testing. I called the morning of and asked if I need to make an appt or just come in. I was told to come in. I went in and they receptionist was very huffy and said I was supposed to make an appt first. She told me to sit down and they've fit me in. an hour later, I finally got in. I was the only person sitting in the lobby the entire time.

Then, they lost the results of this and 8 other blood tests I had done. The nurse called me 3 weeks later and said I need to do all the tests. I said I had and she had no record of them.

I had an appt on thursday a week and a half ago. I got a text on the following Saturday saying I missed my appt on friday. um&#8230;. So, I called back on monday and said I had an appt on thursday that I went to. The receptionist checked and said the appt of friday was supposed to be scheduled for a different patient. Ugh. Nice.

As I was coming out of the office a few days ago, a lady was having a rant saying that they never scheduled her anatomy scan and she was going to have to wait 2 more weeks even though she had the appt card in hand. That confirmed it wasn't just me and this is a very poorly run office.

Anyway, this office was recommended by a friend. He didn't pop up in any of my google searches. He's an older guy, about the same age as my dad. Reviews say that he's efficient and quick, but will take them time if you need it. He treats his patients like his daughters and is very kind. Bonus that he's only a few blocks from my house instead of in another city like my last one.

I've been feeling a lot of movement all over, so I'm not really worried about this appt, other than just hoping he's a good match for me. My big anatomy scan is scheduled for the last friday of the month. I'm hoping everything still looks perfect.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

@adiejan - With both my twin pregnancies, my OB referred me to a perinatologist (MFM). I went in at 17 weeks this pregnancy and I think my first time with the last pregnancy was right around either 14 weeks or 16 weeks. If they don't mention it to you, just ask.

So excited for you and your identicals! I've seen that happen a couple other times on here. Keria, who used to post often, had triplets implant with 2 of them identical. Sadly, one of them didn't make it, but her remaining 2 are happy and healthy. One other person who used to post here had identicals too. I can't rememeber how her story went or her name unfortunately. Did you do ICSI? That increases chances of identical twinning. My RE was trying to discourage us from transferring 2 for that reason. She didn't want us to end up with trips or quads. Anyway, I'm rambling.... haha So happy for you and I'l keep you in my thoughts that everything goes super easy for you!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Kewpie - great to hear from you! Thanks for all the sharing and info it's great - you are the twin knowledge supply on here 
Glad you had a great time on holiday!
Omg that office is awful! I think you should send a private note to your old doctor, letting him know that because he is good you wanted to let him know how much his staff are letting him down... That's awful! However the new guy sounds great - very like the IF guy I was seeing - fx!
I didn't know you could buy zofran in big packs!!! That's great! My Ob told me to take maxolon regularly and add zofran when needed, again I didn't know you could take both together! Seems a little overkill sometimes.
Milk - keep trying to relax. Hope things are still well.
Xerxella - you must be 22wks by now! Woohoo only two more till viability and then slowly to 30 weeks - you are doing a great job!
Monkey - are you feeling ready?
Everyone - how are you travelling, enjoying the pg?
Afm - sorry about the hyper, I have a tiny bit more energy and less queasy and it's lifted my spirits amazingly!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@kewpie80 - thanks for all the info! I think it's scary no matter what. I recently found out my SIL was 3 cm dilated, bulging bag at 19 weeks. This was 15 years ago as they said they could do nothing for her! She went on strict bedrest and made it to 39 weeks! She cane off bedrest at 37 weeks and he still held on for 2 more weeks. My nephew Andrew is a healthy teenager. There were never any issues. So, that's encouraging! 
@chuord - yeah for some feeling better!

AFM - 22 weeks tomorrow. We have an MFM u/s on Wednesday. Things have felt..... better lately. I don't know what that means. I know they're both still alive because I feel them kicking independently. I'm trying to keep my head screwed on straight and keep my expectations low. I just want at least one take home baby. But, my heart has hope.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Hi everyone
I've been busy packing and it's been exhausting doing this while pregnant. I'm sure glad we found a house and was able to close Friday and get the keys though. I love it ! though walking up 3 flights of stairs kicked my behind today because I had to make about 10 trips to the car to get our blankets into the master bedroom. Anyway, been reading but but feeling tired. Did I say that already?in two days I will be 19 weeks.
Okay
Hello to everyone!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Tracy - so excited for you with your new house! So much fun, and woman what are you thinking up and down all those stairs! Lol that's crazy!


----------



## Autumnlaughing (May 26, 2008)

@tracyamber - *any* flights of stairs kick my butt! (well, really the sore area is more in the front..) I actually live in a 2 story and work on the 2nd floor - I plan my trips up and down carefully now! And every time we've done any moving of stuff around or cleaning, I really feel it. 
@Xerxella - sounds like a good attitude? And good intuition :thumb
@Kewpie - My original OB/Gyn was kind of like that - not quite as bad, though! Although, that is the one with the doctor that didn't mention our MF issues on the first IUI, so they may have had other issues, too. I *really* like the midwife I saw there, though! When I transferred to the fertility place, they ended up doing a pap, and then set me up with a 6 mo follow up at with the regular group in their office - I could have gone back to the first place, but the office mess ups are what made me stick with the new place. 
@Adie & @ chuord - I'm still excited for you guys 

and hi to everyone else!!!

AFM - probably do have GD. I'm frustrated, because I've already got a bizzillion allergies I'm eating around, and some weird sort of hypoglycemic tendencies that no doctor has ever cared enough about to sort out, and the GD diet info doesn't seem to mesh well with that. Also, I'd almost started to feel some trust in my body again. Oh well... Little girl is still kicking away, so that's good. I can't believe we've gotten this far! My brother is SO EXCITED to be an uncle that it almost makes up for everyone else's lack of excitement. He doesn't talk to us much, but we did text for hours on Friday. Also, went on a vacation to Maine, and it was awesome, even though I couldn't walk around nearly as much as I would have liked!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Autumnlaughing
I can't believe you are so close to meeting your baby. Time flies doesn't it?? Hope you don't have GD!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Autumn laughing - ditto on GD (hope you don't), can't wait to meet your girl!
Xerxella - I thought you were close, I'm glad you're feeling better, I'm hoping you go to 36 weeks too!
Afm - ok it's 7.30am here, some girls in due date club were talking about cravings - now I want nachos lol for breakfast! Wth!


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone! I haven't been on here in ages... we seem to have two graduates threads?

I just posted here:
http://www.mothering.com/forum/19-i-m-pregnant/1334294-ivf-graduates-thread-139.html#post18019234


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Laggie
They are beautiful!!!!! I'm posting here b/c it's the summer 2014 thread. I know , your a busy mom now you must be so happy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Bump pic time?

This one is current:



This one is 3 years ago almost to the day with my first set. I dare say I'm bigger this time. I'm currently measuring 22 weeks.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Laggie said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't been on here in ages... we seem to have two graduates threads?
> 
> I just posted here:
> http://www.mothering.com/forum/19-i-m-pregnant/1334294-ivf-graduates-thread-139.html#post18019234


Your two are so adorable. Yeah, we have 2, but the other one was one that Keria had started a long time ago and it was pretty much just us from the IVF thread we used to have going. This one includes clomid and those who lose their babies easily and have other fertility issues. The old one isn't active much at all any more.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Kewpie
I posted a few posts before you in our ddc bump thread. Did you see it??

Your tummy is bigger. Mine too, I have heard that the second pregnancy tummies are a bit bigger than the first time.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

tracyamber said:


> @Kewpie
> I posted a few posts before you in our ddc bump thread. Did you see it??
> 
> Your tummy is bigger. Mine too, I have heard that the second pregnancy tummies are a bit bigger than the first time.


I did see it, but it didn't register until I went back and looked that it was you. :grin: I giggled when I saw you had to use a mirror. I almost had to do the same.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
You didn't post about your appointment or ultrasound. Details please!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Tracy - can you post it here too for the rest of us?
Kewpie - you look so happy and relaxed in both pics! Lol I'm a tiny bit scared at how twins grow so fast... I still have no baby bump aside from my natural belly (9wks) - however I don't feel comfortable in anything without elastic.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

All those cute baby bumps! I look like a beached whale! Lol. I'll post a picture when I have some reasonable clothes on. 

AFM - So, essentially, the u/s and check up showed no change. The cervix is shortened, but basically unchanged. The cerclage is holding. Baby A looks great. He's continuing to measure a few days ahead, which is great. Unfortunately, baby B looks the same. He's growing on track, but the hydrops appears the same. I was hoping for a miracle, but now just trying to stay grounded. 

PS. I'm 22+2 today.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

Kewpie - so freaking adorable!!!

X - glad to hear things aren't worse, but so hoping the miracle still happens. Hugs to you.

Laggie - going to check out your post 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
I'm glad at least things are not taking any major turns. I guess it's still a waiting game. You rock mama , 22 weeks !


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord
This is for you because you asked. Like I posted on the other thread it is really hard to get a shot of my belly when dh is not around.

19 weeks


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Xerxella said:


> All those cute baby bumps! I look like a beached whale! Lol. I'll post a picture when I have some reasonable clothes on.
> 
> AFM - So, essentially, the u/s and check up showed no change. The cervix is shortened, but basically unchanged. The cerclage is holding. Baby A looks great. He's continuing to measure a few days ahead, which is great. Unfortunately, baby B looks the same. He's growing on track, but the hydrops appears the same. I was hoping for a miracle, but now just trying to stay grounded.
> 
> PS. I'm 22+2 today.


I'm sorry you didn't get better news about B. Is it reassuring that it isn't getting worse or does that not matter? I'm glad the cerclage is holding still. You're almost to viability! That was my mantra last time when I was so scared of them coming early. 2 weeks till viability, 1 week, 1 week past, 2 weeks past...


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Xerxella-you are sure doing a good job of keeping those babies in there. You are one strong mama. Sorry no miracle for baby B. I hope it comes!
@kewpie80-love those bump pics! You look so happy! 
@tracyamber-love your bump pic too! So cute!
@chuord-how are you feeling? I agree, I kind of forgot how quickly things grow with twins.

Hi everyone else!

AFM: I'm at a conference for attachment issues in Orlando right now. In fact I'm currently sluffing a boring session because I'm so freaking tired! I learned all about prenatal development and attachment relationships yesterday which was particularly fascinating for me right now! I'm feeling so bloated and I feel like my uterus is def popping a bit. So cool! Since I've been traveling I've seen 5 sets of identical twins. I'm sure I'm just more attuned but it's pretty crazy. Sorry I've been kind of absent...I've been reading along with lots of support.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Tracy - thanks!!! It's so cute! Totally understand the home alone issue... Lol I used to worry how I'd fit one!
Xerxella - you are doing a great job! I'm with kewpie - is staying the same but still growing a good thing? I'm guessing if baby b makes it into viability but is born with hydrops they can treat when he's out? I hope there are still options! The fact he's still there and growing tells me he wants to be with you. Hugs on all your patience!
Kewpie - how are you finding it coping with your other two as well this time? I guess they're old enough to be helpful?
Adie - I'm with you I think it's just starting to pop up, I've been managing to partially belly sleep (with one leg bent up to make space) even that feels too much pressure now... I did have one great nausea free day, but it was back yesterday... So I guess there's a little more to deal with - but my day off was like a holiday! My next scan is nuchal at 13 weeks (16-10 I think) looking forward to that and the blood tests and then really enjoying this whole process.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@chuord and @kewpie80 and all - no. It's really not a good thing. There's so much fluid in his lungs that they can't develop properly. If the fluid doesn't go away somehow, it doesn't matter when he's born, he won't be able to breathe. He simply won't have the lung capacity to sustain life.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Xerxella - understood. We will all just keep praying for him then. As long as you manage to keep him in there he has a chance to heal... Fingers and toes all crossed, sending the love over the miles.

Ok here's my pathetic belly pic (I took it first thing today so I'm less bloated)


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@chuord - such a cute little bump!!!! Everyone looks so different than I imagine even if your pic is in your avatar! Lol.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord
Cutie bump mama.
Thanks for starting the belly shots @kewpie80
@Xerxella I'm sorry this is being so tough but you sound strong. I guess it is good to not have any expectations . Praying for both babies.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry I just keep not posting... I'm going to try. I've been dying of tired the last few weeks, and have just not had energy for social interaction. I want to hear about other people, but responding (and not just here) has seemed like soooo much work. Last night I was up with ds basically all night. Every half hour to hour he'd cough, moan, then cry and need to be comforted. I finally gave up and took him to sleep on the basement couch so dh could get some rest for work. (dh was snoring and I couldn't sleep anyway  ) The waking kept up until he got up for the day at 6 am. So I am kind of fried. I'm just glad I didn't get so uncomfortable that I couldn't sleep at all, or wake up with my neck totally screwed up, which is what I was expecting. Anyway... okay, actually, I'm going to try to update the roster THEN post. But for any who are wondering, yes, still pregnant! (38+1 today)


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Annnd ds is bawling again. Sigh. Attempted to update the roster, but am missing some stuff for some people. I love you ladies, please don't hate me!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh @monkeyscience, thanks for trying! Can't believe you are so damn close. I'm a bit guilty of reading and not posting too. As long as you are not too tired to update when baby girl makes an appearance, we will forgive you.

@tracyamber, @chuord, and @kewpie80 - I'm so jealous of your bumps. I have nothing at all - except chub. Literally, the baby is just making itself at home in the gap left by all the morning sickness weight I lost. There's a bit of a bump when I'm lying down, but that's it!

@adiejan, I bet you are just more in tune, but still! Five sets is a LOT!

@Xerxella :blowkiss you know I'm sending good vibes to you and your fighter babies!

*AFM:* Kicks! I've had a few random feelings over the last two weeks, but was never really sure until yesterday. In the morning, the kicks started and have hardly stopped. I never thought I would feel this much movement so quick! I thought it would be one or two here and there, and then build up over time. But today there have been so many. It's the craziest feeling in the world, and I kept grinning to myself all day at work. I still can't believe that I have this living, growing, thriving baby inside me. It's so incredibly surreal that I can't even explain it really. I


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@monkeyscience - Rest up!!!! We don't need updates. You're almost there. As milk said, just update is when the bean is born. 
@Milk8shake - Woohoo!!!!!!! Now, baby's not going to stop kicking you! Baby probably just rolled over and said, "Hey! There's mom's belly button! Let's kick it!" 

So fun! What a wonderful constant reassurance. Don't be surprised if bean rolls the other way at some time and you don't feel them. They'll wake up and roll back.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@monkeyscience no worries mama! 
Hey do you want someone to take over the thread now? You definitely will be much busier when the baby comes.Maybe we should change the title to graduates thread- current and that way it can just continue, I dunno.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@monkeyscience- thanks for adding me to the roster. I know you are very busy cooking that baby.

@Milk8shake-I love that you are getting kicked so much...does that sound bad! Very exciting @chuord-I love your bump pic. @tracyamber and @Xerxella- Hi Again!


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Milk8, woohooooo! That is just a magical feeling! I'm so happy hearing your updates! :love


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I'm exhausted! Moving into a house with stairs is absolute torture for a pregnant woman. At least our things are in the house and getting to the appropriate floor thanks to dh.
Hi all 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Tracy - you are nuts lol, I'm guessing the view makes it all worth the stairs? Umm I just had a thought, how many stairs will you be carrying baby stuff up and down daily? Hope you get lots of rest!


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

It's Sunday night and I took myself off to Emergency this afternoon after having a lot of pelvic pressure, some cramping and and a heck of a lot of (mostly painless) contractions. After four hours, they sent me home.

The ER doc tried calling in an OB consult and they point blank refused to see me. Basically said that the hospital rules state that if you are less than 20 weeks, tough shit. I'm furious and terrified and the same time. I have to wait until morning to phone my case manager and see if there is anything she can do. I only hope nothing happens in the next 10 or so hours until I can talk to her.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milk8shake - That is bullshit!!!!!! Total bullshit!

How could they not call in an OB consult? How do they know your uterus didn't rupture and you're not bleeding out internally? Granted, that's clearly not the case, but they don't know that over the phone. Any of a million things could've happened and they should make sure YOU'RE doing fine!!

I'm so pissed for you right now, it's not even funny.

Can you go to a different ER and tell them you're 20 weeks? Can you go back to the first and tell them it's horrifically worse on the pain scale?

I'm so angry for you.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Milk - did they at least do an ultrasound to check that the baby was ok? I had a similar situation when I was 17 weeks and I basically refused to leave the ER until they did an ultrasound. The fools didn't want to do one because they ran an HCG test and my beta was 45,000. I was like how is that useful information????

The best thing you can do for your baby right now is rest as much as possible until you get some real answers.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Milk8shake-I agree with X that is complete bullshit! I don't even understand their rational! I am so sorry you are going through this. Hugs and positive energy are headed your way!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Hugs milkshake!!! Sometimes the system sucks here, dh did 5 years in emerg. And he found some of the consultants were real jerks... Sour ire is right though ED should have ran an ultrasound to check.... I've been in before with abdominal pain and got u/s to check for cysts and appendicitis... Didn't you have a scare with that before? Mention that and force them.
The protocol is supposed to be the ED docs do enough testing that the consultants can tell if you need help or not - it sounds like you didn't get checked properly on either front. 
Where are you and which hospital? One of my best mates is an ED consultant in Sydney... I could try and find out which hospital?
Serious hugs, you didn't need that stress, keep us posted!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@Milk8shake - sorry to hear that the doctors are being useless for you. please keep us updated on what is going on. Hopefully it's nothing too serious.

Hi everyone, sorry I'm a bit behind. We went camping all last weekend and then we were in San Diego this weekend so a little bit exhausted. That and my husband and I both have interviews for new jobs coming up and i have a huge certification coming up in two weeks. As soon as that is done, I am going baby crazy and living and breathing this pregnancy and enjoying it lol.










This picture is at 17 weeks, 2 days. Definitely starting to feel like I look pregnant.. so much fun. I also am pretty confident I felt my first little kicks this morning on the airplane ride home. It was 3 very distinct taps and I looked down because I thought my husband had did it and his hand wasn't on my stomach lol. Still nothing consistent yet but I'm sure we will get there.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Cute pic alivewithyou, the sunlight on your baby belly is magical.

Sourire - I noticed your blog today (I often post from phone) and went and checked it out... I love your way of writing about everything! It was a fun read... 

Anyone else with any news? Hmm I might have to wean myself off here - I check it way too many times a day cos i love everyone's news...


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Milk8, thinking of you! I'm so angry with how you were treated! I hope you're not posting because you're busy demanding answers and bring reassured. Good thoughts coming your way!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@alivewithyou - great pic!!!!!! What a great time you guys had! 
@Milk8shake - any update this morning! Thinking of you!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake
I'm sorry to hear all that is going on, hugs please update. @alivewithyou
Cute belly!! @chuord
Yep, I had to wean a bit. It is a lot slower than the fertility challenge thread. Partly because once pregnant there's less to talk about

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Ugh, that sucks, Milk! Just post the number to the hospital, they can have complaints coming in from around the world! Hope you and little one are okay.

X - I'm sorry you don't have better news for Baby B. I'm happy things aren't getting worse otherwise. It's still better for Baby A if Baby B keeps fighting, isn't it? Have the doctors said anything about when they think it would be too late for Baby B's lungs to recover if the hydrops did resolve? (Feel free to not answer the questions if you don't want to.) Still praying for a miracle. Your viability date is the day before my due date - I hope we are both still pregnant then, and that you're pregnant until Halloween, or Thanksgiving, or Christmas!

Autumn - Hugs to you, lady. It seems strange for your dh to be flipping out when you went to so much effort to bring this baby into being. Dealing with that is rough. My dh was freaking out about the pregnancy I lost, even though he'd certainly been in on all the trying. I expected him to be relieved when I miscarried, but he actually was sad and disappointed and wanted to try again immediately. I hope your dh chills out soon. And I hope you don't have GD!

Hi to everyone else, still stalking along, going to try to post more - we'll see! But yes, of course I'll let you know when baby gets here! Promise! At least some vital stats, if nothing else.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Have been checked by MFM doc and given all clear for now. Baby okay. Cervix changing around, but not PTL. Strict rest orders.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@monkeyscience - Actually, it's best for baby A if B passes away. In fact, everyone strongly recommended terminating B to give A the best chance. We couldn't do it for a number of reasons (primarily, because it has a 10-15% chance of causing the loss of the whole pregnancy by accidentally introducing an infection or breaking the water). But, of course, the decision to give B a chance was/ is incredibly complicated and emotionally fraught.

About B's lungs. No one knows. It depends on when and if the hydrops resolves. For instance, if it resolves now and he stays in for another 10 weeks, things look better. If it resolves 5 weeks from now and he's born 6 weeks from now, he probably won't make it.

But, the most likely scenario, is that he'll pass away in utero from the fluid pressure on his heart or whatever's causing the hydrops to begin with (which we still don't know). It is unlikely the hydrops will resolve.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@Milk8shake - Well, I'm glad it's not PTL. So, is it bedrest now? Home? Hospital? Modified? Strict?

Hugs to you. Give everything a week to settle. I felt better after a week of bedrest when everything settled down.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad you are okay, Milk! Hope the rest helps.

X - Emotionally fraught is an understatement, I'm sure. Lots of hugs to you.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Milk - glad to hear you are doing okay. 

I am freaking miserable.. woke up with an awful uti this morning. I am supposed to have an interview today and i can't even walk 5 feet without rushing to the toilet to try and pee which isn't getting me anywhere. I know i need to probably get into a doctor for an antibiotic but in the meantime (so i can even make it to the doctor….) does anyone know if AZO is safe?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Alivewithyou
Dmannose powder is excellent. In my opinion works better and faster. I think it is safe as well. You can find it at a local health food store or such.
Sorry to hear about your uti.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Milk - like you said before, this baby is a fighter and is working with you to make it... Rest up and look after you both.
X - wow, when you tell us the whole thing like that, and the decision making they put you through... Huge hugs mama on the emotional roller coaster! You're giving everyone their best chance, fx for a happy ending xx
Tracy - have you stopped moving boxes? How's that view 
Alivewithyou - hugs!!! No advice just support!
Boots - how's things?
Afm - yesterday and today fighting off a cold, whacky dreams etc but today is equinox and apparently it's making our brains hyper


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

X - not that it probably helps any, but I feel like giving B a fighting chance is the way to go. Never having been in those shoes, of course, but I imagine that if I was, instinct would have me making the same decisions that you have so far. I had such a terrible time with the decision to have the cerclage, knowing that I was risking the pregnancy (and my strongest baby yet) just by agreeing to it, and also acknowledging that my circumstances made my risk factors much higher than usual. I think your babies are keeping each other strong.

*AFM*: Yikes, what a lousy couple of days. Many, many tears have been shed. They squeezed me in for a scan at the MFM yesterday, so I ended up having the morphology check at the same time. All of that was fine, and little one looks great. Actually, he seems to be a bit of a chubber, which is great, considering how little nutrition I have managed in past months. The sonographer said he was "generously" sized! I have been terribly concerned about spina bifida too, because I rarely managed any prenatals or folic acid, but baby has definitely lived up to his nickname "Parasite", cause there don't seem to be any ill effects.

Me, well I don't know. They said I could have been having Braxton Hicks, but I was having contractions come as close as every two-five minutes for a looooonnng time. Like, at least eight hours, maybe longer. Because they refused to do CTG monitoring, I don't know for sure. I'm still getting them now, but they have settled a lot. Only a couple an hour. My cervix well, it's got something going on. They don't classify it PTL without contractions that change the cervix. Mine was changing a lot during the scan - dynamic, they call it. She took about ten measurements. The shortest I saw was 2.4, which is down some. I'm also certain I saw a small amount of funneling (I've looked at a LOT of cervix scans on the internet). However, the doctor said he was "happy" with the cerclage, and that things are okay for now. But, he recommended I stop working immediately, and that's a whole other issue.

Anyway, it's not strict bedrest yet - more like "modified", but I will need to take it easy. Even last night, just being on my feet for five mins in the shower was upping the contractions. My follow up is in two weeks, and baby just has to hang in there another week to make it over the 20 week mark, at which point if I do have PTL, I will actually be able to be _*treated!*_


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Hugs milk!!! Glad at least they give you lots of feedback... Re work does he mean stop permanently now or just a few weeks?


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Milk - sorry to hear about the bed rest. Makes me smile to hear your little guy is generously sized.  nothing make me happier than a big healthy baby. Here's hoping this next week goes super fast for you!

chuord - sorry to hear about your cold. how's the nausea? you seem like you are in good spirits. 

AFM - Got into the doctors right away this morning and immediately my urine culture came back positive so i get to be on a yucky antibiotic this week. boo.  glad I caught it quickly but my stomach problems were finally settling down and now i feel like all my good flora is going to say goodbye. definitely going to try to eat a ton of yogurt to balance it out as much as possible. survived my interview as well so that is good and i think it went pretty well. now i am at home with DH with crazy amounts of energy and i'm starving so we are working on dinner.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Alivewithyou - mines settled a bit, still touchy on which food I eat... But with maxolon I'm coping quite well(zofran is back up)
Ouch!! Glad you got onto it straight away!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@chuord - Are we that close to the equinox??!!?!? I've totally lost track. 
@alivewithyou -Sorry about the abx. At least it'll clear up the other problem. Hugs to you.

@Milk8shake - I've noticed how good I feel after a day of just sitting around so I get up to make a meal, clear some dishes, pick up a little and the contractions start. It's frustrating, but what are you going to do? Whatever you have to do to keep that fighter in as long as possible. That's what. Hugs. It sucks.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord
I have been totally exhausted but boxes are dwindling. And we are having a lightening storm tonight and we do have an awesome view!Thanks for asking.
How are you feeling.still having pretty intense morning sickness? Have you told anyone you are pregnant? I imagine you have but some try to wait until first tri is over.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Yep Tracy - 23 sept!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad you're getting settled, Tracy! We've been out of boxes for awhile (moved in almost 4 months ago), but a lot of things are still laying around, or suboptimally organized. Luckily we only have two floors, and there's a small landing in the middle, so I only take 6 or 7 stairs at a time. 

Chuord - You're done with first trimester already? That was fast! (For me, anyway!) Glad you've been able to keep your sickness under control.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

So the crappy week continues. Just came home from work with a fever, body aches, chills, and horrendous nausea. Last time I took this antibiotic I had the same type of reaction but I thought it was due to my gall bladder going bad. Now I am wondering if my body just doesn't mesh with this antibiotic. I already called the doctor and now I am just waiting. My husband is picking up Tylenol so hopefully I can get rid of the fever at least.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Oops! It's so funny when we cross post and the message gets distorted... Tracy and monkey - that was just the answer about equinox... 
Tracy - I'm glad it's slowing down! Lightning storm would be amazing! I remember you mentioned the view before you purchased  are you near a lake?
Monkey - yay for being settled in the new place! Our place here is like yours one flight with a landing - and I pause there to catch my breath!
Hmmm interesting this instinct to move house when pg... I'm having my bathrooms 'face lifted' today (sinks, toilets, facets replaced) tiles are fine etc. I'm doing it do it looks better for resale! Lol hopefully dh work picks up and I'm hoping to sell and move in second trimester (probably dreaming it'll happen that early) 
Re telling people, my close friends and family know, our mums are slowly spreading the word... I figure at this point we need to be happy and if things go funny support will be abundant.
Symptoms - still there although i generally have a taste for at least something each meal and am getting by without the zofran (just maxolon) exhaustion is still there too.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Oops! Yeah, I think it is officially fall for us now. Wish it was spring instead. And believe me, moving was the last thing I wanted. But dh took a job in another state, so not moving was out of the question. Luckily that meant the company paid for professional packers/movers, though.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@monkeyscience - it's Spring here! But our weather has been super strange, so it doesn't really feel like Spring. I was never very good with unpacking boxes with past moves, so I think at four months, you're doing pretty well!

@chuord, glad that you are getting done with the Zofran - that's a promising sign! My Mum is/has been also the primary source of sharing our news. You mentioned your DH a way back doing a stint in ED - is he a doctor? I've always had a real interest in medicine! I'm in Brisbane, by the way - I think you might be too?

@tracyamber, I'm so impressed with your moving efforts. There is no way in hell I would be up to moving at the moment, and we are basically belly buddies. You are a machine!!

@alivewithyou, ugh and double ugh. So sorry about the UTI and antibiotics. I had my stint with them not so long ago and it was super unpleasant. The tablets made me gag even more, if that's even possible. Regarding reactions, I've definitely had a reaction to a particular antibiotic, so if you think that's an issue, ask your doc to switch you to something else. I hope you start to feel better soon!

@Tear78 and @adiejan and @Sourire - thank you all for checking in on me back there. I'm sorry that I forgot to say so earlier. @adiejan, I hope you are doing well, and @Sourire and @Tear78 , it's always lovely to "see" you both and your lovely, happy sigs 

*AFM: *Spoke with my boss yesterday and gave him the bad news. Luckily because I work for a software company, pretty much my entire job is in the cloud, so I will still be doing some work from home. I guess the reasons are twofold: the money will help, and I think it will be good for me to have some distraction too. At this stage I've committed to 10 hours a week, and we will see how that goes.

Aside from the obvious gravity issues, there has been a lot of stress in my workplace in the last month or so, so I do feel like being away from there will be a good thing for me from that perspective. And what's good for me has to be good for bubs.

So, does anyone have recommendations for movies/tv shows/books? Looks as though I'm gonna have a bit more free time than expected!


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Milk - do you have Netflix? I've been watching a ton of netflix lately with a sleeping baby in my arms (that's the only place she'll nap).


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Monkey - packers are the absolute best! I wish I could afford to do it that way next time (fx)
Milk I was wondering how you were adapting... You really sound so much calmer already  yay on an understanding boss!
Don't know why I thought you were in nsw, yep we are in Brisbane, dh is an oral and maxillo facial surgeon (same as dr Lynham who's been on tv a bit) he does face reconstruction (both repair and stuff like increasing jaw size etc.), saliva duct surgery, through to cancers and teeth removal. I'm useless with anything 'pink' as I call it but can do X-rays and diagrams... Lol not an ideal surgeons wife! He did ED in Adelaide before we moved here... So did you go through qfg? I got them to send me the stats - 1.6% was the chance of getting twins at 40 from fresh cycle... Dh reckons we need to buy lotto tix!
Tv shows, have you done 'Buffy the vampire slayer' I'm into older stuff... Also Lois and clark with Terri hatcher - it's corny but easy to watch... I'm sure the others will have some more modern suggestions!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Adie - we need an update, are you doing ok or has m/s got you too??


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@Sourire, no Netflix, worse luck. You can't get it in Aus without some serious internet wizardry (of which I am not capable). I think you may also need a US credit card for the signup :frown: But, if you recall the name of any awesome shows, I can most likely acquire them in another manner >


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@chuord, we cross posted  How interesting that your DH is an oral surgeon. I had a jaw reconstruction (I can't recall the exact terminology) when I was 17. It was for nasty TMJ syndrome - my jaw would lock in the middle of the night, and I would have to go to ED to have it opened. My surgeon was Andrew Macmillan - it would be hilarious if that was your DH, but I suspect probably not. I'm seriously considering going back to school and trying to "improve myself", and I'm drawn to all things medical, although I'm not sure I'm doctor material.

We didn't do IVF because our problem is staying pregnant, not getting pregnant, however I have seen basically every well known fertility doctor/RE on the East coast, including a number affiliated with QFG. I have seriously lost count of the number of consults I've had By the way, I think twins is basically winning the lotto :love

I'm pretty sure I have watched all of Buffy, although that was high school days


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Milk - the shows I've been really into lately include House of Cards, Game of Thrones, Walking Dead, Grey's Anatomy, Downton Abbey, Parenthood... Yeah I've been watching way too much TV! Too bad about Netflix over there... I have access to both the Canadian and American Netflix content hehe but my DH is responsible for that.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow milk! Major surgery at 17, you really have been through the wars. Lol no it's not him dh is George Chu, but he knows Andrew (it's a small group really).
Love the devil pic for the 'other means' sounds very familiar!
Re infertility vs holding a pregnancy, I definitely think the later is the harder road... I've been able to relax a bit since I saw heartbeats, I know several of you haven't had that luxury.
Kewpie - any advice for us twin newbies about the whole process? Am I going to feel like I have space to eat at any stage?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

OMG! It's a party in here!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi everyone! Just popping in. Good to see looks of familiar faces here.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

*Milk* - Glad you found a little bit of middle ground with work. I hope the bed rest helps, and that you don't go crazy. We're really enjoying watching _Once Upon a Time_. I also like _Bones_, though since having a child I find it much harder to watch, interestingly. If you want something with lots of episodes, you can always take up watching all the Star Trek series.  As far as books, depends on what you like. My favorite thing I've read in awhile was the Fitzwilliam Darcy, Gentleman series (first book here) by Pamela Aidan. The Abhorsen series by Garth Nix was okay, though a little slow to get going, I think.

*Sourire* - Hi lady!

*Mo* - Hi! I'm guessing no update means things are just moving along at this point? I know I definitely hit a very "boring" point in my pregnancy when I just had nothing to say except, yup, still pregnant.

AFM, well, I should be heading out the door right now for my 39 week appointment. But I'm avoiding having to actually peel my 2-year-old away from the TV. He's been pretty difficult the past few days - I really want to sell him on eBay at the moment. That's a story for another day, though. Debating a cervical check today because I'm curious, but forgot to find someone to watch said child, so I don't know if I'll do it due to having him running amok.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

@Xerxella - I'm at a loss for words for your little guy. What an incredibly difficult position you've been placed in. My heart breaks for you. 
@Milk8shake - I'm so glad it's not PTL. I was in the ER and then L&D with contractions with my last pregnancy. I had the shortening cervix as I've talked about before too. For me, I'd get tight and then after a bit, it'd relax and then a few minutes later, it'd start again. Never painful, just concerning since we're told that more than 4 in an hour warrants a call to the OB. I was put on bedrest too. I'm sure you're doing everything you can, but what helped slow them for me was, rest on left side, small frequent meals, LOTS of water, warm showers and just let the water run over my bump, warm baths work well too if I had help getting into the tub.

The doctors in my case finally decided that I had irritable uterus and it was often brought on by baby kicks. If they babies were active, my uterus would contract. I hope you can find something that helps calm things down. I was always reassured when the contractions never got painful or stronger than just tightening. (hugs)
@chuord Small frequent meals is the way to go. Nope, you won't get any more space. It'll keep shrinking and at some point, you'll wonder how you can get food in at all. :grin: Ok, maybe not that bad, but still, your abdomen will get more cramped week by week.

AFM - DH felt baby B last night. He jumped and gasped. We weren't expecting him to be able to feel anything quite yet. I was 22 weeks before he could feel anything last time. I'm carrying much higher, so maybe that's why... baby is closer to the surface maybe?

I'm thinking about doing placenta encapsulation this time. I'm in the process of sorting through all the info. Also, I'm planning to hire a postpartum doula to help with the older kids, housework, lactation and everything. I'm feeling much more at peace with how things are playing out. I'm so happy with my decision to not go to my inlaw's. I still need to find someone to watch M&L when labor starts, but I've had several women at church tell me that they are willing to help in any way they can, so maybe I can get some commitment there. We'll see as I get closer. In a pinch, I have a neighbor who works from home, but her father lives with her and could help out for a few hours if it came down to emergency.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

milk - I'm so sorry about the craziness that you dealt with!!

x - there's nothing I can say. I can't imagine how difficult this time is for you. Still keeping you in my prayers.

I apparently stopped getting my emails, so am nice and far behind now. Just wanted to say HI to everyone!!!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Kewpie - I'm glad you're feeling good about your plans. I did ask family members in the area about help, but never got any answers.  I had my placenta encapsulated. Don't know if it helped, but I did it. It's so cheap to have it done here (compared to Houston), that I'll probably do it again.

AFM, boring doctor's visit. Cervix has softened, but not opened. So in a positive light, looks like baby is so far cooperating with staying in till grandma comes.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Mo! How many weeks are you now?
Monkey - yay Star Trek lol... That's a brilliant idea... It's been a while for me and I've not done them all yet... Hmm might check out those books. I read the georgette heyer books that are similar to Jane Austen in style... Love the historic romances. Did you check cervix?
Kewpie - lol thanks! I'm 10 weeks tomorrow and it's already uncomfortable to sleep (ordered 2 body pillows - 1 is so dh doesn't steal mine!) I'm now wishing I could start to pop forward so my bits have some space too! Postpartum doula sounds a great idea, maybe she could always start with labour? Oh I've been meaning to ask did you delivery vaginally last time? I hear it's harder to get permission with twins.
Hope4light - hi there  hope alls well with you?
Tracy - so wishing could pop over and say hi 
X - when's your next check up?
Milk - feeling less crampy?
Afm - I know I'm being prolific but I'm settling into it and despite the low energy and queasiness I can't help but be so excited... So apologies! It's hard to not feel blessed daily after the effort it took to get here.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

chuord said:


> Hi Mo! How many weeks are you now?
> 
> Kewpie - Oh I've been meaning to ask did you delivery vaginally last time? I hear it's harder to get permission with twins.


Yeah, I've never had a c-section. Hoping to avoid it this time too.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Let's see if I can attach a cute belly pic: lol


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok. Not cute like you guys, but it is all belly. I feel ginormous and I hope to still have a long way to go. My next appointment is Tuesday, 9/30 when I'm exactly 24 weeks. Maybe we might just make it there.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
You do have a cute belly!!!!!!!!! 
Thanks for posting that. Glad I'm not the only one to use a mirror... Lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord
I'm glad you are excited. I'm excited too!!! I wish you could just stop by and see our ocean view and lake view!! All we have to do is cross that damn ocean. I'm in oregon. I think I'm closer to you than any one else on this thread. He he

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@monkeyscience
Should I be sending dilation vibes???????
How far did you go with your first?

@kewpie80
I'm doing my own placenta this time. I'm excited to see if it works emotionally bit definitely there are so many other benefits that we don't even feel like iron. Excited for you.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow kewpie - you legend! Hope you go the same way this time...
X - totally a cute pic, you are tiny with a huge belly! Thanks for being up to taking it... You will make the next appointment I know it... And every day and week from then on makes baby a safer right?
Tracy - I so needed to check a map! Lol you are right, there's not a lot of land between is at all...
Milk - bored yet? Or busy with new tv


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@chuord
You looked at a map?? Funny
I just sent you a pm

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Xerxella said:


> Ok. Not cute like you guys, but it is all belly. I feel ginormous and I hope to still have a long way to go. My next appointment is Tuesday, 9/30 when I'm exactly 24 weeks. Maybe we might just make it there.


What are you talking about???? You DO have a cute bump!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Just because everyone's doing it... this is me just shy of 37 weeks, so about 2 weeks ago. I have one from last week, I think, but it isn't on my computer, and I can't figure out how to post images from my phone. *ETA:* Hope that actually worked. Not sure. I still don't love the new site.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

monkeyscience said:


> Just because everyone's doing it... this is me just shy of 37 weeks, so about 2 weeks ago. I have one from last week, I think, but it isn't on my computer, and I can't figure out how to post images from my phone. *ETA:* Hope that actually worked. Not sure. I still don't love the new site.


I can see it! You look great!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Monkey - it did work, but when I view it it stretches you a bit - I'm sure your bump is bigger than it appears  it's a gorgeous cute shape though... Soon to be disappearing right  ?

Afm - 10 weeks today, I'm looking forward to DNA test on Monday, then I just have to wait till nuchal scan... It's feeling more real day by day. Looking forward to second trimester and a little energy.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Xrxella, so super cute, and holy big bump! Lol. Love ALL the belly pics - you ladies look great!


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

I'm getting bump envy from all your lovely pics! I can't wait to be preggo again someday (see how fast I forgot all the nausea, vomiting, heartburn, back pain, insomnia, etc?)


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@chuord, congrats on 10 weeks! By DNA do you mean NIPT or the "Harmony" test? I was quite tempted by that, but DH was not interested at all. Don't apologise for posting lots, I know I like it when there is a lot happening here! And why shouldn't you be excited!?

@monkeyscience, great bump! I'm far most interested in pics of the baby under the bump though, as I bet you are! You are so very patient. I've heard lots about Bones, so I will give that and Once Upon a Time a shot. However, there is little to no chance of me ever watching Star *anything*. I couldn't think of anything less appealing to me, even though I know that it is a huge cult following, I just cannot understand it!

@Xerxella, looks pretty darn cute to me! It is totally ALL baby, that's for sure! You do look mildly unimpressed though, hahah. Or maybe you're just concentrating?

@alivewithyou, how are you feeling? I hope you are getting on top of that nasty infection.

@Sourire, we have similar tastes! Great minds think alike, and all that The only one I haven't seen is Parenthood, so I will give it a whirl 

@kewpie80, thanks for the advice. Yes, they have thrown the words "irritable uterus" at me. I'm doing pretty much everything you said, although it's a massive catch 22 that dehydration makes me contract and a full bladder does too. It's a never ending cycle. Oh, and I am sick to death of lying on my left side, but and also scared to death of stats that say lying on the right side increases the risk of stillbirth. I feel guilty for lying on my right, even just for ten minutes.

How exciting for your DH to feel kicks. I feel like my DH could probably feel kicks now, but he is too impatient to wait around for one to happen.

@hope4light, :wave:wave bummer about your emails. I hate being behind, but even when I'm not posting, I'm usually stalking!

*AFM: * Today I'm 20 weeks by dates, which although my doctors go by my scans (today, 19+5), I'm treating as a victory because if something happens now I will raise holy hell to be treated. I'm still having regular contractions, and I have to say that I'm so thankful that baby decided to start kicking this last week, because I at least have a fairly constant reminder that he is doing okay, despite how I'm feeling. I still cannot believe the number of movements though, he is one active little baby.

And yeah, I said HE. I realised that I didn't mention that we know it's a little boy! We found out at the 16 week scan, and it was confirmed this week, although I clearly saw doodle the first time. We're both thrilled, and although a healthy babe is the priority, I know DH is extra happy to have a boy.

The whole "bedrest" thing is starting to wear a bit thin already. I can feel my neck and shoulder muscles starting to tighten up a lot from not getting enough exercise. It's only a mild whinge though - I will definitely live with it as long as necessary.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@kewpie80 - good to see you.  happy to hear you are staying in utah.
@chuord - i get the excitement. even on my bad days.. even laying in the ER the other night.. I am so excited and grateful for this little baby. and my difficulties conceiving and my loss are nothing compared to what some of the ladies on here have gone through.. so i can only imagine. 10 weeks already! so happy for you. I am still looking for my energy&#8230; but it is definitely better than the first trimester.
@Xerxella - you do have a cute belly! happy to hear you are almost 24 weeks already. always thinking of you and both of your babies. 
@monkeyscience - you are so close to the end. did it go by fast?  you have a way cute bump too. pregnancy is so beautiful and the ladies on here sure know how to rock it. 
@Tear78, @Sourire - hi 
@Milk8shake - congrats on 20 weeks! so happy for you and your baby boy. here's to many more weeks.

AFM - I am doing MUCH better now. A little worn out and exhausted but overall doing pretty well. I will say I am peeing like crazy right now but probably from all the fluid intake lol. My stomach has been so hard the last couple of days as well&#8230; I'm not sure if this is because I finally "popped" or what but I almost feel like my skin doesn't fit anymore ha ha.. just feels super stretched out. I don't think it's BH because it has just stayed hard&#8230; but either way I am feeling so pregnant right now. This baby has started moving a LOT more in the last couple of days as well. I lost track of kicks today.. I just know that for about 7 hours straight I had fairly consistent kicks and some of them were so much stronger than last time that it made my stomach drop. It's funny because my initial reaction is "WTF" when i feel it and then I realize it's my baby girl and get so excited. I love feeling her wiggles and kicks.. they are all so amazing to me and so reassuring.

SO.. other than feeling stretched out and having to pee like crazy (and some annoying headaches at night) I am one happy camper. Starting to get more into research about different baby items and just trying to focus for one last week so i can finish my work certification and then go full baby crazy haha. Oh, and I also got a promotion and a 10% raise at work this week so I am going to have a difficult time trying to leave if I decide to after this baby is born. We will see what life has in store for our little family. Either way the money is very much needed to pay for this little girl so it was excellent timing.


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have not been posting but reading along. I think of you guys often, especially those of you on bedrest and near the end! And all the new twin moms and everyone in between. 

We found out at 18 weeks we are having two boys! They are both looking great and measuring about a week ahead. I have had some struggles with depression that I thought at first were related to gender disappointment but I now realize is just a flare of my untreated depression. I have a lot of apprehension and anxiety about my ability to be a stay at home parent to a two year old and newborn twins. We are happy with our brood of boys now and we've announced our pregnancy.

So now my next milestones are getting to 24 weeks and also passing or not passing my GD test. :serious:

@monkeyscience, SO close! Would you like someone to take over the thread, I guess by starting a new one?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@monkeyscience
I did mention also if you needed someone else to take over the thread??? I'm sure there are lots of qualified people. I thinking we should keep it the graduates thread just change this current tittle to something like 2014/2015 as there is already an older graduates thread and people are posting on that one too but why not have a continuous graduate thread. Anyone have any thoughts on that?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Milk8shake
Hi bump buddy
Congrats on 20 weeks and a boy. I love boys!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Milk - thanks! Congrats to you on 20 weeks and a boy! All very exciting, I know that was a big milestone for you!
Alivewithyou - thanks! Lol you are just so cute that you can be in ER and remember it's your little girl and get so excited - love it! Hmm sounds like you'll have to post a new belly pic soon, if things are changing so fast.
Boots - congrats on two gorgeous boys brewing! Hugs on the depression, I remember you were worried about it before getting pg... Can you increase your magnessium intake (Epsom salts or oil) it might help with happy endorphins.
Tracy - you must be 20 weeks too! Its so cool how many of you all graduated at the same time, like a mass exodus


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow! It's a boy explosion! Congrats to @iixivboots and @Milk8shake !!!!
@Milk8shake - Congrats on 20 weeks!!!!! That's an amazing milestone. Are they giving you any meds for the PTL? Or is it not officially PTL? 
@chuord - I was super pleased I did the MaterniT21 test (like the harmony test). It was nice taking that problem off the table. Will you be finding out gender? 
@tracyamber - Did you did out gender? I forget. 
@alivewithyou - Thanks for injecting some baby estrogen into this equation! :lol It's really nice when you can feel baby kicking and squirming. And congrats on the raise!!!!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@monkeyscience - Love your picture!!!! You look so tall! Having a long torso has to really help give you more room.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

I had the anatomy scan this morning. The good news is both babies are growing well and alive. The bad news is that baby A has a heart defect and they also discovered I have placenta previa.

We’ve been referred to a fetal cardiologist and will be seeing him in a few weeks to assess the severity. 
The previa seems to be minor but I’m now on pelvic rest.

Sorry for the lack of personals and my brevity here. I've got the beginnings of a migraine starting.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Milk / Xerxella - lol I'll have to check the paperwork to see what it's called  it's the test that does my blood, checks for baby DNA to check mainly for trisomy conditions, but because it's for twins the sample gets flown to the usa to get tested (seems there's not enough twin testing here to have one). Milk as you'd guess my dh loves info, mind to be fair I just assumed we were doing it. Xerxella - I agree re knowing, I can't see me choosing to change the fact I'm having two babies it's more about being prewarned so if there is an issue we can line up good baby care. Although in Melbourne my best mate is a neonate so I can always bonbard her with questions. Re sex - we've decided to find out ASAP, although on didn't check the sex box on the form (we are checking for y though) should I check the other box to ensure we get the info? I'm assuming the nuchal scan (1.5hrs at a special facility) is a higher quality scan than the one in obs room, at 13 weeks will we see then? Soneone here found out at 14 I seem to remember 
Btw thanks all for accepting my prolific 
Kewpie - hugs!!! Hopefully when you see the cardiologist you find out it's a minor defect that can be simply corrected. I'm glad that the previa is minor, although it seems a bit rough if you end up on bed rest this pg too.
Youre always so brave - how are you coping?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@kewpie80
Thinking of you mama, hugs 
Please keep us posted Hun.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@kewpie80 - They didn't have any info on what kind of heart defect? What were they seeing? It's a good sign that A is growing well. Very severe heart defects can compromise growth. Hugs. :hug
@chuord - The blood test can tell you the presence if absence of a Y chromosome. Some countries don't allow you to find out or something? I don't know where you guys fall.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

The defect is called a ventricular septal defect.

In the case of a small defect, the hole usually closes up on its own and there are no other problems. In a large one or one that doesn’t close up, surgery right after birth is required. We don’t know yet how big our little boy’s is yet. We’ll hopefully find out when we meet with the cardiologist.

In rare cases, a VSD is a symptom of a more complex genetic abnormality that would bring a whole group of problems with it. Since he looks healthy in all other ways, I’m betting this is not the case.

After a bunch of googling today, it seems that most do close up on their own. It was hard to gauge from the sonographer’s and doctor’s reaction on how good or bad it is. I’m guessing/hoping for the best and just waiting till we see the cardiologist.

From what I've read, these are usually not diagnosed until after birth since most babies are not as closely monitored as twins are. Usually kids with this turn blue and get tired from eating and don't grow well. He's growing well now, but that's cause he's getting oxygen from me and not from his lungs. The problem after birth is that the old blood and new blood in the heart mix and so the blood sent to the body is not as oxygenated.


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
This thread has a lot going on lately. Sorry I have been MIA...I've been presenting at conferences the past few weeks (yuck).

@Xerxella- I love your pic!! You look amazing! It is also so fun to see what people look like instead of just my imagination.

@kewpie80- I am sorry about the stressful news. However, I'm glad that overall they are growing and doing well. How are you feeling? Hugs to you.

@chuord-I love how excited you are! It really suits you. I wish I could just go with it too, and I'm trying but I still catch myself with the "what ifs."

@Milk8shake- congrats on the little boy and being 20 weeks! Do you watch Downton Abbey...that's a fun one for bed rest.

@iivixboots- Congrats on the little boys...you definitely will be outnumbered! I'm sorry about all of the stress. I am so excited about twins and then my co-worker went on and on about how hard it will be and how I wont be able to do my job. Kinda freaked me out.

@monkeyscience- Love your pic! So excited for you...you will be holding that baby in no time at all!

@tracyamber- do you still have an appointment on the 2nd? I hope you are loving your new home!

AFM: As I mentioned I have been doing a lot of presentations and marketing for work. I have been so so tired it has been hard to make it through the day without looking like death warmed over. The MS doesn't help either. Haven't really been too pukey just a consistent nausea. However, I am not complaining one bit...every time I am sick or tired I am just grateful. I am 9 weeks today! I have my 9 1/2 week appointment on Tuesday afternoon. I am trying not to freak myself out as this is the one that was devastating last time. I just keep reminding myself that this is different. Ugghhhh, I hate anxiety and how I can catastrophize everything.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Addie - I totally still get stressed and freak out  but I tend to post first thing in the morning, and waking up pg the world is such a happy place lol.
Re work, seriously people need to butt out - it's your body, your life your choices don't carry their stress.
Re appointment - hugs! But I'm sure all is well, I remember last time you started with lower betas etc. This time everything has been perfect from the start - have faith mama these are your miracles!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@adiejan
I will be thinking about you on Tuesday. Please try not to stress. I think everything will be fine (hugs))
Yes, I do still have my appointment on the 2nd, sweet of you for not forgetting

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@kewpie80, good news that babies are growing strong. I'm pleased that the praevia is only minor, that means more chance that it might resolve. Very scary about the VSD though, it must be tough to have to wait for that appointment. I definitely find waiting, and the "unknown" so much harder to deal with. I'll be thinking of you and your babes.

@chuord - sounds like the same DNA test. From my reading, I though all testing - twins or singleton - had to be sent to the US? Are you having your scan at So+gi? That's where I would have gone if I'd not been under MFM at the Mater (don't mind me, I'm nosy). I don't know about confirming gender that early. Depends on the babe. At our 16 week scan, he seemed determined to keep his legs closed, and I was beginning to think that we weren't meant to know! But, he turned out to be a flasher after all. However, I daresay that the NIPT will be a safer source of gender than ultrasound that early.

@adiejan and @tracyamber, looking forward to the news of both appointments. I'm sure they will both go wonderfully!

*AFM:* I'm thinking of baking a "20 week" cake for tomorrow to celebrate. Is that weird? It feels like such a massive milestone.


----------



## toothfairy2be (Nov 16, 2010)

It makes me anxious to post here after stalking for so long, but, we finally did it. Or at least, so far, it seems we have finally done it. 
My beta on Tuesday was 267 after a 5 day transfer of 2 PGD normal blasts, one hatching, one early. 48 hours later it was 555. It is the first time I have had a beta double so that is why it seems we may have finally done it. I know people lose babies with normal betas but I am so hopeful we are keeping this one, or two. I haven't scheduled an ultrasound yet because they are making me wait until 7 weeks. 
I hope to start posting regularly, I have been reading everything but I'm too overwhelmed to comment just yet. I am trying to go by @Xerxella mantra of "there is no reason to believe anything has gone wrong" and taking this day by day but it is hard not to have moments of panic. There are days I feel good and days I don't feel as good. There are hours during the day I feel good and hours I don't feel as good. So far I have passing nausea (weak) and a lot of heartburn. I found today that eating enough at each meal has kept the nausea away. Some crampiness, headaches&#8230; thats pretty much it. I notice other things here and there but I'm really only 4w4d so I imagine it will get worse. It is only us IVFers that are comforted by feeling awful.
I've missed you guys. I hope I'm back for the long run.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Toothfairy - I've missed you so much! So happy to see you here! It's about time some good luck came your way! I'm wishing like crazy that this will be your take-home baby/babies.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Another mantra that helped me a lot in early pregnancy (because I'm a math/stats geek) was "statistically it's more likely that things will go right than go wrong". Even with a few m/c behind you that is still true!


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

My mantra was "worrying does not affect the outcome."


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

boots - yeah I liked that one too


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@toothfairy2be
I am sooo happy right now. That is incredible news. Just incredible!!!

Edited to add
I too hope you start to post more. I really appreciated all of your knowledge and grounded advice.
To add more
And I really missed you and admire all that you have gone through and hope and courage is what has obviously kept you going and now, perfect betas and the right symptoms.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@kewpie80 - that's not the worst diagnoses, but anything is scary. We don't need anymore scary stuff. Getting to this point has been tough enough! Hugs. 
@adiejan - Hugs to you. Good luck on Tuesday. My next Appt is Tuesday, too. 
@tracyamber - good luck on Thursday. I definitely have a hard time keeping everyone's appointments straight! But, I think next week is a busy one! 
@Milk8shake - I think a 20 week celebration cake is a great idea! You've come a long way baby! 
@toothfairy2be - Yeah!!!!! I'm glad you're back with strong betas!!!! It sounds like both beans stuck!!!! How many embryos did you test and how many came back normal? (If you don't mind me asking). I've got 7 still in the freezer that we want to test before we use and I'm nervous to find out how many are euploid. You're about my age, right? I was 38 at retrieval.

Just so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Toothfairy2be - you know how happy I am!!!!! Keep remembering you are a different person right now and this pg is totally different - those numbers are great! 
Besides when you are stressed come and chat here, we're all with you for support. Just like you've been supporting us  I wish I could still do cartwheels!
I had my scan at 6.5weeks and got to see two heartbeats... If you went earlier you could still see sacs... Or wait if you prefer...
Love everyone's theories, mine is 'they know what they're doing (babies) just let them do it' I'm amazed and astounded at the development they coordinate 
Milk - you have never had this much success before, of course bake a cake and celebrate! It's a happy milestone!
Ok re tests bloods is 'verifi prenatal test' done through Sullivan nicolaides, the ultrasound is at the 'Queensland ultrasound for women' in Brisbane  ask as much as you want it's all new to me too.
Yay tooth fairy!!! :energy:energy:energy:1praying:bellydance:bellydance:bellydance:balloons:balloons


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

So much to respond to, but I have to say, YAY!!!! for toothfairy! I have missed you so much, and kept meaning to PM you. You're probably nearly the last of my list of people-who-must-get-pregnant-dangit that I've been waiting and hoping for since before I had Baby Bird. (Not that I don't hope for all my IF sisters to get pregnant!)

Kewpie, thinking of you - glad the news was mostly good, and hope the news from the cardiologist is hopeful.

More to the rest of you wonderful ladies later! (But yes, make that cake, Milk!)


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh. My. God!! Cait, that is the best freaking news I've heard in a long time!

I know exactly what @monkeyscience means when she says she has a list, and dammit, you're on mine too! And I have missed you too.

<Prepare for smilie overload>

:joy:blowkiss:energy:goodvibes:1praying:joy:energy:goodvibes:1praying:joy:blowkiss

ETA: Wow, okay when did we get a smilie limit? WTF?


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

Yay, yay, yay, @toothfairy2be !! I am so glad you told us and that things are going so well! I have thought about you lots and can't wait for you to chime in!!


----------



## MindlessChrissy (Jun 7, 2009)

Tf - sending love and hugs. So excited for you!

Hell, I'm excited for all of you.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Chrissy - you are the best  love your support! ...love your company more, can't wait for you to join us too!


----------



## MindlessChrissy (Jun 7, 2009)

Even if i don't, i still enjoy reading here.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

So it is raining boy babies - I updated the roster, and as of right now, boys outnumber girls 2 to 1 - both born and unborn. Although I don't know if @mainebaby is having a boy or a girl (or if she even knows), and I think @Xerxella has got to know boy(s)/girl(s) by now with all the scans, but isn't telling.  I sort of winged it on some of the roster updates, so let me know if I got something wrong or put something there you don't want up.

As far as a new thread, yes, someone else probably should take over, as summer has officially ended, and hopefully my pregnancy will be officially ending in about a week! I personally kind of like having the thread last for a season or two and then starting a new one, especially because that makes way for a more newly pregnant threadkeeper, but I guess that's up to whoever takes my place. I kind of like threadkeeping because I'm extremely anal about the roster. (If you don't already know it, you can click on everyone's name on the roster to stalk them - I did give up a little on the color coding because of people joining the thread out of order, though.) But that also means it takes me more time to update things sometimes. I would dearly love to be the one to add @toothfairy2be to the roster, but I'm guessing she's not quite ready for that. Anyway, yeah, if someone wants to volunteer to start a Fall/Winter thread, or whatever, go for it. 

Trying to catch up on personals:
@kewpie80 - I'm glad your further research is at least somewhat reassuring. It does sound like there's a really good chance that he'll be okay without intervention, and like there's hope for a good outcome with intervention if need be. And I agree with you - if it were a sign of bigger problems, you most likely would have seen SOMETHING on the ultrasound besides just the heart defect. Still, it's always hard to hear that things aren't a-okay right now. Hopefully your previa will clear up to. Given how much your uterus still has to grow, I think it's got a good chance at it!
@chuord - Well, unlike a lot of you ladies, I DO only have one baby in there - so maybe it's just as small as it looks to you. I promise I don't FEEL small though. Especially now that the water retention has set in.  I didn't realize they still did the nuchal translucency scan if you did the MaterniT21. Hopefully all the results are good, and you can find out if you're growing penises or vaginas. Or one of each.  As far as the scan, 12 weeks is pretty early to be certain about sex via ultrasound - I think 16+ weeks is more reliable. Although someone in my DDC posted something about the angles of something-or-other that's supposed to be a pretty good indicator early on. I've never had a 12-week ultrasound, so I don't know. I'm glad waking up pregnant makes you happy. Waking up pregnant was about the worst thing in the universe for me at 10 weeks! (Not, of course, because I was pregnant, but because I felt like death.)
@Sourire - I started thinking pregnancy was reasonable again around the time Baby Bird was 6 months or so. Of course, I also hoped that it would be easier the next time around. And it was, but then I miscarried - so evidence thus far suggests a nice healthy baby = a very sick Monkey. Hopefully your body will be more cooperative the next time around! I look forward to seeing you back on the BFP list when the time is right. 
@Milk8shake - Yes, I'm interested in the baby under the bump, too. I really, really want to know how big she is. I'm afraid to find out if she's as wiggly out of the womb as in it, though! I will try to still be friends with you even if you don't like sci-fi, but it might be a little harder.  As far as laying on your right side - remember that women did successfully have a lot of live babies for millennia before we "experts" to tell us that everything we do will kill our babies. I know you have lots of reasons to be paranoid, but give yourself a break and lay on the right sometimes! (Or if you want to feel especially wild, lay on your BACK for 5 minutes - I dare you! <insert devil smiley here> - apparently smilies don't exist for me any more - ARGH, forum changes!) Ironically, laying on my right side is by far the more comfortable position... except that the acid reflux is so killer many nights that I can't sleep if I'm on my right. Laying on my left nearly always eliminates (or, at a minimum, decreases) the acid reflux, but all my muscles and joints are much less pleased by it. Maybe this is why I'm not really sleeping these days?? My dh is also too impatient to wait for kicks (or full body rolls, or whatever it is she's doing in there!). He puts his hand on my stomach for about 15 seconds, then gives up most of the time. This baby is so active, though, he's still managed to feel a few things. I'm glad you have the reassurance of feeling your little guy, despite the contractions. The whole dehydration/full bladder conundrum is familiar to me, too, though I thankfully haven't had to worry about PTL. Just being uncomfortable. The bad news is that it doesn't get any better as baby needs more water and takes up more space! Just remember to take yourself to the bathroom if you're having contractions but know you've had enough water. My body gets its signals crossed in pregnancy, and I don't always realize I need to go! And HOORAY again for making it to 20 weeks - by now, even your doctors agree you've met that milestone, right?? I hope there's no need to get out your pitchfork to get the treatment you need. Really hoping you can have a 2015 baby! (Also, sidenote on cake - did you know placenta is the Latin word for cake?)
@alivewithyou - At the risk of sounding like the biggest sourpuss in this place (which I'm pretty sure I am, but that is a topic for another post  ) - NO. It did not go by fast. I have been pregnant for all of eternity, as far as I can tell. And probably longer. And will probably be pregnant forrrrrrrrrrrevvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrr. Okay, no, I will not. But I seriously envy people who don't even find out they're pregnant until they're 8 or 10 weeks along. Partly because they must not feel like garbage so soon in the pregnancy, and partly because they have 7 or 9 weeks less of worry! But, anyway - yes, getting close! 6 days till my mom gets here, and I am counting the seconds. Really hoping the baby waits for her. But that she doesn't wait for too long past that. I am happy to be about 15 or 20 lbs lighter this time around than last time, though a lot of that is due to starting out lighter. But it's also due to less water retention, which is a plus. I'm not as "pregnant all over" as I was with my first. Glad you are feeling better. You'll probably go through several more rounds of I-think-my-skin-is-going-to-split as the pregnancy goes on and the baby has growth spurts. I know I've felt that way several times. (Feeling that way again the last few days, but I think it may be water retention vs growth spurt.) Congrats on the work promotion! If you want more unsolicited advice on baby items (I'm sure you've gotten and will get a lot!) - every baby is different. If at all possible, I'd try borrowing any expensive or large item from a friend before investing. I was dead set we HAD to have a swing, because ALL babies love swings... and my son hated it. Always. Thankfully, we'd borrowed it from my brother and his wife, so we weren't out $150. I was also sure I would love a ring sling, but decided to rent one before buying. Turns out, I didn't love it, and neither did my son. So start polling your friends and see what baby gear you might be able to try-before-you-buy.

Okay, so I'm still massively behind on personals, but I think I ought to try to go to bed (it's 10:30 PM my time, and ds has been getting up at 6 am or so... even though the sun doesn't come up until 7:30 ). Anyway, still pregnant, starting to get some serious cankles going on, but still hoping to hold out till my mom gets here Saturday. Reading and cheering along, and excited for some big milestones this week - I'm looking at you, @Xerxella and @tracyamber and probably some I'm forgetting in my brain fog.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Monkey - wow! What a mega post! Maybe your time is getting really close, the three ladies on the saner thread (who all gave birth within a fortnight) all got restless and full of fidgety energy the week they delivered  you sound definitely full of energy (despite the pain and exhaustion)
Lol don't get me wrong I still spend time suffering and my brain is do bored with tv and activities my body feels up to - but I'm trying to understand I'm no longer driving this ship  bloods are done (yay I still hate needles) I wondered about doing both but ob likes to use both to decide... Also she did check the detect y box ) so hopefully we'll get an idea on sex from that!
Take care of you and rest up - lol I have visions of you crossing your legs till mom gets there then trying to shake the baby out!
I read an article this morning, saying eating 6 dates a day for 4 weeks before delivery helps lessen need for pitocin and helps mum recover
http://thepeacefulbirthproject.org/...ses-labor-and-prevents-postpartum-hemorrhage/
I know you don't have 4 weeks but may help?


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Milk - I couldn't lie on my left side at all for most of my pregnancy because I had this awful back pain that made it excruciating to lie on the left, and slightly painful to lie on the right. At night I'd alternate between lying on my right side and *gasp* lying flat on my back because that was the only way I could get any sleep at all. I worried all the time about my baby being deprived of oxygen but she's healthy as a horse. It's ridiculous the amount of info that's out there to scare us when we're pregnant, sometimes I think we'd be better of not knowing most of it!


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Chuord - my midwife told me about the dates thing. I tried it and my labour started quite quickly a few days before my due date.  I also drank raspberry leaf tea starting around 30 weeks.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Note to self: No dates for me. (My DH hasn't been getting many "dates" these days anyways! :rotflol :roflol :lol )
@monkeyscience - That was a huge post! You're nesting with the thread!!! I actually don't know what I'm having for sure. I've always felt it was 2 boys. Mat21 DID find the Y chromosome. I know A is a boy because I saw the goods and the doc let some stuff slip. I really don't know B's gender. I'm pretty sure it's a boy, too. But, I think I'll find out for sure tomorrow.

AFM - I said a curse on myself this weekend. Lol. I told DH while we were sitting watching tv, "I feel great! I don't even FEEL pregnant!" Yeah. Me and my big mouth. I feel pregnant today, let me tell you.

I've been so focused on 24 weeks for so long, that now that it's tomorrow, I don't know what to do with myself. I guess I'll set a new goal of 26 weeks. 26 weeks is actually WAY better for preemies than 24 weeks. I hear 40 weeks is even better for a premie, but maybe I'll keep my sights lower for awhile. Lol.


----------



## hope4light (Feb 29, 2008)

Just a quick pop in to say:

TF2B!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!! I am SO FREAKING HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!! I have been waiting for this, and I know you have, and it is beyond deserved. Ahhhh, I can't wait for the u/s!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::thumb:thumb:thumblovelove

HI to everyone else (and wow Monkey, I do think you're nesting on the thread :wink


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

More later (maybe), but the real truth isn't that I'm nesting - it's that I put my son to bed at 8 and my dh to bed at 8:30, so I had a LOT of time to kill. (Also, something else for you first-timers to look forward to - third trimester insomnia! Good prep for night nursing! Not good prep for early-rising toddlers.)


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

X - woohoo for reaching viability! When I was at that stage I spent all my time obsessively googling survival stats. At this point survival is increasing by about 3% every single day, so every morning I'd wake up excited that my baby had a better chance today than the day before.


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

Monkey- I'm having a boy! :love Thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@Xerxella
Congrats on making it to 24 weeks. Ive been thinking about you. Also,glad you are setting a new goal. I'll stalk tomorrow for you appointment outcome . Also @adiejan has an appointment too!

Afm all this talk of sleeping on the left side and such left me really paranoid all night.*sigh*
I usually try for the left but get achy and switch to the right for just a little. Last night I could not sleep a all really. I propped pillows up so I was not completely on my back and got a few hours of sleep. @monkeyscience
I feel like you are going to be posting pictures of you newborn real soon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Monkey - thanks lol, as long as the first trimester insomnia goes away in the second trimester first ;P lol
Re all the boys in the twins - I was reading yesterday most common types of twins (most to least) are: fraternal boy, girl; fraternal girl girl; fraternal boy, boy; ident girl, girl; indent boy, boy - I find it interesting that we seem to have flipped that 
Xerxella - congrats!!!! So glad you are enjoying the milestone, when are you making a cake? 28, 30 weeks?
Sourire - love the 3% statistic!!! I'll hang onto that.
Milk - any update from you? Are you doing ok?
Tracy - thanks for keeping up with appointments  now I have something to look forward to! Is your next one getting closer?
Ok I'm just putting this out there, I do 'reconnective frequency' (energy) work it's a non specific healing energy that only does things if required. Every morning I tune into my babies (they love it) and direct energy to them. The last two days I've included Xerxella, milk, kewpie and babies. If you ladies don't want it let me know, if anyone else wants to be included let me know also... I'm only offering cos every single one of these babies is more precious than gold, and I care about all. If anyone is concerned about conflict with religion please don't be, I had a wonderful experience where an older friends recently passed and religious husband pulled me towards him energetically and the energy helped create a rocket style blast off to the afterlife (he shared it with me, and at that stage I hadn't heard he was passed) Im really just increasing my whacko status right? Lol I'm actually an orthodox girl who's journeyed into all sorts of natural things seeking health... Anyway let me know (pm if you want)
Alivewithyou - how's that tummy going?
Afm - as I start to feel a bit better I keep wondering if it's all really true, am I still pg etc... Thank goodness I've seen everyone do this phase otherwise I'd be freaking out.
Hugs to everyone else who doesn't post all the time xxx


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Okay if no one else will I will be happy to be threadkeeper for Fall/Winter. I had lots of practice back on the TTC in our 30s bajingo threads back in 2011/2012. I promise to be anal about the roster for you @monkeyscience. As long as someone else will take over around Christmas or so. 
20 weeks today! I love the cake idea, but I've been so lazy. I have wanted to make my son muffins since labor day!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@iixivboots - That would be great. And I promise to still love you even if you aren't anal about the roster.  Glad your little guys are looking good. And I was going to say more, but apparently my son's nap is over.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@chuord - That sounds awesome and is much appreciated! I think all the positive energy and prayers in the world can only help things.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@iixivboots: So happy to hear about your twin boys and that everything is looking good. I can definitely understand the depression thing.. I have been battling mine off and on this pregnancy.
@Xerxella: My pleasure, hopefully I don't find out my girl has magically grown a penis at the anatomy scan this Thursday.  Congrats on almost reaching 24 weeks. 
@chuord: I will have to post a belly pic soon. i am actually quite proud of the shape it is taken on especially since I have only gained about 2 lbs so far this pregnancy. It is all baby! Definitely normal to start feeling a bit better. I wouldn't even really know i was pregnant except for my lower back is killing me and the tiny little jabs I feel here and there. I think it's because there is such contrast to how crappy you feel in the beginning that it doesn't feel like anything. if I really dig, I have a lot of symptoms.. they just aren't as annoying as feeling like death. I would really like some positive baby energy.. especially since I am trying not to panic and think of everything that could be wrong with our baby since our anatomy scan is on Thursday. 
@kewpie80: sorry to hear about one or your little guys having a heart defect. hopefully you can get some more details and that it easily fixable or corrects itself.
@adiejan: I will be thinking about you tomorrow afternoon. I know how hard those initial appointments were on me. Just breathe and try to stay positive as much as you can. Something tells me that those identical twins aren't here for no reason.
@tracyamber: I also have my anatomy scan on the 2nd. Mine is in the morning.. when is yours? 
@Milk8shake: I hope you made that cake, it is definitely something worth celebrating!
@toothfairy2be: Congrats! Sending wishes your way that this first trimester flies by for you. 
@monkeyscience: Yeah, that was such a stupid question ha ha. I guess i feel like it's gone by fast in some ways but it definitely still feels like forever before we get to meet this little baby. I found out I was pregnant at 3 1/2 weeks and I always envy those who find out later. I'm hoping my next baby will be an accident and that it will blindside me.. but it's doubtful. I am definitely trying to not go overboard on gear and so far we really haven't bought too much yet.

AFM: Exhausted but doing okay. Pretty stomach sick yesterday but better today. I was worrying a little bit because I wasn't feeling kicks all that much and as soon as I started getting down about it.. they picked up again. I think this baby is a trouble maker already ha ha. I am preparing to take a pretty intense exam this Saturday and i started my new job today so just trying to get through this week so that I can finally start focusing all of my attention on the baby and preparing for birth. I've already been sneaking some of that in anyway, but it's hard when my attention is split.  DH has an important interview tomorrow for a job that could possibly make it so I could be a stay at home mom so hoping that all goes well. I may not quit my job right away but it would be great to have the option to.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

@monkeyscience - thanks for doing a great job as threadkeeper! Sorry about the lack of Sci Fi. You can only imagine what a disappointment to all the nerds at my workplace. I do love zombies though, so maybe that counts for something? You totally grossed me out with the placenta = cake thing. I had to keep my mouth shut with the previous discussion about placenta encapsulation. Hoping that your bubba hangs on patiently until your Mum makes an appearance!

@chuord - love the details about dates. Works well, because I LOVE dates. Nom! I could easily meet that quota. 
I have at least one moment every day where I can't believe that I'm actually still pregnant. It really does make my head spin. I'm glad you are feeling better.
I'll be honest, you did raise a few whacko points in my book with the 'reconnective frequency' stuff. I'm a massive skeptic, and that's what I would affectionately call "hippie sh*t", ahahah! HOWEVER, I and my little Parasite will take whatever good vibes we can get (hippie or otherwise), and I very much appreciate you thinking of us. It's incredibly sweet of you.

@Sourire - it might be a good thing, but for the last couple of weeks, laying on my right side is painful. I'm not entirely convinced that it's not all in my head, but it certainly puts me off lying that way. I do lay on my back a fair bit because laying on my left drives me crazy. I don't think I'm big enough yet for it to be as uncomfortable as it likely will be later on. But my paranoia definitely interferes with my sleep. Oh, and I love the 3% stat.

@Xerxella - I'm celebrating early for you because the advantage of being in Australia is that it's tomorrow already! You're 24 weeks! Not so long ago that seemed impossible, but you and your babies are troopers, to be sure!

@tracyamber - sorry if my paranoia rubbed off. Hope that you sleep better tonight!

@iixivboots - congrats on 20 weeks! Thanks for taking on threadkeeper duties. I trust you will do a great job. I hope you might be feeling a little better emotionally, but I do think awareness is the key to keeping a handle on it!

@alivewithyou - sounds like you have an exciting week ahead. Good luck for your exam and DH's interview. Hope that the rest of the week goes quickly for you and you can spend some time baby-focussed. Glad you are getting lots of kicks! They are so reassuring.

*AFM: *20 weeks came and I was super slack and just made a microwave chocolate mug cake. But I did make a nice dinner - nachos. That probably doesn't sound impressive, but it is definitely the most effort I have put into a meal in months, and they were DELICIOUS. I think I have _finally_ gotten my sense of enjoyment for food back. My scales have finally made movement in the upwards direction (which I would usually be unimpressed with, but in this case, I'm happy).

One week until my next scan, and I'm super keen to check on little boy and see how he's doing. He kicks the crap outta me almost all day everyday, but I do worry about the constant contractions, and whether they cause him to stress at all. I mean, it can't be terribly comfortable for him. I'm trying to get tons of natural magnesium to keep things settled, but I've come to the realisation that I'm probably just stuck with the contractions. They come even when I'm sleeping.

Now I'm 20 weeks, I feel like X, needing to move the goal posts. 24 weeks is the next bench mark for me.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Okay, this post is mostly for me - I took another pic tonight, same shirt as my 36 week 6 day photo. (And same pants, too, it seems - though since I only have only pair of pants I can actually wear, that isn't so surprising. I want another Indian summer so I can wear my capris some more!). And I think I look exactly the same, except somehow weirder in my more recent picture. I think I must be pushing my stomach out a bit more, because it really seems a bit off. I was hoping to see that it looked like the baby had dropped some, but mostly it doesn't. Sigh. Anyway, 25.5 hours to go, and I will have made my goal of not having a September baby! I feel confident the baby won't be born today, but she could come tomorrow just to spite me.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Boots - congrats on your 20 weeks too!
I'm thinking we should get to see a belly pic when people hit these milestones 
Milk - my dh would totally agree with you lol! However he does (begrudgingly) admit it's the only thing that sorted my migraines - and I saw every medical specialist he could find - hence why I hedge my bets 
Woohoo on moving the goal posts!!!!
Just finished my lunchtime nachos... Totally get the awesome!


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the congrats on the twin boys and the support on the depression. It means a lot. I will hopefully be around more to do personals.

For now here is our new thread!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@alivewithyou
I'll be thinking of you on Thursday as well. My appointment is at 9:30. I'm in oregon. I forgot where your are. [
@Milk8shake
I hope I sleep better too. I was very grumpy today . I'm so happy you are feeling lots of kicks and enjoying food a bit more. I remember when that happened to me . I'm still struggling to cook but making really simple meals like fajitas in a wok like tonight. [
@chuord
Please send some of that hippie sh*t my way too...... Lol I'm just kidding I had to say that because @Milk8shake cracked me up. No really send those positive vibes my way too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

@alivewithyou - good luck on Thursday! And I hope DH gets that job. I've always wanted to be a stay at home mom! 
@monkeyscience - You look exactly the same. So that makes me think that the baby must have dropped as it grew bigger. Or else why would you be looking about the same size? 

@iixivboots - thanks for taking on thread keeper duties!!!! That's awesome. And congrats on 20 weeks !!!!! Wow, there are alot of 20 weekers around here. 
@Milk8shake - congrats on 20+ !!!!!! 24 is a good next goal. What day is your appointment next week? I need to know when to stalk you more precisely..... 
@tracyamber - Good luck on Thursday!!!!! It's a busy week around here!

To everyone - So what again is the problem with the right side sleeping? I know back sleeping cuts off blood flow and left is best. I'm typically a left side sleeper anyways, so it's no big deal for me.


----------



## Sourire (May 4, 2009)

Milk - think of the contractions as a nice massage for the baby! Babies are made to experience them. I had serious contractions that I had to sit down for through the last 14 weeks of my pregnancy, and my baby seems no worse for the wear


----------



## adiejan (Mar 3, 2013)

@Xerxella- your "date" comment made me lol for real!! Good luck tomorrow...what time do you go in? I am so glad you've made it to 24 weeks and I hope you get to keep moving that goal post.

@iivixboots-thanks for taking over the thread keeper position. Also congrats on 20 weeks!
@Milk8shake-how was that cake mama? I'm glad you have a next goal and that the little dude keeps kicking you!! He's probably saying "hey mom, don't worry I'm ok, I just keep kicking your insides."
@alivewithyou-good luck with your anatomy scan...I hope there are no sprouting penises. Your message made me cry it was so sweet. You're right they aren't here for no reason!
@chuord-I would love any energy you can send me and these sweet babies. I truly appreciate it. You are so amazing for dedicating so many of your thoughts to all of us. You are a pretty incredible woman! 
@tracyamber-how are you feeling about things? Are you nervous for thurs or feeling ok? I'll be stalking you!! (This may be the only place I can say that and not sound totally creepy.)
@kewpie80-thinking of you! Are you hanging in there?

AFM: so nervous and somewhat prepared for PTSD symptoms tomorrow. This will be my first OB appointment at the exact time of our last loss. Trying to stay positive and remind myself this is different! Any positive/non anxious vibes you could send my way would be greatly appreciated!

Oh and I just started crying for a very insane reason! dh was scratching my back because I feel like crap! When my 4.5lb yorkie climbed on my back and started licking me. I kept asking dh to get him off...he only laughed. I cried...yes pretty nutso!!! wtf!


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

TF - Congrats!!!! I hope it's a nice long boring/uneventful 9 months for you!



I'm holding up just fine about my son. What I thought was the beginning of a migraine on Friday was actually a stomach virus that knocked me on my butt. My husband also left for a 2 week business trip this weekend, so being incredibly sick and getting him ready and then being alone with 2 toddlers made for a really rough time. I'm starting to feel like myself again today.

As for my son, I'm feeling ok with it. I posted about his condition on facebook and asked if anyone had experience with it. I had 16 people respond by either PM or comment. Of the 16, 3 did not need surgery and 13 did. Despite webmd and other sites saying most close up on their own, the fact that that many babies needed surgery has me concerned. Those rates are high.

I'm no stranger to handing a baby off to a surgeon. My oldest son has a congenital eye deformity and is blind. At first, they told us it was retinal cancer when he was 2 weeks old. He's been put under anesthesia many times for his eye, the first being when he was 2 weeks. It never gets easier. I hate the idea of having a second child go through that, especially when having to open his chest.. 

The parents who said their kids did need surgery, most said that the surgeries ended by age 2, so that's something. I'm just trying to stay positive until we hear from the cardiologist. My appt with him will be on either nov 2nd or 5th. I can't remember which it is right now. I am probably fretting over nothing and he'll be fine.


----------



## kewpie80 (Nov 24, 2010)

Forgot to include the pictures from last week of our boys.


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Kewpie - wow! To be that sick and juggle all those things I think you are superwoman!
Hugs re your potential likelihood of surgery! I talked to dh about it (he's no expert but did spend time in neonates) he thinks it should be an easy fix - obviously depending on extent.. I'm with you, but then I worry about every procedure. I'm sending him lots of energy and prayers.
Btw a few posts up boots started a new thread... If you repost there everyone will see it


----------



## Tenk (Oct 6, 2006)

Kewpie, I just wanted to pop in and say ... Our MFM discovered a VSD at 19 weeks and we were monitored closely until birth. Each time the hole was still there and "moderate" in size. Of course because it was discovered so early on we were told it most likely wouldn't close on its on. When he was born it was tiny and at 1 month it was gone!! After them preparing us for the "probably won't close" side of things and he's perfect albeit spoiled rotten now stay positive mama!!


----------



## MindlessChrissy (Jun 7, 2009)

Thinking of you @toothfairy2be


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

This is an old thread now you guys. Post on the new


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbird (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi guys thanks for mentioning me. Treehugger I am thinking of you and will try and commincate when I'm home on off the mobile but may not be a while. Maybe try pming me and I may be able to send my email. Thinking of you all. I've had a horrible wed and thur but at blissful sat so feeling good. More when off phone.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Silverbird said:


> Hi guys thanks for mentioning me. Treehugger I am thinking of you and will try and commincate when I'm home on off the mobile but may not be a while. Maybe try pming me and I may be able to send my email. Thinking of you all. I've had a horrible wed and thur but at blissful sat so feeling good. More when off phone.


You replied on an old thread. This is the spring. We are on the fall. In addition treehugger is not a graduate yet. I mentioned you on the fertility challenged thread. Not the graduate thread so she probably won't get your reply. Try there.
http://www.mothering.com/forum/179-...d-one-thread-fall-2014-a-15.html#post18153066

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

@treehugger86 - here is silverbird's reply - it's hard to keep track of all the threads sometimes!


----------



## treehugger86 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you, ladies! I will try to PM you, @Silverbird!


----------



## mainebaby (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello all! Hope everyone is well and babies are growing healthier every day.

Been meaning to provide an update: I wasn't actually due until 12/8 and we were planning a homebirth but my water broke the night of 11/12. Since I was 36 weeks (needed to be 37 wks for a safe homebirth) I had to go to the hospital. After 19hrs of trying to naturally go into active labor, I got the lowest dose of Pitocin. After 4 hrs of strong contractions, I felt the urge to push in the tub, got out to be checked for dilation, and had our son Isidore 13 minutes later!

He's doing awesome and didn't need to be taken to the NICU, thankfully. We brought him home right before midnight on 11/15. We are loving being home with him!

I did have a 3rd degree tear but it seems to be healing well. Though our whole home birth plan went out the window, as well as our plan to delay cord clamping and encapsulate the placenta (don't even get me started! :crying: ) AND he was only placed on my chest for a minute before spending 30 mins being poked and prodded and rubbed and tested across the room (hubby was with him, though)... I am still very happy with how everything turned out, since we have our miracle baby and he's healthy and happy!

See attached birth announcement (that doubles as our Christmas card!)


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

@mainebaby. This is an ole thread!! Can you post on the fall/winter thread so we can all see your progress??? I'll try to move your post if I can

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

He's adorable by the way!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

